# Early January Mum's



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Thought I'd start a little thread for those of us due early January. Would be nice to have a little group to keep us occupied during the last few days and to share the excitement leading up to meeting our little ones. 

I was quite sad to be leaving 2nd Trimester as I have really enjoyed it. But I am now starting to get excited about putting the nursery together and putting everything in place for baby's arrival. 

Looking forward to sharing the next chapter of the journey to motherhood with you all xxx

<3<3<3Late December - Early January Babies<3<3<3

30th December

Whatwillbe - :pink:

31st December

SBL - :pink: - BABY HAS ARRIVED 25th November via C-section 

1st January 

Sambatiki - :yellow: 
MellyWelly - :yellow:
Mummybaron - :pink:
Rockelle - :blue:
NatalieGrace - :pink:
Babyhopeful2 - :blue:

2nd January 

LittleMiss H - :pink:
Mel102 - :pink:

3rd January

Moo-Fie - :oneofeach:
Dontlikeit - :blue:
Felicity - :blue: - BABY HAS ARRIVED!!! CONGRATS!!! 
loub127 - :blue:

4th January

Lilduckie - :blue:

5th January

MrsCrad - :yellow:
Flowertots - :pink:
Redrose - :pink:
Ducky Twins - :yellow: - Planned C-section 31st Dec - BABY HAS ARRIVED 11th December - :blue:
MrsT84 - :blue:
Diggory - :yellow:

6th January 

Mommymakayla - :blue: - Planned C-Section 27th December 
Ready4Babe - :blue:
MissCherry - :yellow:
Emzy - :blue

7th January 

Trissy - :yellow:
Lil Lovey - :blue:
Gingermango - :blue:
Sweetcheeks85 - :pink:
amberandjamie - :pink:
Luckystar - :pink:
Kitsch - :blue:
8th January 

Tinkalink - :pink:
Babygirl89 - :blue:


9th January 

Chatty - :blue:
AMP1117 - :pink:
Poppy84 - :yellow:
MrsS-M - :yellow:
Missmummy2be - :pink:

10th January 

Mrs.A - :pink:
Jim_Bear - :blue:
KatieB - :yellow:
PepsiChic - :blue:

11th January 

Mrs Mel - :yellow: 
Drea.wilson - :yellow:
KatM83 - :pink:
JCH - :blue:
Sparklerose - :blue:
Febbride - :pink:
ChristiansMum - :pink:

12th January 

Fitzybaby - :yellow:
Duffers - :pink:

13th January 

Janlove2013 - :pink:
Joygirl - :pink: 

14h January 

Lisa84 - :yellow:

15th January 

2newbumps - :blue:

19th January 

Jess 19 - :pink:



​


----------



## Reedy

Obviously not due early january but wanted to be the first to welcome you to 3rd tri :yipee: so happy your here with me x Love ya long time :kiss:


----------



## whatwillbe

Hi Hun, I'm due dec 30th but baby could come before or after that date, let's hope 3rd tri goes as quick as 2nd tri has ! Lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Thanks xxxx Although you'll be abandoning me again soon :haha:

Whatwillbe - Hi! :wave: Thanks for popping in! I do wonder if baby will be a 2012 or 2013 baby.... exciting! I hope 3rd trimester doesnt go as quick as the last :argh: I havent got anything ready and we're not due to move into our new house until end of this month early November :argh: Have you done much yet?


----------



## Reedy

Not for a while yet I hope xx


----------



## LittlemissH

Hey ladies, im due 2nd Jan. Ive been in and out of the hospital with contractions caused by irritable uterus so midwife keeps telling me our little lady may come early. Fingers crossed she will stay put and keep on cookin! 
Xx


----------



## mommymakayla

hey ladies
Im due with my 2nd Jan 6th!! :)


----------



## mellywelly

I'm due 1st Jan, so no new years eve party for us!


----------



## Sambatiki

Little Miss - I hope she stays put too :hugs: 

mommymakayla - :hi: 

MellyWelly - Due date buddy! We're still going to have a party, just a sober one :haha:


----------



## MummyBaron

Due 1st of January too.
Hoping baby comes middle/end of December, due to some painful complications. 
Healthy baby is more important though so I will keep pushing through till baby is brewed up nice and strong.
Hope everyone is having a nice pregnancy. 
xx


----------



## Mrs.A

hey ladies.. Due 10th Jan but been popping over to 3rd tri for about a week, just snooping around 

2nd tri has gone so fast don't you think? I don't want 3rd to go so quick... That's even more so today as I know I'm not ready for baby yet!. I visited a friend from work at lunch today, she had twins two weeks ago. I have held the smallest of the two and there was no correlation in my brain between the baby I was holding and the baby in my belly! I still don't think it's sunk in that I'm gonna have one of my one soon!

is anyone else in strange denial? Iykwim?


----------



## sbl

Due 31st dec! :cloud9:

Hello ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps!

Lovely to see some more friendly faces :yipee: 

Sbl - :hi: 

Mrs.A - Im with you too, Im loving being preggers. I dont want it to end. Although I bet near the very end I'll be eating my words :haha: I cant believe we're having a baby sometimes either. Im not in denial, I guess because we waited so long for this one to come it doesnt seem real iygwim. Bet the twins are so cute!

MummyBaron - Another due date buddy! Hope things calm down for you xxx 

Thought we could tell each other about a bit about ourselves. 

Im Samba 31 with our first, we also have 2 angels. We were TTC for four years after a MC in April 2008, tried Clomid with no success. ICSI worked but when we went for our 7 week scan it only showed a 5 week sac :cry: We had to wait a week to see if anything had further developed a week later, but I just knew it wasnt a keeper. On 13th March we lost our bubble :( We tried like bunnies on what seemed the longest cycle EVER and thankfully it worked! Completely natural all by ourselves! We're staying team :yellow: and Ive really enjoyed being pregnant. It hasnt always been easy, I had spotting until 8 weeks and then Ive suffered with my back and hips. But I wouldnt change anything for the world <3


----------



## mommymakayla

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Lovely to see some more friendly faces :yipee:
> 
> Sbl - :hi:
> 
> Mrs.A - Im with you too, Im loving being preggers. I dont want it to end. Although I bet near the very end I'll be eating my words :haha: I cant believe we're having a baby sometimes either. Im not in denial, I guess because we waited so long for this one to come it doesnt seem real iygwim. Bet the twins are so cute!
> 
> MummyBaron - Another due date buddy! Hope things calm down for you xxx
> 
> Thought we could tell each other about a bit about ourselves.
> 
> Im Samba 31 with our first, we also have 2 angels. We were TTC for four years after a MC in April 2008, tried Clomid with no success. ICSI worked but when we went for our 7 week scan it only showed a 5 week sac :cry: We had to wait a week to see if anything had further developed a week later, but I just knew it wasnt a keeper. On 13th March we lost our bubble :( We tried like bunnies on what seemed the longest cycle EVER and thankfully it worked! Completely natural all by ourselves! We're staying team :yellow: and Ive really enjoyed being pregnant. It hasnt always been easy, I had spotting until 8 weeks and then Ive suffered with my back and hips. But I wouldnt change anything for the world <3


Morning :) 

That seems like quite the journey to get here!!!

Im steph 23 with our 2nd! I have a 3 year old DD and expecting a BOY!!! I have to say ive had a pretty easy and low key pregnancy, just like my first! Other then the horrible Morning Sickness that seems to last all 9 months for me!!! But i have to say i dont really feel pregnant other then the kicks and the tummy! I dont eat like im pregnant, actually i dont eat much at all!! Most days i have to force myself to eat food! Which im sure isnt good!! :( 
Off for another ultrasound this morning :) Cant wait to not be pregnant, and be holding my lil man in my arms :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

mommymakayla - Luckily I didnt have much MS really.... very lucky but of course it did make me paranoid! :haha: How lovely youre going to have one of each :cloud9: What does DD think about getting a brother? 

Shall I put our Due dates on the front page?


----------



## mellywelly

I'm Mel, I'm 37 and this is our 2nd baby. We have a ds that will be 6 on Christmas eve, hopefully this baby doesn't come early and we can enjoy ds's birthday, although he says he's happy to share the day if it comes on his bday :hugs:. We were trying for a year for this baby and had 2 losses both at 5 weeks. This pg has been ok, had ms until about 15 weeks, but mainly at night, had none at all with ds, so hoping for a girl! But staying team yellow!


----------



## mommymakayla

Sambatiki said:


> mommymakayla - Luckily I didnt have much MS really.... very lucky but of course it did make me paranoid! :haha: How lovely youre going to have one of each :cloud9: What does DD think about getting a brother?
> 
> Shall I put our Due dates on the front page?



My DD seems to be very excited about her little brother!!! Hope it stays that way lol


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies!! I'm popping over a little early from the 2nd trimester! I am due Jan 6th, but we think he is going to be a big baby (his daddy's whole family has had very big babies, 9+lbs) so we might go early. I am really hoping for a late December baby. My dad's b-day is Dec 31st and he would LOVE to share it with little Caden! 

A little about me: My name is Laura. I am 25 and my husband is 29. I have PCOS and we tried for a year with no success. We got an amazing doctor and he put me on clomid 50mg for 1 cycle and fell pregnant! Everything has gone amazingly smooth. No bleeding or any problems at all with baby! My doctor says he looks amazing everytime we go in...which for some reason is always shocking for me. I do my GD test on Oct 15th. so I am hoping for good results. Other than that, I am ready for my back pain to be over and to hold my little baby boy!!


----------



## moo_fie

Hello, I'm due Jan 3rd and have been snooping about in 3rd tri for the past few days I will officially be 3rd trimester tomorrow. This pregnancy flew by in 2nd trimester. It will probably drag by now... x


----------



## MummyBaron

I'm Meghann, have a three year old little boy who I adore. 
Struggled to conceive for years and had 3 m/c. 
Deffinatley feel this is a little miracle baby, will have one of each when our little girl is here and then I can retire my uterus :happydance:
I MOAN ALOT!:cry: lol
Am not very well but saw my consultant yesterday and she has referred me to a team of specialists who I see Monday to give me some stronger pain killers to try and help me get baby as "big and strong as possible" in the words of my consultant.
Suffer with mental health problems but am hopeful I am on my way up after a few bad weeks I seem to finally be having some good days. :blush:
Midwife is letting me decide if I want natural of c-section due to my disabilities, we are pretty sure we will go for a c-section so will be meeting our princess between 21-28th of December but it would be nice if she appeared before Father Christmas. 
My little boy isn't excited at all, he loves being an only child and does not want his little sister stealing his attention lol!:dohh:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww what a lovely group we have here!

I'll add our due dates and team colours to the front page. 

Its so lovely to have a nice bunch of people to share the excitment with. 

Had a bit of a scare yesterday, baby G hadnt been moving much since the night before. I left it until lunch time, had a cold can of coke, chocolate and baby still didnt move. So called the MW who told me to go in. Thankfully all was OK, looks like baby had moved to a postition where I couldnt feel him/her as much. I felt so embarassed but the MW's were absolutely lovely. 

Booked a 3D scan for Friday and I cant wait!!! So excited.... AND finally going to have a look at some prams!! Has everyone else got or ordered theirs yet?

Mummy B - Im sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs: Hopefully we can help you feel more assured about things. Its always good to have a support network.... and dont worry about moaning.... I have a good supply of wet face to slap you about a bit with :winkwink: :hugs: Im sure you little boy will come around to having a little sister as soon as shes here. When will you get your C-section date? 

moo_fie - :hi: and welcome! Do you know what team youre on? 

Ready4Babe - Fantastic news on the Clomid working for you and first time! YIKES on the big babies in your family, hopefully yours will be a little smaller. Although I had read that slightly bigger babies are easier to deliver than smaller ones :shrug: not sure how true that is though :haha: Best of luck with the GD test, hope all comes back fine xxx 

mommymakayla - Awww thats lovely! Im sure she will LOVE to 'help' xx 

Mellywelly - :hi: Sorry for your losses :hugs: Fingers crossed baby comes to order for you xxx YAYY for team :yellow: xxxx 

Hope everyone is all OK xxx


----------



## MissCherry15

mommymakayla said:


> hey ladies
> Im due with my 2nd Jan 6th!! :)

Hi everyone :) im also due with my 2nd baby on the 6th Jan :)
as long as they dont change my dates at all at my growth scan on the 15th xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss Cherry - :hi: and Welcome!!!


----------



## chattyB

Can I join you too please? I'm technically 26+2 so a few days early but feeling that 3rd tri board holds more relevant info/advice for me than the 2nd tri now. My baby boy is due on the 9th Jan and its been a journey to get this far (conceived after hubby had his 13yr vasectomy reversed, waited a long time for a BFP, then had the drama of the 12 week NT scans coming back with a 1:11 chance that baby had DS - amnio at 17 weeks came back clear).

I've had a wonderful pregnancy since then and feel amazing!ooking forwards to meeting our much longed for baby!


----------



## MummyBaron

Sambatiki said:


> Mummy B - Im sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs: Hopefully we can help you feel more assured about things. Its always good to have a support network.... and dont worry about moaning.... I have a good supply of wet face to slap you about a bit with :winkwink: :hugs: Im sure you little boy will come around to having a little sister as soon as shes here. When will you get your C-section date?

They are unsure do to me my conditions all depends on how long I can cope with the pain. And thank you I need a good slap sometimes lol! 
Hope you enjoy your 3D scan we loved ours. 
We've bought all our baby stuff now just need a cot mattress and a swing then it's all bought. We had to order early so we would be prepared for christmas :) 
xx


----------



## mommymakayla

MummyBaron said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Mummy B - Im sorry to hear about your troubles :hugs: Hopefully we can help you feel more assured about things. Its always good to have a support network.... and dont worry about moaning.... I have a good supply of wet face to slap you about a bit with :winkwink: :hugs: Im sure you little boy will come around to having a little sister as soon as shes here. When will you get your C-section date?
> 
> They are unsure do to me my conditions all depends on how long I can cope with the pain. And thank you I need a good slap sometimes lol!
> Hope you enjoy your 3D scan we loved ours.
> We've bought all our baby stuff now just need a cot mattress and a swing then it's all bought. We had to order early so we would be prepared for christmas :)
> xxClick to expand...


WE also have everything bought except for our travel system and a bathtub! Dont want to be be shopping in the december :)


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone, Im a day early and will be 27 weeks tommorow but as others say I feel things in 3rd tri seem more relevant and our baby is due the 5th Jan.

Me and hubby are 34 and this is our first child, (our 3rd pregnancy with one loss last year and one at the beginning of this year) and were team yellow all the way! 

Were sooo happy and Im loving being pregnant, I think Ive been so lucky, apart from tiredness Ive been fine.

I tend to read more on here than post but its so nice to get advice and see how people are getting on.

Good luck to all the ladies with the rest of our pregnancies xx


----------



## moo_fie

:hi: Sambatiki We are expecting b/g twins, so there will be 2 of each in our house. :wacko: We tried for one last baby and got an extra thrown in, feel very blessed.




Feeling quite good, had a GTT today the glucose drink makes babies very hyper :haha:
so that made up for how how disgusting it is and being so hungry xx

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Emzy88

Hi ladies came across today edd is 6 th jan, my dates make me 31st dec, I guess we will weight and see.
Well I'm 24 married having a little boy we r calling Oakley, had sum health issues, gord, spd, and last week they thought I was leaking fluid, thank god I wasn't, I'm just having to take it a bit easier, but I'm self employed and need te money!


----------



## Sambatiki

Dont you hate it when you lose a post!!! :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

Emzy - :hi: Wonder which date you'll be closest to!! 

Moo_fie - WOW one of each, absolutely lovely! I bet that was quite a shock when you found out :haha: Are you going to be having a natural birth or C-sec? 

MrsCrad - :hi: Im so sorry for your losses :hugs: Im really pleased to hear that you've been enjoying it. I have loved being preggers.... even when I've felt rough! :haha: Its such a special gift x 

mommymakayla - Gosh youre so organised!! Although it doesnt help that we havent moved into our new house yet, so a bit relcutant to buy things to put in storage iygwim. 

MummyB - Youre all organised too! You two are making me feel like a bad mummy :haha: 

Chatty - You have had a rollercoaster to get here :hugs: Its so bloody hard isnt it going through all the LTTC crap.... but I do think it makes you really appreciate how precious pregnancy is. 

AFM - Had our 4D scan on friday... OMG it was absolutely AMAZING! I cannot believe that this little gorgeous baby is inside me.... absolutely overwhelming. There are more pics in my journo if anyone wants to see xxx

Hope youre all having a super weekend xxx


----------



## FlowerTots13

:hi: everyone!
My name is Abi, and this is mine and my OH's first baby together. I'm 27+1 and We're due the 5th of January, and we're both so excited! Little one is a Girl, so on team pink :pink: 
Second trimester, went so fast! Hope this tri does too!! :) 
:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Have updated the front sheet with our dates and teams.... let me know if i have missed anyone or Ive put the details wrong xxx


----------



## thecatsmother

can i join? :flower:

creeping overy VERY tentatively from 2nd tri - due jan 7th and team yellow.

spent the first trimester sleeping, the second chugging gaviscon, and think i'll be spending the third alternating between tears and outright terror!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

thecatsmother - :haha: Its all very glamorous isnt it! Got to love those hormones!! Will pop you on the front page. Which team are you on?


----------



## FlowerTots13

Don't forget me? :thumbup:

:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Flower - will pop you on now xxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm due on the 5th January with another little girl :thumbup: My 2 year old monkey seems very excited to have a little sister and keeps trying to feed her snacks through my belly :haha:

I am totally shattered today as I made the genius decision to get rid of the dummies :dohh: 
It went well for the first night, but last night was hard bless her.

My name is Rose and I'm 26, married to my childhood sweetheart Luke. He's a diamond. Pregnancy is going well although for the first 20 weeks I barely thought about it cos I was too busy chasing the toddler! Starting to feel achey and proper preggo now, and I also have bloody gestational diabetes so I'm taking it as easy as I can.

Just in the process of moving Lily into a bigger room and making a home office for Luke so my house is hectic at the moment!

I'm also proper obsessing about Christmas this year and getting organised early. Anyone else feel like that this year?


----------



## mel102

Hey girls can i join :flower: am expecting our daughter on the 2nd jan :)


----------



## thecatsmother

Sambatiki said:


> thecatsmother - :haha: Its all very glamorous isnt it! Got to love those hormones!! Will pop you on the front page. Which team are you on?

team yellow!


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies! :)

Me and DH are expecting our first DS on 10th January and I just CANNOT WAIT!!! :) I'm soooo excited its unbelievable! 
so far my pregnancy has been A ok but don't want to jinx anything...I feel like we have a long way to go! Does anybody else feel that? I have anterior placenta but feel baby quite a lot thankfully. However I say quite a lot but really have nothing to compare it to?! 

So what has everyone started buying etc for our little beans? 

Xxx


----------



## Trissy

Can I join too? I'm sneaking into the third tri a day early.:blush: 

I'm due January 7th with our first. We're staying team yellow. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Thecatsmother - Updated hun x

Redrose - Hi hun! Thats so cute of your daughter :cloud9: I have just started chrimbo shopping I want most of it done before I start maternity leave then I can spend some time wrapping. Im very excited about this chrimbo... I could have a baby here!!! We all could! 

Mel - :hi: Ive added you on! Welcome!

Jim_bear - :hi: Its funny sometimes I think its ages away but then other times its like OMG not long at all. Its when I think of silly little things like.... only 2 pay months left until maternity leave or something daft like that. We havent bought any of the big things yet as we're still waiting to move into our new house... which hopefully should be end of this month beginning of Novemver. We're going to Kiddicare on Saturday next week to hopefully place an order for a pram. Just hope we can find something we like that hasnt got a 3 month waiting list :haha: We have got a cot but need to buy a new mattress. Other than that we've got clothes, some bits and pieces for my hospital bag that we've just added to our grocery shop iygwim... Ooooh some cloth nappies! How about you? 

Trissy - Hi :hi: Ive added you on too! 

When is everyone finishing work for maternity leave? My last day is 4th December but Im starting to doubt myself a little bit as to whether Im leaving it a bit late? Equally I dont want to go too early and end up going NUTS! :haha:


----------



## Jim_bear

My maternity starts 10th December so 4 weeks before due date but I have 2 weeks holiday to take too... :D

I'm so excited for Christmas this year!! Not having to go back to work in between Christmas and new year :p even though ill be rolling around everywhere by that point I'm sure haha! 
Oooo you have a kiddicare near you?! Lucky!! I've tried to be quite organised with buying stuff spreading the cost out as it were. Bought some nappies few clothes, nursery furniture you could spend so much money on everything!! I'm usually such a laid back person and leave everything untill the last minute but I'm really trying to be organised....!! :) Christmas shopping MUST start soon lol! 

Hospital bag....hmmm I should start thinking about that lol. Xx


----------



## mommymakayla

Im a SAHM so no work for me!! I love being able to stay at home with my kids :) 
All i have to buy is the Travel system and a bathtub and we are all set for him to get here!
And im almost done xmas shopping for my DD only 5 more things on my list plus her stocking stuffers! And then we are all set my xmas :D


----------



## Trissy

I'm starting my mat leave on November 16th because of all the complications I've had. I'll be on bedrest from 36 weeks on (or earlier) so I wanted to get a couple of weeks in to finish Christmas shopping and stuff before I'm stuck on the couch.

I think we've got most of everything that we need for baby thanks to some very excited first time grandparents. The nursery is mostly complete, just have to finish off two shelves and hang them and stain a picture frame. The big things are all purchased and assembled and a drugstore was having a big promotion so I got $300 worth of supplies (diapers, creams, medications etc.) for $40!! I was very excited about that. :) And of course the clothes.. My mom has gone a tiny bit shopping-mad!! She's done pretty good since we're staying team yellow, she's managed to find us quite a bit that isn't just plain yellow or green! Lots of neutral browns and greys and even some blues that could be good for either a boy or girl. 

Now I sit up in the nursery and glide and read or sing to baby. As a first time mom-to-be I find sitting in that room to be completely surreal but absolutely amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## JanLove2013

Hey Ladies! 

I am creeping over to 3rd tri! I am due January 13th! :happydance:
its a GIRL!!!


----------



## LilDuckie

Hey there!

Can I join in:)

My LO is due on the 4th of Jan!

Team :blue: , looking forward to my 3/4D scan this Saturday!:happydance:


----------



## chattyB

Christmas shopping?! Yikes! I haven't even thought that far ahead yet!! Hubby and I are thinking about a possible 7 night holiday next week (nothing booked yet, will hopefully book something last minute) and then we're having two bathrooms totally stripped out and replaced mid November. Xmas seems SO far away ... It only seems like yesterday I was looking forward to summer!! 

Does anyone else forget that they're pregnant?? I woke this morning and it wasn't until I felt baby move 10 minutes later whilst having a coffee, it dawned on me again lol.


----------



## RedRose

Morning, hope everyone had a good weekend!

ChattyB- holiday sounds so good right now, you should go for it :thumbup:

We are going to brave the rain this morning and go to rhyme time at the library and then the supermarket. Really want to start on the canvases for Lily's new room but I don't think I'll get too far with her 'helping' :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps! 

Happy Monday...... 40 get up's left until I start maternity leave! :haha: Who's counting :haha:

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

Chatty - :haha: Yes I do... but its more about me forgetting my limitations iygwim. Im quite an independant person and hate relying on people to do things. But Im feeling really really good atm so I want to keep on being busy iygwim. Ive never been someone who finds it easy to relax.... Ive only got 2 things for chrimbo and thats only becaue they were in the Next sale :haha: We're going to be moving into a new build house end oct/early nov so havent done the nursery or anything! :haha: Im fairly laid back about it now..... let's see if I feel the same in a couple of weeks :haha:

Lil Duckie - :hi: Welcome! I'll add you to the front page! Its nice to see another :boy: Seems we have loads of girls and a few boys... although there might be some more with us team :yellow: YAYY for the 3D scan!! Its absolutely amazing! Which one are you going to? 

JanLove - :hi: and welcome! Will add you too xxx 

Trissy - You'll have to show us a pic of your nursery :thumbup: You've really showed me up being so organised! There is some nice neutral things, Im trying to hold off buying anymore as I know I'll want to go out and get things once we know what team we're on. 

mommymakayla - Im hoping that I'll be able to become a SAHM, just depends on DH getting a promotion (fingers crossed). OMG youre doing AMAZINGLY well with the chrimbo shopping! 

Jim_Bear - Kiddicare is about 2 and a bit hours away so we're going to make a bit of a day of it iygwim. We still havent seen a pram we 100% like but tbh we didnt really look until last friday. There is such a HUGE choice... the only thing we did manage to do was rule out the Stokke :( as it wont fit in my Clio :(

What Pram has everyone got or getting.... we're really struggling. We quite like the Britax B-smart 3 and the Jane Trider but we havent actually seen it in RL. There are absolutely flipping LOADS out there! How on earth do you choose?


----------



## Sambatiki

Redrose - Morning! What canvasses are you doing? Hope you dont get too wet! 

Chatty - Where are you going? When can we travel until? I thought it was 28 weeks? 

JanLove & LilDuckie - added you on x


----------



## RedRose

Samba - I'm doing 3 of Lily's favourite cartoon characters from Japanese animation house Studio Ghibli. Bit geeky but very childlike and lovely and cute, I'm sure she will love them!

These are the characters although not the actual pictures I'm going to do:
 



Attached Files:







panda1.jpeg
File size: 194.5 KB
Views: 7









2012-10-08-12-48-06-651466585.jpeg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 12









ponyo004.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sambatiki

Red Rose - :haha: you have geekified her already.... bless! Are you drawing it yourself?


----------



## moo_fie

I'm hoping natural so I can get home quicker. I have a 28 week scan tomorrow cannot wait to see them again (good thing with multiples lots of scans and appointments :haha:)
Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## RedRose

Sambatiki said:


> Red Rose - :haha: you have geekified her already.... bless! Are you drawing it yourself?

I know, poor girl she's got no chance :lol: yeah I'm gonna draw them, ( first pencil sketch, then paint pens and acrylic) they are pretty simple shapes but the proportions need to be exact or they will look all wrong. You know like how knock off Disney characters at the fair actually look really creepy? :lol:

Lots of Braxton Hicks over the weekend, mostly if I walked too fast or carried too much etc. How is everybody else getting on with Braxton Hicks?


----------



## Sambatiki

Moo_Fie - YAYY for a 28 week scan! Make sure you post us a pic of your LO's. 

Red - Gosh you talented thing! Let us see when youre done. 

Just back from my 28 week check, had bloods, anti d, bump measured 28 spot on, had a little listen to the HB. So all good :thumbup: Next appointment is with the doc at 31 weeks.... 3 weeks on monday and I'll have the flu and whooping cough jab at the same time.


----------



## tinkalink

Hi everyone! I'm due 8th January :) Have a feeling though this little girl will be late as I've had a super smooth pregnancy so far...

Just 9 weeks and 5 days left till maternity leave for me :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies :)

Please can I join? I'm a little early, I shouldn't really be here until Friday, but thought I'd sneak a peek and it's lovely to see an early Jan thread all ready to dive in to!

I'm Mel, 29 and pregnant with our first baby - hubby and I are very excited and are counting down the sleeps!
10 weeks left at work until mat leave, which is scary, but so exciting.


I'm due Jan 11th and I'm on team yellow.
Lovely to meet everyone!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Tinkalink and Mrs Mel!! Lovely to see some more Jan ladies! Happy 3rsd trimester to both of you!! I'll pop you on the front page! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Tinkalink and Mrs Mel!! Lovely to see some more Jan ladies! Happy 3rsd trimester to both of you!! I'll pop you on the front page! xxx

Thanks! :D x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - No worries! How are you getting on with preparations?


----------



## mommymakayla

I seem to be getting Braxton hicks right before i head to bed, almost the same time everyday, werid...


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Mel - No worries! How are you getting on with preparations?

I think you might have put me down as the 13th by mistake :winkwink: It's ok though, it's baby brain :haha:

I'm good thanks - have been feeling quite impatient for the past few weeks so the nursery is almost finished - painted yellow with white furniture and lots of bright, non gender specific fabrics.
Have still got lots to buy, so am really enjoying taking our time and choosing bits and pieces for little one.

How about you? How was the Anti-D? I have mine booked for 28 weeks too.


----------



## lil lovey

I'm due on the 7th


----------



## Rockell8788

Hi I'm due new years day with our third a little boy called aiden. This pregnancy has been going really smoothly with exception of awful heartburn. Got a prescription for it today so hopefully it works.
We fly out on holiday next week I'm so excited I can't wait really need some r and r after a dose of flu last week swiftly followed by severe bronchitis and sinusitis.


----------



## Luckystar

Hi ladies, can I join pretty pls? 

Am due 7th Jan with my 2nd and I'm team :pink:


----------



## Ready4Babe

Sambatiki said:


> Thecatsmother - Updated hun x
> 
> Redrose - Hi hun! Thats so cute of your daughter :cloud9: I have just started chrimbo shopping I want most of it done before I start maternity leave then I can spend some time wrapping. Im very excited about this chrimbo... I could have a baby here!!! We all could!
> 
> Mel - :hi: Ive added you on! Welcome!
> 
> Jim_bear - :hi: Its funny sometimes I think its ages away but then other times its like OMG not long at all. Its when I think of silly little things like.... only 2 pay months left until maternity leave or something daft like that. We havent bought any of the big things yet as we're still waiting to move into our new house... which hopefully should be end of this month beginning of Novemver. We're going to Kiddicare on Saturday next week to hopefully place an order for a pram. Just hope we can find something we like that hasnt got a 3 month waiting list :haha: We have got a cot but need to buy a new mattress. Other than that we've got clothes, some bits and pieces for my hospital bag that we've just added to our grocery shop iygwim... Ooooh some cloth nappies! How about you?
> 
> Trissy - Hi :hi: Ive added you on too!
> 
> When is everyone finishing work for maternity leave? My last day is 4th December but Im starting to doubt myself a little bit as to whether Im leaving it a bit late? Equally I dont want to go too early and end up going NUTS! :haha:

I won't go on maternity leave until I am going into labor. lol Sadly we only get 6 weeks (8 weeks with c-section) for maternity leave here.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - :dohh: Sorry hun will change it now! Anti D was fine a bit stingy, had it in my bum :haha: So glam! Have you got some nursery pics for us? I'd love to see what you have done.

mommymakayla - I dont think I have had any branston pickles yet... how would I know what they are?? Or would I just know? 

Lil lovey - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on xxx 

Rockelle - :hi: Nice to see you hun!! Will pop you on the front page due date buddy! Where are you off too? Im so jealous. Hope youre over all the nasties now xxx 

Lucky Star - :hi: I'll pop you on the front too! Welcome! 

Ready4babe - OMG... We are so lucky over here with our maternity leave x


----------



## Mrs.A

evening ladies.. I've just come from my first breastfeeding session with other mums to be.. Even though I breastfed my DD, it was so long ago and I gave up after about 3 weeks. Things are so different now and I think I already have the confidence to feed for more than 3 weeks.. There is do much more support available now through local groups and feeding specialists, I'm actually quite excited to try again.

I also learned more about the importance of skin to skin contact, not just with mum but with dad an siblings (who are old enough) too.

have any of you ladies been to any classes yet? I'm interested to know what other classes are out there 

Getting more and more excited to meet LO now


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs A - oooh sounds really interesting... was it a free session or NCT or something. Ive got my hospital visit 1st December and then BF session 12th December.


----------



## LilDuckie

Thanks for adding me in Samba!:) 

I'm Smita from Sydney, Australia. I only go on Mat leave from the 15th of Dec (at around 37 weeks). Lol, I must be crazy! Definitely looking to time away from work:)

As far as prams go, we're mostly going to get a Silvercross surf! OH loves it and I quite fancy it too, It's cheaper than the Icandy, stokke and some of the other prettier ones;p


----------



## Sambatiki

Lil Duckie - Gosh you are working until late. How long can you guys have off over there? 
The silver cross looks lovely! xxx 

Hope everyone is well..... 39 get up's left for work! :haha: I am ready for maternity leave already!


----------



## Mrs.A

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs A - oooh sounds really interesting... was it a free session or NCT or something. Ive got my hospital visit 1st December and then BF session 12th December.

it was run by the local NHS trust at the hospital that Im booked in at.. Only downside was it was 3 hours long, the seats were uncomfortable (imagine 30 pregnant women fidgeting!) and there were no refreshments.. But we can't have everything can we?

check before your BF session about refreshments etc :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs A - Thanks for the tip! Was it very hands on (so to speak)? :haha:


----------



## tinkalink

Here's a little about me :) I'm 27 and my partner is 42. We have been together for nearly 5 years now and super duper happy together :D In April we started trying and I fell pregnant straight away! :D

I have also been very lucky in my pregnancy with minimal morning sickness and have just generally been feeling great! We can't wait for our little girl to arrive in January.

Our only slightly unusual situation is that we live apart due to his children from his previous marriage visiting and he looks after his mum. However, it works fine for us!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Posting a little early but I'm due January 12th!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tinkalink - Will you be moving together once baby is here? 

Claireleelou - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on the front page xx Which team are you on?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Nice to have such a big bunch of ladies all due around the same time :)

Just counted and I have 46 more days left at work! It's not too bad at the moment, but I can imagine towards the end it will get quite hard being so big and trying to work each day!

How's everyone feeling about the big day? Have you thought of birth plans yet? I have my NHS course in a few weeks, apparently we'll go through the different options for birth plans, which will be interesting.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Mel - :dohh: Sorry hun will change it now! Anti D was fine a bit stingy, had it in my bum :haha: So glam! Have you got some nursery pics for us? I'd love to see what you have done.
> 
> mommymakayla - I dont think I have had any branston pickles yet... how would I know what they are?? Or would I just know?
> 
> Lil lovey - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on xxx
> 
> Rockelle - :hi: Nice to see you hun!! Will pop you on the front page due date buddy! Where are you off too? Im so jealous. Hope youre over all the nasties now xxx
> 
> Lucky Star - :hi: I'll pop you on the front too! Welcome!
> 
> Ready4babe - OMG... We are so lucky over here with our maternity leave x

Ooh, in the bum? Is that where they give it? Or do you have a choice?

I'll have to take some pics - while it's looking all neat and tidy :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - What big day? :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: Im trying not to think about it too much yet. We are having a talk about it at the NCT yoga class I go to this week and next. As this is first baby, Im thinking I'll go with the flow, not rule anything out and see what happens on the day! I dont really want an Epi, as needles scare the crap out of me but I might change my mind on the day :haha: I just know that I want DH to tell me the sex, Skin to Skin and for the cord not to be cut straight away. Other than that Im going to wait until my hospital visit and the talk they give to see what I need to include in the birth plan and what they do anyway iygwim. What are you thinking? 
As for the Anti D I have heard of some people having it in the arm.... but I think bum is probably easier :haha: More fleshy :haha: actually ALOT more these days :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ha ha, that's true actually, mine is a lot fleshier than it was 6 months ago ;)

I'm the same really - I'm happy to go with the flow, while trying to keep it all as natural as poss (although I am aware that I might not have any say in that!) The only thing I'd like to stipulate is the same as you, I'd really like DH to tell me the sex, I'm so, so excited about that part!

Do you have any idea what you might be having? I've been waiting for my instinct / gut feeling to kick in, but it hasn't really. I can imagine equally it being a girl or a boy! If I had to guess, I'm probably swaying towards her being a girl, but I really don't feel strongly either way :)


----------



## Rockell8788

We are off to menorca for a week, had my doctors appointment yesterday to say I'm fit to fly, got to wait a few days for the letter and to find out how much it costs! Feeling a little better now antibiotics are kicking in. 
Noticed my blood pressure seems to be creeping up each time I see the mw or gp hopefully nothing will come of it. Baby has been head down at the last 2 appointments which I'm pleased about as ds was transverse until 36wks which was uncomfortable.

Anyone else getting lots of braxton hicks already, they caught me off guard the other day and made me panic


----------



## elle1981

Hellooooooo

I'm here!! Yippeeeeeeee!!!

7th Jan due date, but have a really strong feeling baby will be early!! :happydance:

Hi to all other early Jan mummies to be!!

Elle xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi ladies :flower: hope everyone is well today.


----------



## tinkalink

Sambatiki said:


> Tinkalink - Will you be moving together once baby is here?
> 
> Claireleelou - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on the front page xx Which team are you on?

He'll be staying for the whole of his paternity leave :) and the way it is right now we see each other everyday anyway! It's more like having the option of two homes rather than living apart lol x


----------



## mommymakayla

I havent really thought too much about if i want to have a Vbac or csection yet! Guess im gonna have to decided soon!!


----------



## loub127

Ooh Yey!! I've been feeling a little out of place in third tri!!

Due 3rd Jan and cannot wait to meet my little boy :cloud9:


----------



## duckytwins

Mind if I play? I'm due Jan 5 with a :yellow: but we'll be having a c section, likely at the end of December.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky Twins - :hi: and welcome!! Will pop you on the front page... we can always move it if things change xxx 

loub - Hi :hi: Its is alot of labour and trying to get baby out chat... where as we want ours to stay for another 10 weeks or more! Besides Im not ready to talk too much about that bit :rofl: 

MommyM - When is the latest you can decide? Surely you have a few weeks yet? 

Tink - Ahhh do you stay with him sometimes too? 

Red - :hi: hun hope youre OK 

Elle - About bloody time you got your bum over here! :haha: What team are you on chick? I can't remember! :dohh: 

Rockelle - So jealous of you going away. It will be lovely to have some chillout time before the new baby comes. I dont know what the branston pickles feel like :haha: Im guessing I would know if I had one?


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Sam! I'm so glad to be here! Can you believe there's not much left?! WOW!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky Twins - Nope 2nd trimester went far too quickly! Part of me is hoping this one doesnt go as fast x


----------



## duckytwins

I don't even remember 2nd tri! I wonder if it happened at all!!! :rofl:


----------



## KatieB

Hi, my name's Katie and my due date is 10 January, although I will most likely be induced around 38/39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, boo. We're staying team :yellow:, am officially in third trimester in a couple of days! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Duckytwins - WHAT??? :haha: 

Katie B - Hi hun! Welcome :hi: Ive added you to the front xxx


----------



## mommymakayla

in like a few more months we will all be holding our little babies :) So cant wait, done with being pregnant!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Sambatiki said:


> Duckytwins - WHAT??? :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy K - Nooooo! Dont say that! :ignore: After spending four years trying to get preggers I havent actually thought too much into what happens when baby gets out and what Im supposed to do! :argh:


----------



## MummyBaron

Hey ladies just needed to share this somewhere and didn't feel it really deserved it's own thread lol!
So flaming relieved, at 11.05 last night my little monkey moved from round my ribs really low and i felt a massive pressure followed by a small constant drip of clear liquid which smelt a bit funny. Panicked to high heaven and rushed to the Maternity hospital. The midwife examined my pads and pants and said she thought it was my waters. Did a trace on baby and baby's heart rate kept dipping 104-150 I was so worried I couldn't breathe. She did a test with a dip stick that measures the protein in the waters surrounding baby. While waiting the ten minutes for the test to give it's result I felt a massive pain as baby unengaged and moved back up, evidently the leakage stopped. The test came back negative and it's looks as if the baby was squashing my kidneys and my bladder somehow. So relieved that she's okay but she's such a bloody monkey for worrying us! xx


----------



## KatieB

MummyBaron said:


> Hey ladies just needed to share this somewhere and didn't feel it really deserved it's own thread lol!
> So flaming relieved, at 11.05 last night my little monkey moved from round my ribs really low and i felt a massive pressure followed by a small constant drip of clear liquid which smelt a bit funny. Panicked to high heaven and rushed to the Maternity hospital. The midwife examined my pads and pants and said she thought it was my waters. Did a trace on baby and baby's heart rate kept dipping 104-150 I was so worried I couldn't breathe. She did a test with a dip stick that measures the protein in the waters surrounding baby. While waiting the ten minutes for the test to give it's result I felt a massive pain as baby unengaged and moved back up, evidently the leakage stopped. The test came back negative and it's looks as if the baby was squashing my kidneys and my bladder somehow. So relieved that she's okay but she's such a bloody monkey for worrying us! xx

Oh that must have been awful for you :hugs: So glad everything's ok xx


----------



## Rockell8788

Glad all is ok mummybaron. Good you got it checked out though my waters started leaking at 31weeks and I just assumed I was peeing myself :dohh: 2 weeks I was walking about dribbling fluid thankfully it was my hind waters and they healed themselves. 
Unfortunately thanks to this sodding cough I have dribble pee twice how attractive :haha:


----------



## MummyBaron

Well I had no idea what to expect as my water had to be broke by my midwife in labour with my little boy and she said that there was no more than a tsp in there lol. Really panicked especially cause usually my wee is bright orange cause i'm always de-hydrated lol!


----------



## RedRose

KatieB said:


> Hi, my name's Katie and my due date is 10 January, although I will most likely be induced around 38/39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, boo. We're staying team :yellow:, am officially in third trimester in a couple of days! xx

Oh me too hun, sucks so much doesn't it. Would do anything for a big sugary donut right now! Did you have it during your first pregnancy? I didn't so I was really surprised. Are you on medication or are you doing ok with diet? I really hope I don't have to be induced early cos I want to get Christmas well and truly out the way before having baby! X



mommymakayla said:


> in like a few more months we will all be holding our little babies :) So cant wait, done with being pregnant!!!

YES! I hate not being as active as usual, especially with my LO. X

Mummybaron so glad all is well :hugs:


----------



## dontlikeit

My due date is 3rd of January. Team :blue:


----------



## Ready4Babe

I just scheduled my 4D ultrasound for Nov. 5th!! So excited!! I had a lot of people try to talk me out of it, but in the end it's something I wanted to do!


----------



## duckytwins

I don't know what it feels like to have my water break either. When I was having the boys, they broke Alex's water, but then nothing happened. I don't think I'd know if I was peeing or if it was amniotic fluid.


----------



## Mrs.A

Just thought I would share.. This day in 1994 I was ready to give birth to my one and only DD, she turns 18 tomorrow.. Here I am 18 years later almost ready to give birth to DD#2.. I must be mad! Still excited though :happydance:


----------



## gingermango

Im due 7th Jan with a little boy xx


----------



## babygirl89

hi ladies was just wondering if i could join you??? I am due the 8th of January with a lil boy :)


----------



## gingermango

duckytwins said:


> I don't know what it feels like to have my water break either. When I was having the boys, they broke Alex's water, but then nothing happened. I don't think I'd know if I was peeing or if it was amniotic fluid.

Ducky my waters have broken on their own both times and there was no mistaking it. With dd at 26 weeks stood at a bus stop lol and with ds at full term as i stood up after going to the loo. It feels like pee but immediatly you know there was no.activity of your bladder muscles, it just falls out lol and i think it feels more slippy than pee? Almost like soapy water or oily water sliding out?


----------



## KatieB

RedRose said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name's Katie and my due date is 10 January, although I will most likely be induced around 38/39 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, boo. We're staying team :yellow:, am officially in third trimester in a couple of days! xx
> 
> Oh me too hun, sucks so much doesn't it. Would do anything for a big sugary donut right now! Did you have it during your first pregnancy? I didn't so I was really surprised. Are you on medication or are you doing ok with diet? I really hope I don't have to be induced early cos I want to get Christmas well and truly out the way before having baby! XClick to expand...

Sucks big time! How are you managing with the dreaded GD? Yes, I was diagnosed at 27 weeks in my first pregnancy and been monitored since 16 weeks this time. I'm on metformin and hoping to avoid insulin (did last time). I've been put on met due to fasting level being slightly raised, all my other numbers are fine but they are so strict at my hospital, less than 5 fasting and less than 7 one hour after food. I've lost a stone since 16 weeks and can't really afford to lost anymore tbh, would kill for marmite on toast and jaffa cakes with a bowl of fruit :haha: I'm not sure about induction yet but was due for one at 39 weeks in my last pregnancy (apparently they always offer induction with GD at my hospital), but managed to avoid when Louis came on his own the day before :happydance: Hope you get Christmas out of the way too before your LO arrives, hun! Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## drea.wilson

Jan 11 :)


----------



## NatalieGrace

Me! Due Jan 1st. :happydance:
My name is Natalie. I'm 29, will be 30 by the time baby is born. Been married to my wonderful husband for 7 years this past June. We have a house full of furry babies (see my signature), but this is our first 2 legged child. We're having a girl and we're both super excited!! We've had 2 losses, so this still seems pretty surreal to both of us. I don't think it's really sunk in yet. Excited to be in the third trimester, although it's making me feel very unprepared!! Haha. Glad to be in the company of you lovely ladies. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA.... work has been manic :( Today was in for 6am and Im absolutely shattered. Not too long until maternity leave starts though. 

Im off to Kiddicare in Peterborough on Saturday with DH and Mum. Hopefully we'll find a pram we like and can get it ordered.... fingers crossed!!

NatalieG - :hi: Due date buddy!! Congrats on your :pink: bump! 

Drea.wilson - :hi: and Welcome, what team are you on and I'll add you to the front.

KatieB - You'll have to pack the jaffa cakes in your hospital bag! :haha: 

GingerMango - Hi and CONGRATS!! Nice to see another boy, seems there is quite alot of :pink: bumps in January... wonder how many are :blue: with the team :yellow: ladies. Will pop you on the front xxxx 

Babygirl - Hi :hi: Welcome!! Will pop you on the front! Congrats on your :blue: bump! 

Dontlikeit - :hi: Oooh another :blue: I think the :blue:'s must be catching the :pink:'s up now! Will add you on too! 

Ready - YOU'LL LOVE IT!!! It really was amazing, Im so glad we did it and we also managed to stay team :yellow: too xxx


----------



## LeeLouClare

Sambatiki said:


> Tinkalink - Will you be moving together once baby is here?
> 
> Claireleelou - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on the front page xx Which team are you on?

Heya!!! I'm on team yellow!!! Really looking forward to adding to my family :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone!

Happy Monday! :( :sleep: 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

This weekend we bought the pram!! :yipee: We got the Oyster with the Lime green carrycot colour pack, we'll buy the stroller colour pack when we know baby's flavour. Really really like it. We also got the cot mattress, nursery curtains, tie backs, blankets and a whole multitude of things. So feeling more organised... but just need to get into our house now. 

Here's the pram.

https://www.babyandco.com/imagprod/Oyster-Pram-Lime-Silver.jpg


----------



## KatM83

can i join in :) im due the 11th jan,time seems to have gone really quickly for me ijust hope it doesnt drag when finish work end of this month!xx


----------



## Sambatiki

KatM - :hi: and Welcome! Oooh you lucky thing I wish I was starting maternity leave soon. Im not going until the 5th December, will pop you on the front sheet. 

I think I have just had my first Braxton.... the lower part of my bump seemed to get tense for a second or two. Ive not had this happen before, does this seem like what it could be?


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi: Ladies

Im and im due Jan 7th with baby number two! We found out at 20 week scan we are on team :pink: Cant believe im 28 weeks already this pregnancy has flew in!! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Sweetcheeks - Hi hun! Welcome to our little thread! CONGRATS on your :pink: bump!


----------



## MrsCrad

Sambatiki, love your pram, the colour is lovely! Really need to get in gear and get ours!


----------



## mommymakayla

Hey everyone
Had a pretty nice relaxing weekend!!! :) 
28 weeks now, feels so real to be getting so much closer to the end :D


----------



## KatieB

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Happy Monday! :( :sleep:
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> 
> This weekend we bought the pram!! :yipee: We got the Oyster with the Lime green carrycot colour pack, we'll buy the stroller colour pack when we know baby's flavour. Really really like it. We also got the cot mattress, nursery curtains, tie backs, blankets and a whole multitude of things. So feeling more organised... but just need to get into our house now.
> 
> Here's the pram.
> 
> https://www.babyandco.com/imagprod/Oyster-Pram-Lime-Silver.jpg

Love the pram, it's a gorgeous colour! You're so organised, I need to get sorting things. We're moving November 17th, have bought our first home :cloud9: so feeling a bit scared about getting everything done in time now must order double buggy for a start :argh:


----------



## Sambatiki

MommyM - :hi: Glad you had a nice weekend.... yes 28 weeks is a bit of a :shock: especially when you realise its only 12 weeks away and there is only 10 weeks until christmas :argh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Katie B - We're in a similar situation buying a new house too.... but as yet we still do not have a completion date. Its been going on now for 6 months!! I was going to wait to buy things until we had moved in but I know if I wait for that I could be cutting it very fine with the lead up to christmas, getting moved in, etc so atleast if we have bought most of it I can concentrate on getting the house ready for baby iygwim. I bet you can't wait to get in now!


----------



## mommymakayla

Sambatiki said:


> MommyM - :hi: Glad you had a nice weekend.... yes 28 weeks is a bit of a :shock: especially when you realise its only 12 weeks away and there is only 10 weeks until christmas :argh:

The closer we get to christmas the closer we are to having our babies :happydance:
I love christmas time, its so much fun


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm always excited about Christmas, but I'm extra excited this year! So much to look forward to!

Hello to the new ladies! :)

I love your pram - we've just got ours, we've gone for an ICandy and we've had a few sessions of practising with it, it's really nice to use.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - Oooh which colour did you get? 

MommyM - :argh: Im crapping myself! I dont know what to do with a baby! I spent 4 years trying to get one.... I didnt do the research into what happens afterwards :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

We just went for black in the end! We couldn't decide which colour to go for, so we thought we'd start with a black canvas and accessorise it with some coloured toys and things :)

I'm the same about feeling unprepared! I got the trying to conceive down to a fine art after a while and pregnancy I've got the hang of, more or less. Actually having a baby to look after is a completely new adventure, I have no idea what to do!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - Its more tricky when youre on team :yellow: I liked that you could get colour packs with the Oyster so when it goes into the pushchair at 6 months(ish) I can get the relevant colour. Everyone else will be moaning about going overdue and we'll be there with our legs crossed :haha:


----------



## chattyB

I'm so confuddled now!! I had my heart set on the Stokke Evo (hubby wants to get the Mima Xari so it's a stalemate situation). Stokke have just released a new pram called the Crusi. GAH! I like both Stokkes now!

.... At this rate I'll end up with no pram at all!!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi everyone! Happy Monday! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. We had my cousin's wedding on Saturday. It was very nice, except I really missed my sister. Family things are going to be very hard for a while, I think. Christmas is going to be bittersweet.


----------



## Mrs Mel

chattyB said:


> I'm so confuddled now!! I had my heart set on the Stokke Evo (hubby wants to get the Mima Xari so it's a stalemate situation). Stokke have just released a new pram called the Crusi. GAH! I like both Stokkes now!
> 
> .... At this rate I'll end up with no pram at all!!

Or two :haha:


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies! I am due Jan. 9th with my first!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - I loved the Stokke but it wouldnt fit in my Clio... much to DH's delight! Hope you can make up your mind... have you road tested either of them? I loved the Joolz but after trying to put it up and down found it too fiddly because Im short. Let us know what you end up getting x 

Mrs Mel - :haha: now thats a plan! 

AMP - :hi: and welcome!! Will pop you on the front. xxx


----------



## gingermango

I love your pram Sambatiki, we have had the Icandy apple jogger in black but we may get a flavour pack when lo goes into the normal seat but the colours are a bit subdued for the icandy :(


----------



## MummyBaron

Hope you all get your prams sorted soon.
I really hope my little one stays here till after christmas when my c-section will be due don't want to rushing in with my turkey still in the oven! LOL!
How are everyones pregnancy symptoms going? xx


----------



## mommymakayla

MummyBaron said:


> Hope you all get your prams sorted soon.
> I really hope my little one stays here till after christmas when my c-section will be due don't want to rushing in with my turkey still in the oven! LOL!
> How are everyones pregnancy symptoms going? xx



Ive started to recently feeling tired AGAIN, was hoping that it wouldnt come back but looks like it has :cry:


----------



## MummyBaron

mommymakayla I feel your pain having to have lots of naps during the day now just to function suppose it's just our bodies getting us used to being buggared all the time! LOL xx


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I join please? We are expecting our little boy on the 9th October


----------



## duckytwins

Hee hee, I think you mean January??


----------



## duckytwins

As far as symptoms, my back and hips are hurting and I still get terrible heartburn. I am also soooooo itchy! My face is red and raw and my arms, hands and fingers itch so badly! Funny because my belly doesn't. I'm also feeling really big and heavy.


----------



## mellywelly

sweetcheeks85 said:


> :hi: Ladies
> 
> Im and im due Jan 7th with baby number two! We found out at 20 week scan we are on team :pink: Cant believe im 28 weeks already this pregnancy has flew in!! x

Hi sweetcheeks, not seen you post since your sad mc, you must have got a bfp straight away! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## MummyBaron

duckytwins said:


> As far as symptoms, my back and hips are hurting and I still get terrible heartburn. I am also soooooo itchy! My face is red and raw and my arms, hands and fingers itch so badly! Funny because my belly doesn't. I'm also feeling really big and heavy.

Hope your back and hips ease up a bit, :hugs:
I spoke to a few doctors who have all said that as long as you do not use the microwave heat packs for longer than 15 minutes a time and don't use on your bump there perfectly safe. I find these help a lot! Specially with achy winter pains. Also if you have a partner remind him he caused this pregnancy and to get the massage cream out and give you a good rub!:haha:
Heart burn is a pain but a sign baby is growing bigger and never know could be a sign of lots of hair!! :haha:
Please mention to your midwife ichyness can be a sign of something being wrong with your liver. :shrug: most likely nothing but a blood test is best knowing. I had to be checked as I practically one giant itch I couldn't scratch by the end of my first pregnancy. It turned out to be nothing but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Poppy84

Is everyone here from January jelly beans?

Can I join please???


----------



## SpottedDog

Hiya, can I join? I am due 10th January? X


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps! 

Im a squash today!! :yipee: Stupid rubbish tickers stuck on the same veg for weeks! :haha: Cant believe its less than 3 months now until baby could be here :argh: 

Eurrghhhh must dash work calls!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

mellywelly said:


> sweetcheeks85 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies
> 
> Im and im due Jan 7th with baby number two! We found out at 20 week scan we are on team :pink: Cant believe im 28 weeks already this pregnancy has flew in!! x
> 
> Hi sweetcheeks, not seen you post since your sad mc, you must have got a bfp straight away! So happy for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Melly, I know havent really been posting much at all, havent been on BnB that much this pregnancy. Got my BFP 2 cycles after the mc but we we were ntnp as I wasnt sure I was ready. So happy to see u here too :hugs: Hope pregnancy is treating u well xx


----------



## mommymakayla

hey everyone :) 

This weeks is gonna be long, got 2 appts the next 2 days. Off to a speech appt for my DD this morning to see if she still is gonna need it!! Will see how it goes :) 
then got myy 28 weeks check up 2morrow :)


----------



## mellywelly

New fruit day for me too!!!


----------



## LeeLouClare

I want to have a little moan with you ladies. My DH is being really mean. We're trying to buy a car but he's trying to go for something new, not used. Thing is we still need stuff for new baby and the fact is he's only just started out driving so the insurance is gonna be a bomb on something so new. We've had a real headache getting finance and we really need a car due to my DH's working hours. So I'm just having a moan about my DH wanting a really expensive small car :(


----------



## KatieB

Sambatiki said:


> Katie B - We're in a similar situation buying a new house too.... but as yet we still do not have a completion date. Its been going on now for 6 months!! I was going to wait to buy things until we had moved in but I know if I wait for that I could be cutting it very fine with the lead up to christmas, getting moved in, etc so atleast if we have bought most of it I can concentrate on getting the house ready for baby iygwim. I bet you can't wait to get in now!

Six months, that sounds very stressful. Hope you get a completion date very soon, it would be lovely if you could be in your new home before Christmas and before your bundle of joy arrives, fingers crossed :flower: Yes, am really excited about sorting the house out, painting Louis' room and getting everything just so. We get the keys this Friday! 

Also bought a couple of little things for baby today just because I couldn't resist. My first buys so far, a terry towel all in one romper by Jools Oliver at Mothercare and a white pramsuit. Love babies in white :cloud9:

Oh, and congrats on becoming a squash today :haha::happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leelouclaire - I would be pissed off too :hugs: He should be thinking about the longer term commitments that this car will be having on you and the family :( Hope you can manage to make him see sense :hugs: 

Melly Welly - HAPPY SQUASH WEEK!!! Ahemm or is it going to be fortnight :grr: Only 11 weeks left potentially! 

MommyM - You are a busy bunny this week. Hope all goes well with your 28 week check tomorrow and the speech therapist for DD xxx Im feeling tired this week too... perhaps its a growth spurt?

Spotted dog - :hi: and welcome! Will pop you on the front page xxx 

Poppy - I think there are some Jelly Beans here but not sure if they have got another little thread somewhere. But of course youre free to join us too! 

Ducky - Eurgghhhh I feel for you with the back and hip pain :( :hugs: I ended up going to an Osteopath in the end and it was amazing. It still aches now but atleast I can walk again, it was getting to the point where I couldnt walk at night. I really recommend it if you can do it :hugs: 

Mummy B - Im sure Baby will stay in the oven until after xmas. Are they going to book you in inbetween xmas and new year? 

Mrs S-M - Of course you can join us! Will pop you on the front page x Welcome :flower:

Hope I havent forgotten anyone, that has posted :flower: Hope everyone else is well x 

AFM - So yes, up another veggie onto another week :thumbup: Baby has been VERY active over the last couple of days and Im absolutely LOVING it! Belly is super itchy so not loving that too much. Went out last night with the NCT yoga ladies to Pizza Express and had a really lovely time. Im so glad I signed up to do it. Tonight Im just chilling out, DH is working until late so going to get an early night with all the room to stretch out in bed :haha:


----------



## KatM83

i am well and truly ready for finishing work, got a few weeks holiday to take off first :)

poppy, long time no see :) hope you and bump are doing well!!

is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I fall asleep ok but as soon as i wake up i need to wee then i cant get back to sleep :( also my back hurts, i have a pillow under bump and between knees, i got up 5 times for the loo the other night! its constant!


----------



## felicity0444

Hello! Mind if i join you ladies? My name is Bri. I'm almost 36 and pregnant with my 3rd. We have a 16 year old girl,a 20 month old boy and are preggo with another boy! Happily team blue!! It's been a rough pregnancy. I bled for 5 1/2 weeks and have been on light duty and pelvic rest since. I had a MC a week before i got preggo this time, so i have been stressed the entire time. I have a recheck ultrasound with the high risk doc tomorrow to check and make sure everything is ok and can't wait!!! I'm due Jan 3rd, but the doc is hoping i make it to mid-late Dec. I think everyone in my house is ready for this baby to come...lol. Look forward to chillin with you guys if ya don't mind! :hi:


----------



## KatM83

:wave: welcome to you! Sorry for your loss, i had a mc in jan, my 3rd, it does make you a complete nervous wreck the entire time! I have quite a big gap too my son is 10 in Dec so its like doing it all over again xx


----------



## duckytwins

Hi Bri! Good to see you over here!


----------



## moo_fie

I forgot to come on and update on growth scan; both babies are transverse laying heads on left side, weighing 2 and a half to 3 pounds each. Kicking me and each other, alot! Though both placentas are transverse and starting to fuse together though alot of fraternal twins get this, so at the moment nothing to worry about. 
I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead on fundus chart which is why I don't understand why everyone keeps going on about how huge i am :haha:
Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## MissCherry15

I dont know if its me on the first page, due the 6th jan, but im misscherry15 due 6th of jan and its a yellow bundle not blue xx


----------



## felicity0444

duckytwins said:


> Hi Bri! Good to see you over here!

HI Ducky!!! Good to see you too! :hi: I'm soooo happy to finally be here in Third Tri! So excited for my ultrasound today. They will be checking all issues and checking growth because of the long bleed. Crossing fingers everything will go well. I have a feeling it will, but you never know. Doc said as long as growth is good we can start doing whatever we want to bring on labor as of December 15th. :yipee::headspin:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh wow! That doesn't seem so far away! Good luck at your ultrasound! I'm sure everything will check out just fine! 

I just realized yesterday that Boop will be 38 weeks on December 21, which means s/he could potentially be here BEFORE Christmas (since 38 weeks is more than full term!) The boys came at 36 weeks (which would be December 7), but I want Boop to go further. 

(I did too much thinking last night :blush: ) So effectively, my birthday is a month away (November 18), then Boop could potentially be here a month later! That's not a lot of time! YIKES!!!

And I just totally rambled on right there! :blush:


----------



## felicity0444

Yep getting close :thumbup: My birthday is Nov 20th! I'm so excited to meet our little Aiden. Although i better get moving cause i don't really have anything ready at this point. lol. Still need to buy a crib even! (me<---Lazy)


----------



## JCh

I'm due January 10th with a boy!

Didn't see this thread until today, nice to see some other mommas due around the same time.... Will be interesting to see who pops first :)


----------



## New2Bumps

Hi! Can I join please!? Bump #2 is due Jan 15th but as his big bro was due 19th Jan and arrived a month early I'm kind of bracing myself for another premmie, so early Jan is my goal!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

duckytwins said:


> Hee hee, I think you mean January??

Yep I meant January lol! Think baby brain is setting in.
:wave: Hi ducky, how are you getting on?


----------



## Sambatiki

Gosh Ive got loads of catching up to do!

2newbumps, JCH & Felicity - :hi: Ive added you all on xxx 

MissCherry - Sorry hun have changed it to team :yellow: xxx 

Moo_fie - Glad to hear that all went well :yipee: I bet it was lovely seeing them both again xxx 

Having a bit of a melt down tonight... its looking like we wont be in our new house now until mid november :cry: This has been going on since May and Ive had enough now. We're staying at my step dad's atm in one bedroom with all things in storage and have been now since July.... just getting a bit fed up and want to start getting things in place ready for baby to come. Im dreading moving when Im 35 weeks....


----------



## Poppy84

KatM83 said:


> i am well and truly ready for finishing work, got a few weeks holiday to take off first :)
> 
> poppy, long time no see :) hope you and bump are doing well!!
> 
> is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I fall asleep ok but as soon as i wake up i need to wee then i cant get back to sleep :( also my back hurts, i have a pillow under bump and between knees, i got up 5 times for the loo the other night! its constant!

Hi!!!!!
Yeah we r doing well thanku. Just so tired all tired all the time. Still havnt found out the sex.
How r u both doing?


----------



## MummyBaron

Anyone else sick of seeing to be constantly moaning...
Like i'm not someone who tends to sit and moan and about my life I tend to just get on with things but since i've been pregnant it's all I do anyone else the same? Lol 
Feel so sorry for my fella xx


----------



## duckytwins

Mrs S-M said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee, I think you mean January??
> 
> Yep I meant January lol! Think baby brain is setting in.
> :wave: Hi ducky, how are you getting on?Click to expand...

:haha: I've got it too! The boys had dentist appointments today and I asked Alex if he told his hygienist what he's going to be for Christmas! :rofl: 

I'm okay, I suppose, thanks! How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs S-M

duckytwins said:


> Mrs S-M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee, I think you mean January??
> 
> Yep I meant January lol! Think baby brain is setting in.
> :wave: Hi ducky, how are you getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I've got it too! The boys had dentist appointments today and I asked Alex if he told his hygienist what he's going to be for Christmas! :rofl:
> 
> I'm okay, I suppose, thanks! How are you doing?Click to expand...

That doesn't sound very positive? Hope you really are ok. I'm not doing too badly at all. GTT test today and really not looking forward to it! I'm so hungry already and still can't eat for another 3 hours at least. Will just try to keep in mind that I am doing it for baby and to make sure he is ok.


----------



## LeeLouClare

Anyone looking forward to Halloween? I need costume ideas. Was thinking pregnant vampire as my little man is a vampire too lol


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, I'm all right, I hate to complain, but everything hurts - my hips, back, hooha blush: )
I'm feeling really big and heavy. Otherwise, I really have nothing to complain about. I really need to focus on the good!

Today is my GTT too! I hope yours goes smoothly! I didn't pass my 1 hour test when I was pg with the boys, but passed the 3 hour one, so I'm hoping I pass the first time this time!


----------



## JCh

Think I'm getting sick with a cold... Apparently I was snoring in the night since DH woke me.... Also seem to have an issue staying on my side - I keep waking up on my back again and again - tried using pillows all around me and it still happens... Hope baby is ok with it happening....


----------



## duckytwins

JCh said:


> Think I'm getting sick with a cold... Apparently I was snoring in the night since DH woke me.... Also seem to have an issue staying on my side - I keep waking up on my back again and again - tried using pillows all around me and it still happens... Hope baby is ok with it happening....

I wake up on my back sometimes too. I think we're waking up because our bodies are telling us to move. Sleeping on my sides makes my hips ache something fierce and I'm a back sleeper normally. I've been fighting a cold since the weekend. Sore throat and ear aches. I refuse to believe I'm sick again, after having just gotten over bronchitis. 

I hope you feel better soon! And happy 28 weeks! 

As far as Halloween, I always loved Halloween! It's always been my favorite holiday! This year, DH's band is playing a show the night before, that I won't be able to go to. The boys are dressing up as Harry Potter and Superman, so I can't wait to see their costumes all put together, but I won't be able to go trick or treating with them (I am usually the one who has to stay and pass out candy, and there's no way I'd be able to do all that walking). 

I love to have Halloween parties, but we won't be able to have one this year. Maybe next year! Too bad it's smack in the middle of the week, though! I hope it's not too cold for the boys to go out!


----------



## JCh

Not very excited for Halloween this year- I originally wanted to dress up but I've lost interest and I'm not sure anymore.... Maybe I'll come up with something quick/ easy.... 
I've seen a bunch of zombie type costumes where the arms/ legs are coming through the belly - but it's a bit creepy for me. Plus DH HATES seeing that- bothers him a lot...

Hope I get some candy tho! 

Although I could always wear my Canucks jersey and walk around stealing/ throwing items and say I'm a rioter - LOL - not sure how well that would go over.... Might be a back up plan!


----------



## duckytwins

I thought this was hilarious, but my mom didn't like it. :shrug:

https://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/5932854/il_fullxfull.268647211.jpg


----------



## JCh

My gf who was pregnant for last Halloween wore a shirt similar to that - her DH didn't like it at all but it was also how she announced at work - a few people were actually unsure that she was pregnant since it is a time for dressing up.... LOL


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies!! I just wanted to reply to the Halloween costumes post and then update you.

I already have my costume. I am going as a Pumpkin! I thought it was fitting because I will be extra round for it!! haha I was going to go as a Pregnant Nun for laughs, but changed it last minute.


So I wanted to let you guys know that I went for my 1 hour GD test on Monday and failed with a 140. :cry: So I had to go back yesterday and do the 3 hour tolerance test. I should know the results today, but I am hoping it's ok since I just barely failed the 1 hour. Wish me luck!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi!

I'm due January 12 but baby measuring to be due January 7.

Can I join?


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh, I'm team yellow!


----------



## duckytwins

Just got back from my GT test. Here's to hoping I passed! I told my dr about the itching problem and I was also tested for that Obstetric Cholestasis. 

I made another appointment for November 15, where I'll be scheduling my csection! He said about a week before my due date! That puts me in December! :shock:


----------



## PepsiChic

Im due Jan 10th with a blue beany! im 28 weeks today yippee!


----------



## mommymakayla

Have to say, this week has been so tiring, had to go out 4 days this weeks..exhausted to say the least!
My 28 week check up went great, all the blood work and results for the GD test came back normal :) My doc sent a referal to see an OBGyn at the hospital , they will see me for the rest of the pregnancy, hopefully it doesnt take too long to call me back, for my next appt. 
I have no idea whats gonna happen with my elective c-section since the doctor ive been seeing for the last 28 weeks has nothing to do with it!!! Guess ill have to wait to talk to them when im up at the hospital ughhh 
I hate how my doctor waits till 30 weeks to send me up to them!!!


----------



## duckytwins

I just cried for 45 minutes because I bought a prenatal cradle to help lift my belly up and get the pressure off some things and it doesn't fit! Nothing is ever easy it seems. Now I'm going to have to send it back and order a different size! Just when I thought I'd FINALLY be able to get some relief... NOPE! Not for me! :cry:


----------



## KatieB

Congrats mommymakayla on passing the dreaded glucose test! 
I have GD and had my 28 week growth scan today, great news that baby is following 50th centile for head and abdominal circumference, phew :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls may I join your thread? Im due Jan 17th :)


----------



## Mrs.A

Afternoon ladies.. Been to midwife this morning and had bump measured. How accurate are the measurements? Bump has always been spot on until this week.. Baby is measuring a week ahead now at 29 weeks

I have my GTT next week and am worried now that this is a sign.. Everything else is just fine and BP is 108/58.. Another added worry of pregnancy! I hope she doesnt grow too big!


----------



## JCh

That REALLY sucks :( Maybe go into a Motherhood maternity - they have LOTS of types and at least u wouldn't have to wait for it.... Hope something helps soon! I've got a week before the memory foam topper comes - I think about it constantly - I can only imagine how frustrating it is for something to not fit :(


----------



## MummyBaron

Hello ladies just to let you all know i've started a pregnancy journal would love it if a few of you would take a look and :) Be nice to establish some better friendships! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7-mummybarons-last-baby-3-a.html#post22294751
Hope to hear from you all soon! xx


----------



## amberandjamie

1st time momma here due with a pink bump on January 7th 2013!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

First time mom-to-be with a boy: January 1. We're hoping he comes early though (tax credit in US). I failed the GTT last week, so Monday I'll have the three-hr test. Hopefully I pass that one!


----------



## KatM83

Poppy84 said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> i am well and truly ready for finishing work, got a few weeks holiday to take off first :)
> 
> poppy, long time no see :) hope you and bump are doing well!!
> 
> is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I fall asleep ok but as soon as i wake up i need to wee then i cant get back to sleep :( also my back hurts, i have a pillow under bump and between knees, i got up 5 times for the loo the other night! its constant!
> 
> Hi!!!!!
> Yeah we r doing well thanku. Just so tired all tired all the time. Still havnt found out the sex.
> How r u both doing?Click to expand...

ah it will be a nice supprise tho ;) have you any feeling as what you might be having? we are doing ok, just achey and yea i get the tired thing, just do not sleep at all!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Gosh this thread moves so fast! Its so hard to keep up sometimes. I apologise if I have missed anyone. 

Having a nice weekend, DH is home so we went to Cheltenham to Primarni and I bought some things for my hospital bag. Feeling very worried about moving house and trying to get everything done in time at 35 weeks! Im just praying for this baby to be late. Sorry for the moan :( 

Otherwise all is good here, baby is moving loads and I absolutely love it! I still cant quite believe its actually happened to me :cloud9: 

Hope youre all having a fab weekend x 

Babyhopeful2 - Hi there bump buddy! Im also due 1st Jan! Ive added you to the front page xxx 

MummyBaron - YAYY for a journo! I couldnt live without mine x I'll pop over and visit x x x 

Mrs.A - Im not sure how accurate it is because you could have had a growth spurt iygwim. Hope all goes well with the GTT test x 

Katie B - Glad all went well x 

Duckytwins - Ouchie sounds painful hun xxx I hope you manage to find a way to get some relief soon x I love the T-shirt I think you should go for it! 

mommymakayla - Glad all went well with your GTT test. Hope you get some news about the C-Section soon xxx 

Jess 19 - Welcome! :flower: Ive added you to the front x 

Fitzybaby - Hi and welcone! Ive popped you on the front as 12th December let me know if you want me to change it xxx 

Ready4babe - Pants on not passing the GTT test :hugs: Love the pumpkin halloween idea... make sure you get a picture :thumbup: 

Jch - Hope youre feeling better x 

Mrs S-M - How did you get on with your test?


----------



## MummyBaron

Thank you hunni, took me like three hours of stopping and starting to get the past 29 weeks all filled in!
Deffo felt like i'd achieved something when i finished haha! xx


----------



## Poppy84

I think I'm having a boy but can't wait to find out!!!!!!
I used to think I was having a girl so we will see

Have u got names sorted yet katm83?

Ps what do I have to do to get my name on front page ?


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - Buy me chocolate! :winkwink: All done. 

Mrs B - Just catching up on your journo now.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Can I also be a pain, could I be put on the first page please :)

My test went ok, both the consultant and nurse doing the test said it is unlikely it will come back that I have GD. I forgot the number to call to get the results yesterday and it was too late by the time I got home so will call on Monday. 

Slipped in the supermarket today and although I didn't actually fall to the floor or anything I really hurt my back :( 

On the bright side one more work at week before I have a week off :D


----------



## corrie anne

Hello ladies. Im due January 14th but will have my little girl before Christmas! My last 6 babies were born 36 weeks and earlier. If i go more i would be pleased! I was in hospital last night through this morning with contraction 6 mins apart. It took 7 tries for an iv all but the last blown. I am happy to say theyve stopped and i am only a finger tip dilated. so so pleased. I am on my phone its hard to post so usually just read! just saying hi!


----------



## Sambatiki

MrsS-M - Ive added you on to the front x Ouchie on the slip hope youre feeling better tomorrow :hugs: Fingers crossed for the GD test. 

Corrie Ann - I hope this one stays put for you :hugs: Which team are you on as Im a little confused with your tickers x


----------



## Poppy84

Sambatiki said:


> Poppy - Buy me chocolate! :winkwink: All done.
> 
> Mrs B - Just catching up on your journo now.

Thanku.... Chocolate is in the post


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - Thanks :flower: :haha: xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh gosh craving chocolate now :( 
Lol 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mummy B - I cant get enough of the bloody stuff! Im going to be HUGE by the time this baby comes. Esp with Xmas and new year!


----------



## KatM83

i have a list of names im not 100% on any :( trying to keep parents happy with it is so hard starting to think balls to them and we will call her what we want :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - If you like a name then stick to it... balls to what anyone else says its not about what they think. Personnally DH and I have kept our names private, because I know that everyone likes to have an opinion. I also dont want to say just in case we decide to change once we see the baby x


----------



## Poppy84

We havnt told anyone our names either cos once baby is born and we tell people the name, it's too late for them to have an opinion


----------



## Poppy84

Oh I tell a lie, I have told some of the ladies on B and B but I havnt told any friends, family etc


----------



## MummyBaron

Sambatiki said:


> Kat - If you like a name then stick to it... balls to what anyone else says its not about what they think. Personnally DH and I have kept our names private, because I know that everyone likes to have an opinion. I also dont want to say just in case we decide to change once we see the baby x

My oh chose the name for our princess and at first even I didn't like it, my father-in-law didn't like it and even said it made her sound like a "southern inbred" at this point my fist wanted to make contact with his face! Lol

After almost 15 weeks of what was "Baby Baron" being called "Holly-May" and hearing my three year old say "Holly-May" I love it now. I love that I know nobody with her name at all. People can hate the name all they want but I think it sounds perfect for what I imagen her to be. 

There are only his parents and my dad that know the name of our princess as we are prepared that if she doesn't suit the name. She will be something else and have a back up name of "Sophie-May" but now me and my silly father-in-law prefare "Holly-May". :happydance:

Am hoping that she suits it as it's cute and I love the fact my oh came up with it on his own and had his imput xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - Us BNB girls are different though <3 

Mrs B - Once baby is here there really wont be any question about her name. For some reason people think its OK to express their opinion beforehand. I like your name, very FESTIVE! :yipee: 

Had a lovely hot shower earlier and managed to shave my legs... tend to the 'youknowwhat' and cover myself top to toe in lovely tummy butter and anti stretch mark cream. Feeling so much better..... just need to book an appointment with the beautician for a waxing. Has anyone else let themselves go a bit?


----------



## KatM83

yea i wish we had not said anything, i have a list of names imgoing to see what she looks like :) if baby had been a boy, we just had one name and that was that :D cause ds has my dads name,i wanted to include my mums somehow but shes so difficult! and cause im half irish and oh has irish in him we found a really nice name we like but its my dad whos irish so mum doesnt like it :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - I love Irish names! Our boys name is Irish... my maiden name was also irish so I thought it would be a nice way to incorporate my family iygwim. If its a boy his middle name will be Thomas... Its my brother's middle name, my uncles first name, my grandfathers first name and was also my great grandfathers first name. So we'll be carrying on with that tradition. If we have a little girl her middle name will be Carole, DH's mum passed away 3 years ago and my mum is Carole... so it keeps everyone happy. Although even the middle names we have kept quiet :haha: Perhaps dont say anymore about the names.... and say youre unsure.


----------



## MummyBaron

My name is Irish and I am the only person in the united kingdom with the name I have haha! 
SO yeah was rather original!
It's the way it's spelt, Meghann May Baron only one with it and I love it!
Yeah I just tell friends that we can't decide. With my little boy is was William and that was that no room for debate or choice lol! 



And I have deffiately let myself go. Been so poorly lately even my other half has been brushing my hair and getting me dressed as he's such a sweetheart but am on the mend now so I think a shaving session is on the cards lol! xx


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies,

We haven't told anyone our names either but DD has told her sitter ... Ha!

We are Irish and I am also Sicilian but we gave DD a very Irish name ... My maiden name ... Delaney. It has such meaning for us and is so unique. We told no one and I know my MIL was not pleased. Ut once she was here nothing could be said!


----------



## mommymakayla

Hey 

Ive told just about everyone that wants to know, what we plan on naming our lil boy!
We have decided on 
Austin :)


----------



## PepsiChic

We annouced the name of choice on facebook for both families and our friends, our little boy will be Connor!

With my toddler, we called my dad and told him first, as hes named after my dad Barry Robert, my dad burst into tears he was so proud, Barry is my parents first grandchild.


----------



## Sparklerose

I'm due 11th Jan. eek, it's getting well close now.

We're having a little boy!


----------



## KatM83

hehe my son is Thomas :) Thomas William :D yea i think im just going to not talk about names with anyone but oh from now!!!

I soooooo cant be bothered with shaving haha, though will need to tidy up closer to the big day hahahaha.

sparklerose..we are due the same day :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps! 

Hope youre all feeling refreshed and ready for another week! 
I cant believe Im going to be 30 weeks tomorrow.... OMG.... 30 weeks! :argh: :argh: :argh: Thats the home straight!! Obviously Im very excited to meet baby.... but Im enjoying pregnancy and I don't want it to end :cry:

Girls I was wondering which date you think we should stop at as its an early Jan thread.... I wasnt expecting it to get this popular! It's just that if you end up with too many dates and people it gets so hard to keep updated iygwim. I think the last one on there is 17th Jan... do you think that should be it now? 

Mummy B - Defo have a little pamper time it will make you feel no end better. Thats lovely having a unique name. I dont think anyone else in the UK has my full name either as I have quite an unusual surname. There arent any others on FB with my name :yipee: 

Fitzbaby - I like the name Delaney :thumbup: It is unusual :thumbup: We have a local band called Delaney's Angels... perhaps your little one might end up being musically talented! 

mommymakayla - Love the name hun! 

Pepsi chic - I love the name Connor too! I think we had it on our 'list'. 

Sparklerose - Congats on your :blue: bump! Will pop you on the front page.


----------



## MummyBaron

I know Sambatiki 30 weeks tomorrow. 
I want the pregnancy to be over as i'm hating every second but I don't want my baby coming that soon 10 weeks doesn't seem long enough to prepare for a whole new human being....
My other halfs view of pampering is to offer to shave my legs and pluck my eyebrows for me, it just offends me though as I sit thinking "am I that god awful that he's plucking me to find me remotely attractive" think the pregnancy hormones go a bit ott! Haha xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - You should treat yourself and go to the salon! You are brave letting DH shave and pluck you.... I wouldnt let mine! No 10 weeks is not enough time to get ready at all! Nevermind to move house!


----------



## MummyBaron

He's brilliant he does my legs usually while i'm in the bath because of my back he knows how much the bending hurts me the sweet heart. I've never let him do my eyebrows yet but if he's mentioning that he'll do them for me, they must be awful. It's only £5 for an eyebrow wax and shape so I think a trip is deffo in order! 
Oh no moving house as well... Do you already have kids or this your first?
Last year we moved 5 weeks before Christmas and with having a two year old as well I was crying and stressing constantly. We had to get the house fumigated and decorated once we moved but honestly we were all ready in time for little mans big day so I wouldn't worry too much! 
xx


----------



## KatM83

pffft you're lucky, you should have seen the look on my oh's face when i asked him to paint my toenails :D 
yea 17th seems fair to me!! yey for turning 30weeks for you guys, im 30 weeks next week, 10 weeks sounds alot less than 12 weeks!!xx


----------



## MummyBaron

I'm quite lucky as my oh is a plasterer by trade and he has to keep his hands busy at night so a get a nice foot rub xx


----------



## KatM83

:D mines a bus driver so likes to sit on his arse hahaha :haha: xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hiya, just wondering can I join in? Im due the 11th jan with a pink bump :) :pink:


----------



## duckytwins

Good morning girls! How was everyone's weekend? We were very busy! We had a birthday party on Saturday then my parents' 40th anniversary on Sunday. Then we went to go look for a car and DH put together the new glider and ottoman. 

RE names. We've had our picked for a while. We had a hard time with boys names when the twins were born. We only had one boys name. We had to split it and come up with middle names for each. 


This time around our boys name is Christain Jacob and our girls name is Emilynne Jennifer (Jennifer after my sister who passed away in July).


----------



## febbride2012

hi can I join - I am being induced at week 38 on 11th January 2013.. with a pink bundle! xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Duckytwins- my Ds is called Christian Daniel Edward :) and our pink bump will be called Isabel Hannah/Holly Louise :) my husbands family all have 2 middle names for some unknown reason! But isabels 1st middle name will either be Holly or Hannah depending when she comes :) 
Emma x


----------



## Mrs Mel

There's lots of us due on the 11th! Welcome to all the new ladies! :)

As for names - it's hard isn't it?! We have a name now for if she's a girl, but still struggling if he's a boy. At least we have a little while to get thinking of some boy names!

I've been slowly starting to get my hospital bag packed - so far I've got a couple of nighties (and a top in case I am able to have a water birth), some maternity pads and some sudo-cream.

I've always thought of 30 weeks as being the start of the final stretch - congrats to all the 30 weekers, I'm looking forward to getting there! xx


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies! So I finally talked to my doctor's office on Friday. I got my 3 hour GTT results! I passed!!!!! yay! Now I can't wait for my Nov 5th 4D ultrasound!! I was measuring 32cm at my 28 week appt...so I am interested to see if baby really is going to be big!

Has anyone else started their appts every 2 weeks?? Mine started at 28 weeks. It makes it so much more real that baby is coming soon!!


----------



## KatM83

also lots of us on the 11th with pink bumps :) isabelle and hanna are on our list of names :)

I am itching to get my hosp bag ready but keep thinking when i do i will start to get impatient so trying to wait haha.
I have my last shift at work next Tues and have a few things still to do in the baby room, getting carpet on the 30th, still haven't got my cot or drawers yet though!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

KatM83 said:


> also lots of us on the 11th with pink bumps :) isabelle and hanna are on our list of names :)
> 
> I am itching to get my hosp bag ready but keep thinking when i do i will start to get impatient so trying to wait haha.
> I have my last shift at work next Tues and have a few things still to do in the baby room, getting carpet on the 30th, still haven't got my cot or drawers yet though!!

I think my yellow bump might be a pink one too :winkwink:
Although, I really don't know for sure, it is just a hunch!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Fitzybaby! We're due on the same day, and I'm also team yellow. Have you got any idea of the sex? I was sooooo sure at the beginning little one was a she then changed my mind and was sure little one was a he but now I have no idea!!!!


----------



## KatM83

ooo hehe i wonder if it is a pink bump :) i had a feeling mine was as different to last pregnancy but i still panic in case the tech was wrong and ive done the nursery pink :D you read so many stories! I have an extra scan Thurs so i may ask if she is still a she!xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Always good to be sure! :D
How are your pregnancies different, if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Ready4babe - i had a 3d/4d scan on saturday and it was brilliant! Im defo having a pink bump but it was amazing watching her smiling,chatting away and even pouting! Its like a little look into babys world :) baby is measuring a few days bigger than she should be but hopefully that means we can meet her sooner :)

KatM83 - my husbands grandma (who is no longer with us) was called Isabelle and when we found out we are having a girl husband asked if we could call our baby after her so i said thats a lovely idea I just wanted to change the spelling a little bit :) his sister is called Hannah and they are close but its his other sisters 18th on the 5th jan so if she is born on his sisters birthday we will use Holly as the middle name :) 
Iv also started getting my hospital bag ready just buying something for it each week so I havent got to do it all at once plus I want it done by december cause I dont really want to be going shopping then as everyone will be doing there xmas shopping!

Xx


----------



## febbride2012

what are you all packing inyour bags? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Feb bride - :hi: and welcome! Ive got an excel spreadsheet which Im happy to email to you if you want x I'll also pop you on the front page. 

Kat - Im sure it will all come together! Im very jealous youre finishing work already... I dont finish until 4th December and due on 1st Jan and still need to move house! :haha: I think the last few weeks will fly by for me as Im so busy. Im also at a wedding 30th December :haha: Im starting to think Im slightly NUTS! 

Christians Mum - Glad you had a nice time at your scan! Its wonderful experience :cloud9: I'll add you on to the front page xx 

Mrs Mel - Have you always thought :pink: I started off thinking :blue: but now I seem to change my mind everyday :haha: Ive started to get all the things for my bag.... havent got the room at my stepdads house to start putting it together... and also cant do it just yet.... makes it all far far to real! Yup Im still in la la land about how this baby is coming out :haha: 

Ready4babe - YAYY great news on your test results!! :yipee: I bet your so pleased xxx 

Duckytwins - Glad you had a nice but busy weekend xx Love your names xx I guess when its twins you also have that added thing of making sure the names sounds right together. 

There are loads of 11th Jan babies due.... what was going on 9 months ago? Nothing good on TV?? :haha: Will be interesting to see who is first!!


----------



## KatM83

hahaha who knows :D yea i have a few weeks holiday to take first but then just starting maternity illbe about 32 weeks, cant wait! go i would be mega stressed out moving and still working and xmas and being mega preggers!!

mrsmel, with my ds i had no nausea or sickness at all, not once, just breezed through it, this one i ha really bad nausea from week 6 to about 14 weeks and was sooooooo tired,my boobs are also different, they didnt really change last time but this time have gone up 3 sizes!xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well it's strange. Before I got pregnant I always imagined our first child would be a boy, but as soon as I got pregnant, both hubby and I thought immediately it's a girl. We always call her she. Then, for several weeks I really had no idea, I starting doubting myself and realised it's 50:50 and could very well be a boy (plus almost everyone around thinks it's a boy!) but I'm back to my gut instinct again and I'm thinking team pick. I'll be very, very excited to find out for sure! x


----------



## KatM83

ps with the name thing, i think i need to just not care what mother says/thinks :)


----------



## JCh

I think that 50 shades of grey book became popular around then, at least people had been talking about their babies being conceived due to that book... But I didn't read it & baby was planned - 1st month of proper trying (without messing up cycle by quitting the pills previous month)


----------



## ChristiansMum

I did read 50 shades of grey but this baby was planned as it was my 1st 'normal' period after my miscarriage in Jan xx


----------



## duckytwins

I never read 50 Shades of Grey, but someone told me Christian is a character in it? We didn't know that either! :rofl:


----------



## FitzBaby

LeeLouClare said:


> Fitzybaby! We're due on the same day, and I'm also team yellow. Have you got any idea of the sex? I was sooooo sure at the beginning little one was a she then changed my mind and was sure little one was a he but now I have no idea!!!!

Hi! Initially I thought boy As my first trimester was a lot tougher than with DD but now I am thinking team pink but to ally don't know and I KNEW with DD even though we were team yellow!

I am also thinking this one is coming early. I am measuring to be due Jan. 7 and I was I diced at 39 weeks with DD and she was 8lbs2oz!!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Duckytwins- yes the main character is Christian Grey so I think the name Christian might become popular! 

FitzBaby- our little one is ment to be due 11th Jan but measuring to be born 8th Jan so maybe they will come sooner


----------



## duckytwins

That's a bummer! We actually thought of Christian after the boys were born - 6 years before the book came out! :haha:


----------



## KatM83

haha i havent read them either! And ttc defo wasnt the loving/romantic type as we had been trying since mc in jan and it was the last month we could try before it got too close to wedding so we just went for it haha sometimes had to really make ourselves as we both work stupid hours and were sooooo not in the mood :D
mrs mel, i think i had a gut feeling with both but youre right its 50/50 :) xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Duckytwins- I know what you mean my son is 3 (he will be 4 on the 25th Jan) and he is called Christian and i still love the name its not very popular but its not too diffrent. He is the only one called Christian in his pre-school x


----------



## mommymakayla

hey everyone
With Halloween being next week, was wondering for the ladies that already have kids, what they are planning on dressing up as ?
My DD decided she wanted to be Tangled (rapunzel)! Im hoping that its not gonna be too cold for halloween, crossing my fingers :)


----------



## duckytwins

Alex is going to be Harry Potter (I think he looks just like a blond young HP!) and Jonathan is going to be Superman.


----------



## FitzBaby

ChristiansMum --- DH is hoping for LO to arrive before the New Year, tax break here in the US. But one of my best friends is getting married on Dec. 29 and the wedding is about a 2-3 hour drive away. I am really wanting to go!

Per Halloween--- DD is going to be a strawberry. I wanted her to be a hamburger but this year she really was adamant. At least I will get to choose for LO next year ... Ha!


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's really interesting about the 50 Shades of Grey and all the babies!

I haven't read it either, so I can't give the book any credit for this baby! We'd been trying for quite a while before I got pregnant and it just happened for us in April :)

I've started the countdown at work now on my desk - I have 36 work days left! Eeek, that's not many at all, is it?!


----------



## MummyBaron

My little boy is going as "Woody" and "Buzz" from toy story as he is obsessed and can't choose lol! xx


----------



## Kitsch

I'm due on the 7th and it's a boy! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

I'm throwing a halloween party for the kids this weekend 
My DS is going to be a skeleton and DD is going to be a waitress. 
I'm going to be a witch :)


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies, can I join?


----------



## KatM83

welcome new ladies :) 

i love halloween, was thinking it would be funny to dress up as a pumpkin haha, thomas has a killer clown outfit


----------



## LeeLouClare

My LO is going to be Dracula. :) he looks soooo cute :)


----------



## LeeLouClare

FitzBaby said:


> LeeLouClare said:
> 
> 
> Fitzybaby! We're due on the same day, and I'm also team yellow. Have you got any idea of the sex? I was sooooo sure at the beginning little one was a she then changed my mind and was sure little one was a he but now I have no idea!!!!
> 
> Hi! Initially I thought boy As my first trimester was a lot tougher than with DD but now I am thinking team pink but to ally don't know and I KNEW with DD even though we were team yellow!
> 
> I am also thinking this one is coming early. I am measuring to be due Jan. 7 and I was I diced at 39 weeks with DD and she was 8lbs2oz!!!Click to expand...

Exciting! I was also team yellow last time and I knew I was having a boy :) which I did. :) 
I'm hoping beyond hope I don't go early as we donated my LO's newborn clothes before finding out I was pregnant and I'm hoping Santa brings me some baby clothes and a car seat :) lol


----------



## duckytwins

So the weirdest thing happened to me this morning! I got woken up at 515am to Boop having the hiccups. I had to go pee anyway. As I was sitting in the bathroom, I could actually hear Boop's hiccups! It was the coolest thing! :shock:


----------



## Ready4Babe

KatM83 said:


> welcome new ladies :)
> 
> i love halloween, was thinking it would be funny to dress up as a pumpkin haha, thomas has a killer clown outfit

I am going as a pumpkin! I think it's funny too!! I will definitely be round enough for it!! :haha:


----------



## KatM83

Ready4Babe said:


> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> welcome new ladies :)
> 
> i love halloween, was thinking it would be funny to dress up as a pumpkin haha, thomas has a killer clown outfit
> 
> I am going as a pumpkin! I think it's funny too!! I will definitely be round enough for it!! :haha:Click to expand...

:D everyone will have to get pics up :)


----------



## febbride2012

Sambatiki said:


> Feb bride - :hi: and welcome! Ive got an excel spreadsheet which Im happy to email to you if you want x I'll also pop you on the front page.

that would be amazing hun xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Hope youre all OK! Had a very exciting morning today... I live the country and ended up clipping a stag with my front wheel and side of the car. Was very scary! Luckily there wasnt any damage to speak of... just knocked the tracking on the steering. Ive taken it to the garage and its been put back. But it really did frighten the living daylights out of me. Cant wait to start maternity leave and not have to drive to work in the horrible foggy weather down the country roads at 6.30 in the morning!

Apart from that though! All is good :thumbup: 

Febbride - PM me your email and I'll send it to you :flower:

Everyone sounds like their going to be having loads of fun for halloween. Im going to a party but I havent got a costume yet :dohh: I'd love to see your pics xxxx 

Hunni & Kitsch - :hi: and welcome will pop you on the front page tomorrow xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Does anyone else suffer from really really bad tummy cramps, not braxton hicks or anything just bad cramping pain (more like what you get from a tummy bug)

Since I was about 12 I have been in and out with these pains but there really really hurting... Never got diagnosed with anything one doctor said IBS another said inflamed gollblader. I can't eat or settle from the pain been in tears all day on and off from it. 

Don't wanna go in hospital but I really don't know how to cope with it any longer. Could it be the same problems i've had in the past or could it be something to do with the pregnancy? Sorry for blagg ladies just wondered if anyone else experiencing anything like it? 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - No Ive not experienced anything like it :hugs: When is your next MW appointment?


----------



## MummyBaron

Not for another 2 weeks, just running a bath now to try and help ease it but the pain is made worse or comes back when I eat :( 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I would make an appointment in the morning with your GP. Hopefully its just trapped wind or something. If youre really worried give the NHS direct a call or the duty MW's


----------



## PepsiChic

Hi ladies just checking in.

Im pretty fed up with this pregnancy which is a shame as i really wanted to enjoy it.

hypermesis...still going strong.
SPD - ow :(
cramping and BH
and reduced movements

i swear i feel like im living in a doctors surgery/hospital for most of this pregnancy. it really sucks.

trying to be postive and its difficult. almost 11 weeks left.


----------



## joygirl

Hi ladies, 
My due date is 13 of January.


----------



## duckytwins

PepsiChic said:


> Hi ladies just checking in.
> 
> Im pretty fed up with this pregnancy which is a shame as i really wanted to enjoy it.
> 
> hypermesis...still going strong.
> SPD - ow :(
> cramping and BH
> and reduced movements
> 
> i swear i feel like im living in a doctors surgery/hospital for most of this pregnancy. it really sucks.
> 
> trying to be postive and its difficult. almost 11 weeks left.

Aww... :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling that way. Hang in there, though, you've gotten so far now, it's just a little bit left! Keep your eyes on the prize! 

I got a phone call from my dr's office today. It was the receptionist, asking me to call her back, she needs to "talk to" me. She didn't mention what about, but by the time I got the message, the office was closed. This is just a few days after I had my GT test and a test for cholestasis. I won't be able to call until 9am tomorrow, so I'm pretty nervous about why she wants to talk to me!


----------



## febbride2012

sam - how do i PM you???


----------



## febbride2012

oh found it!! :) x


----------



## Rockell8788

How is everyone doing? 
I'm back off my holiday to menorca wow what a beautiful place shame I got poorly with a massive uti and a huge infection up my foof! They sorted me out quickly tho and managed to enjoy the rest of my holiday.


----------



## mommymakayla

Just got a call from my Doctors office about my appt at the hospital obgyn ! glad it didnt take too long to get an appt !! Hopefully i will find out more about my elective c-section!! Will see what happens on monday :)


----------



## Sambatiki

mommymakayla - OMG!!! Thats soooo exciting!! Cant wait to find out your date! xxxx 

Rockelle - Glad you had a lovely time away, pants on the UTI and foof pain :hugs: Hope its all clearing up now xxx Happy 30 weeks!! xxx 

Feb bride - Got your PM will send it to you xxx 

Duckytwins - I hate it when they leave messages like that! Makes you worry! Hope its good news xxx 

Joygirl - Hi and welcome :hi:

Pepsi - :hugs: I hope it starts to get easier soon xxx Have you tried an Osteopath for the SPD? I went to one it was expensive but now I can actually still walk at 7pm at night when I couldnt before. 

AFM - Awful day at work.... doesnt seem like this week is going to get much better.... yesterday hitting the Stag in my car and today crying in front of people in the office.. bring on the weekend!! xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I called back this morning and they told me I failed my glucose test. Now I have to do the three hour one tomorrow... and have to fast for 12 hours :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Oh BALLS! :hugs: Hope that the 3 hour one works out OK. Im sure one of the girls here failed the GT but passed the 3hr one :hugs: Good luck :dust:


----------



## MummyBaron

I failed my little pin prick blood sugar test and had to have my 3 hour one. 
It was fine nice to be sat in the quiet for a few hours and I passed this one so try not to worry hun! xx


----------



## Mrs.A

I had my 2 hour GTT yesterday... not sure if I will pass or not and not really sure what happens if I dont because it was a two hour test already (do they have longer test periods?) Both of my arms are all bruised from the needles though and yeah, it was nice being able to sit and do nothing for a couple of hours... a good job I had my DH with me to keep me entertained (we have a very childish sense of humour and laugh at the most random things!!)

Anyways, feels like the SDP symptoms have cleared up loads and not really sure what I have been doing to prevent the pain and have been able to go back to work?! Being back in the office makes me look forward even more to going off to have LO though and cant wait... only 6 weeks left now and I see from the ticker this morning that I am a small pumpkin :happydance: (I dont look or feel like a small pumpkin is in my tummy though hahahahaha)

Hope you all have a nice day ladies :flower:


----------



## LeeLouClare

Anybody really tired? I'm knakered all the time. My little man took his first steps yesturday!!!! So exciting :)


----------



## febbride2012

really tired :(


----------



## duckytwins

I've slept maybe 12 hours in the past three days. I can't keep this up anymore. I'm exhausted and I don't know what to do. I just read that lack of sleep can raise blood sugar levels and I have my three hour glucose test this morning. :cry: What if I fail just because I can't sleep??


----------



## bdg

I've only just seen this thread now! I'm due on 6th Jan. 

I'm really starting to feel it now, I'm tired, constantly hungry but can't eat much, achy and I've not been able to get rid of this cold for about 2 months now! I'm counting down to my last day in work (which is the 11th or 12th December - not decided yet!)


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh no hope all you ladies get some sleep soon!

I got my new appointment and got advised for a c-section being booked for the 21st of December. 


xx


----------



## JCh

Sleep shouldn't have any effect on the GTT.... At least there is only a few more weeks until baby should be here, so there would be an end IF u were positive. My gf found out she was REALLY early and had to follow the diet from 12ish weeks.... That seems so much worse!


----------



## duckytwins

Lack of sleep can cause increased blood sugar levels, so there really is a possibility I could fail.


----------



## JCh

Well try to go for a walk before or during the test since it will help bring it down anyway.

I wasn't allowed for mine - they were pretty strict though....


----------



## KatM83

when are you ment to have the glucose test? i havent had one? 

Ive had my growth scan today and baby looking great :) :) got another in 4weeks but consultant said hes pretty happy with how things are


----------



## JCh

U might not need one, apparently in the UK they only test if ur BMI is over 31....
Here they test everyone no matter what size.....
Usually between 24-30 weeks.


----------



## duckytwins

My dr. said it was supposed to be done at 28 weeks, but I got mine done at 29, then the 3 hour one done today, at 29+6. 

I thought I was supposed to get another scan too, but I haven't yet. :shrug:


----------



## joygirl

Thank you Sambatiki. 
I hardly slept last night. I had back pain and felt some cramps.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs A - Good luck with the GTT test. Not sure about the SPD but I suffered with my back and hips early on in the pregnancy. Im sure it was down to the Osteopath but I also think baby moved position and took the pressure off.
Happy Squash week!!! Although I think this is another one that we get stuck on for a few weeks! :grr: 

Leelouclaire - I feel your pain with the tiredness... I found week 30 such a struggle. I hope its just a blip and we get some energy.... AND sleep soon x 

Febbride - Sorry hun will send you that list! Keep forgetting xxx 

Duckytwins - Hope you have managed to have a good nights sleep :hugs: 

Bgd - Hi and welcome! What team are you on and I'll add you on xx Im breaking up the week beforehand but starting to wonder if I can last that long! 

Mrs B - YAYYY great news on your section date!!! Do you want me to change you on the front page! First one out of our little/big group to have their baby so far as we know!!! Exciting!!

KatM - Fab news on the growth scan hun!! :yipee: I dont think everyone in the UK has a GTT test. 

Joygirl - No worries. Hope youre feeling better today xxx 

AFM - Ive taken the day off work as yesterday I broke down and cried again under the pressure. I feel so embarassed but Im struggling with the lack of sleep, extra workload and going in at 6am in the morning. Im going in on Sunday to catch up, but the office will be quiet as there wont be anyone in. Hoping this will make me feel better on Monday. Week 30 certainly has been hard going, I thought I'd be struggling at the end... say 36 weeks or so? Please tell me this is a blip! xxx 

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MummyBaron

_* Ive taken the day off work as yesterday I broke down and cried again under the pressure. I feel so embarassed but Im struggling with the lack of sleep, extra workload and going in at 6am in the morning. Im going in on Sunday to catch up, but the office will be quiet as there wont be anyone in. Hoping this will make me feel better on Monday. Week 30 certainly has been hard going, I thought I'd be struggling at the end... say 36 weeks or so? Please tell me this is a blip! xxx *_

Oh noooo! :hugs: 
Is there no way to decrease your hours or anything? 6am is bad especially if your working a full day. Can you start on half days or half the week? Your body needs rest hun, to grow that baby up... Maybe time to start thinking about maternity leave? 
I can't comment on struggling with work i'm so lucky that i'm just a house wife and my fella is always around to help me with everything. I've found that since I've been having a nap every single afternoon and in between if it's needed I've felt a million times better. Maybe have a snooze in your car on your dinner break? 
Don't work you self too hard a job isn't worth making yourself so tired and drained. I was running myself to the brink before I got pregnant trying to everything at home with my little boy and going to school full time. When I found out about this pregnancy I knew it was time to stop and take a break.
I can't comment of if it's a blip or not but i'll keep everything crossed that it is :thumbup:


Yeah you can change it if you want but the day may still be changed to the day before or after yet depending on whether or not there are loads of people when I go back on the 7th. Am so chuffed I just want it over with and I feel like it's do-a-ble now. Only 8 weeks to struggle through and then it's over :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I could do that but we really cant afford for me to just yet as we're in the middle of buying a house. It will also effect my 90% pay for the first 6 weeks. I wish I could bring it forward but I also dont want to leave my colleagues in the crap. Im hoping after a nice day off today and tomorrow I'll be feeling better. I'll leave your date for the mo then and see what happens. Thanks for your kind post :hugs:


----------



## MummyBaron

At least you can rest, get them feat up and read a magazine :)
Keep us updated I hope your feeling better soon and if you ever want a rant i'm always here. <3 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Thanks hun xxx Im having a MAMMOTH bnb catch up :haha:


----------



## KatM83

Aw bless ya, i must admit thats why im leaving work as early as i can,ive been finding it hard work with early starts or late finishes..im sure your collegues would understand if you left a little earlier?

ahh that might be why i havent had one then :)

duckytwins, do you see a consultant? i wasnt expecting extra scans except the early one but when we saw consultant after 20weeks he booked us in for a 28 week one then again yest for a 32week one,im glad they keeping an eye on things though..defo ask about it with your history,im not sure wher your from :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm sure it is a temporary blip Sambatiki, I have some days where I just feel huge and all this extra weight and all my organs being really compressed makes me so uncomfortable and I really feel like crying. But then I have other days when I feel really well and almost forget I'm pregnant.

I think working full time too doesn't help - in a way it's a good distraction and a good way to pass time, but I get home from a long day and I'm just exhausted and ready for bed! I sometimes wonder how it'll be at 38 + weeks! But I do think it'sa case of getting through the harder times and making the most of the easier times.

As for the glucouse test in the UK, it's not something which everyone has to have. If I can remember, I think it's if you have a higher BMI or a family history of diabetes (or if your wee shows up any glucose) where they give you the test, otherwise you won't have it :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm no longer an aubergine! :D x


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - How many weeks pregnant will you be when you go? 

Mrs Mel - Thanks. Im hoping 31 weeks will be better. Another reason I dont want to leave too early is that I dont want to get bored! I think it will be different when we're moving house but atm we're at my step dads so havent got many of our own things here iygwim.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Kat - How many weeks pregnant will you be when you go?
> 
> Mrs Mel - Thanks. Im hoping 31 weeks will be better. Another reason I dont want to leave too early is that I dont want to get bored! I think it will be different when we're moving house but atm we're at my step dads so havent got many of our own things here iygwim.

Yep, completely understand - I'm working up until almost 38 weeks, as I know I'll just get so impatient and bored waiting around at home xx


----------



## duckytwins

KatM83 said:


> duckytwins, do you see a consultant? i wasnt expecting extra scans except the early one but when we saw consultant after 20weeks he booked us in for a 28 week one then again yest for a 32week one,im glad they keeping an eye on things though..defo ask about it with your history,im not sure wher your from :) xx

I'm in the US, no I haven't seen a consultant, just my OB. He mentioned a scan at the appointment before last, then it never happened. Not sure why.


----------



## chattyB

Hey ladies! That's me home from my holidays :). Had an amazing week away in the sun with hubby - just what we needed :). Apart from the dreaded "cankles" and feeling rather tired in the heat and discovering a 3lb weight gain when I got home (oops!), we had a great time. Just having a big BnB catch up now :).


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome home, chatty!

And happy new fruits/veg to those of us who are moving on!


----------



## KatM83

yey for being a squash today :) 

Well my last day to work is next Tues then im taking holidays so ill be 32 weeks when i start maternity, i defo wont be bored am always running about in a rush anyway so am looking forward to slowing down a bit and getting the house right and going to try get in the gym a bit cause havent had time,also got some training to do with the dogs,then there Toms birthday and xmas them bam its January!!!xx


----------



## mellywelly

I've not checked in a while and have had loads to catch up on! 

Kat, your pregnancys sound like mine, no symptoms with my ds, and sickness and tiredness this time, and boobs have grown huge this time but no change with ds. Here's hoping we get a girl too!

We've still not decided on names. It's probably Ellis for a boy but unsure of middle name but no choice for a girl yet. Suppose we better start 'negotiating' soon!


----------



## Doublemints

January 8th :blue:


----------



## felicity0444

I can't believe how close we all are to meeting our little ones! I suppose it's time for me to order the crib and such. lol. I have been slacking because we really don't need very much (our son is only 21 months and we still have everything from him). If i don't get on it i'm going to start panicking. Crib set, baby monitor, and small misc items are all we need. Starting to get REALLY excited !!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

5 weeks today until I start maternity leave yaaaay


----------



## MummyBaron

It's all coming together really quick ain't it ladies, we'll have to start guessing baby weights and dates soon! xx


----------



## mommymakayla

hey 

I cant wait to be not so darn tired and to have my body back!!! So with baby like less then 10 weeks away , so excited and anxious to hold my lil man!! :) 
And xmas is like what 8 and half weeks away or something!!!!!! I really hope this baby comes after xmas time!!!! Went out to the store and bought some Disney wrapping paper today!! I can start wrapping my DD presents soon :D Wanna get that done soon before i dont feel like doing anything at all !!!! Got my 30 week check up with my new doctor on monday, hope all goes well :)


----------



## MummyBaron

Good luck with your check up mommymakayla
xx


----------



## MrsCrad

We have finally decided on a pram!! Its only took months of going backwards and forwards to mothercare and other shops and hours of research on the internet. Were getting the Graco Evo, in lime. Do you think the colour is okay as we dont know what sex the baby is?

We havent ordered it though as my husband said to the girl in mothercare that he has found it cheaper on the internet and she has said if you come in with proof they will price match it so hes on the net at the minute seeing how far he can get the price down then were off next weekend to buy it! Really excited.

Just need to get a cot, wardrobe and stuff now. Hope it doesnt take as long to choose as we only have 10 weeks left!

Hope everyone is feeling good, and having plenty of rest over the weekend!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

Hope youre all having a nice weekend. DH and I have been into town and bought some bits and pieces for the new house and a couple of christmas pressies. Tonight we're either off out for a meal with friends or staying in with a chinese and fix factor. Working tomorrow to make up for not going in on Friday but its OK because I can take me Ipod and there wont be anyone in to bother me! Monday I have my 31 week GP appointment, whooping cough and flu jub. Tuesday I have a dentist appointment for a filling! Havent I got a lovely week ahead :haha: 

Mrs Crad - We have bought the Oyster and got the carrycot in lime green so I think its PERFECT! I dont think 10 weeks is that bad to get everything... we havent even got our house yet! :haha: You'll be suprised as to how quickly it all comes together.

Mommy K - Its going to be Jan before we know it isnt it! Esp with so many exciting things going on beforehand. I think we are all lucky in that we will be busy when normally people are getting bored waiting iygwim. There willl be plenty to do in those last few weeks..... not to mention SALES to get some decent bargains! 

Poppy - :yipee: :yipee: I bet you cant wait!! 

Felicity - Thats not so bad if you have most things. Just a big mammoth laundry session! 

Melly welly - :hi: I like the name, not heard of it before. 

Chatty - welcome back! Glad you had a lovely time xxx

Mrs B - I cant wait to know who's going to be first!


----------



## duckytwins

Ahh! There's a head in my ribs! :rofl: It feels so weird!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky twins - How do you know its a head! I have no idea which bits are which! 

Does anyone get a stitch like pain going down the bottom of their bump? Mine is when I have been walking for a while.


----------



## KatM83

yea i get really bad stitches when i walk the dogs,have to walk really slow!!

mellywelly,its so strange that they can be different isnt it, imsure this one wiggles more aswell!! sometimes it really hurts!


----------



## Sambatiki

Kat - I was feeling soooo unfit!


----------



## MummyBaron

Ahh Sambatiki I know I think it will be duckytwins first! 
xx


----------



## chattyB

I get the stitch feeling too - pretty sure it's round ligament pain where everything is stretching.

I thought I was going to end up going to hospital last night - I started having contractions every eight minutes that lasted for just over two hours. They were the usual BHs but with period type pains and low back ache at their peak. I decided to go and lie down to see if they stopped and luckily, they did. I'm a little worried as I went into preterm labour at 30 weeks with my daughter, 10 years ago. I had steroids to mature her lungs and drugs managed to stop contractions. It turned out that my uterus was irritable due to very low fluid around her. I'm crossing everything that history isn't about to repet itself and being very careful with myself not to overdo things and put my feet up as often as I can. I've had a few little niggles today so keeping an eye on it. If it continues or gets worse, I'll go straight in for monitoring.

"Stay put baby" vibes would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - Ooooh how scary :hugs: Hope it wasnt anything untoward, defo go and get checked out if it happens again :hugs: Sticky :dust: 

Mrs B - Is that your official vote?


----------



## MummyBaron

Hmmm I dunno yet.. Haven't spoke much to the other ladies but her term date is 14th december I don't know how much longer they will make her wait with it being two babies so i'm not sure yet :p

chattyB - I have everything crossed that baby stays put!! 

xx


----------



## duckytwins

Sambatiki said:


> Ducky twins - How do you know its a head! I have no idea which bits are which!

The last scan I had, I was told baby was transverse, with the head on my right side. I can only imagine s/he hasn't moved and what I can feel is a large lump in my ribs on my right side. I'm only guessing that it's a head, but it could be a bottom too, I suppose! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - You already have twins and a singleton on the way?


----------



## duckytwins

Oh chatty, that is scary! I'm glad you are okay now! I hope you can keep baby in for a while longer! All my crossables are crossed! 

MummyB, I'm only having one this time! I've got twins at home already! I do know, though, if I have this cholestatis thing, they will likely take baby early, but I don't know how early.


----------



## duckytwins

Sambatiki said:


> Ducky - You already have twins and a singleton on the way?

Yep! if it was twins again, I'd be in the loony bin! :tease: :loopy: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I was getting confused then! :haha: 

Ducky - It wont come to that xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh god my baby brain is getting worse haha! 
If it gets any worse I will end up in the loony bin haha
So at the moment is it just a case of waiting to see if you have this condition for an early date? And is that where your liver doesn't work properly and you itch bad? I was tested for that at the end of my first pregnancy as I had the bad itching. My liver function tests weren't perfect but it ended up not getting any worse. I was put on piriton to help with the itching and ended up at 41+6 so i'll keep my fingers crossed your the same hunn xx


----------



## mommymakayla

Morning everyone :) 
Off to my appt this morning :) Hope everyone had good weekends 
Halloween is in a couple more days, really hope the weather doesnt destroy it for the kids :( 
Would you take ur kids out for halloween if it was raining ?
My DD is really excited to go trick or treating


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy K - Which appointment is this? Normal check up or a special one? Sorry if you already said there is so many of us! Im not sure what I would do about halloween, but you guys really go town over there. I would probably go but not for too long, hope the weather gets better for Wednesday. 

AFM - I just posted this in 3rd Trimester not sure if its anything I need to be worried about :shrug: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1338635-mucus-plug-cm.html#post22566781


----------



## mommymakayla

Its just a different doctor then who i have been seeing. They will be taking care of the rest of my pregnancy!! 
So just got back home from my appt.
everything looks good, on my next visit they should have my c-section date, which the said will be around last week of december and 1st week of jan. 
Exciting!!! and if i happen to go into labour naturally before the section date, i can decided if i want to still have the section or to labour :) 
only few more months yay

Crossing my fingers that halloween is ok weather, as long as its not pouring rain out we will still go!!! halloween only comes once a year would hate to have to tell my DD she cant go :(


----------



## duckytwins

Hunkering down here in CT. Not sure when to expect to lose internet and power.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy K - Would you rather have a natural or C section? 

Ducky - Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping youre OK xxx 

31 week docs appointment went OK, it was some plug that I lost but not too worried unless Im getting contractions with it. Also had protein and sugar in my urine so got to drop another sample off tomorrow and give them a call. Fingers crossed all is OK and I dont have to go for the GT test. Im measuring 31 weeks which is good and baby is currently head up. 

Hope everyone is OK xxx


----------



## mommymakayla

> Mommy K - Would you rather have a natural or C section?

ive got alot of mixed feelings about what i want but i think im going go ahead with the c-section unless i naturally go into labour before and if i do, i might try that


----------



## duffers

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you please? Not sure I qualify as due on the 12th Jan?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Duffers Welcome :hi: xxx Do you know the flavour?


----------



## duffers

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Duffers Welcome :hi: xxx Do you know the flavour?

Pink! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Welcome duffers! Congrats on your pink bundle!


----------



## KatM83

another girly :)

anyone else not sleeping at all? might have wrote before, i am literally just getting around 2hrs solid sleep a night :( been like this for months, and what do you guys do when you cant sleep? i just lie in bed but last night i really was thinking about getting up and going downstairs xx


----------



## duckytwins

Nope, I can't sleep either. I got on average 3 1/2 - 4 hours of sleep a night for 5 nights straight. Then I realized I think it's because I was too hot. I stopped using our comforter and just started using a knit blanket and I've been able to sleep a little bit better. I hope you get some sleep soon!


----------



## mommymakayla

hey ladies
Was wondering if any of you havent gained any weight at this point ?
I've lost like 10 pounds, gained a few and then lost the few pounds again. They told me that if i continue to lose, they may send me to see a dietician


----------



## duckytwins

Sorry mommyk, I'm a big fat fatty this pregnancy and have probably gained enough for both me and you! What do they think the problem is? Not enough food? The wrong kinds of food? or something else?


----------



## mommymakayla

duckytwins said:


> Sorry mommyk, I'm a big fat fatty this pregnancy and have probably gained enough for both me and you! What do they think the problem is? Not enough food? The wrong kinds of food? or something else?


im not sure, i personally dont think i need to be gaining anything cuz of my pre pregnancy weight! But for the entire pregnancy ive had a hard time eating to begin with. Got alot of morning sickness! and dont want to eat alot of the time!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls :hi:
No sleep for me either :( idk why. I stay up until midnight and wake a few hours later wide awake. And super HOT!! I mean like soaked in sweat! (gross I know) 
Part of me can't wait for winter so all this extra body warmth will benefit me :)


----------



## Jess19

And I'm ashamed to say that I have gained 35 pounds so far
I started out at 120 lbs and I weighed myself today and it was 155 lbs 
Is that too much too fast?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Got my second urine sample back and Ive got glucose in it again :dohh: So having the GT test on Monday. Hoping it comes back OK.... still losing plug too but its not bloody so not worrying too much. But I have decided that Im going to bring my Maternity leave and Holiday forward by a week or two. Back and hips are getting achy again and I am starting to feel more tired. I dont think I can last it out until 36 weeks, esp as we will also be moving house the week before I leave work. 

I think I asked before but when is everyone else planning to go and have you changed your mind since you have progressed along? 

Duffers - Ive added you on the front, congrats on your :pink: bump! 

Kat - I found week 30 bloody hard going! I was going to sleep late and not able to get comfy and also the several get ups for a wee! This week I think baby might have shifted.... its off my bladder but now my back and hip pain is back! :haha: I dont think you can win! I hope you manage to get comfy soon xxx :hugs: 

Ducky - Hope you can get comfy soon too xxx How are you over there? 

Mommy K - I havent actually really weighed myself and my notes are in the car. Will let you know how much I have put on. Can you have something little and often rather than big meals? Is your bump measuring OK? 

Jess - :hi: Hope you manage to get some sleep too! xxxx 

Happy 31 weeks to all the new years day peeps!! Can you believe we down to single figure week numbers now!! :argh:

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx


----------



## mommymakayla

sambatiki-i usually only eat small meals, nothing ever big! 
The docs havent said anything about measuring small, so i assume im measuring fine! they said baby looks good, which is why im not too worried about not gaining weight by this point


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy K - Im sure they're just looking after you and being cautious x x


----------



## mellywelly

I'm leaving work at 36 weeks. I could should really take an extra weeks leave but we are a small team and I think they would panic if I left earlier. So my boss has said I can carry the extra leave to next year even though I'm not supposed to. 

I have a growth scan tomorrow!! I'm really excited for some reason, more than the other scans! My c section scar has been a bit painful the past couple of weeks, presumably because it's being stretched, but I think I should mention it to them.


----------



## Sambatiki

Melly - We are a small team too but Im going to do some overtime on Sundays to finish off training the temp we have got in. I was really hoping to stay until 36 weeks but dont think I could cope. Have fun at your scan tomorrow!! :yipee: Will they be able to have an idea of the weight?


----------



## mellywelly

I hope so, just hope it's not a big one! Dh is coming too, he wasn't going to bother, but I think he wanted to try to peak at the boy/girl bits! The sonographer will be instructed to keep away though!


----------



## mellywelly

My work arn't recruiting for someone to cover my maternity leave, it just takes too long to train anyone, so the rest f the staff are covering bits of the stuff I do.


----------



## Sambatiki

Melly - Thats pants with work. We recruited someone in August to fill in for me but we're really struggling to get everything done. My boss has told me to stop panicing as he said that if something happened and I was signed off they would cope.... so Im trying not to worry too much. :haha: I know my DH would also be trying to peak too if we had another scan! But it would be a shame to find out after waiting all this time x Hope you get to have a picture xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:hi: I'm due on the 9th of January :) with a little girl may i be added to the list?


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm planning on working up until 37 weeks, but with the view that I might well have to finish early :) As it is at the moment, I feel ok to continue, but I can imagine as soon as I begin to expand even further, it's going to get pretty uncomfortable!

I hope everyone is well - it's getting closer and closer, it's November tomorrow! Yippee! x


----------



## Poppy84

MissMummy2Be said:


> :hi: I'm due on the 9th of January :) with a little girl may i be added to the list?

Congratulations!!!
U have the same due date as me


----------



## mellywelly

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/DSC_0736.jpg
Had my growth scan baby weights 3.7 lb and perfect.


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya :hi: I will be 38 weeks on the 14th Jan and they wont let me go past then so can i be added to your list? :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lisa84 said:


> Hiya :hi: I will be 38 weeks on the 14th Jan and they wont let me go past then so can i be added to your list? :) xxx

Team yellow with twins is so exciting! You'll have double the surprise!


----------



## Lisa84

I am very excited!! I can't wait to find out what flavour they are :) xxx


----------



## mommymakayla

Happy Halloween everyone :) 
My DD is super excited to go out tonite!!! :) 
Should be a fun evening :)


----------



## MummyBaron

Just a quick snap for you ladies of my family all halloween'd up for trick or treating :) 
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/319040_4856624619791_2041761806_n.jpg
This my wonderful partner also getting in the spirit 
https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381902_4856624699793_1533252124_n.jpg
Another shot of my zombie baby
https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541322_4856629099903_211295261_n.jpg
Now were back from trick or treating i'm hoping we have a few trick or treaters as I have too many goodies and need them taking off my hands before I eat them all! 
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374071_4856627259857_1656872067_n.jpg


Earlier today I even managed to find the energy to bake and decorate 24 halloween cupcakes with my little man!
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599183_4856638020126_928237040_n.jpg

Happy halloween everyone!


----------



## JCh

Mine is pretty 1/2 assed... spent too much time in the hospital yesterday so this is all I could come up with..... But it didn't cost anything :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Halloween.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MummyBaron

Thats adorable!

Hope your okay after being in hospital xx


----------



## JCh

Yesterday morning I hadn't felt much movement and had menstral/ back cramps.... in 3 hrs felt only a couple little flutters when he's usually awake... Talked to the nurses line who said get to ER ASAP.... Left work, straight to Hospital mat ward where they monitored, swabbed, tested as much as they could. Luckily baby started moving once I'd been there for over an hour and a half and tests came back ok.... They think either dehydration/ slight UTI or something caused it but cervix was closed and looked good. VERY scary stuff but better to be safe and checked... Took over 4 hrs in the hospital to figure all that out though....
Thanks :)


----------



## MummyBaron

Well thank god bubs is okay!
Must of been very scary, these babies know how to keep us on our toes ey! 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lisa :hi: Will pop you on the front page!

Jch - Gosh what a nightmare but glad youve been looked after and all is well xxx 

Mrs B - LOVE the costumes, pumpkin and cakes! :thumbup: 

Mummy K - Hope youre having a lovely halloween xxx 

AFM - Had my whooping cough and flu jab today. Arms are feeling fine and not aching like some people have said. May I also take back what I said yesterday about having a good nights sleep! :haha: Last night I was up with cramps in my foot twice and then the habitual wee get up! So I think those two nights were a fluke! :dohh: 

Hope everyone is feeling well xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I had my whooping cough on mon and I could barely move my arm the next day.

I was supposed to have the flu one today but they wouldn't give it to me as I have a throat infection! 

Love the Halloween photos!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - I hope its OK tomorrow. Happy 30 weeks and on the home stretch!


----------



## Poppy84

Sambatiki said:


> Poppy - I hope its OK tomorrow. Happy 30 weeks and on the home stretch!

Thanku
Feeling a bit sorry for myself today but at least I havnt had to go to work as its half term


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - Whats up?


----------



## Poppy84

Sambatiki said:


> Poppy - Whats up?

Nothing serious. Just a throat infection


----------



## Sambatiki

Poppy - Hope you get better soon. Its rubbish as you cant take anything for it really x Lots of hot chocolate to help soothe it ;)


----------



## duckytwins

Thought I'd come by to share my little Harry Potter and Superman! I hope all who are celebrating tonight are having fun and staying safe! 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/283D1CB0-971F-44BB-8BDB-83C7F335D6B2-410-000000E76F9D950F.jpg


----------



## mommymakayla

Ducky- ur boys look so adorable all dressed up :) 

So thank god my OH came with to take our DD trick or treating. I wouldnt have lasted that long by myself. Was out walking with them for like and hour and a half, so tired and so sore! Started to cramp up a bit but once i got home it all went away. maybe i shouldnt have been out that long, but didnt want to miss my lil girls nite!!! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Awww lovely piccie xxx

Mommy M -Its easy to forget we're not quite as fit as we were a few months ago. I get a stitch type feeling in the bottom of my bump if Im out walking too long. Hope you feel refreshed this morning xxx


----------



## duckytwins

MommyM, I know exactly what you mean! I can't walk too much either or I pay for it later. I hope she had a good time! What did she dress as?


----------



## Mrs S-M

Pleased I'm not the only one struggling with walking, I get sharp pains down below like baby is hitting a nerve. Goes away once I'm sat down. 
Hope you had fun trick or treating with your little ones.


----------



## duckytwins

Poppy, I hope you feel better soon! I have a really bad sore throat. I hope I'm not getting sick, my shower is on Sunday!


----------



## mommymakayla

Ducky - She dressed up as Tangled princess! 
I tried to upload but they aways seem to be to big of a file

SHe had a blast last nite, took her a whole 1 min to fall alseep after we were done :D


----------



## duckytwins

Awww, I bet she was gorgeous!


----------



## JCh

Mrs S-M said:


> Pleased I'm not the only one struggling with walking, I get sharp pains down below like baby is hitting a nerve. Goes away once I'm sat down.
> Hope you had fun trick or treating with your little ones.

This is the feeling I've been getting lately, and when I sit I'm totally ok, no issues, but walking or standing is becoming awkward and heavy crampy along pubic bone.... I'm sure it's just going to become worse since baby is gonna get much bigger in the next while....


----------



## MummyBaron

I've also had this pain when walking separate to the spd.
Don't remember with my first but maybe it's common considering were all struggling? 
xx


----------



## mommymakayla

I feel like im going to burst !!!!!
Long story short, i only met my biological father only 4 years ago and there has been like no contact at all.
anyways hes been very sick the last year with cancer and my grandmother on his side just recently died from cancer but i never knew her either!
Anyways i just got a phone call my a family member telling me that hes taking a turn for the worst! The cancer has gone to his brain!!! So its looking like its his time to go very soon!!!
I dont know how to feel about him dieing as i dont know him! I left my sister a message telling her how sorry i am about it!
But it just seems like its not good enough! SHe expects me and my DD to fly out to see him before he goes! He has never met my DD Like i have that money come on!!! And the fact is i just dont want to ! 
She gives me grief about not coming out!!! This is exactley why we dont talk to each other!! Ugh And she has the nerve to tell me "Fine dont come, nobody wants you there anyways" IM GONNA FLIPPING BURST :cry:


----------



## JCh

mommymakayla said:


> I feel like im going to burst !!!!!
> Long story short, i only met my biological father only 4 years ago and there has been like no contact at all.
> anyways hes been very sick the last year with cancer and my grandmother on his side just recently died from cancer but i never knew her either!
> Anyways i just got a phone call my a family member telling me that hes taking a turn for the worst! The cancer has gone to his brain!!! So its looking like its his time to go very soon!!!
> I dont know how to feel about him dieing as i dont know him! I left my sister a message telling her how sorry i am about it!
> But it just seems like its not good enough! SHe expects me and my DD to fly out to see him before he goes! He has never met my DD Like i have that money come on!!! And the fact is i just dont want to !
> She gives me grief about not coming out!!! This is exactley why we dont talk to each other!! Ugh And she has the nerve to tell me "Fine dont come, nobody wants you there anyways" IM GONNA FLIPPING BURST :cry:

SOOOO sorry to hear. He may not have been a part of your life but obviously plays some importance. They shouldn't expect someone in the 3rd Trimester to fly out when he may pass before that time. I would see if he can take a phone call for you to say anything you need to or maybe someone can do Skype? If you're able to, only you know if that is something you want to/ can do.
:hugs: Be confident in your choice & don't let others tell you what you should or shouldn't do.
Not sure there is anything I can say to make it feel better since it's such a horrible situation to be forced into the middle of but we're here for you. You and your DD/ baby on board are the most important - don't let someone tell you otherwise.


----------



## mommymakayla

JCh said:


> mommymakayla said:
> 
> 
> I feel like im going to burst !!!!!
> Long story short, i only met my biological father only 4 years ago and there has been like no contact at all.
> anyways hes been very sick the last year with cancer and my grandmother on his side just recently died from cancer but i never knew her either!
> Anyways i just got a phone call my a family member telling me that hes taking a turn for the worst! The cancer has gone to his brain!!! So its looking like its his time to go very soon!!!
> I dont know how to feel about him dieing as i dont know him! I left my sister a message telling her how sorry i am about it!
> But it just seems like its not good enough! SHe expects me and my DD to fly out to see him before he goes! He has never met my DD Like i have that money come on!!! And the fact is i just dont want to !
> She gives me grief about not coming out!!! This is exactley why we dont talk to each other!! Ugh And she has the nerve to tell me "Fine dont come, nobody wants you there anyways" IM GONNA FLIPPING BURST :cry:
> 
> SOOOO sorry to hear. He may not have been a part of your life but obviously plays some importance. They shouldn't expect someone in the 3rd Trimester to fly out when he may pass before that time. I would see if he can take a phone call for you to say anything you need to or maybe someone can do Skype? If you're able to, only you know if that is something you want to/ can do.
> :hugs: Be confident in your choice & don't let others tell you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Not sure there is anything I can say to make it feel better since it's such a horrible situation to be forced into the middle of but we're here for you. You and your DD/ baby on board are the most important - don't let someone tell you otherwise.Click to expand...


The fact is im sorry that he is gonna pass but dont feel enough to want contact with him, which is why there hasnt been any contact in the last 2 years! Ive got to take care of myself and my family, which will always be way more important to me then them!!! 
Some ppl just dont know how to keep certain things to them self!


----------



## PepsiChic

Just popping by and saying hi to all you lovely ladies!

Ive been having mid contractions which are very irregular, have been putting it down to BH. Today thought had 3 strong contractions in a row and then nothing. they only lasted about 20 second, but where about 15 minutes apart.

Since then Ive been sick, still feeling nauseus and incredibly bad lower back pain. but Ive not had a single contraction since those 3...ugh so frustrating I really dont want baby to turn up early, hell we havent got any baby gear yet and as the car seat has expired have to buy a new one of those and a new bassinett.


----------



## chattyB

mommymakayla said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommymakayla said:
> 
> 
> I feel like im going to burst !!!!!
> Long story short, i only met my biological father only 4 years ago and there has been like no contact at all.
> anyways hes been very sick the last year with cancer and my grandmother on his side just recently died from cancer but i never knew her either!
> Anyways i just got a phone call my a family member telling me that hes taking a turn for the worst! The cancer has gone to his brain!!! So its looking like its his time to go very soon!!!
> I dont know how to feel about him dieing as i dont know him! I left my sister a message telling her how sorry i am about it!
> But it just seems like its not good enough! SHe expects me and my DD to fly out to see him before he goes! He has never met my DD Like i have that money come on!!! And the fact is i just dont want to !
> She gives me grief about not coming out!!! This is exactley why we dont talk to each other!! Ugh And she has the nerve to tell me "Fine dont come, nobody wants you there anyways" IM GONNA FLIPPING BURST :cry:
> 
> SOOOO sorry to hear. He may not have been a part of your life but obviously plays some importance. They shouldn't expect someone in the 3rd Trimester to fly out when he may pass before that time. I would see if he can take a phone call for you to say anything you need to or maybe someone can do Skype? If you're able to, only you know if that is something you want to/ can do.
> :hugs: Be confident in your choice & don't let others tell you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Not sure there is anything I can say to make it feel better since it's such a horrible situation to be forced into the middle of but we're here for you. You and your DD/ baby on board are the most important - don't let someone tell you otherwise.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is im sorry that he is gonna pass but dont feel enough to want contact with him, which is why there hasnt been any contact in the last 2 years! Ive got to take care of myself and my family, which will always be way more important to me then them!!!
> Some ppl just dont know how to keep certain things to them self!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:. You need to do whatever is right for you and your family - don't let them make you feel pressurised into doing something that you're not happy to do. 

Pepsichick - I hope baby decides to stay put for a while longer yet! I've also been having BHs/contractions with low "period pain" type aches at their peak, coming every 10 minutes and lasting a minute. They tend to happen when i've been overdoing things and a large bottle of juice along with a lie down for an hour has been enough to calm everything down again. I'm a little worried as I went into labour at 30 weeks in my previous pregnancy (labour was stopped and DD arrived 5 weeks later).

Hubby and I went for our 3D scan yesterday - it was AMAZING! this is baby 4 for me so i've done this before .... but it still left me stunned that this big round tummy thats fond of "cutting some moves" actually contains a mini human with cute chubby cheeks, my nose and his daddys chin. I'm getting SO excited now and can't wait to meet our little man - it's getting so close! I was slightly dismayed that despite being head down so far, the monkey was breach yesterday :dohh: He's still got plenty of time to move around back to vertex though.


----------



## MrsT84

Hi all, 
I'm new here but am due on 5th January. I'm a ftm and quite nervous but can't wait to meet our little boy :0) 
Hope you are all well, 
Lou xXx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Everyone!

Hope youre all well! 

MrsT84 - Hi there and welcome to our little group :hi: Will pop you on the front page xxxx 

Mommy M - Im so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: Its a really hard decision to make :hugs: At the end of the day it is your choice no one elses and if you dont want to go.... DONT! :hugs: 

Pepsi - Hope everything has been OK :hugs: 

Mrs S-M - The pains I get are slightly different to what your experiencing but sounds like you need to rest when you can xxx 

How is everyone getting on with their xmas shopping? I went to a designer outlet village yesterday and managed to get some bargains. Still got a few more people to but for but feeling slightly less panicy. We have also had some development on out house.... good news is that the solicitors now have the contracts.... bad news is that there is a clause in the contract that could mean our mortgage offer is withdrawn :hissy: This isnt what you need at nearly 32 weeks!! The longer this goes on the longer it is until we can move... whether thats into the new house or we have to go and rent! 

Got the GTT on Monday and REALLY REALLY hoping that I dont have it as we really havent got the time for this baby to be induced at 38 weeks! Obviously all I want is for baby to arrive safely and I will do what I can to make sure that happens but....... an overdue baby would be a little better :haha: I think Im the only girl in 3rd trimester that wants to go over :haha: 

Anyway.... hope you all have a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - Sorry I missed you hun!!! YAYYYY for your 3D scan :yipee: It is amazing isnt it! Do we get to see some pics?


----------



## diggory77

Hi everyone! Hope you dont mind me joining in! 
I'm 31 weeks and due Jan. 5th! Team yellow and very excited!
Pretty much straight forward pregnancy so far and I feel fine! Baby was breech at 31 week appt though but I can feel him/her turning a lot still! Hope you're all feeling well! X


----------



## Sambatiki

Diggory - Hi and welcome! :flower: Glad all has been going well for you xxx Will pop you on the front page! There are loads of you due on the 5th! xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Sambatiki* - Could you please add me to the list as well? you must of missed my first post lol i'm due on January the 9th with a little girl :)


----------



## duckytwins

Mommym, I'm sorry to hear you we're put in such a tough situation. You definitely need to make the decision that is right for you... And I'm sure you will. Don't put any extra unneeded stress on yourself. :hugs: 

Pepsi, I'm sure baby will stay put a little longer. Be sure to put your feet up and get plenty of rest! 


Welcome to all the new ladies! We're almost done! Can you believe it??


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - No I cant believe it! :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :haha: Too little time to do things :haha:

MissMummy - ooops sorry will pop you on! Sometimes the thread moves so quick you miss posts.


----------



## MrsT84

There are a lot of us due on the 5th :0) my little man is apparently measuring big...I need to work up until the Christmas holidays on the 21st December so hope that he slows down slightly. Haven't even started my Christmas shopping yet. It will be an online job I think! Can't believe that we are nearly done...here's hoping for healthy little beans to be delivered.
Lou xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs T - I hope he slows down too! Sounds like youre like me and do not want baby to come earlier than its due date! I have started to get bits and pieces and Im going to have a look online tonight for some more later when I get home from work.


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone!

Ive done all my xmas shopping for family, its all wrapped up and in bags! My family have their presents up North waiting for xmas day! And hopefully if hubby can get a fri off we are off to his parents on the 15th to drop off all his side of the familys off!

We have our presents from my family so the babys room is full of xmas presents as well as all the stuff for baby, my hubby is whinging about having to move the presents about as we need to put up the cot and get the furniture put up so he came up with the idea to open them all so we could put them away but I said NO WAY!!!

Only have to get hubbys presents in and then Im done. May get his on line as I finish work on the 7th Dec and Im thinking the shops will be getting busy then.

I ordered my pram yesterday and so looking forward to it coming on the 22 Nov!!!

Hope your all having a nice, realaxing sunday X


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Crad - Youre very organised! We're going up north next week so have Cousins and Grandparents presents nearly ready. Which pram are you getting?


----------



## chattyB

*groan*. Xmas shopping?? Already?? But it's only August!!! Where is the time going??

Looks like I'm going to have to get online and start ordering pretty damn soon!


----------



## Sambatiki

^^^ :haha: Im with you I wish it was August!


----------



## MummyBaron

SO just finished and calmed down from crying my eyes out for like 3 hours. 
Hate pregnancy hormones but I dunno if I would of been the same pre pregnancy to be honest. 

It's bonfire night tomorrow and me and other half bough £55 worth of fireworks, at first it was just going to be me, little man and my fella. He decided he wanted to take them to his parents house so his parents and brothers could enjoy the night with our little boy. They were happy for this and gave us £20 towards the fireworks. 
I struggle enough going places and doing things and everything has to be planned out or I get panic attacks and it's just awful. I still get anxious going to his mum and dads as it is, never mind if there are people I don't know. 

So what do his parents go and do? Invite two people and there two kids I have never met properly to their house to enjoy our fireworks. I am so upset I really don't feel like I can go now. Because the people invited are my fella's Auntie and her family he doesn't understand why it's a big deal. Last time they went to his mum and dads we popped round for a brew and as they were leaving she said hello to Patrick ignored me and got in her car after giving me the dirtiest look. Not to mention the fact that they had clearly been taking drugs and had their children with them. So basically tomorrow night is going to turn into a party for them, people I don't know drinking and taking drugs and I feel so let down by his family. I know it's in their house and they can invite who they want etc. but this was supposed to be a night about my little boy and now I'm not even gonna be there and he's gonna be surrounded by strangers... I thought considering they know how I feel about these kinds of situations and struggle so much they would of asked us first is this was okay? Am I really out of order for thinking this? I think I deserve the right to be involved in making decisions about the people and situations he's put in and that is not the right situation for him. 

My other half says i'm really over reacting but this was proper sprung on me, as she was leaving she just went "oh and by the way alicia is coming tomorrow with her family, bye" WTF?! I bet they wouldn't of said anything if they hadn't of dropped off our mail... 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I do think its wrong if they knew how you feel about all this :hugs: DH should stick up for you really.... you shouldnt miss out on the fireworks. Are the fireworks already at their house? You could always give them their £20 back and say you have changed your mind.


----------



## babybluestace

Im due Jan 10th with my first. Im nervous now lol


----------



## MummyBaron

Yes there already at their house and if I did that they i'll look like an idiot changing their plans, he doesn't understand how hard it is for me being around people I don't know. I really don't cope with people drinking around me very well either :(

It will all pass over soon, he's going with William but I really don't want to go i'll only end up having an attack in front of everyone and then feeling mega poo and embarassed :(

He should stick up for me instead of agreeing with his parents that i'm over reacting and being stupid but he doesn't understand it :( i'm sure he thinks I feel this way on purpose! 


Sorry ladies, just needed a rant. Hope everyone is okay and welcome babybluestace xx


----------



## Sambatiki

BabyBlue - Hi and Welcome!!! :flower: 

Mrs B - Yes DH really should stick up for you xxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

Does anyone else have these fleeting moments of "omg what on earth am i doing having a baby?!"

Its not often but when im having a quiet moment and baby connor starts kicking and squirming like mad, Im like wow hes real and omg im going to have another baby? what on earth am i doing?!!!

I know deep down everything is going to be fine...but still eek!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - :haha: YES!!! We've been waiting for this baby now for so long but even so I still cant quite believe it really is actually happening!


----------



## mommymakayla

Finished off all my xmas shopping on the weekend! Thank god! 
Even started to wrap some of the presents last nite!!! Cant wait to have it all finished before i get way to tired!! 
Put our xmas tree up today. My DD begged me


----------



## duffers

I'm feeling so unorganised now. Might have to hit Amazon tonight!
We had a crazy busy weekend and now I've got pubic symphysis pain and am hobbling around. I keep forgetting I'm not as fit as I was in April!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - You have your tree up already! :shock: OMG!!! 

Duffers - Im sorry about the SPD :hugs: It is easy forget that you cant do some of the things you could before. Hope it eases up a little :hugs:


----------



## mommymakayla

yup we have it up! I always put it up in November!!! I love having it up and my DD kept asking so i said yes. But it comes down on christmas day! After all presents are opened up :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - OMG!! That is just far too scary this year! :haha: Happy 31 weeks too hun x


----------



## duffers

I think it's lovely to get the tree up so early. We went to Harrods yesterday and Christmas there was in full swing. It was heaving though so didn't stay long.

Re the SPD I don't think the 12 hour shift I had to work on Friday helped, although I felt really good and strong at the time. I can't wait to go on maternity leave, last day of work is 28th December for me - how long does everyone have to go now?


----------



## MetalMaiden

Finished my xmas shopping today!! :happydance:

also been bumped up fm Jan.03rd to Jan.02nd! i am very scared to have a legit new years baby tho i dont want her to party even harder for NY and bday!! looks like anytime between dec.29 - jan 02 :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Metal - YAYYY well done!!! 

Duffers - I have a month left depending on my GTT tomorrow if I have got GD then I'll be going sooner.


----------



## MetalMaiden

Sambatiki said:


> Metal - YAYYY well done!!!
> 
> Duffers - I have a month left depending on my GTT tomorrow if I have got GD then I'll be going sooner.

love ur maternity leave counter... i think im going to copy u if thats ok :)!! tired of looking ay the squash ha


----------



## Sambatiki

Metal - eurrghhhh how long do we have to be Squashes for? Its a real cop out! Get yourself a fancy maternity leave one!


----------



## chattyB

After all this time, I STILL can't work out how to add pictures to posts ... i've managed to add a picture of Fidget from yesterdays 3d scan as my avatar.

<<<<<<<< Here's Fidget!


----------



## MetalMaiden

Sambatiki said:


> Metal - eurrghhhh how long do we have to be Squashes for? Its a real cop out! Get yourself a fancy maternity leave one!

i dont know how much longer!! from what i can see all 32 week is squash too but i cudn't creep out a 33 weeker to see haha!


----------



## JCh

Some days I don't think I'll make it until the planned time to stop work (Dec 7 or 14th....)
I think I've got SPD and it's REALLY painful and difficult to sit so much of every day... :(
I'll see how the doc appointment goes on Thursday and what they recommend....

Getting kicked in the ribs plenty - makes me jump!
I wish I could be off work now :(


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies!! I am sooo excited today! We get our 4D ultrasound and we have our first class tonight (breastfeeding)!!! I can't wait. 5 more hours!!! I feel like a kid at Christmas!! 

I have done NO Christmas shopping! I think to wait and go for the Black Friday madness!! It's my favorite!! I am just ready for Thanksgiving!! I think I will enjoy the food this year more than any other year!! haha


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - LOVE your 3D pic! Cant wait to see how much alike that pic and real baby pic look. 

Metal - Some stalker you are :haha: Need to have a look for someone due christmas time. 

Jch - I had a week like that at week 30 and was seriously considering bringing mat leave forward... then had a really good week last week and thought it was a blip.... then today Im shattered! I think its taking good weeks and bad weeks from this stage onwards. I really cant wait for maternity leave to start....... 4 weeks tomorrow.... BRING IT ON!!! 

Ready4babe - Ooooh have loads of fun! Cant wait to see a pic later on :yipee: When is black friday? 

AFM - GT test today.... wasnt very pleasant but not awful... the worst thing was not eating anything from dinner tme yesterday until 1pm today... KILLER! So they said that if something shows up they will call me. No call = GOOD NEWS!! So hoping for no phone call tomorrow, but equally I wish they would call me either way just so I know :shrug: 

Hope everyone else is well and has had a good monday xxx


----------



## chattyB

Woooohooooo! That's my pram ordered - should be here by tomorrow :D

Kiddicare have a discount on all orders just now (ends tomorrow) great bargains to be had! My pram and car seat should have cost £950 ..... I got them both for £660.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - What did you get?? Pics please!


----------



## MummyBaron

Good luck on the GTT results Sambatiki.
I miss pram shopping was my favorite part :( What pram did you get chattyb?
JCh I feel your pain, my SPD is getting horendous now can't do anything without pain :( hope you start to feel better soon.
xx


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies,

Still stalking but am going to try and post a bit more.

Anyone else insanely uncomfortable? I keep thinking how can I get any bigger and how can I possibly go another 9.5 weeks (although LO is measuring a week ahead). I have such trouble breathing and my back is killer!

But as someone said, I am TOTALLY looking forward to being pregnant at Thanksgiving ...ha!


----------



## mommymakayla

Hey ladies
Weekend was pretty good!
Started to go through my Daughters toys, need to get rid of some as she doesnt touch nor play with at least half of them! Gonna need more room for her new toys that santa is bringing her :) 
ugh hurry up the next 9 weeks, tired of being tired, and out of breath and everything else then end of the pregnancy tends to bring! 
At least when he arrives i will be tired from actually carrying for my boy! And my daughter seems to be very excited to meet him, hope she still feels that way when he gets here!!! 
I better get on ordering my travel system! Would hate to not have it ordered and he come early or something.


----------



## duckytwins

Yesterday was my shower. It was small, but I had a nice time. We will still need to buy a LOT of stuff. 

I am having trouble breathing lately, and I'm not sure if it's because Boop is up in my lungs, or because of this cold I have...


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all,

I just wondered if I could join? Im due 14 January! Cant believe im 30 weeks already and only has 10 weeks left! 

How is everyone? x


----------



## PepsiChic

I still havent bought anything for baby Connor...figured on friday when we get paid we better pick a car seat out and buy it!


----------



## mommymakayla

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0910_zps83fdd56f.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0911_zpsf660ec39.jpg

Look what i bought!!!! For out tree had to share :happydance:


----------



## MummyBaron

mommymakayla said:


> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0910_zps83fdd56f.jpg
> 
> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0911_zpsf660ec39.jpg
> 
> Look what i bought!!!! For out tree had to share :happydance:

Very very adorable! :flower:

Cannot wait for christmas :cloud9:


----------



## mommymakayla

mummy B - Thanks :) 
I cant wait either. My DD keeps asking when 'santa is coming'


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) finally getting somewhere with bubs room its only taken me 30 weeks lol


----------



## chattyB

Sambatiki said:


> Chatty - What did you get?? Pics please!


I went for the Stokke Xplory Evo in red :happy dance:

Hubby and I have been "in discussion" since 12 weeks about prams ... I liked the Stokke, he liked the Mima Xari. I must admit, i've been a little sneaky. Hubby was being really really stubborn and refused to even consider the stokke, despite the fact that it is my job to push around a pushchair for the next 2 years. I remember the woman at the pram shop telling us that the Mima had a 16 week order/delivery time ... and casually reminded him of this a few days ago (baby will be here in 9 lol). 

He came around to my way of thinking, probably helped by the huge discount :thumb up:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - Very jealous of the pram purchase. I really wanted the Stokke but when we collapsed it down.... there was no way it was going in the back of my Clio. Well done on the price too! :yipee: Did you see the fluffy hand warmer.... :cloud9: 

Missmummy - Have you got pics for us to see? 

Mommy M - WOW! Love those xmas tree decorations... think I might buy one with mummy, daddy and bump on! If I can find one of course. Yayy for a pre xmas sort out. I cant wait to move into the new house (hopefully) so I can start getting ready for xmas and baby.

Fitzy - Hi and good to have you back :hugs: 

Jessica P - Hi and welcome :flower:

Ducky - Hope you had a lovely time. 

Pepsi - :haha: Youre going to have to start buying something soon :haha: 

AFM - Had a really good nights sleep, still had to get up for a wee in the middle of the night but feeling more refreshed than yesterday. Hoping to not get a phone call today about the GTT yesterday and hoping to get call from the solicitors about the house. 

Hope everyone has a happy Tuesday..... ooooh and Happy 32 weeks to my due date buddies! xxxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

The start of my little girls room :) i will get some better pictures for you girls as soon as i get my OH to get the double bed out of there lol. I will also try and find the picture of what it looked like when i started last week :S it was a disaster zone


----------



## Rockell8788

Question for you ladies anyone else having *tmi* lots of watery discharge. 
I just come back from the school run and felt wet down there and my knickers were wet and my jeans damp.


----------



## Sambatiki

Missymummy - awww it must be lovely going in there and seeing baby's things all starting to come together :cloud9:

Rockelle - Ermmm sounds normal to me... have had to wear a liner for some time now :( Pregnancy is so glamourous isnt it! :haha: Happy 32 weeks buddy!


----------



## MummyBaron

I get the same, very awkward lol! 

Happy 32 weeks to all the Jan 1st girls :) 
xx


----------



## Lisa84

I get that hun and it's usually when i need to go for a BM :blush: so embarrasing!! xxx


----------



## mellywelly

Mummybaron, are you getting any kind of therapy/ counselling for your anxieties? I think when your kids are a bit older and want to start going to birthday parties for kids from school that you don't really know and there are lots of parents you don't know, it could become even worse for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Happy 32 to you too! xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

Im getting annoyed!

I sneeze = I pee
I cough = I pee
I fart = I pee
I sit down = I pee
I stand up = I pee
I bend over = I pee

the list is endless!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - :hugs: Is this your 2nd? 

Morning Ladies!

How are you all? 

Had another good sleep last night but think that was because DH is away and I had the whole bed to myself :thumbup: Less than 4 weeks left at work now!! :yipee: Cant bloody wait to go!


----------



## Rockell8788

Glad its not just me then, I was slightly worried as ds waters leaked from 31wks but I didn't notice for 2 weeks thought I was peeing lol.
I'm going up to my office today as I had a call last week to say they have only just realised I'm pregnant WTF! I told them at 16wks and i handed in all my forms at 25wks but guess what they have lost them. Dh called them whilst I was at work last night and has told them a few home truths


----------



## Sambatiki

Rockelle - WTF! Great HR department you have there! What happened about your waters leaking for so long?


----------



## Rockell8788

Put on bed rest and I was given antibiotic injections and steriods. They couldn't find the leak but my fluid index had dropped alot from a scan 2 weeks previously. They believe it was my hind waters and they healed themselves and he ended up being late.


----------



## Sambatiki

Rockelle - I did wonder as it says in your signature he was late. So glad it went OK x Just reading your 'status' thing.... I think youre a bit more than a teeny bit pregnant :haha:


----------



## Rockell8788

:haha: I totally forgot about that


----------



## chattyB

Rockell - I had the same in my last pregnancy. A growth scan at 30 weeks (after I'd gone into preterm labour) showed that I had very little water. I hadn't experienced any leaking at all - the only "symptom" was a reduction in fundal height from 28 weeks. I was given steroids, admitted to hospital for bed rest and control/stop contractions. DD arrived at 35 weeks after a horrendous induction. It turned out that I had a battledore placenta and DD had kidney problems (hence low fluid).

I had an AWESOME sleep last night an feel amazing today!!! It just shows what a change of diet can do eh? I've maintained a lower carb, high protein diet since before pregnancy (I have PCOS and insulin resistance). I was pretty lax during my holiday and for the week after I returned and felt AWFUL. No energy, heartburn, started gaining weight, water retention, waking 4 + times a night if I wasn't awake already with insomnia, sore back/hip joints ect. I went back to my usual diet 2 days ago and now feel back on top! If I hadn't experienced it myself, I would have dismissed the effect that diet can have!


----------



## MummyBaron

Sorry for all the complications in your previous pregnancies ladies, really hope these ones are going smoother for you?

Well today is the day I see the consultant to arrange my birth plan and c-section date. Very nervous and every other appointment I've had has been horrendous except the last one which went perfect. The lady I saw agreed to come back today and attend with me basically just to 'finalise' the provisional plan we made with the consultant so now i'm worried she wont turn up and i'll end up having to tell the consultant who wont agree and we'll have another fight on our hands.. 
Hopefully i'm just worrying over nothing.. And hopefully I shall have my offical date for you Sambatiki to go on the front lol! 
xx


----------



## Rockell8788

chattyB said:


> Rockell - I had the same in my last pregnancy. A growth scan at 30 weeks (after I'd gone into preterm labour) showed that I had very little water. I hadn't experienced any leaking at all - the only "symptom" was a reduction in fundal height from 28 weeks. I was given steroids, admitted to hospital for bed rest and control/stop contractions. DD arrived at 35 weeks after a horrendous induction. It turned out that I had a battledore placenta and DD had kidney problems (hence low fluid).
> 
> I had an AWESOME sleep last night an feel amazing today!!! It just shows what a change of diet can do eh? I've maintained a lower carb, high protein diet since before pregnancy (I have PCOS and insulin resistance). I was pretty lax during my holiday and for the week after I returned and felt AWFUL. No energy, heartburn, started gaining weight, water retention, waking 4 + times a night if I wasn't awake already with insomnia, sore back/hip joints ect. I went back to my usual diet 2 days ago and now feel back on top! If I hadn't experienced it myself, I would have dismissed the effect that diet can have!


How is your lo kidney/s now. Ds has severe kidney problems which made me have too much fluid.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - I should really look into high protein lower carb... I did the Dukan before I got preggers and it did make me feel better. Glad youre feeling so good! Its also amazing what a good nights sleep does. 

Mrs B - Good luck hun! :dust:

AFM - NO DIABETES!!! :yipee: So LO can stay put as long as s/he likes!! I really dont want an induction at all so hoping that the MW will let me go over the 42 weeks if Im doing OK. So so happy! Just got to get the house crap sorted and I'll be one super duper happy bunny! xxx Hope youre all having a super hump day! xxx 

Happy 32 weeks 2nd Jan due date ladies!


----------



## MummyBaron

Just a update have to wait until the 21st of November as my consultant is off for 2 weeks due to the death of a loved one. 

Did however get my iron tablets have to take one, three times a day :/ with added medication to prevent serve constipation. Ewww wish me luck lol!

Chattyb and rockell8788 I hope both your little ones are okay xx


----------



## Ready4Babe

Sambatiki said:


> Chatty - LOVE your 3D pic! Cant wait to see how much alike that pic and real baby pic look.
> 
> Metal - Some stalker you are :haha: Need to have a look for someone due christmas time.
> 
> Jch - I had a week like that at week 30 and was seriously considering bringing mat leave forward... then had a really good week last week and thought it was a blip.... then today Im shattered! I think its taking good weeks and bad weeks from this stage onwards. I really cant wait for maternity leave to start....... 4 weeks tomorrow.... BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> Ready4babe - Ooooh have loads of fun! Cant wait to see a pic later on :yipee: When is black friday?
> 
> AFM - GT test today.... wasnt very pleasant but not awful... the worst thing was not eating anything from dinner tme yesterday until 1pm today... KILLER! So they said that if something shows up they will call me. No call = GOOD NEWS!! So hoping for no phone call tomorrow, but equally I wish they would call me either way just so I know :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and has had a good monday xxx



I hope these pics load...first time I have ever tried here. These are from Monday. It was fun....not sure it was worth $150 since they didn't actually measure him or anything. But still fun.

Oh and Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving....LOTS of amazing sales!!
 



Attached Files:







20121105165649000.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









Hand in Mouth_Cropped.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9









20121105165425687.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sambatiki

Ready - Lovely piccies!! :yipee: :yipee: 

Mrs B - Im sorry your appointment has been delayed :hugs: Are you feeling OK about the delay?


----------



## MummyBaron

Yeah I want it to be with my proper consultant instead of just any old person I don't know , i'm more annoyed because there's been another mix up with my back problems. (it's explained in my journal) 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I'll pop over now xx


----------



## mommymakayla

I tried my hardest to eat properly this pregnancy and i think ive done pretty darn good, till now that is.
All i want to eat is chocolate, chocolate and more junk!!! It tastes so darn good :happydance:
I suppose with 8 weeks left of this pregnancy i should order my travel system, once its ordered i will be all done with shopping for my lil man
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PepsiChic

UGH MEN!

my husband is being a self-center A$$hat.

its all him him him. today for example, having spd its gotten really bad gettign up and down out my chair can sometimes have me in tears. also the cotnractions are painful on top of it...anywy today i needed to pee and the toilet rolls were way up high on a cabinet...i asked himt o just grab them down for me...apparently his lunch is more important, he said he would do it later..um, i need to pee NOW not later.

and then HE had a hissy fit when i did it myself and told him i didnt need his help .(very painful, i had to climb up on a chair i literally had tears in my eyes i caused me so much pain) . so now hes off having a tantrum because apaprently i "couldnt just wait" 

god im SO upset with him right now, this has gone on for days, i ask him to do anything for me and he makes it seem like im asking him to move a mountain. Im still working full time and doing 90% of the house chores while looking after a very activ toddler...

excuse me for needing him to just reach up and grab a toilet roll so i didnt wet myself :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - LOVE your pram!! :thumbup:

Pepsi - Sorry to hear that DH is being a nob! Men really dont understand the duress our bodies are under now. Hope he realises what a prick he's being and makes it up to you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## EverythingXd

Pepsi - that's bad of him, does he not know what baby is doing to your bladder?! On top of everything else you're suffering with :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Rockell8788 said:


> Question for you ladies anyone else having *tmi* lots of watery discharge.
> I just come back from the school run and felt wet down there and my knickers were wet and my jeans damp.

Yes! A disgusting amount. Like wear a panty liner, change my undies amount. Didn't have this with DD. Doc said as long as it doesn't smell abnormal or have blood, it's OK. 

I just feel absolutely disgusting. haven't let DH touch me since it started. :haha:


----------



## mommymakayla

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0936.jpg

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0937.jpg


Thought i would share what i bought to put into my daughters stocking for xmas! 
I havent been able to find her a big sister shirt yet so these necklace and braclets will have to do :happydance:


----------



## MrsCrad

Just thought Id share, this time next month I will be finished work!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Crad - YAYYY thats a great share!! I'll be off too! :yipee: I bet you cant wait can you? 

Mommy K - Love your little stocking fillers :thumbup: Im sure the girls will love them x

Fitzbaby - :haha: I havent let DH touch me since I got preggers!! :haha: 

Pepsi - Are things any better today? 

Has anyone else been like me and not had any :sex: since :bfp:? Or am I just insanely strange! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx 

Happy 32 weeks 3rd January peeps! xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

mommymakayla said:


> Thought i would share what i bought to put into my daughters stocking for xmas!
> I havent been able to find her a big sister shirt yet so these necklace and braclets will have to do :happydance:

They are adorable hun! 
Bet she will look super cute in them 
xx


----------



## mellywelly

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Crad - YAYYY thats a great share!! I'll be off too! :yipee: I bet you cant wait can you?
> 
> Mommy K - Love your little stocking fillers :thumbup: Im sure the girls will love them x
> 
> Fitzbaby - :haha: I havent let DH touch me since I got preggers!! :haha:
> 
> Pepsi - Are things any better today?
> 
> Has anyone else been like me and not had any :sex: since :bfp:? Or am I just insanely strange!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xxx
> 
> Happy 32 weeks 3rd January peeps! xxx

:happydance:Me :happydance: so glad you haven't either, I don't feel like such a freak now :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

:blush: I've turned into a nympho freak - cant get enough (as long as its before 9pm ... Then I'm asleep). Told hubby to make the most of it as I'll be good for nothing come January hahaha.

I LOVE the stocking fillers! Have you checked out eBay for "big sister" t-shirts?

Had an amazing night last night! We went to see Micheal McIntyre last night and haven't laughed that hard for ages. Had quite a few "Tena Lady" moments lol.


----------



## LeeLouClare

I've just had my flu and whooping cough jabs - boy do my arms hurt!


----------



## duckytwins

A few days ago I noticed how when one of my boys gets overwhelmed, over stimulated or anxious, he plays with his hair. (He has always had a hard time with change). He's been doing it more and more lately, and last night, I found a pretty decent sized spot on the back of his head where he's pulled his hair out :cry:

I went online last night and found out there's a condition called trichotillomania, where someone has an uncontrollable urge to pull their hair out. It said online that it can come with an anxiety disorder. Now I'm freaking out over poor DS. He's been acting up quite a bit lately, so DH talked with him the other night. It seems he's really nervous about when the baby comes and how things will change. I asked him if he has any questions about how things will be different, but he can't seem to articulate what he's thinking or feeling. I have no idea what to do for him. I'm trying to spend extra time with the boys (cuddling on the couch, etc) but I don't know what to do to help him with his fears, thoughts, questions and (obvious) anxiety. I'm so upset that he's so upset and I just don't know what to do. I plan to call his pediatrician today to see what he says, then maybe call the psychologist at school, but the fact that he's so upset that he's pulling his hair out breaks my heart. I actually wondered last night if having another baby was a good idea, and I cried. :cry:

I don't want this baby to cause my poor, sweet little man so much stress. I never thought he'd have such a hard time with it and now I am feeling guilty for doing this to him.


----------



## Rockell8788

We haven't dtd since about 25 weeks. I feel so unsexy and when I do feel a bit in the mood bump decides to have a party and puts me right off. 
The stocking fillers are so cute where did you get them? 
Michael McIntyre I love him he's so funny bit jealous lol


----------



## mellywelly

:hugs: ducky:hugs: 

The people I've seen on tv that did it didn't only do it when they were stressed, but it more became a habit if I remember correctly. How was he when you were pg with tess? Is he on the autistic spectrum at all?


----------



## mommymakayla

Rockell8788 said:


> We haven't dtd since about 25 weeks. I feel so unsexy and when I do feel a bit in the mood bump decides to have a party and puts me right off.
> The stocking fillers are so cute where did you get them?
> Michael McIntyre I love him he's so funny bit jealous lol


I got them from toys r us!
:happydance:
I love them


----------



## duckytwins

mellywelly said:


> :hugs: ducky:hugs:
> 
> The people I've seen on tv that did it didn't only do it when they were stressed, but it more became a habit if I remember correctly. How was he when you were pg with tess? Is he on the autistic spectrum at all?

He's never been diagnosed with anything. I ask every time we go to the dr if he needs some kind of treatment, but the dr told me if his school work suffers, he'll look into it. I have conferences coming up, so I'll ask his teacher. When he was born, we were told he was "singing" which meant he had his mouth open to try to cry, but nothing was coming out. He needed to be put on a vent immediately. I don't know if that has anything to do with anything, (like lack of oxygen) but I think about it a lot. 


He wasn't really this anxious when we were pg with Tess, but that pregnancy didn't get very far. He had a little trouble after she was gone, but he made it through.


----------



## mellywelly

Could he be worried that something may happen to this baby too? What about his brother, could maybe he reassure him too? Or is he too young?


----------



## duckytwins

Jonathan (brother) is excited about baby coming. DH talked to him too and he seems to be okay with everything. Alex hasn't mentioned he thought something might happen to this baby. Maybe I'll ask. I think he's really worried about how like will change when baby is here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mellywelly

It's probably completely wrong, but I was wondering about something like aspergers?


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh no ducky! Stay strong *hugs* 
I'm sure once baby is here Alex will come to terms with everything and understand what is going on more, but I understand that doesn't help now. 
Him feeling anxious about the new arrival is probably very common and you seem to be doing everything I would do. Just keep telling him that his routine will be the same and add little "don't worry, mummy will still do this with you once the new baby is here" maybe plan a little event just you and him for after baby is here and leave baby with oh. A trip the park for a hour? Or lunch? Maybe him feeling like you have time for him alone will be enough? xx


----------



## PepsiChic

OBGYN check up today, looking forward to hearing my little mans heartbeat, payday tomorrow hopefully buy my first bit of baby gear.


----------



## MrsCrad

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Crad - YAYYY thats a great share!! I'll be off too! :yipee: I bet you cant wait can you?
> 
> Mommy K - Love your little stocking fillers :thumbup: Im sure the girls will love them x
> 
> Fitzbaby - :haha: I havent let DH touch me since I got preggers!! :haha:
> 
> Pepsi - Are things any better today?
> 
> Has anyone else been like me and not had any :sex: since :bfp:? Or am I just insanely strange!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xxx
> 
> Happy 32 weeks 3rd January peeps! xxx

Im so happy to be leaving work, getting tired now with the hour and 20mins drive each way to work!

We havent had any :sex: since we found out we were pregnant either!! Sometimes I so miss it


----------



## mommymakayla

Morning ladies
I woke up to find out that my dad passed away early this morning!
At least hes in no more pain. I never knew him but im truley sorry for my sister!
Anyways on better new the travel system that i was going to buy went on sale this week regular price of 399.99 went down to 249.97. Thats 150 savings!!! AMAZING
Totally made my day!!!!


----------



## JCh

mommymakayla said:


> Morning ladies
> I woke up to find out that my dad passed away early this morning!
> At least hes in no more pain. I never knew him but im truley sorry for my sister!
> Anyways on better new the travel system that i was going to buy went on sale this week regular price of 399.99 went down to 249.97. Thats 150 savings!!! AMAZING
> Totally made my day!!!!

So sorry to hear, glad to hear ur handling it well - it's hard to mourn someone who wasn't really a part of your life. Hang in there :hugs:

Awesome news on the deal - I LOVE sales!!!!!!


----------



## MummyBaron

Brilliant news on the pram mommymakayla, think your in need of a shopping spree to spend the savings!

Sorry about your dad, and sorry to your sister. I'm sure she'll understand your point of view when the issues aren't quite as fresh. 

Hope your okay anyway were all here for you if you need to talk about it 

xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry to hear about your dad huni. I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## mommymakayla

Thanks everyone. 
Im doing fine, really, i mean im a lil upset but more upset that i never had the chance to know who he was. And the fact that my Daughter will never know half of her family on that side.


----------



## MummyBaron

Just because he is gone doesn't mean it's too late to start a relationship with some of the other family members.

The only family on my side that have contact with me and my son is my dad and grandparents, (my mother and brothers don't) and don't worry if they don't as your little ones have you they don't need a massive family xxx


----------



## mommymakayla

sadly, most of the family on my dads side is dead!!! 
I dont get along with my family very much
but love my OH's family soo much. wish i had that kind of family!


----------



## MummyBaron

mommymakayla said:


> sadly, most of the family on my dads side is dead!!!
> I dont get along with my family very much
> but love my OH's family soo much. wish i had that kind of family!

Well you do have a family like that...
The way I see it is your OH's family are your family :hugs:
Plus you'll always have you b&b family :flower:


----------



## mommymakayla

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Hope youre enjoying the weekend!

Mommy M - :hugs: Im sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: Hope youre OK its a very strange feeling mourning someone so close to you yet so far away. I hope your sister is ok. Great news on your travel system. 

Mrs Crad - Have you now left? :yipee: YAYYY if you have!! :yipee: 

Pepsi - What have you bought? 

Ducky - How is LO? Is he doing OK? 

AFM - Had a cracking weekend so far. Friday we picked up the nursing chair I won on Ebay. Its this one.... its worth £189.99 and I got it for £55. It's been hardly used and I cant see any marks on the fabric. So feeling very please with myself :thumbup: 
https://www.tuttibambini.co.uk/bmz_cache/a/acdc75c2f5f69657c1433e2c70c2e841.image.344x350.jpg 
Yesterday we went to see my family up north, we only went for the day so feeling absolutely shattered. We managed to visit everyone we needed to visit and take my young cousins to the penny arcade and DH took them on some rides. We also went to my great nanna's grave, she passed away the same day that my MC happened. I know it might sound crazy but we got our :bfp: that cycle and I honestly believe she sent us this little poppet. So I found it quite emotional, DH thanked her for sending us such a blessing. My Great Aunt gave me a gorgeous hamper with loads of baby things in :cloud9: Im such a lucky lady. I found it all quite emotional that the next time I'll see them I'll be a mummy OMG! Today Im doing some overtime at work :grr: but Im hoping not to stay too much longer. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## RedPhoenix

I'm meant to be due January 9th but I've been told 'off the books' it's more like Christmas week. Erk!!


----------



## diggory77

Hi all, I posted this in another section, but it might be worth a read, its something im going to be adding to my to do list for the last 4 weeks of pregnancy!


https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/natural-induction-methods

"Eat Date Fruit!

Yes, and this one has a recent study behind it. According to this study on the effect of late pregnancy consumption of date fruit on labour and delivery:

We set out to investigate the effect of date fruit (phoenix dactylifera) consumption on labour parameters and delivery outcomes 69 women consumed six date fruits per day for 4 weeks prior to their estimated date of delivery, compared with 45 women who consumed none The women who consumed date fruit:

Had significantly higher mean cervical dilatation upon admission compared with the non-date fruit consumers (3.52&#8201;cm vs 2.02&#8201;cm, p&#8202;<&#8202;0.0005)
Had a significantly higher proportion of intact membranes (83% vs 60%, p&#8202;=&#8202;0.007).
Spontaneous labour occurred in 96% of those who consumed dates, compared with 79% women in the non-date fruit consumers (p&#8202;=&#8202;0.024).
Use of prostin/oxytocin (for inducing/augmenting labour) was significantly lower in women who consumed dates (28%), compared with the non-date fruit consumers (47%) (p&#8202;=&#8202;0.036).
The mean latent phase of the first stage of labour was shorter in women who consumed date fruit compared with the non-date fruit consumers (510&#8201;min vs 906&#8201;min, p&#8202;=&#8202;0.044).
It is concluded that the consumption of date fruit in the last 4 weeks before labour significantly reduced the need for induction and augmentation of labour, and produced a more favourable, but non-significant, delivery outcome. The results warrant a randomised controlled trial."


----------



## Sambatiki

Red Phoenix - Hi and welcome! :hi: How can they tell you will got that early at this stage? Do you know which team you are on? Will add you to the front page x 

Diggory - Thanks for that hun, the link doesnt work though :( I shant be eating the dates then :haha: I want G to stay for a while longer than EDD xxx Hope youre doing OK xxx


----------



## diggory77

Ah sorry, I've edited it, it should work now xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Sam, yes, he's doing a little better, thank you! Cute rocker, BTW!


----------



## PepsiChic

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Pepsi - What have you bought?
> 
> 
> AFM - Had a cracking weekend so far. Friday we picked up the nursing chair I won on Ebay. Its this one.... its worth £189.99 and I got it for £55. It's been hardly used and I cant see any marks on the fabric. So feeling very please with myself :thumbup:
> https://www.tuttibambini.co.uk/bmz_cache/a/acdc75c2f5f69657c1433e2c70c2e841.image.344x350.jpg

Nothing yet :haha: I was going to buy the car seat and then noticed it was marked down $10...well with Thanksgiving and Black Friday sales literally around the corner im thinking i'll wait till then (i have a pay day on black friday too!) and buy as much of the baby gear at once on the sales!

im quite excited!

that rocker chair is gorgeous! and what a deal at 55. I love ebay and craigslist!


----------



## MrsCrad

PepsiChic said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Pepsi - What have you bought?
> 
> 
> AFM - Had a cracking weekend so far. Friday we picked up the nursing chair I won on Ebay. Its this one.... its worth £189.99 and I got it for £55. It's been hardly used and I cant see any marks on the fabric. So feeling very please with myself :thumbup:
> https://www.tuttibambini.co.uk/bmz_cache/a/acdc75c2f5f69657c1433e2c70c2e841.image.344x350.jpg
> 
> That chair is gorgeous, wish we could fit something like that in our babies room but its to small. We started putting the nursery together at the weekend, got the cot and a wardrobe in and its full!!!!
> 
> Only doing 2 days a week now at work as I get to tired with the long drive so my boss said to just come in when I want, hes such a cool boss :happydance: Im well lucky!Click to expand...


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Crad - I want your boss!!! 

Pepsi - Thats a bonus with having a January baby, having all the sales. I know you'll get some fab bargains x 

Ducky - Glad he's doing better. 

AFM - Had a really stressful day.... things arent going well with the house. We've had bad news today and its fairly serious... means it could all end up falling through. Atm we're living with step dad in just a bedroom with all our things in storage. There is no room in the bedroom to put a moses basket or anything. I just feel so sick :(


----------



## mommymakayla

Sambatiki- oh no thats sounds horrible! 

32 weeks now!!! only like a lil over 7 weeks left till my c-section date, should find out the exact date this week at my appt! 
My stroller/car seat arrived today YAY
Had to put it all together! We are pretty much all ready for our lil man to get here! Except we havent bought any of the diapers /wipes things. Will go out to closer to our due date to get them!

Offically finished all xmas shopping on the weekend and finished wrapping all presents ! Thank god!!! No more for this year!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - Thanks hun xxx YAYYY for you pram!!! Cant believe you'll know when baby is going to be here soon xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Wow, mommyk! well done! I still have some Christmas shopping to do and we still have sooooo much to get before baby comes! I will be getting my csection date on the 15th! 

We went this weekend to buy the crib bedding and Boop's coming home outfit! Wanna see? We also ordered the cradle bedding. 

Hopefully the bassinet, swing, car seat and stroller will get put together soon (hint DH)! 

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear you got bad news. I hope hope hope everything will be okay. :hugs:


----------



## mommymakayla

I love seeing the coming home outfits. :) 
Ive got 2 picked out , one in newborn and another in 3 months


----------



## febbride2012

mommymakayla said:


> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0936.jpg
> 
> https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/IMG_0937.jpg
> 
> 
> Thought i would share what i bought to put into my daughters stocking for xmas!
> I havent been able to find her a big sister shirt yet so these necklace and braclets will have to do :happydance:


have you tried vista print they have 'free' t shirt offer on at the moment?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all

Sam ... Hoping the house situation turns around for you!

mommy ... I ventured put for the first time last yearon Black Friday, I was so scared! Good luck! And cannot believ you are done Christmad shopping AND wrapping! Way to go. Waiting until after thanksgiving for that here.


----------



## chattyB

Sam - crossing my fingers that the house works out :(.

I'm 2 hours away from the start of madness!! The guys will turn up (a day late) to start the renovations on 2 bathrooms - it should take about 3 weeks. We've put it off for nearly 5 years now as they're big jobs but with the baby arriving, couldn't put it off any longer. The downstairs bathroom is first and we're replacing the bath with a wet room shower and fitted furniture/wc/basin. I'm looking forwards to the upstairs bathroom the most though .... We're having a whirlpool spa bath (water and air jets) with the chromotherapy lights and a gorgeous oak and marble double basin unit fitted :lush:. I'll no doubt be spending the last 3 weeks of the pregnancy soaking in the tub!

I've been going a little bonkers ordering all the gorgeous accessories for my pram - I've now got the carrycot and winter kit, another full set of textiles so I can change the colour of the whole thing, I've ordered a gorgeous sheepskin liner too! I'm in SO much trouble when hubby works out how much I'm spending to "pimp my pram" :-s


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hiya, 
hows everyone getting on? I had a scan yesturday and baby is breech but hopefully she turns before 36 weeks and the little chunky monkey now weighs 3 lb 13oz so worried incase she is big cause im only little myself! 

Just cant wait to meet her now x


----------



## mommymakayla

These are the 2 coming home outfits i picked out for my lil man. 
Hope hes not too big so he can fit into the newborn outfit 

https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/newborn.jpg
https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q769/mommymakayla/bigguy.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Cute! 

Okay, I'm having a bit of a freak out today. I could effectively have 4-6 weeks left (I'll be term in 4 weeks) and I'm not ready! 

Physically, I'm ready for baby to come, I'm so tired, huge, heavy, and in pain, but in every other way, I'm not! 

I was trying to put it into perspective and just realized that my parents' anniversary is 4 weeks before my birthday, and it seems like just yesterday we celebrated their anniversary... and my birthday is in 5 days! :shock:

There is still SOOOOO much we have to get for baby and I haven't had finished my Christmas shopping yet. I have no idea how we're going to get it all done. I'm not ready!!! :brat:


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> Cute!
> 
> Okay, I'm having a bit of a freak out today. I could effectively have 4-6 weeks left (I'll be term in 4 weeks) and I'm not ready!
> 
> Physically, I'm ready for baby to come, I'm so tired, huge, heavy, and in pain, but in every other way, I'm not!
> 
> I was trying to put it into perspective and just realized that my parents' anniversary is 4 weeks before my birthday, and it seems like just yesterday we celebrated their anniversary... and my birthday is in 5 days! :shock:
> 
> There is still SOOOOO much we have to get for baby and I haven't had finished my Christmas shopping yet. I have no idea how we're going to get it all done. I'm not ready!!! :brat:

Do things as u can, set time frames to get it down to something manageable...
I'm feeling nervous about it all but planning to do my Xmas shopping by end of November... Some on this weekend and then more the next.... Do what u can but keep in mind baby doesn't need that much when they come home, so as long as u have the essentials, things will get sorted out. Just stay calm and focused on one task at a time.


----------



## mommymakayla

Morning Ladies

Hows everyone doing this morning
Just got back from my 32 weeks check up. Everything looks good. Lost a lil more weight, cant say that im surprised about that but they didnt say anything about it this time. 
Signed my papers for my c-section and got the date booked. 
So we are looking at December 27! At 1pm!!!!!!!! YAYY Not too thrilled that its that close to xmas but at least its not xmas day!! He better stay put and not come early! 
So thats like 6 more weeks!!! OMG so close :happydance:


----------



## JCh

mommymakayla said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hows everyone doing this morning
> Just got back from my 32 weeks check up. Everything looks good. Lost a lil more weight, cant say that im surprised about that but they didnt say anything about it this time.
> Signed my papers for my c-section and got the date booked.
> So we are looking at December 27! At 1pm!!!!!!!! YAYY Not too thrilled that its that close to xmas but at least its not xmas day!! He better stay put and not come early!
> So thats like 6 more weeks!!! OMG so close :happydance:

Congrats on a date for baby! That's so exciting!
Makes me feel a bit nervous at how close it all is, yet still feels far... So odd!
Glad it's not Xmas, at least gives u a couple days after :)
Doing pretty well - just can't wait to be off work - 1 month left!


----------



## chattyB

@ Christiansmum - SNAP! I'm 32 weeks today and have a growth scan tomorrow. LO was going between transverse and breech at my 4d scan last Saturday and I'm pretty sure he's still breech judging by the hard, apple sized ball just beneath my rib cage. I'm crossing everything that both of our babies make their way down into the "dive dive dive" position sooner rather than later. I'm planning a homebirth but not comfortable going ahead with it if he remains breech.


----------



## MummyBaron

Please tell me the pain is gonna get easier?
Having a really bad time at the moment, missed to acupuncture sessions due to the fact i'm bed bound now and the morphine isn't helping at all...
Dunno how i'll cope another 5 and 1/2 weeks :( 

xx


----------



## duckytwins

mommyk! I can't believe you have your date! How exciting! I should be getting mine tomorrow! EEK! I can't decide if I would prefer baby to come before or after Christmas (not that I really have a choice). If s/he comes before, I'll probably be in the hospital during Christmas, and I don't like that idea. Although, it would be cool to have him/her here to celebrate it! Of course, we don't have anything bought for baby's first Christmas (no gifts, no "my first Christmas" things), so maybe after is better! LOL

This is a hard time of year to have a baby, huh!? :rofl: 

mumbaron, sorry to hear you are in pain. What does your Dr say?


----------



## MummyBaron

Nothing really they just come round and "talk" it's crap 
:( 
xx


----------



## mommymakayla

I would prefer it after, so i can be home for my DD for xmas day and i dont want this baby to have the same bday as me, since im dec 22!
We werent buying any xmas stuff for him as he should be here after and even if he was here before he would only be a few days old or something. 

its not the best time to have a baby but ive had alot of ppl tell me "bad timing" but for me its not! I would rather have a very close to xmas baby over a baby close to my DD bday in may! That way may will be my DD special day still!! Im happy with it either way.


Mummybaron, so sorry that your in that much pain. Hope it gets better very soon. :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

I already have a 28th december birthday (daughter will be 18) and a 5th January birthday (son will be 13). When people comment about "bad timing" I just joke that hubby refused to buy me a chocolate egg for easter and gave me a fertilised one instead hahaha.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time mummyBaron :(. My pregnancy with my last daughter (now 10) was like that too - I had horrendous SPD and ended up hospitalised from 30 weeks (i'd gone into premature labour due to very low amniotic fluid). They decided to induce me at 35 weeks as they weren't able to control the pain with medication and i was unable to move from the bed. You have my sympathies huni - it took me years to pluck up the courage to try for another baby.


----------



## MummyBaron

chattyB said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time mummyBaron :(. My pregnancy with my last daughter (now 10) was like that too - I had horrendous SPD and ended up hospitalised from 30 weeks (i'd gone into premature labour due to very low amniotic fluid). They decided to induce me at 35 weeks as they weren't able to control the pain with medication and i was unable to move from the bed. You have my sympathies huni - it took me years to pluck up the courage to try for another baby.

Thank you!
Yes I know the SPD can't bloody walk, feel like my hips are broken and an elephant has squashed the muscle in my legs to mush then on top the arthritis in my knee's is getting worse (usually does in Winter but this is ridiculous) and my back is killing me. They are already giving my an early c-section (38weeks3days) due to mental health grounds that I can't have an operation later due to my dad being away and him being my only family if it goes wrong & the medical reasons.. The UK don't seem to take extreame pain into consideration to let baby come pre term but I really can't carry on anymore I am completely useless to everybody and it is ruining the relationship between my oh and son. Not to mention driving me to the brink of insanity! :cry:
Everyone keeps assuring me it will be over before I know but 5 weeks and 2 days feels like forever. 
I'm really debating going to a&e and refusing to leave until they make the pain go away (but even pre pregnancy I was on every type of pain killer and nothing did take it away) 

So sorry about how horrible your last pregnancy was, no wonder you took such a long break out. I really don't blame you for having an induction at 35 weeks, everyone looks at me like i'm a child murderer when I say I would have the baby now if I could. I just don't feel like she is getting what she would out of a incubator from me because of how I am feeling/eating/sleeping ect. Doesn't help that I'm measuring 2 weeks over on top so she's a hefalump as it is, she does not stop moving and I feel like if she gets bigger she is going to break my ribs or my back.

Thanks for understanding :hugs:


----------



## chattyB

They only really induced me at 35 weeks due to the fluid levels around the baby (turned out to be a combination of fetal kidney problems and placental problems), i'd already had steroids to mature her lungs at 30 weeks when i went into preterm labour so we knew her lungs were strong enough at 35 weeks to cope with minimal help. Pain levels were taken into account but i'm pretty sure they would've let me go to term if it hadn't been for the other complications. Induction at 35 weeks is no walk in the park ... the body is violently forced into something it's just not ready for, They tried to induce me for 5 days before succeeding and I ended up with a PPH of nearly 3 litres following a ventouse delivery (daughter was born back to back) and was very ill for a week after. I very nearly ended up in theatre having a hysterectomy due to bleeding and i spent 4 days having transfusion after transfusion. If i could do it all again, id have demanded a c-section rather than induction again.

Thinking of you


----------



## MummyBaron

That's what I mean they have no understanding of how awful it is to be in such pain in pregnancy and theres nothing that can be done but "wait, it's only a few weeks now" the most annoying and uncomferting thing to be told ever!
I'm having a c-section due to my back being so bad, I don't dare do a natural as I caused more damage with my first. 
So sorry for your experience, must of been awful hope the (not so) little one is okay now 
xx


----------



## Rockell8788

Hows everyone doing? Are we all starting to get ready for our bumps?
I'm finally feeling slightly organised only got a few little bits left to get :) 
I had mw yesterday and the homebirth is all set to go. Get the medical box delivered at 38 weeks. Mw is fairly confident I will labour early and Iv started losing my mucus plug today which happened with dd and she was 2 weeks early, just not Christmas day please lol


----------



## chattyB

That's great news Rockell! I'm planning a homebirth too and it's been agreed by my midwife and consultant in theory - it now depends on growth scans and AFI measurements (due to problems with my previous pregnancy) .... and of course whether Fidget decides to flip into the "dive" position.

I've got my 32 week growth scan in 40 minutes and my next at 36 weeks so I'll have a better idea this afternoon :)

I'm feeling pretty unprepared still! Mind you, I've got an empty room and the old bathroom suite sitting on my drive lol ... Can't wait until the bathrooms are finished and I can get back to "nesting" lol


----------



## chattyB

Quick update! Scan went well, lil man has turned head down with his back along my left side (woooohooooo!) .... He's weighing in at 4lb 11oz


----------



## duckytwins

Great news, chatty! I'll be getting my csection date this afternoon. A little scary because that makes it real! 

DH set up the bassinet in the living room last night. It's also a changing table, so that's what we'll have for napping and changing downstairs.


https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/C4F98576-576D-4938-AF4C-BBC011D52D6A-6692-00000BADAB64A87C.jpg


----------



## JCh

duckytwins said:


> Great news, chatty! I'll be getting my csection date this afternoon. A little scary because that makes it real!
> 
> DH set up the bassinet in the living room last night. It's also a changing table, so that's what we'll have for napping and changing downstairs.
> 
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/C4F98576-576D-4938-AF4C-BBC011D52D6A-6692-00000BADAB64A87C.jpg

Very cute!


----------



## mommymakayla

ducky -Thats beautiful :) Good luck with finding out your c-section date.


----------



## duckytwins

I went to the dr today and got New Year's Eve. I am crushed. :cry:


----------



## mommymakayla

ducky- is there a reason why you dont want that date?


----------



## Doublemints

:blue: January 8th :)


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, because it's New Year's Eve. I don't want my baby to have their birthday on a holiday.


----------



## Rockell8788

Ladies can I have your honest opinion. 
We are torn as to whether or not to let our 5yo dd be present at the birth, she was there for ds labour but only as it was so quick, and was taken out the room just as he was born. My and dh feel she would love seeing her baby brother born and has wanted to be a midwife since she was 3. However my sister is going nuts about us even thinking about it.
What do you think?


----------



## PepsiChic

I dont see why not, if you go look int he natural birthing section a lot of people who birth at home have their children present!

Its not your sisters choice, its yours, what i would recommend is having someone else there that can take her out the room should it be too over whelming for her and so that you arent left alone. Only YOU know how well she may cope.


----------



## mellywelly

Personally for me, I wouldn't want my ds in the room. For one thing, I wouldn't want him seeing me in that much pain, it would just scare him. And secondly I've learnt over the years that he can't actually handle as much as I think he can or that he thought he could if that makes sense?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning peeps, 

Apologies for being AWOL. Need to do a MAMMOTH catch up :dohh:

Rockelle - It is TOTALLY up to you. Only you know what your DD can cope with and if you feel its right then thats your decision. No-one elses xxx It doesnt matter what your sister thinks! 

Ducky - Do you have to have that date? Can you not change it? Love the Bassinet! xxx 

Chatty - Hope that the rennovations are going well and to schedule. What has DH said about your pram accessorizing? :haha:

ChristiansMum - Sending loads of tummy turning vibes to you! 

MommyM - Awww cute outfits :thumbup: 

Mummy B - How are you feeling? Any better? 

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## chattyB

Hehehehehe he doesn't know about the accessories yet! The good thing about house renovations is that deliveries arrive all the time... I just mention that its something for the bathroom instead of illicit Internet shopping packages lol.

Renovations are going well! Apart from yesterday when I warned my 17yr old NOT to touch the taps/shower as the water had been turned off at the mains. The water was turned back on an hour later after DD had left for college. An hour after that, we noticed puddles appearing in the downstairs bathroom floor. DD had turned on the taps in her ensuite, forgetting the water was off and forgot to close the taps again ... and flooded her bathroom, which then came through the floor and ceilings of the 2 floors below :(. All 3 floors flooded. Luckily the damage is contained to the two bathrooms under her ensuite that are being renovated so no real damage done. The stress was enough to send a girl into labour tho!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - Oh no!!! What a mess! I would have been pretty mad too. Fab news packages disguise ;) 

AFM - No house news... so not sure whats happening. Im desperately hoping we dont have to find a new mortgage. Tomorrow we're going shopping to get some more xmas pressies and more things for my hospital bag. 11 days left until maternity leave!! :yipee:


----------



## duckytwins

Sam, it was the only date they had. I asked if there was anything else and she even went out past my due date (no thank you) and said there was nothing. I can't go to another hospital because my Dr only has priveledges at one other hospital ONLY if baby comes before 32 weeks. 

The only way to get another date is if Boop decides to come on his/her own earlier. And then I would get whatever Dr is available.


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh no ducky I am so sorry, maybe someone else will cancel (due to labouring early) and their date will become available have you asked about that? 

Nope not feeling any better consultant again on Wednesday I just no I'm going to break down and beg her to get baba out now, even though I know it's not an option and baby needs to brew up for more time I still don't feel able to carry onn :( *BAD MUMMY MOMENT* 

Really hope your house situation gets resolved soon Sambatiki? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Thats a good idea of MummyB's ask for a cancellation or change. Might mean you have to go short notice but might be better than NYE xxx 

Mrs B - You really dont want baby to come yet hun... its far too early :hugs: Hope you start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

I know I know but i'm just at the end of my rope with it and nothings helping hoping they'll do something for me soon can't go on... And yes Ducky get on the phone and blagg them till they agree to give it you!!


To the lady who was asking about have DD in the room when she labours, from what I've read your daughter will be about 14/15 years old? I think that's old enough and she knows what to expect she has experienced it before. If you feel comfortable and your daughter is happy with the decision then i'd go for it! 

xx


----------



## mellywelly

Mummybaron, if your talking about the post on the last page, the dd is 5 years


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh good god I think I need to lie down in a dark room this baby brain is ridiculous! lol

xx


----------



## PepsiChic

my toddler came running in naked this morning and then peed on our bed....guess it was time to get up *yawn*


----------



## mellywelly

PepsiChic said:


> my toddler came running in naked this morning and then peed on our bed....guess it was time to get up *yawn*

I tried really hard not to laugh at your post, but failed miserably :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - :haha: Im sorry but I nearly wet myself laughing! :haha:


----------



## PepsiChic

its ok girls i giggled at it a lot too, hes going through a naked stage right now, the moment you take your eyes off him hes suddenly starkers! I think hes beata record somewhere for stripping the fastest!

gonna have to start duct-taping his clothes on


----------



## mommymakayla

33 Weeks today YAY 
not to much longer to go :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I got to celebrate my birthday last night and today!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - https://forum.xcitefun.net/files/happy_birthday1_127.png Hope you have a fab day!! 

Mommy M - Happy belated 33 weeks! xxx 

Pepsi - :haha: Typical boy! 

AFM - Got a lovely cold so was up half the night as I couldnt breathe, taken today off though. Going to see Twilight tonight too can't wait!!! :yipee:


----------



## MummyBaron

Hey ladies, 

Happy birthday Ducky!! Have you enjoyed yourself?

Sambatiki - I do not blame you some of the virus's and colds going around the UK atm are bloody awful! My little boy is very healthy but has one weakness, evil dreaded VIRUS's. Every time he gets one, his cough develops into croupe and eventually for an 'unknown' reason he stops breathing all together. Poor little mite has started with a cold which has got a very chesty cough, so last night I was up all night watching him breathing just be to safe, he's woke up with a very chesty cough but no other symptoms like a temp or anything as of yet so hopefully it is not another virus but just a cold. (January we had to go to a&e via blue lights after my partner very luckily popped his head round the door to find William blue and had to use resuscitation, infuriating as once he's breathing again the doctors just shrug it off give him calpol and send him home) Maybe he has asthma I dunno...

Well today is the first day of doubling up my morphine from 10mg every 12 hours (controlled release) to 20mg every 12 hours. Had to have baby monitored on Friday evening as her movements have decreased since Monday when I first started, they said her heart rate is absolutely fine and she is still making little movements are they are not at all concerned. Even so I do not feel comfortable moving from the tablets to the patches (twice as strong) next week as advised without some form of regular monitoring for baby. The 10's haven't helped at all so hoping these 20's have an effect, if not they'll be stopped.

How is everyone know were getting closer to DueDates *wooooooopppp!!*? 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Whats a due date :ignore: :ignore: :haha: Im holding off as long as I can! Im going to talk to my MW about her letting me go on until 43 weeks if possible. I hope that the morphine does the trick and pleased that baby is doing well. That must have been awful with William I cant imagine how scary that must have been for you.


----------



## MummyBaron

It is scary afterwards while it's happening your body goes into auto pilot and you really do have to trust your instincts. 

I had these questions for my midwife if my first went over, she said that if I really didn't want the induction on the 12th day they would let me go over and go natural if I would be monitored regularly and baby and me were both happy and healthy if that helps? 

(I wanted a home birth as hated hospitals, by the time I was 12 days over due I just wanted to meet my baby and caved and had the induction so they will let you if you baby is comfy enough lol!)

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Thanks for that xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

It's in my prayers that Baby S stays put as long as possible! :)
Also really hope your housing situation is resolved as soon as possible I cannot imagen the stress you are under at the moment, no wonder your run down with a cold :( Sending lots of *hugs* your way

xx


----------



## chattyB

Oh wow, poor you and William! I hope he's ok and doesn't give both of you a scare like that again. The morphine will probably just be making baby sleepy hence reduced movements. I have my fingers crossed that the extra morphing will do the trick and help control the pain :hugs:

Happy Birthday Ducky!!

Sam - I'm not absolutely convinced of my dates and think Fidget is due on the 14th Jan rather than the 9th. I haven't asked ... I've TOLD the midwife that I'll be refusing induction and happy to go to 43weeks with monitoring if necessary. The homebirth team will withdraw their services from 42 weeks though :(. It's unfortunate but unless there are potential problems, I'd still be happier labouring at home and going to hospital right at the end to deliver .... The only problem is, my oldest daughter (and only labour which wasn't induced), arrived in under 2 hours from first twinge so I could end up with a homebirth regardless!

AFM - we're still in bathroom hell here! They'll be starting the upstairs bathroom today which means that both main bathrooms will be out if action for a few days. The whole family (and guests/workmen etc) will have to use my ensuite. I'm rather territorial and HATE anyone in my bedroom and bathroom :(. Oh well - I suppose it's for the greater good ... Just hope there's no weirdo builders planning to route around in my knicker drawer :rofl:


----------



## MummyBaron

chattyB said:


> Sam - I'm not absolutely convinced of my dates and think Fidget is due on the 14th Jan rather than the 9th. I haven't asked ... I've TOLD the midwife that I'll be refusing induction and happy to go to 43weeks with monitoring if necessary. The homebirth team will withdraw their services from 42 weeks though :(. It's unfortunate but unless there are potential problems, I'd still be happier labouring at home and going to hospital right at the end to deliver .... The only problem is, my oldest daughter (and only labour which wasn't induced), arrived in under 2 hours from first twinge so I could end up with a homebirth regardless!

I didn't know they withdraw from 42 weeks I was never told, but due to my mental health and age I had a specialist midwife and even if they withdrew my mum was a midwife anyway... Have you asked if there is anyway they would reconsider this? Even if you explain your confusion on the due dates? 

xx


----------



## duckytwins

I spent the night in L&D last night. I was having these terrible pains on the top of my belly and a pushing feeling on my lungs. I was having trouble breathing so DH called 911. Turned out to be BH and the fact that baby is so high and transverse, s/he was pushing up into my lungs. We're thinking s/he might be trying to/getting ready to turn but is having trouble finding room. 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes! I had a wonderful day until I couldn't breathe. Not the way I wanted to spend the last hours of my birthday, but at least baby is okay.


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone!

Ive had a long weekend with all my in-laws and so exhausted today, so glad Im not in work today. (waiting in for the cot mattress) Had a great time though and got more xmas pressies! 

Getting our pram on Thursday, a lime green Graco Evo with the cot, carseat and base. Well cant wait, soooo excited!!!!
Going for a scan on Friday to see if my placenta has moved, fingers crossed it has. Also last Tues at my MW appointment the baby is measuring 2 weeks behind so we will see. So looking forward to seeing our baby again.

Hope everyone has a great week, getting so close now X


----------



## Rockell8788

Wow what a weekend iv had. Dh had an accident at work Friday night. He drives for a living and a learn driver forced him to the curb so he didn't hit the learner which ment he took out a temporary traffic light which went through the window of his vehicle. Thankfully no-one was hurt but the learner car drove off. 
Then my dd had suspected meningitis never seen her so poorly. Thankfully it wasn't but he has severe tonsilitious, uti and viral d&v. Bumpy had been behaving although spent 2 hours tryin to burst out my belly button yesterday and my already low bump is even lower now. 
Really need to get my bum into gear and do some Christmas shopping but haven't had chance yet. But I have managed to order bumps furniture just socks, Moses basket sheets and some warm sleep suits left to get


----------



## JCh

Glad he's alright! That's so scary, stupid learning drivers.....

I've written down a list for my shopping and hoping to have it done by Dec 1st.... We will see if that happens....


----------



## MummyBaron

Ahhh Rockell8788 so sorry about your DD and DH hope they are both okay. Glad no one was hurt in the crash but still must of been very very scary... I hope your DD is feeling better soon, there is nothing worse then poorly babies...

MrsCrad - Yey for the shopping it's deffo the bestest part of pregnancy (well for me anyway)


If I didn't think my day could get any worse a big chunk of my income has been stopped because my local job center didn't send off a form i handed in and now I will have no income support for at least 5 weeks... Baby will be here in 4 and a 1/2 and I had to try and buy my Christmas and the last of the baby things. Also due to another benefit mix up my rent and tax hasn't been paid since august so all together that's £1500 owed and people keep knocking on my door asking for the rent money and threatening court for eviction... I've tried to start rectifying the situation over the phone but there all useless and nothing is being done, I can't go in and see them as I'm house bound without my carer... Not to mention that the income were left with doesn't cover all our bills, never mind food on top so have no idea what we are going to do. My mental health was getting pretty bad anyway, but now I feel like that was the straw that broke the camels back... 

On a better note the doubled dose of Morphine seems to have helped a little although that could be due to the fact i'm too preoccupied with all this to think about the pain... 

xx


----------



## mommymakayla

Had a pretty nice relaxing weekend. That what they usually are. Nice to not be that busy. Im sure that is gonna change once the new LO arrives! 
Wondering if any of you ladies have thought about starting pack your hospital bags yet?
I suppose i should start thinking about it soon, as baby will be here at the end of December! 
Still have to finish getting my house all ready for the baby!


----------



## mellywelly

I'm packed already, have been for weeks, just the last minute things I need to pop in like purse, phone etc


----------



## duckytwins

Not packed yet, but thinking about it since the scare last night.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - We might end up being the only ones left here :haha: Will you have a hospital birth then if the team wthdraw or just stay at home until its too late to go in? 

Ducky - :hugs: That must have been so scary :hugs: Glad all is well with you and baby xxx 

Mrs Crad - Wishing you all the best for Friday hope placenta has moved and baby has had a nice big growth spurt xxx YAYY for ordering your pram xxx :yipee: 

Rockelle - OMG what an awful weekend! Hope everyone is OK now :hugs: Sounds like youre getting there now with baby's things! :thumbup: 

JCh - Good luck with the shopping list! 2 weeks until deadline.... then OMG... we're all due the month after :argh: 

Mommy M - Hospital bag packing.... :ignore: :haha: I have bought quite a few things for it now.... the new things need washing, need to buy some snacks. Was thinking about packing it next week. 

Melly - Youre so organised! 

AFM - 34 week MW appointment yesterday. Baby is now head down :thumbup: Obviously there is plenty of time for to move around but atleast it knows where head down is :haha: Bump is measuring bob on 34 weeks, urine all clear this time :thumbup: Im not sure if I mentioned that I started on the RLT sunday but didnt have any yesterday... forgot. Think Im going to sack the tea off and just take the capsules as it tastes awful. Starting on 1 a day for this week then will up a capsule each week. Still no news on the house... but we did find out that our friends that are buying the one next door are now also having issues because of this stupid protection clause.... so potentially all 3 houses are going to fall through. Hoping that this will spur them on to look at changing the lease contract to something that people can actually get a mortgage against! 

Just wondering.... what snacks is everyone packing for both birthing partner and yourself? Im going to get some Isotonic drinks and put them im the freezer so they'll be super cold when we go in.


----------



## PepsiChic

I thought I was the hormonal one...my husband says "our relationship is going to shit"

why? becauses hes pissed off I wont play a certain video game with him...seriously...its a game I have 0 interest in. Not to mention I havent had tiem to play video games in months..and he has about 20 friends he plays with.

So excuse me for being the adult, looking after the toddler, working almost full time hours, keeping house, paying the bills, getting everything ready for the baby, while still throwing up every day and in agony from SPD....

MEN! so friggin childish at times.


----------



## MummyBaron

PepsiChic i'm sorry you partner doesn't understand, men do seem to be very childish...

And good on you what a super mum you are doing it all you should be so proud of yourself for doing everything you do while having SPD + Pregnancy go you!! 

xx


----------



## PepsiChic

MummyBaron said:


> PepsiChic i'm sorry you partner doesn't understand, men do seem to be very childish...
> 
> And good on you what a super mum you are doing it all you should be so proud of yourself for doing everything you do while having SPD + Pregnancy go you!!
> 
> xx

thankyou :) made me smile x


----------



## MummyBaron

Honestly, you must be a saint lol!

:D xx


----------



## chattyB

Wow! Your husband bases the strength of your relationship on whether you feel like playing the X Box (or whatever it is). I'd be tempted to show him what "hormonal" is and introduce it to a cup of coffee ... accidentally of course!


----------



## Rockell8788

Last time we packed cereal bars, crisps and biscuits for snacks and some lucozade sports and tablets for that extra boost. 
Iv not packed my bag yet I actually hadn't thought about it as I'm having home birth but dawned on me I should pack a just in case bag. I need to find some maternity sanitary towels but can't find them anywhere! Could be I get in such a mood shopping I get the hump after 30 seconds of not finding something and storm off :haha:

You're good to put up with your oh being like that I would have introduced the coffee to the Xbox by now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - Eurrghhh F**king MEN!!!! They can be so bloody selfish at times! I would be super cross. Hope he apologies to you x 

Rockelle - I got mine from Tesco's and Boots if that helps it was down the isle with the nipple creams and stretch mark potions ;) Thanks for the snack tips. 

AFM - Just had a look at my notes and bump is measuring 2 weeks ahead :shrug: she didnt mention anything to me about it though and just said all was OK. Hoping that next visit it evens itself out. Last night we found out that our mortgage company wont lend to us based on the current clause in the lease agreement. Really not very good news at all, we also found out that our potential neighbours cant get their mortgage either. So the housing association are now going to have a meeting.... more waiting for us.... I am so flipping cross with it all. We found out that we had the house the day after I got my :bfp: and we're STILL no closer to moving.


----------



## felicity0444

Pepsichic-I feel you. I'm on partial bed rest. I have completely planned and purchased thanksgiving dinner for 16 people with no hopes really of getting out of cooking it alone, planned and purchased ALL of the baby things (even though my hubby makes almost twice as much as me) while working more than full time, doing all the laundry and household planning/cleaning. My hubby does little things around the house to "help me out" but does nothing but complain cause he works "soooo hard" and all everyone else does is mess up his work. LOL. OH yeah he does watch our toddler for 3 hours a day before his nap..hahahaha. He works nights and i work days so i watch our little one at night and still manage to get 5 times more done than him. He is going to freak out when i go on strike after the baby is born. He can do it and see how it feels. oh yeah and i apparently don't appreciate all that he does for our family....cause a thanks isn't enough apparently and he wants what? Me to bow down for doing a few dishes every day? LOL Wow sorry for the rant, but yeah i understand. I just try to focus on baby and the other kids and imagine throwing heavy objects at him.


----------



## mommymakayla

Hey ladies
Got an appt at the hospital this friday to see a anesthesiologist for my c-section which is in 5 weeks!!!!!!!! OMG its getting so close


----------



## mellywelly

The only snacks I've packed are cereal bars and those soft bars with fruit centres. 

I had a fit at dh this morning, as I was running round like a headless chicken and he was sat playing on his phone! Sounds like they are all very similar!


----------



## MummyBaron

Hi ladies, seen my consultant they have booked my c-section officially for the 21st of December but have sorted me on new anti-depressants and have arranged me extra support till she is here. 


Only 29 days.. :)!


----------



## MrsCrad

MummyBaron said:


> Hi ladies, seen my consultant they have booked my c-section officially for the 21st of December but have sorted me on new anti-depressants and have arranged me extra support till she is here.
> 
> 
> Only 29 days.. :)!

Im glad you have finally got sorted and hope the next 29 days go quickly for you :thumbup:


----------



## MummyBaron

Thank you feel a lot better now there's more support for us, the cot is now finally up as well so got a happy mummy today xx


----------



## mommymakayla

MummyBaron said:


> Hi ladies, seen my consultant they have booked my c-section officially for the 21st of December but have sorted me on new anti-depressants and have arranged me extra support till she is here.
> 
> 
> Only 29 days.. :)!

Glad everything got sorted out. 

29 days isnt that much longer :)

Ive only got 35 days left :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

Ok guys ENOUGH ALREADY!!!! You're scaring me with the reality that we've started thinking in terms of days instead of weeks - GAH!! I'm still in denial and feel as if I'm 20 weeks with massive amounts of time to go lol. So much still to do!!


----------



## JCh

chattyB said:


> Ok guys ENOUGH ALREADY!!!! You're scaring me with the reality that we've started thinking in terms of days instead of weeks - GAH!! I'm still in denial and feel as if I'm 20 weeks with massive amounts of time to go lol. So much still to do!!

I feel the same as u chattyB - when did we get so far?
I think I'm going to lose it when I hit 36 weeks! OMG! It's really happening!


----------



## mellywelly

Mummybaron have they told you how long you will need to be in hospital?


----------



## Mrs Mel

50 days really doesn't sound long at all - does it? Eeek! So stupidly excited!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok!


----------



## MummyBaron

mellywelly said:


> Mummybaron have they told you how long you will need to be in hospital?

Yeah we both have to be in hospital for at least 72 hours, she will need checking due to the anti-depressants and the morphine I've been on just to double check the valves in her heart have closed off naturally and that she is getting enough oxygen (this is a condition that naturally occurs to 1/1000 babies but due to the medication her chances are slightly increased to 4-6/1000:nope:). I'm breastfeeding so she wont get any withdrawal symptoms.. I have to stay in for my mental health to be monitored and to have some tests done on my spine, hips and knee's to double check there's no major further damage. xx


----------



## JCh

We are all getting SO close!

Sending prayers ur way MommyBaron! :hugs: hope everything works out quickly!


----------



## MummyBaron

Thank you I already feel a million times better knowing people are doing everything they can to support us. My partner has been incredible through all this and is pulling me through day by day!

How are you ladies feeling? Has anyone else noticed the return of morning sickness? One minute I was talking away happily the next I couldn't stop being sick, didn't feel sick for ages before just a few minutes and felt fine afterwards :shrug:

xx


----------



## JCh

I've been hearing this a LOT lately.... I had nausea but no vomiting in early pg - so far I have the occasional time I feel nauseated but luckily nothing coming up. Hope it settles.... Might be partially heartburn?


----------



## MummyBaron

Maybe god knows, I'm very grateful I see a lot of women on here really suffering so I count myself lucky. 

I'll try some heartburn stuff tomorrow see if it happens again with it.. :) 

What has everyone got left to buy?? xx


----------



## mommymakayla

today wasnt that good of a day. We found out that my OHs aunt has cancer!!! He is very close to her. She the only person to this day that has ever watched our DD and now the person that was going to watch her while i go in for my c-section isnt going to be able to watch her anymore. 
I totally understand , just offically dont know what is going to happen now. would i rather have my OH be there with me during the surgery or be home with my DD? We could always ask someone else to watch her but not sure if im comfortable. 
Im praying that LO doesnt come early cuz then i really have no idea what we are going to do!!!
ughh, trying not to stress about this./
Im so happy that my morning sickness hasnt come back, other then maybe once in a blue moon!
Just got a few bits left to buy, like some diapers, wipes and formula type stuff and possibly some clothing if hes a small baby. Other then that im pretty much all ready to go.


----------



## chattyB

Oh I'm sorry to hear about your OHs aunt :(. Maybe you could ask a family friend to take car of DD during your delivery? 

I'm quite tired tonight and think I've overdone it a little today - my downstairs bathroom is 95% finished ... Just the ceiling to be painted, radiator and blind to be installed BUT its useable and looks amazing!! I've spent all evening hanging off a step ladder, trying to clean the tiles and on my hands and knees washing the floors - oops!

I can't wait to get my house back now an start the big clean ready for baby and Xmas :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Sorry for being AWOL again.

Chatty and JCh - Im very happy with you guys in sticking my head in the sand..... I am not 34 weeks pregnant... I am not 34 weeks pregnant.... :haha:

Mrs Mel - :hi: How are you getting on?

MummyB - I'll be keeping everything crossed that all goes well for you :hugs:

MommyM - Im really sorry to hear about DH's aunt :hugs: I hope you can find someone to watch DD soon :hugs: 

Chatty - YAYY glad its all coming together. 

AFM - Thankfully not feeling MS, but didnt have any in first trimester to really comment on. I am starting to feel LOADS more pressure down low. In house news.... in a nut shell we are no further forward to completing :cry: Just need to get my head around that potentially we're not going be in our own home before the baby comes. I am absolutely gutted :( 

Hope everyone else is doing OK xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL again.
> 
> Chatty and JCh - Im very happy with you guys in sticking my head in the sand..... I am not 34 weeks pregnant... I am not 34 weeks pregnant.... :haha:
> 
> Mrs Mel - :hi: How are you getting on?
> 
> MummyB - I'll be keeping everything crossed that all goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> MommyM - Im really sorry to hear about DH's aunt :hugs: I hope you can find someone to watch DD soon :hugs:
> 
> Chatty - YAYY glad its all coming together.
> 
> AFM - Thankfully not feeling MS, but didnt have any in first trimester to really comment on. I am starting to feel LOADS more pressure down low. In house news.... in a nut shell we are no further forward to completing :cry: Just need to get my head around that potentially we're not going be in our own home before the baby comes. I am absolutely gutted :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing OK xxx

Hello hun, I'm good thanks. 33 weeks today, eeek!

Sorry to hear about your house, I know how frustrating it is to try and buy and to come up agaisnt all these things. I hope you get some good news soon.

I have MS a little now, it's on and off but I find now (and in the early stages) my sickness was always worse when I was tired and I have been quite tired recently.

I hope all other ladies are well - it does seem like there is a lot to deal with for lots of people at a time when we really don't need the stress.

Hugs to everyone who needs one :hugs:

xx


----------



## JCh

I've been feeling like LO is putting pressure on one specific spot of my pelvic bone, just slightly off centered to the left... He is head-down.... Once they drop down it feels like pressure on ur cervix? Or pressure on ur pubic bone?
I just wondered since so far I don't think he's dropped....


----------



## chattyB

i'm finding it fine during the day, no signs of sickness ... its when i go to bed! The feeling of "Oh god, i'm gonna vom" literally wakes me up from a deep sleep. I'm wondering if its a touch of heartburn irritating me and making me feel yucky. It doesn't happen every night and I'm still sleeping fine :). I didn't really get any MS in the beginning either, i think i've been really lucky with this pregnancy so far.


----------



## JCh

chattyB said:


> i'm finding it fine during the day, no signs of sickness ... its when i go to bed! The feeling of "Oh god, i'm gonna vom" literally wakes me up from a deep sleep. I'm wondering if its a touch of heartburn irritating me and making me feel yucky. It doesn't happen every night and I'm still sleeping fine :). I didn't really get any MS in the beginning either, i think i've been really lucky with this pregnancy so far.

Might be a good plan to use extra pillows to prop urself up a bit higher... I find when I get nauseous (which seems to happen from heartburn sometimes) this seems to help for sleeping. I will also drink a small glass of milk to help settle it - usually seems to work for me :)


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone,

Went for our scan today and everything is fine :happydance: My placenta has moved up and the measurements for the baby are fine, they said the baby is around 5lb 1oz.

We only have the monitor to get now as hubby wants one that has a camera on it and were done. Just have to wash all babies stuff but Ill do that in 2 weeks when I start maternity leave, cant wait :happydance:

No sickness here, but I didnt get any in the 1st tri either but I do get killer heartburn constantly now!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend X


----------



## mommymakayla

34 weeks today :happydance:

Back to the hospital 2morrow for my 34 week appt. 

Feels like there is very little time left to finish preparing everything for my lil man!


----------



## duckytwins

Happy 34 mommym! I hear ya about not having enough time! I feel like with Christmas coming and baby coming around the same time, there's no time to get it all done! I thought I was so clever, getting a head start on my Christmas shopping, then we had an unexpected bill to pay and now all my shopping has been halted. 

We did get the tree up today, though. It's a little earlier than we usually put it up, but I would feel really bad if we got too caught up in everything and the boys didn't get a Christmas tree. 

I've been plagued with this terrible cough for days now and I can't get rid of it. It's making my throat hurt and every time I cough, my belly hurts. DH told me to try honey, but I've tried it before, with no help. :shrug:


----------



## FitzBaby

We put our tree up today as well. A few day later than we usually do but DD is in LOVE with it. And she is 2 and a half and I swear we say this oncea month but I wish we could freeze her at this age. Just so much fun. She loved decorating the tree.

How is everyone doing? I agree about the vomitting at night. Try tums prior to bed. I am at the point where I have Tums next to my bed, on every floor of the house, and in my purse! 

I'm also havin some serious breathing problems and horrible back pain. It's making walking very difficult. Anyone else? With this LO I am carrying a lot further out. With DD I was much wider. Ugh just very uncomfortable!


----------



## MetalMaiden

i am definitely having "breathing" issues... dont know how else to describe it but i have to purposely take a large breath frequently; feels like someone is sitting on my chest unless i am sitting cross legged and in perfect posture! I am carrying all out front too.. feel like shes out of room in there!


----------



## PepsiChic

I had a horribly huge contraction that woke me up and made me gasp for air...problem is breathing has been difficult enough...so with that i literally felt like I couldnt catch my breath...which resulted in a panic attack...which made breathing even more difficult. 

my husband managed to calm me down after about 30 minutes, but it was really pretty scary not being able to catch my own breath felt like i was suffocating :(

hot shower and a chocolate chip pancake...feeling better now!


----------



## duckytwins

Yep, I have trouble breathing every once in a while too. Baby seems up in my lungs a lot. I get these episodes of difficulty breathing, then it feels like my heart is going to burst through my chest. 

I have Tums everywhere too! On my nightstand, downstairs, in the car, in my purse! :rofl: I seem to get a bad bought of heartburn once or twice during the day, then I wake up with it several times overnight. That's one thing I won't miss when baby is born!


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi girls 
How is everyone (besides the nausea and shortness of breath?)
I'm suffering with the same problems too :( it stinks when I finally get to sit down and relax for the day all the nausea and heartburn kicks in

Not too long to go now! :happydance: 
Here's a bump pic! 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2012-11-10113118.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## duckytwins

Cute!


----------



## chattyB

You look fabulous Jess!

I've been absolutely fine breathing wise but have been having heartburn. I have a feeling that fidget might have flipped back to breech :(. I'm getting kicks down by my right hip again and Hiccups are all felt up by my left rib. I'm crossing everything that he's head down and has just extended his legs down towards my hip.

I've had an awesome but exhausting weekend - hubby and I spent 9 hours driving to trade in my old car and collect my new one .... The new car is fabulous! LOVE IT! My friends also threw me a baby shower yesterday too, had an amazing time, lots of games, party food, gifts and laughter. I'm so lucky to have such amazing friends supporting me.


----------



## JCh

U look AWESOME Jess!
We're all getting so close! It's almost December!


----------



## Jess19

Oh wow 9 hours !! How did you manage? 
I was in the car yesterday for about an hour in a half and my back was killing me!!


----------



## MummyBaron

How has everyone been over the past week?
Any important appointments?
xx


----------



## PepsiChic

I have an appointment on thursday, will be 34 weeks then, looking forward to hearing the heartbeat as always <3

My toddler did the cutest thing last night, I put himt o bed and he said na night and blew me a kiss, I was still leaning over him tucking i his blanket and he suddenly lifted my top a little put his hands on my belly and rubbed it and went "aww baby na night" 

I think i didnt move for like the longest time i was in shock, hes made no mention AT ALL about his baby brother, hasnt noticed my belly at all...so to do that out of the blue was quite a surprise....

...a really really lovely one <3


----------



## MummyBaron

Aww PepsiChic I bet you were made up! What a lovely surprise! 

Good luck at your appointment! 

xx


----------



## mommymakayla

pepsichic- Thats the cutest thing 

My DD is always giving my belly hugs and kisses and saying she loves him and nite nite to him every nite. Really hope she still feels that way once he arrives. 

Just had my 34 week check up today, everything looks good, thats what i like to hear! Go for a growth scan next friday. Really needs to start finishing my hospital bag and few other things. with only a month left need to finish up the last minute things.

I was wondering if you thought it was a good idea to buy the diapers, wipes and formula before he gets here or wait till i leave the hospital to pick them all up?
Not sure which is a better idea


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies :hi:

Mommy M - Good luck with the growth scan on Friday got my fingers crossed :hugs: Awwww DD sounds like such a cutie xxx I would just get a few things to tide you over for a couple of days x 

Pepsi - Awww that is so cute too! :cloud9: Good luck with your 34 week appointment xxx 

Jess - Lovely bumpage! xxx 

Jch - I thought you were on my side.... cant believe your mentioning how close we are :haha: 

Chatty - Hope youre wrong and baby hasnt flipped the wrong way. I was told to make sure you dont cross your legs and to try and sit with your pelvis tilted forward. Have you got a ball to bounce on? 

Ducky - Hope that the heartburn eases up soon. 

AFM - House still is going pretty shit so looking like Im going to be spending be here at my stepdads when baby arrives. We're going to look at another house tomorrow and fingers crossed this could be plan b for us xxx Otherwise all good.... cant believe that my next appointment is 36 WEEKS!!! :argh:


----------



## JCh

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Mommy M - Good luck with the growth scan on Friday got my fingers crossed :hugs: Awwww DD sounds like such a cutie xxx I would just get a few things to tide you over for a couple of days x
> 
> Pepsi - Awww that is so cute too! :cloud9: Good luck with your 34 week appointment xxx
> 
> Jess - Lovely bumpage! xxx
> 
> Jch - I thought you were on my side.... cant believe your mentioning how close we are :haha:
> 
> Chatty - Hope youre wrong and baby hasnt flipped the wrong way. I was told to make sure you dont cross your legs and to try and sit with your pelvis tilted forward. Have you got a ball to bounce on?
> 
> Ducky - Hope that the heartburn eases up soon.
> 
> AFM - House still is going pretty shit so looking like Im going to be spending be here at my stepdads when baby arrives. We're going to look at another house tomorrow and fingers crossed this could be plan b for us xxx Otherwise all good.... cant believe that my next appointment is 36 WEEKS!!! :argh:

I'm not happy sometimes about getting so far but I'd really like to sleep with less discomfort, be able to roll over and stop huffing and puffing from walking up a few stairs... I'm excited for Dec 14th - last day of work.... I'd like to ignore that baby will be coming shortly after.... It's kinda sneaking up...


----------



## Sambatiki

Jch - Yes Maternity Leave is perfectly acceptable :haha: Anything after then :ignore: :ignore: I think we should be allowed a couple of non pregnant days :haha:


----------



## MummyBaron

I agree Sambatiki we should defo be allowed non pregnant days lol!

I really really hope you get somewhere with this other house! Got everything crossed for you!


So today marks 24 days left, still not packed my bag, bought my essentials or got organised for Christmas. (considering I will be discharged Christmas eve I need to pull a finger out and sort Christmas out or it wont be happening lol!) I guess eventually I will get round to it but money is always an issues along with mobility but I have noticed the doubled dose of morphine making things a little easier. Along with that I'm feeling a million times better mentally. Just got my fingers crossed baby don't come early lol!! 

Do we know who the first lady to go is going to be yet? 
Were gonna need to start predictions soon haha 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Good to hear that youre in a better place mentally :hugs: I need to put your C-Section date on the front page. Yes we do need to start predictions soon.....


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm very excited to see who pops first and also to see what colours the yellow bumps turn into! x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck with the house Sambatiki - I hope you find the perfect house very soon! x


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls :hi: 

Sam I hope house hunting goes well, it must be so frusturating :( 

Yes I'm excited too ! Can't wait to see who pops first! 
Who has the earliest due date ?? 

I feel like I should be prepaired by now, but I'm totally not. 
DH and I started child birth classes last night, it's 4 weeks long. So the next 3 Mondays I'm booked. Plus drs appointments and Christmas. 
I was going to wait until after Christmas to start packing bags for everyone (baby, me, and DH) amd also start washing baby cloths and blankets. 
Does anyone think it's cutting it too close?? Is anyone else waiting too??? 
I keep thinking.... What if something happens and I'm not prepared !


----------



## Mrs Mel

Jess19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Sam I hope house hunting goes well, it must be so frusturating :(
> 
> Yes I'm excited too ! Can't wait to see who pops first!
> Who has the earliest due date ??
> 
> I feel like I should be prepaired by now, but I'm totally not.
> DH and I started child birth classes last night, it's 4 weeks long. So the next 3 Mondays I'm booked. Plus drs appointments and Christmas.
> I was going to wait until after Christmas to start packing bags for everyone (baby, me, and DH) amd also start washing baby cloths and blankets.
> Does anyone think it's cutting it too close?? Is anyone else waiting too???
> I keep thinking.... What if something happens and I'm not prepared !

I'm starting to do bits and pieces gradually, over the next few weeks.

I have a few essentials in my hosptial bag which I'll keep adding to between now and Jan and I've done one wash load of baby clothes and blankets. I'll do the rest in the next few weeks too.

I know it's unlikely, but I do have a little niggling feeling that baby might come early and I think I'd like it all done by 38 weeks really :) Just in case! x


----------



## JCh

Do any of the "yellow bump ladies" have any sense of what they think the gender will be? Maybe we can compare to when we find out?

Also plan to have my bag mostly packed after this weekend - we are staying downtown for my Xmas party - so I will be partially packed from that anyway.

Nursery is coming along.... Not sure where the Xmas gifts for baby will go!


----------



## Mrs Mel

JCh said:


> Do any of the "yellow bump ladies" have any sense of what they think the gender will be? Maybe we can compare to when we find out?
> 
> Also plan to have my bag mostly packed after this weekend - we are staying downtown for my Xmas party - so I will be partially packed from that anyway.
> 
> Nursery is coming along.... Not sure where the Xmas gifts for baby will go!

That's a great idea! Maybe have a bit of a sub list of yellow bumps and predictions so we can see who's right? x


----------



## MrsCrad

Hiya ladies,

Im a yellow bump and have no idea what Im having but all of my family and friends are saying its going to be a girl. Only 1 person has said a boy so it will be good to see if their right!


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies. 

I just wanted to give a quick update and see if maybe anyone else is going through this. I went yesterday for my 34 week check up. I am measuring 40 weeks!!! Crazy big. My doctor wants me to have a growth scan at 38 weeks to see how big he looks...that way we can prepare for a c section if needed. I really don't want one, but in the end, of course, will do whatever I need for the baby. I really wanted to be induced at about 38 1/2 weeks (right after Christmas and right before New Years) but the Doctor said he won't intervene before 39 weeks unless medically needed. :cry: I am not sure exactly when my 38 week ultrasound will be since that falls on Christmas Eve and I am sure they are closed...but maybe it will be the end of the week before that and I can talk him into inducing me on the next Friday (28th) since I will be 38 weeks and 5 days. *Wishful thinking* I really want to have him before the 1st of the year. I don't want to pay me insurance deductible all over again for just 3 days into the year! ugh! Maybe he will come just a little early on his own and all this worry will be for nothing?! 

Other than that I feel like I am missing all the "little stuff" for the baby. I have all the big stuff...but am getting worried about not having everything ready yet. My baby shower is on Dec 8th...so hopefully I will get what I need there. Anyways I guess that's it. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## PepsiChic

so picked up the convertible car seat that I spent AGES picking out because its measurments, safety ratings and its ERF...Its the Safety 1st Air 65 Complete.....

and ARGH, the Idea was to put it behind the drivers seat as my sons ERF Graco Myride 65 is behind my seat...

When the Air 65 is in rear facing and upright..its great...but for an infant it has to be reclined...and OMG seriously it has to be pretty laying FLAT, we have a large pick up truck with an extrended car and reclining that far back behind MY seat i couldnt get my legs in the car.

STUPID! we tried swopping them around and have got the Graco back behind my seat reclined for the baby, and the Safety 1st in the middle, because even upright it still reclines too far to be behind the drivers seat, and the Graco doesnt fit behind the drivers seat.

POO! talk about stress


----------



## chattyB

I feel your pain, these baby things are a bloody nightmare to work out! I was (playing) getting aquainted with my new pram yesterday afternoon and couldn't for the life of me work out how to remove the car seat/pram adapters from the bottom of my car seat ... I got so frustrated I started crying :embarrassing: turns out it was a simple case of pressing wrong button. Oooppps!

Life in the circus household was pretty quiet yesterday - no builders on as they miscalculated the amount of mosaic tiles we needed for the bathroom. The mosaics take 2-3 days on order and the guys can't proceed until they're here. The bathroom saga is now running around 4 days late and should have been finished by now HENSE we have the decorators arriving this morning to decorate the kitchen and hall, stairs and landings :-s. it's all getting a bit too much now!

I had a rebellious moment last night .... I was tired and achy, my hubby is away to Poland on business. I'd cooked the kiddies dinner, sorted homework, tidied around as much as possible in this builders dust infested hole then thought "what the hell" .... filled up the new whirlpool bath in our half tiled bathroom and sat there for over an hour. INSTANT MOOD CHANGE!! It's awesome! Even in its current half finished state. I cannot wait til it's all done and I can get on with sorting out bedrooms and clothes in time for baby.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - I havent even had my pushchair out of the box! Its still in storage at our lock up 10 miles away :dohh: Along with the car seat too :haha: Glad you had a lovely relax in the bath.... sounds FAB! Hope that the builders can finish off soon x 

Pepsi - Sounds like a right FAFF! Making me think we ought to think about having a play with ours. DH is desperate to put it in the car, but Ive said no. Makes me scared :haha:

Ready - Im so sorry youre going through this :hugs: I really hope that someone has cocked up somewhere and your next appointment youre measuring back on target :hugs: Hope you manage to sort out a date :hugs:

Mrs Crad - Most people think boy for us. But I swing from boy to girl everyday. How are you feeling generally? 

Jess - I think they say you should pack your bag around 35 weeks :blush: But I havent, Im doing next week at 36 weeks. 

AFM - Big meeting about the house tomorrow and Im feeling rather nervous that its all going to fall through and we're going to be stuck at my step dads. Im so paranoid about going into labour there, I wanted it to be just me and DH in our own home with a nursery :cry: We tried for so long to get this baby, I just want everything to be perfect, I feel like Im letting my baby down already and its not even born.


----------



## elle1981

Howdy girlies...I always forget to post here! Actually I read posts all the time but dont write a lot as with 3 kids and a puppy I seem to get half way through and then someone wants something!! lol!

Anyway...its fab to see so many early january mums! I had my 34wk mw appt on monday and baby is head down and 2/5 engaged! MW told me to get my bag packed....NOW! haha! I still havent done it though! :haha: Carseat has arrived but havent even attempted to put it in the car! Really should have a go! 

I am feeling done now...have for a while! MW said if baby was to come now she wouldnt be concerned but if my waters break at home before 36wks I'm to ring an ambulance, especially with my history of quick labours! 

Have started the RLT and EPO! It has definitely increased the intensity of the BH, so I'm sure they are doing what they say they do! :)

My Christmas shopping is all done...just need to wrap it now! Tree will go up this weekend and we have friends for festive drinks next Friday! I love Christmas! :happydance:

I hope everyone else is feeling super! 

Elle xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Sambatiki I just want to give you a massive hug. 
I really hope it gets sorted soon, and I know you feel down about the situation as it's not what you imagen but you are in no way letting you baby down. All that baby needs is you and your family and baby will have that (more than most) 


elle1981 I know what you mean midwife said to pack my soon as baby is almost fully engaged and measuring 2 weeks ahead but I don't think baby will come earlier than my c-section date so i'm chilled about it. 

As for being unprepared yesterday after moaning about it all hubby took me out and we got all the remaining Christmas presents and all the stuff we still needed for baby. So we are now all set. Bag is now packed, all we need to do is have a big spring clean get the Christmas decorations up and then wrap the presents. Feel like a million weights have been lifted off my shoulders :D!

ChattyB I hope the house is finished soon for you so you can get settled. 

Ready4Babe I am measuring 2 weeks ahead and midwife isn't too concerned, she said a lot can be down to BMI and position of baby so hopefully the scan will show everything is normal, have my fingers crossed. As for the insurance it is rubbish but if a section is needed they really don't like doing them before 39 weeks due to fluid in babys lungs which is expelled by a natural delivery but not by section.. I don't see why they couldn't induce you a few days/ a week earlier if baby is big and looks mature enough? 


xx


----------



## chattyB

Oh wow - I'd better start thinking about hospital bags soon. Planning on getting some RLT and EPO tablets this weekend :)

Sam - I have everything crossed that the house goes through and you get some good news at the meeting hun x


----------



## MrsCrad

Sam - Hope the meeting goes okay and something finally gets sorted about the house x


----------



## bdg

I've posted then ran from this thread! Hope everyone doesn't mind me posting again! 

I've not fit my car seat yet either, I'm hoping it has the right iso fix doofers in it for the base we bought, otherwise I'll have to take it to the garage! Our Travel system is still all boxed up in the garage! 

I had my 34w mw appointment today, it was a different one than normal. Bubba is still head down which is good but she didn't say if I was engaged or not. I'll have to wait and see at the 36 week one! 

I'm convinced that I'm going to give birth early (knowing my luck now I'll be 41 weeks and complaining about still being pregnant!!!) I'm not sure why I just feel like I'll get on maternity (7 days until that ... woohoo!) and then the baby will come, giving me no time to chill out beforehand! 

We're going on a hospital tour on Sunday and I'm looking forward to that, I've been to the hospital once but that was to go to the emergency gyno bit so it'll be cool to see where we'll actually be on the day! 

Has anyone else sorted a birth plan yet? I'm in two minds about doing one or not but the mw said to write some things down as it helps them. The only things I really want is the Vit K injection after birth and the one they give you to help the delivery of the placenta. I'd like a water birth but I'm not getting my hopes up in case they are all in use!


----------



## MummyBaron

bdg said:


> Has anyone else sorted a birth plan yet? I'm in two minds about doing one or not but the mw said to write some things down as it helps them. The only things I really want is the Vit K injection after birth and the one they give you to help the delivery of the placenta. I'd like a water birth but I'm not getting my hopes up in case they are all in use!

I'm the same i'm in two minds about a birth plan and wouldn't know what to do for it anyway as i'm having a section but there are a few things I would like to happen.. I want the screen to come down so I can see them take baby out and I want my fella to trim the cord, I want him to tell me what baby measures and weighs and if all goes according to plan and baby is healthy I want my partner to hold baby for the reminder of the surgery until i'm in recover then I want skin to skin and to breast feed before hubby dresses baby. Do I need a birth plan to say that? xx


----------



## JCh

So jealous of anyone done Xmas shopping, I'm desperate to get it done ASAP! I HATE shopping once it's busy..... Hope I can at least get almost everything completed - here's to hoping.... This weekend is a write-off since we have my work Xmas party downtown and there won't be enough time probably.... Might just have to stop during this week.... Hrmmmm


----------



## MummyBaron

JCh have you thought of online shopping? That's what we did for the majority of are gifts and then bobbed into town to get the last few bits 
Hope you have fun at your Christmas party xx


----------



## bdg

MummyBaron - My MW said that if you write it down and put it in your notes, they can just read it without having to bother you if you are in pain. I suppose it can't harm any to write it down? I'll probably end up writing some stuff but really, I just want a healthy baby at the end of it, if they need to deviate from what I'd like then that's what they need to do! 

JCh - I've just done most of mine online! I hate Christmas shopping at the best of times nevermind with a 34 week bump!


----------



## MummyBaron

Bdg great idea i'll write something up and put it in notes.. 
I did one from my little boy but didn't follow it at all lol when your in labour you really do tend to just go with the flow lol 
xx


----------



## duckytwins

I don't have my Christmas shopping done yet - some, but not all. I don't feel very Christmasy this year with my sister gone, the one year angelversary of Tess looming in a few weeks, and being so sick. I am trying to be festive for the boys, but I'm just miserable all around. I will probably do the rest of my shopping online so I don't have to haul my sorry self outside. 

RE a birth plan, I am not going to make a formal one this time around. I had such high hopes for when the boys were born and it all went out the window. All I want them to know is that I desparately want to breastfeed, so whatever the best thing to do to help that happen, is what I want.


----------



## MummyBaron

Aww Ducky I hope you feel better soon :( I know the anniversaries of losses are always hard but I pray that you and your family make it through. 
As for Christmas shopping online is so much easier isn't it!!
They say that having skin to skin contact as soon as possible is best for helping to establish breast feeding and obviously getting them on the breast asap. Good luck! I can't wait to start breast feeding again it's amazing
xx


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks MummyB. I wanted to breastfeed the boys, but then had an emergency c and wasn't allowed to have them until the next day. Then, despite pumping like a crazy person, watched my milk go from barely there to non-existant. I was devastated. I really wish there was a way to guarantee I can do it this time. 

My mom just came over to drop off some lunch for me and we started talking about Christmas and my sister and she started to cry. It's so hard to enjoy the season when there are so many emotions still so fresh. I guess even DS mentioned something to his teacher about my sister at school the other day... He never talks about it. 

I think it might be nap time for me. This pneumonia is a killer!


----------



## JCh

I'm considering online shopping.... I've gotten a few gifts completed... Not sure what to buy for some people on the list - or they have something specific they want... Not always something to get online... Thinking maybe I'll just plan to run into a Walmart and get it all done... Maybe an early morning excursion? 
Feeling SO scatter-brained lately! And SUPER mental/ physical exhaustion... :(

Awwww, ducky - Can't imagine how hard this year will be, just know that tess and ur sis will be looking down on u proud of ur big bump and precious new life to come. :hugs: The holiday season can really be a downer after any loss. Stay strong and make it through.

MommyBaron - I would say best to have a few notes written for a birth plan - that way they at least know ur wishes and can try to ensure those go as planned, despite the c-sec. 
Reminds me that I need to get mine done too.... Ahhh - so much to do right now....


----------



## diggory77

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?
I have done a birth plan and its quite detailed, but I'm hopefully having the baby in a MLU, where I suppose there's more choices as to what you do or don't want, plus always the possibility I'll need to be transferred.
I've managed to pack my hospital bag, but it looks like I'm about to go on holiday for 3 weeks so might have to cut it down a little. 
Struggling to keep motivated now I'm on mat leave and hoping this baby comes a bit earlier than 40 weeks! My husband and I aren't going home with our families as he feel its just too close to the baby coming and they live a few hours away, so I think christmas will be soo boring this year. I've had to do all the shopping early as next weekend is the last weekend I'll be going home before the baby comes, so I'll be taking all the presents home then. I'm a first time mom so it just feels like the calm before the storm at the moment. Can't imagine having a baby in the house, I'm sure ill know soon enough though!
I've got a midwife appointment next week when I'll be 35 and a half weeks. At my last appt (33 weeks) the mw said baby's head wasn't engaged at all, all you ladies seem to be having things happening so I'm hoping the next appointment things will get going! Terrified of being induced!
Xxxx


----------



## mommymakayla

Afternoon Ladies
Ducky-cant imagine what you are going through :hugs:

Had a pretty hard nite last nite. Was up all nite last nite with a painfull toothache. was hoping i could make it through the last bit of the pregnancy with no more visits but i guess not. 
Made an appt to have my dentist take a look and need to go back next week to have a couple cavitites fixed. 
I have to say though i love the dentisit office, they didnt make me pay for todays visit which would have cost me $125. and have agreed to let me do a payment plan for the actual dental work i will need to have done next week. Thank god since i dont have much money in december


----------



## FitzBaby

Ducky ... So sorry for your loses and hoping you find co fort this season. My father up and left my mother about a month ago (weeks shy of their 40th wedding anniversary) and has cut off all contact with all of his children. In a way I am feeling a loss too, just not asmharsh as your, but will be thinking of you!

Ugh ... Christmas shopping is no where near done and DD is of the age now where I can't take her with me because she remembers everything and will know if a present is for her! Will have to figure something out soon.

Had my 33/34 week appointment yesterday. Still measuring big. Have gained 35lbs already ...yikes. But am happy because with DD had gained 50 by this time. Seems LO is sitting on a nerve and that's been causing lots of back pain and making walking difficult. Lovely.

RE a birth plan, only had two directions with DD and will likely keep it the same. I DO NOT want a c section (unless absolutely necessary) and I want LO cleaned prior to LO being given to me. I know that sou DS horrible but I just don't want LO cleaned on me or anything like that. with DD she had eaten too much fluid so they whisked her away anyway. Just want a safe delivery with a healthy baby ready to breastfeed!


----------



## PepsiChic

I guess I have a birth plan, I just write down how Id like it to go and give it to my obgyn and another to the nuse to pin to the board in my room.

Natural birth so:
NO NEEDLES
No IV
No Epi
No pitocin shot to deliver placenta
Husband to cut cord
No circumsion of the baby
Yes to breastfeeding
Allowed to birth in whatever positon I feel comfortable
Not hooked to monitors
Able to move around freely

In emergency: (back up plan)
Gas to knock me out
Do whats necessary to get baby out as quickly and safely as possible!


----------



## PepsiChic

Oh and we had our cat xrayed recently because she has been having problems toileting...

needs surgery costing $3000

blah...luckily we have some time to get money together for it because shes not in pain, though we have been given some meds to give her to make it easier for her to go.

Its a lot of money but if we left it eventually it would get to the point that treatment wouldnt be available. Shes only 2 and otherwise perfectly healthy and normal and active...so dont feel like leaving it, nor having hr put to sleep is an option.

still..was hoping itd be something easier then a $3000 surgery!


----------



## MummyBaron

PepsiChic it's horrible when our fur babies are poorly, glad it's something fixable and you'll be able to treat eventually. Hope she's finding it easier on the meds. 
xx


----------



## felicity0444

Monday evening while sitting on the couch I got very dizzy. I run to the bathroom...have diarrhea (sorry tmi) my brother brings me juice (maybe low blood sugar?) I immediately throw that up. Finally when I think everything is done, I stand up and start bleeding (gushing). I immediately get carried to the car and go to labor & delivery. Started having contractions on the way. By the time the two hour mark had passed doc said I had lost too much blood and we were doing an emergency c section. I have never felt so sick. I was so bad off my husband said "goodbye" just in case. But thanks to someone somewhere looking out for us we are both fine! I have had 3 blood transfusions....and countless other things done, but I am finally up and around again. Baby aiden is doing great! Breathing and eating on his own even though I was only 34+1. He's doing so well He may get to go home soon! Sorry if this sounds a tad confused (lol on percocet for the pain) but here's a pic! I will update when I'm a little more clear minded. (Crud it won't let me upload pics from my phone will as soon as I can) p.s. he was 18 1/2 inches long and 4lbs 14.7 oz. :)


----------



## PepsiChic

felicity0444 said:


> Monday evening while sitting on the couch I got very dizzy. I run to the bathroom...have diarrhea (sorry tmi) my brother brings me juice (maybe low blood sugar?) I immediately throw that up. Finally when I think everything is done, I stand up and start bleeding (gushing). I immediately get carried to the car and go to labor & delivery. Started having contractions on the way. By the time the two hour mark had passed doc said I had lost too much blood and we were doing an emergency c section. I have never felt so sick. I was so bad off my husband said "goodbye" just in case. But thanks to someone somewhere looking out for us we are both fine! I have had 3 blood transfusions....and countless other things done, but I am finally up and around again. Baby aiden is doing great! Breathing and eating on his own even though I was only 34+1. He's doing so well He may get to go home soon! Sorry if this sounds a tad confused (lol on percocet for the pain) but here's a pic! I will update when I'm a little more clear minded. (Crud it won't let me upload pics from my phone will as soon as I can) p.s. he was 18 1/2 inches long and 4lbs 14.7 oz. :)

wow so scary! Im glad both you and baby are doing well :hugs: congrats!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh my goodness!!! How scary! I'm so glad someone was there with you! Glad to hear you and baby are both okay! Congrats mama!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## chattyB

OMG Felicity!! So sorry you had such a scary time but I'm so glad that you and baby Aiden are doing well. Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy! 

Ducky :hugs: anniversarys are very hard. I'm thinking of you. Every day that passes is a day closer to meeting your baby ... You're nearly there huni.

I've done 75% of my Xmas shopping online and have been wrapping and labelling it as it arrives .... I underestimated how difficult it is to sit on the floor and cut gift paper lol - I've now decided the "granny way" of sitting at the diningroom table to wrap gifts is the way to go lol. I'll be making my birth plan this weekend - I know exactly what I want (and don't want), its all in my head. Just need to get organised and put it in writing now :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Goodness Felicity, that sounds so scary. But congratulations, I'm so pleased you and your little one are doing ok :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Felicity - CONGRATS!!!! Hope you and baby are recovering well and get to come home soon :hugs: Can't wait to hear all about it properly when you have time :hugs: Will update the front page with actual dates xxx 

Ducky - Im so sorry its coming to a hard part of the year :hugs: Anniversarys are so hard and more so at this time of year. I am making a concious effort this year to make sure this xmas is special, it will be the last one for DH and I as a couple. I lost my father xmas eve 1999, its still sad now even after all these years. But it does get easier.... its just hard getting there :hugs: 

BRB xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

felicity0444 - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy! So glad your both doing so well and fingers crossed you'll be home together soon! Sorry you had such a nasty experience but it's over now. Looking forward to hearing from you when things settle down.

xx


----------



## JCh

Congrats, so sorry to hear of the scary ordeal! Very happy to hear things have worked out. :hugs: Hope things keep going on the right path and he can be home with you soon!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks Sam! We lost my father in law on Christmas day about 11 years ago, so Christmas just keeps getting more and more bittersweet. We try really hard to focus on the boys (and soon to be new baby), so we have to move past it, but with my sister gone now and Tess's angelversary, there might be a little renewed sadness. 

Are you and OH splitting up? I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

If you'd like to change my date to December 31 on the front page, we won't be going any later than that. Thanks!


----------



## MummyBaron

duckytwins said:


> Are you and OH splitting up? I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:
> !

I think she means cause of the baby coming Ducky. 

Are you feeling any better hun? :hugs:
You never know baby could come Christmas time and then you could have a nice Christmas memory 
xx


----------



## duckytwins

Oh geez! :blush: I misinterpreted! :dohh:


----------



## MummyBaron

Ducky- I think my baby brain is starting to spread :haha:

xx


----------



## Jess19

Oh my! Falicity I'm so glad you and your little boy are alright! That must have been terrible :(
:hug:


----------



## PepsiChic

For weeks now ive been having BH and had a OBGYN appointment yesterday which everything seems to be fine, baby is head down and very low but still kicking and punching and generally being a wiggler.

today however lots of strong contractions, but nothing regular and not lasting more then 20-30 seconds max, pretty certain its not labour, but damn its uncomfortable!

on a positive note, my mum and dad sent a "care package" to us from the UK, a box full of British foods and treats, I just finished off a packet of milky bar buttons....heaven! and my husband is eying up the blackthorn cider! Lots of cans of heinz soups and also Pataks curry sauce mm mm mm!!!!!!!!!!!! Curry tonight!....just a tikka though nothing too spicy or this little boy may just decide to show up!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy December ladies! Getting close now :D x


----------



## MummyBaron

Mrs Mel Happy Christmas :D!!

I am currently sat twiddling my thumbs while the other half moves furniture about so I can decorate my tree and get the get all the decorations up. I am SOOO EXCITED! lol 


PepsiChic - I love our UK treats and everything you have mentioned if I moved I'd need weekly care packages aha! Hope the braxton hicks calm down soon hunni.

xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks! We've just decorated our tree and lounge!

Love Christmas! Hope you have fun decorating! x


----------



## PepsiChic

eeekkk december! where has this year gone?!?!?

I set up the new pack n play yesterday, completely in love with it...just need the baby now! Oh and ordered some newborn diapers...we use cloth but I find the first few weeks easier using disposables


----------



## mommymakayla

yay december :happydance:
cant wait till xmas for my lil girl !!
I cant believe that some of us will be holding our LOs at the end of this month!!!!
Hoping my baby stays put till the scheduled c-section that i have!!!!!


----------



## elle1981

felicity0444 said:


> Monday evening while sitting on the couch I got very dizzy. I run to the bathroom...have diarrhea (sorry tmi) my brother brings me juice (maybe low blood sugar?) I immediately throw that up. Finally when I think everything is done, I stand up and start bleeding (gushing). I immediately get carried to the car and go to labor & delivery. Started having contractions on the way. By the time the two hour mark had passed doc said I had lost too much blood and we were doing an emergency c section. I have never felt so sick. I was so bad off my husband said "goodbye" just in case. But thanks to someone somewhere looking out for us we are both fine! I have had 3 blood transfusions....and countless other things done, but I am finally up and around again. Baby aiden is doing great! Breathing and eating on his own even though I was only 34+1. He's doing so well He may get to go home soon! Sorry if this sounds a tad confused (lol on percocet for the pain) but here's a pic! I will update when I'm a little more clear minded. (Crud it won't let me upload pics from my phone will as soon as I can) p.s. he was 18 1/2 inches long and 4lbs 14.7 oz. :)

Eeeeeeeeekkkk how frightening for you!! Over the moon to hear it was a happy outcome and you have your little man safely in your arms!
Congratulations!! Looking forward to the pics! :flower:

Elle xx


----------



## chattyB

BLEUGH!!! It's 4.45am here, been up for an hour already :(. Up til now I've been feeling brilliant and still found it hard to believe I only have around 5 weeks left ... Then I catch this damn cold! Nose is blocked, then running like a tap, then blocked again - throat feels like I've swallowed razor blades, my lips are so dry that they're cracked and bleeding and my ears are "popping". I'm not able to sleep as I'm not breathing through my nose which means my mouth gets very dry (snoring!) and I start choking :(. 

I can handle most things but the common cold leaves me just miserable :(

*whinge over*


----------



## PepsiChic

So we DTD earlier, very gently because of how painful my SPD has been, and the BH and sickness on top of it..

Int he last hour and a half Ive been having really sharp pains across my pelvis, I can barely get up it makes my eyes water. Im pretty sure its just a mixutre of BH, SPD and the baby being so low hes prbably pressing a nerve...

I guess it if doesnt go away I'll have to take a trip to the hospital, Ive not felt this much pain so far in the pregnancy :(


----------



## JCh

PepsiChic said:


> So we DTD earlier, very gently because of how painful my SPD has been, and the BH and sickness on top of it..
> 
> Int he last hour and a half Ive been having really sharp pains across my pelvis, I can barely get up it makes my eyes water. Im pretty sure its just a mixutre of BH, SPD and the baby being so low hes prbably pressing a nerve...
> 
> I guess it if doesnt go away I'll have to take a trip to the hospital, Ive not felt this much pain so far in the pregnancy :(

Ohhh no! Hopefully it calms back down and doesn't continue.... Maybe a hot bath?
Not sure since the last post was quite a few hours ago! But good luck!


----------



## JCh

Also, happy December everyone.... There is a change some babies may come this month... OR next!!! OMG, feels like it totally snuck up on me. 
Only working for 2 more weeks - SO thrilled to have vacation time saved up to not work through the holidays at all and just sit back and relax!

On a high note, managed to finish off my Xmas shopping before Dec 1st (my goal!) - just need to wrap it all and organize for each family...

This weekend was my company Xmas party, it was LOTS of fun - even got my 5 year award (which means I get roasted but I did alright - HATE having to say thank u and give a small speech in front of 120+ people!!!!!! BUT I managed to do it without crying :)!) Got up and danced quite a bit as well - was so nice to enjoy that time with friends/ co-workers.... They were all quite impressed that I was up busting a move as well as I managed to stay awake until the very END! Felt like I really got my time in before I go on leave.... :thumbup:


----------



## mommymakayla

Morning everyone
Hows everyone doing this week? Hope everyone had a good weekend. Had a pretty busy weekend. hoping the next 3 weeks ends will be more relazing. Since they will be my last weekends just as 3 of us. 
Little over 3 weeks to finish everything, should be enough. If not then i guess my OH will have to finish the rest! 
Got our growth scan on friday, looking forward to seeing our lil man then :)


----------



## duckytwins

We had a busy weekend. A friend of ours invited us to her hometown's Winterfest on Saturday. Frosty the Snowman, Santa and Mrs. Claus came and then there was a parade of decorated fire trucks! Then we went to eat at Friendly's. It was fun, but soooooo cold! We walked around (and stood) a lot, so I was pretty sore when we got home and had a hard time sleeping. 

Yesterday, we ran errands and did a little more Christmas decorating. I'm still coughing like crazy and it hurts. Today, I'm so swollen, I feel like a balloon animal! My hands, feet, ankles and legs are so tight, they hurt. My socks are making dents in my ankles and I can't get my feet into any shoes.


----------



## PepsiChic

JCh said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> So we DTD earlier, very gently because of how painful my SPD has been, and the BH and sickness on top of it..
> 
> Int he last hour and a half Ive been having really sharp pains across my pelvis, I can barely get up it makes my eyes water. Im pretty sure its just a mixutre of BH, SPD and the baby being so low hes prbably pressing a nerve...
> 
> I guess it if doesnt go away I'll have to take a trip to the hospital, Ive not felt this much pain so far in the pregnancy :(
> 
> Ohhh no! Hopefully it calms back down and doesn't continue.... Maybe a hot bath?
> Not sure since the last post was quite a few hours ago! But good luck!Click to expand...

I had a hot bath but couldnt get out because of the pain, so had to yell for my DH to lift me out the bath and put me in bed :nope: he was so worried about me. luckily I fell asleep pretty quickly, I woke up a lot during the night due to my toddler having a night terror and then kept waking himself up. But luckily my hips and pelvis arent so painful i cant walk today, just achey sore. Gonna try another hot bath now I just finished work and the toddler is napping. 

Im ready for bed though to be honest and its only 6pm!


----------



## PepsiChic

oh and made two new baby gear buys! We took the Air 65 car seat back and got the Guide 65 instead which is much smaller, it still wont work for the newborn as it reclines too far to fit, but does work perfectly for the toddler rear facing, and the newborn will get the toddlers MyRide 65 which doesnt recline as far back!

(also the Guide 65 was $84 cheaper! bonus!)

We also picked up the snugabunny swing which looks SO comfy I wish they made one for adults!!!


----------



## mommymakayla

pepsichic- thats the same swing that we bought, looks so comfy :)


----------



## duckytwins

Some of the things they make for babies and kids, they totally need to make for adults too!!! We need to be comfy too, don't we?? :haha:


----------



## mommymakayla

Was wondering if any of you ladies knew a good brand of breast pads to buy ?
Not sure which type of brand to go with, as there are so many on the market!
Any suggestions on what to buy ?


----------



## duckytwins

I have Avent ones from when the boys were born that I never got to use. I can't imagine the brands are much different. I think it's more about whether you'd rather have disposable or not. :shrug:


----------



## PepsiChic

mommymakayla said:


> Was wondering if any of you ladies knew a good brand of breast pads to buy ?
> Not sure which type of brand to go with, as there are so many on the market!
> Any suggestions on what to buy ?

They are all pretty much the same when it comes to disposable. I leaked a hell of a lot with my first son and had to change them every 15 minutes or double them up. I tried avent and lansinoh and settled on walmart own brand because they worked exactly the same, were cheaper and I had to buy lots!


----------



## Rockell8788

Omg I just realised I haven't brought any breast pads and there was me thinking I was all ready! 
Had midwife yesterday bump is 3/5 engaged and boy don't I know it. Had false labour twice over the weekend and with losing bits of my plug been put on a sex ban for a week :haha: couldn't be the furthest thing from my mind.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope all you ladies are ok :)

I've got an appointment today 34/35 weeks and I know that my little one's not engaged yet - I think she/he is heading in the right direction, the hiccups are down low but they're still to the side and not quite low enough yet! Hurry up baby, get into the right position, lol!

I've just washed and put away their clothes, just how cute are little newborn sleep suits and vests?! x


----------



## chattyB

I've spent an interesting morning in the assessment unit as Fidget wasn't as Fidgety this morning. I was on the monitors for over an hour as his beat to beat variability on his heart trace wasn't great. He was still pretty quiet but started picking up after 40 minutes and his trace improved ... Was dreading having to stay in but they've let me go home. He's still being quiet but moving more than he was earlier. Midwife thinks its because I'm loaded with this cold and not sleeping well - maybe Fidget is just sleepy too.

I'm to keep an eye on him and go back in if I'm concerned. I'm planning on spending the next few days on the sofa, under the duvet and trying to rest as much as I can!


----------



## Jess19

Chatty so glad that everything is ok :) 
Get lots of rest and drink lots of water and enjoy a day on the couch :)


----------



## JCh

Glad to hear everything is ok with LO.... Get lots of rest/ fluids and hope it clears up quickly! 
I've started to come down with a cold after a busy weekend, staying up pretty late.... Throat is killing me, runny nose - feeling like crap :(

And to top it all off, hubby got laid off yesterday - ohhhh my life is just going so well :dohh:


----------



## MummyBaron

Hope your feeling better soon ChattyB

JCh i'm sorry about your hubby, hope your okay xx


----------



## duckytwins

chatty, glad to hear everything seems to be okay. Getting some rest will help!

J, I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you can feel better soon. And I'm sorry about DH. Mine was laid off when I was pg with the boys. It was scary, but it all worked out. I hope he can recover quickly. 

AFM, I had my first "delivering baby" dream last night. I was in labor in the hospital, being wheeled through the hallways, but right before I was going to go in to give birth, the dream ended and I started a new dream about Peyton Manning!!! What the...???

Today, baby doesn't seem to be moving much at all. This is not normal. I usually have a TON of movement around this time. Then all of a sudden, I got this terrible cramp. Now, it's just kind of achy. I think I am going to go up in a bit and try the doppler. Not sure how much comfort that will bring though....


----------



## JCh

Have something sugary/ cold - like orange juice... Lay on ur left side and count kicks?


----------



## duckytwins

I actually don't have any orange juice :( I had a little bit of chocolate, which usually does it. I got one thump and that's it...


----------



## JCh

Hrrmmm Ducky! I'd say speak with ur doc/ MW and ask them... How long have u been waiting for some movement?
I had this happen back a few weeks ago - baby was having a really sleepy day or something and didn't "wake up" until 4 hr later than his usual time.... Baby might just be having one of those days....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Im so sorry I have been AWOL loads going on. Today we found out the house is sorted!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: We should be in for christmas!! I am so relieved. Had MW appointment yesterday and baby is measuring a week ahead so has slowed down since last week and I havent put on anymore weight :thumbup:

Ducky - If it doesnt seem right defo speak to your MW. It isnt worth any chances. I went in at 27 weeks and it just G having a quiet day but the MW's said I was right to go in xxxx Let us know how you get on xxx 

JCH - Im so sorry about DH what an awful time for it to happen. Has he been there long enough to get any redundancy? I really hope he finds something very soon x Get better soon... I've only just got rid of my cold too :hugs: 

Chatty - Im sorry Fidget has given you a scare :hugs: So pleased he's OK xx

Mrs Mel - Hope all went well with your appointment. I havent started washing yet but I cant wait! 

Rockelle - Hope youre now stocked up! How exciting that youre losing your plug. I think you might be going before me xxx 

Mrs B - Hope youre OK xxx 

Not sure if I have missed anyone as I had about 5 pages to catch up on :haha: But hope youre all well xxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

I definatly recommend getting checked out if baby isnt moving much, I waited 24 hours once to try nd get baby to move, went in got checked out everything was fine BUT the nurse gave me a right telling off for waiting!

I felt like I was being silly about worrying, but at the end of the day its not worth the risk to wait!

I havent bought any newborn clothes yet...really need to get round to doing that! I have all my sons 3month + clothing, but we gave all his nwborn and 0-3 month to a friend when she found out she was expecting a boy. I dont plan on getting much though, had WAY too many clothes last time, He'll practically live in sleepsuits for the first couple of months anyway. 

Also need to order the swaddles, they were a lifesaver for the first 4 months of my toddlers life!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - You need to get buying hun! :haha: Hope everything else is going OK for you x


----------



## duckytwins

I called my dr and he sent me to L&D. Baby still isn't moving much, but the heartbeat is good. I'm having contractions too. They kind of hurt! I'm watching them on the monitor and its really weird to see it happen on the screen and feel it at the same time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Glad youre getting checked out. Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Awww Ducky does that mean maybe baby is on the way? 
Or just BH? 

Good luck either way hun 
xx


----------



## duckytwins

No, no baby today. I'm being sent home. Baby looks good I guess.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - YAYYY glad all is well xxxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Glad everything is okay Ducky! :) 

Did they confirm that the contractions were BH or is it just a case of wait and see? 

Hope baby comes soon for you hun and that your feeling better soon. Your in my thoughts anyway xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I've missed lots ladies! Good to see the thread is busy :)



chattyB said:


> I've spent an interesting morning in the assessment unit as Fidget wasn't as Fidgety this morning. I was on the monitors for over an hour as his beat to beat variability on his heart trace wasn't great. He was still pretty quiet but started picking up after 40 minutes and his trace improved ... Was dreading having to stay in but they've let me go home. He's still being quiet but moving more than he was earlier. Midwife thinks its because I'm loaded with this cold and not sleeping well - maybe Fidget is just sleepy too.
> 
> I'm to keep an eye on him and go back in if I'm concerned. I'm planning on spending the next few days on the sofa, under the duvet and trying to rest as much as I can!

Glad everything is ok Chatty - it is scary when the movements slow down.



JCh said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok with LO.... Get lots of rest/ fluids and hope it clears up quickly!
> I've started to come down with a cold after a busy weekend, staying up pretty late.... Throat is killing me, runny nose - feeling like crap :(
> 
> And to top it all off, hubby got laid off yesterday - ohhhh my life is just going so well :dohh:

Hope you're feeling ok hun and sorry to hear about hubby. Really bad timing for you :( I hope he can find something very soon.



Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im so sorry I have been AWOL loads going on. Today we found out the house is sorted!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: We should be in for christmas!! I am so relieved. Had MW appointment yesterday and baby is measuring a week ahead so has slowed down since last week and I havent put on anymore weight :thumbup:
> 
> Ducky - If it doesnt seem right defo speak to your MW. It isnt worth any chances. I went in at 27 weeks and it just G having a quiet day but the MW's said I was right to go in xxxx Let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> JCH - Im so sorry about DH what an awful time for it to happen. Has he been there long enough to get any redundancy? I really hope he finds something very soon x Get better soon... I've only just got rid of my cold too :hugs:
> 
> Chatty - Im sorry Fidget has given you a scare :hugs: So pleased he's OK xx
> 
> Mrs Mel - Hope all went well with your appointment. I havent started washing yet but I cant wait!
> 
> Rockelle - Hope youre now stocked up! How exciting that youre losing your plug. I think you might be going before me xxx
> 
> Mrs B - Hope youre OK xxx
> 
> Not sure if I have missed anyone as I had about 5 pages to catch up on :haha: But hope youre all well xxxx

Fab news about the house Sambatiki! What a relief for you!
Midwife was great thanks, little one is head down, looking likely to engage soon and is measuring on track. Next time we meet (2 weeks) we'll be discussing my birth plan, eeeek!
Anyone else feel like it's getting so real now?



duckytwins said:


> No, no baby today. I'm being sent home. Baby looks good I guess.

Great news ducky - really glad all is ok.

Hope everyone else is well. It's snowing here in the UK today, looking out of my office window it's really pretty :D

xx


----------



## chattyB

I've done it! I've ordered my birth pool! It'll be delivered within the next few days. I'm getting butterflies every time I think about how close it is til we meet baby - and yet it still doesn't real!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yikes! I know, I'm just about to order my TENS machine, that makes it all seem so real!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - We hardly spoke about a birth plan at my 36 weeks... only that C-section frightens the crap out of me and I want to have a GA rather than an epi if that happens. Glad all went well for you x Which Tens are you going to get? I was looking last night and have no idea :shrug: Im watching a couple on Ebay. I think it will feel more real for me when I move house and start to put the baby's things away :cloud9:

Chatty - YAYYYYY!!! :yipee: Now that is getting exciting! Are you going to have it filled as a water feature in the house? :haha: 

AFM - Another rubbish nights sleep, so pleased Im now finished work. Just cant seem to get comfy anymore :( hey-ho though I really dont mind, I just dont want to be too tired for when the big day comes x


----------



## Mrs Mel

A couple of midwives have recommended a website to me for the TENS - it's this;

https://www.babycaretens.com/index.php

The femme TENS is in the sale at the moment, £30 rather than £60 (it's the purple one on the TENS page) so I reckon I'll order one of those soon.

Yeah, I really enjoyed sorting out babys nursery and putting away all the clothes / bits and pieces, it definitely helps to make it all feel real now they have their own room and own possesions!

I guess you'll be starting to pack soon? I love moving into a new house and making it homely! Lovely time of year for it too, it's always extra cosy at Christmas :) xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs A - Thats a bargain will get one and the half price thermometer too! :haha: We're all packed, everything has been in storage since July and we've been living with my stepdad. Thats why I have been quite anxious about moving.... didnt fancy bringing up a baby in one room in a house iygwim. But thankfully it seems to be working out... just need G to stay put until we're settled :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm sure these things always work out ok in the end :)

We'd been living in a really tiny house (and TTC) and then moved into a larger house at the start of this year then we got pregnant very shortly after the move, I think things, generally, do fall in to place :)

Well spotted with the 1/2 price thermometer, I hadn't seen that! I think I'll get one of those too x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs A - It seems to in the end.... just has been such a struggle with both TTC (4 years, 2 MC and IVF) and the house (in process since April) :haha: But its all going to be worth it in the end xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

Just wondering how everyone is getting on and feeling? Some of us will have our babies by the end of the month how scary! 

I had a lovely weekend went away for the night with my husband and was our 1st wedding anniversary on monday, were has a year gone i will never know :shrug: but my mum has been ill she had an operation when i was 19 wks pregnant cause she has fibroids in her womb but the operation didnt work so she has got to have a full hystorectomy so she will be out of action for at least 6 weeks! 

Oh and had my 34 week check up with the midwife and im measuring 35 weeks and baby is still breech :cry: so got to go back at 36 weeks and hopefully she has turned on her own.

Emma x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs A - It seems to in the end.... just has been such a struggle with both TTC (4 years, 2 MC and IVF) and the house (in process since April) :haha: But its all going to be worth it in the end xx

Blimey, I didn't realise you'd had such a journey. You'll really, really appreciate it when you have your new baby in your arms in your new house :) xx



ChristiansMum said:


> Just wondering how everyone is getting on and feeling? Some of us will have our babies by the end of the month how scary!
> 
> I had a lovely weekend went away for the night with my husband and was our 1st wedding anniversary on monday, were has a year gone i will never know :shrug: but my mum has been ill she had an operation when i was 19 wks pregnant cause she has fibroids in her womb but the operation didnt work so she has got to have a full hystorectomy so she will be out of action for at least 6 weeks!
> 
> Oh and had my 34 week check up with the midwife and im measuring 35 weeks and baby is still breech :cry: so got to go back at 36 weeks and hopefully she has turned on her own.
> 
> Emma x

Fingers crossed she turns for you - I think these babies are quite clever and do tend to turn themselves towards the end :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Christians mum - Have you got your ball to bounce on? I also heard getting on all fours and rocking is also very good to get baby to turn x Good luck xx 

Mrs M - Thanks hun x


----------



## mommymakayla

:happydance: About 3 weeks to go till my c-section!!!! Very scary that i might not be able to have my OH in the room during the surgery as he might need to be watching our Daughter! Kinda makes me mad that the one time that we need some one to watch her for an hour or 2, that no one wants to!!! oh well i guess.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mommym - so close for you! I hope you can have OH in the room with you x


----------



## duckytwins

I had a few more contractions again last night, along with a lower backache. They said they were caused by dehydration, but I drink about 60-something ounces of water a day. I just can't drink much more than that - I feel like I'm drowning already. 

I have my regularly scheduled appt tomorrow, so I guess we'll wait and see. Baby is moving a LOT more this morning!


----------



## MummyBaron

Ah Ducky I hope baby comes soon for you!

Sambatiki YEYYYYYY!! SO glad the house is sorted for you, bet you feel like a weight has been lifted 

xx


----------



## PepsiChic

This baby is going to kill me I swear!

I had menstral type cramps again yesterday afternoon, the baby flipped and I had sharp shooting pains down my back right into my tail done, no matetr which way I laid down it hurt SO much. My husband heated up my clay pads and I put them on my back, And I just laid in the dark on my right side for a good 3 hours to try and relax. eventually baby moved again in the 4th hour and the pain vanished.

menstral cramps again last night though, I had a wet patch ont he bed too, smelt like pee though. Drs app next thursday so will mention it then.


----------



## Rockell8788

Brilliant news on your house sambatiki, bet you feel so much more relaxed now.

Seems like a lot of us are starting to get geared up for these babies now

Iv caught my dd tonsillitis now she had it for 3 weeks now nothing is getting rid of it. Dh has is as well although he doesn't have tonsils and is snoring so bad. Iv been surviving off 4hrs of broken sleep for weeks now really taking its toll on me. Good preparation I suppose for baby but my god I'm a miserable cow :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - Have you got a firm date yet? Cant believe its getting that close now! 

Ducky - Keep up the water drinking hun its so good for you. When I did IVF I had to drink 2 litres a day! It was so hard to do but I just bought a big bottle of water and kept sipping at it all day. I know its hard as you just want to pee all the time :hugs: Glad baby is moving loads more. Good luck with your appointment. 

Pepsi - That sounds VERY ouchie! Hope this means baby is ready in the launch position for you! 

Rockelle - Hope you get better soon xxx 

I need to update the front sheet :blush: havent done it for ages.... could you remind me of any planned C-sec dates and I'll get it all updated. 

Thanks for all your lovely comments about the house.... its such a relief. 

Packing my hospital bag on Friday, am I the only one that has left it so late? :haha:


----------



## mommymakayla

sambatiki- Ive got a planned c-section for December 27th.
oddly i have yet to pack my hospital bag! my OH is making me do it this weekend. I suppose i shall do it!


----------



## Mrs Mel

My bag is mostly packed! I still have a few bits to gather together, but it's packed enough so if I need to grab it and run, I can do.

It's mainly because I'm too impatient, I need things to do to keep me busy! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - Updated for you. I guess because you have a date you think that as long as its ready by then its OK. 

Mrs M - Fancy coming to help me :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'd love to! ;)

I'm on the look out for distractions - nursery is now finished, have bought as many non-gender, team yellow safe clothes as I can for now, which are washed and put away. Moses basket is all ready as are the blankets...I'm really running out of things to do!

Christmas shopping is a good distraction, I guess! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - OMG! You are prepared.... you could do my wrapping and help move house when the time comes if you like! :haha: Have you got any friends you could go out for cake with? Or have over to watch films with?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yes - I'll be ok really :) I'm still working and will be right up until Christmas Eve. Then between Christmas and the arrival of the stork (if only ;)) I'll be making the most of my free time, catching up with friends while I still can!

I've just always been very impatient! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs M - I thought you had already started Mat Leave and was getting bored! How is work? Have you got to train someone to take over from you?


----------



## chattyB

Labour bag packed??? Pahahahahaha - I'm lucky if I finish this week with the clean washing pile installed in the right rooms .... I really need to stop procrastinating!! 

Half of the problem is that the bathrooms are STILL bein installed, although nearly completed now - it's taken a few weeks longer than first thought and I assumed that I'd have plenty of time left after the workmen had finished. 

My cats are safely installed in the downstairs bedroom - they're indoor cats and I couldn't take the risk of them escaping whilst the bathroom work was being carried out. The downstairs bedroom will become my 12 yr old sons bedroom and his bedroom will be the nursery. I'm currently sorting out the large cupboard under the stairs (complete with cat flap) so I can keep all the cats bits n bobs such as feed bowls and litter box in there and out of the way of the dog and baby :).

I'm hoping that we'll be all set for my older son to move rooms at the weekend, then I can get on with the nursery!! (And labour bag lol)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs M - I thought you had already started Mat Leave and was getting bored! How is work? Have you got to train someone to take over from you?

He he!
Work is good thanks, I'm just sat at a desk, so it's not physically demanding in any way.
Yes, I'm handing stuff over, which is good, but very strange though! Feels odd watching someone do my work while I watch (and snoop around on B&B!)

How about you? Are you working still? x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck with everything Chatty! Sounds like you've got a lot going on!

I have a cat too and I'm not quite sure how he's going to be with a baby. He's quite timid, so hopefully he'll stay out of the babies way x


----------



## duckytwins

Ive been having random contractions again. I wonder what my dr will say about them today. 

So everyone at my house is sick. Coughing and sneezing and stuffy noses everywhere! 

Boy it sounds like we are all over the place in here! I wonder who will go next!?

Sam my csection is scheduled for New Years Eve.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sounds like it might be you to go next Ducky! I hope that the dr can help with your contractions x


----------



## MummyBaron

I have 15 days left Ducky and I think you'll beat me lol!

Does anyone have any sex or weight predictions for Ducky? 

I think boy and I think 7lb10 :) And I think the date will be the 19th December lol
xx


----------



## chattyB

It won't be me!! Baby's not really due until Easter '13 and I'll be keeping my legs firmly crossed until then .... Far too busy to be having babies ect before then lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - :haha: All sounds like fun and games to me and dont worry you can keep me as a bump buddy too as I dont think I'll be physically or mentally prepared until April :haha: Hope that you can sort the nursery out this weekend xxx 

Mrs Mel - Are you not finishing until 37 weeks? My last day was Monday :yipee: Im taking holiday until 2nd January and then mat pay kicks in. I found it weird having someone else do all my work for me.... perhaps thats why I am struggling now to do anything for myself :haha: 

Ducky - I updated for you :hugs: COuld they not bring your c section date more forward? How many weeks will you be on NYE? 

Mummy B - HOw are things with you? 

I am supposed to be tidying away the laundry and loading CD's on to Itunes ready for D day..... but BNB is far too distracting :haha: DH has gone out to get his hair cut so I do need to get motivated pretty soon... or he will know I have done sweet FA :haha:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ooh and its all helping to add to my 40,000 posts by 40 weeks mission I have set myself :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Ooh and its all helping to add to my 40,000 posts by 40 weeks mission I have set myself :haha:

I have a loooooong way to go to catch up!

Yes, I'm working up until 37 weeks. I chose that day as it's the last working day of the year for me - so I can have the long Christmas break all paid and then start my mat leave on the 2nd Jan. I did plan to finish earlier, if I was struggling, but *touch wood* so far I'm feeling good still and fine to continue :)

Really looking forward to the Christmas break though! More than ever :D x


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well, Ive had a bad cold for the last couple of days so Ive been dying but now I seem to be starting to feel better.

Got to put my xmas decs up today as I have finally finished work!!! Feels xmasy now!

Ive not had any BH or anything, starting to feel uncomfy now when I walk and trying to get comfy in bed is a struggle now. 

Cant believe Ill be 36 weeks on Sat, Im sure this baby is to comfy and will be late though.

Thanks for the TEENS machine link, Im off to have a look as Im thinking of getting one X


----------



## PepsiChic

Im working till I go into labour! Due date is Jan 10th so I still have plenty of working days ahead of me yet.

I dont pack the hospital bag till Im in labour - silly I know but it helps me concenrate positive energy. 

Doing an early shift this morning (on my day off) and of course last night my toddler didnt go to sleep till 2am so ive had about 3 hours sleep *yawn*


----------



## Tracybean

Hello ladies!! I'm currently 36w 2days with my first baby. I'm due January 1 and up until today I had a breech baby. Found out today she has finally turned and stopped being stubborn! I'm not going to lie. I'm a little bummed that I'm not gonna have her early, but I'm just happy that either way she will be here before I know it :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Tracybean said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm currently 36w 2days with my first baby. I'm due January 1 and up until today I had a breech baby. Found out today she has finally turned and stopped being stubborn! I'm not going to lie. I'm a little bummed that I'm not gonna have her early, but I'm just happy that either way she will be here before I know it :)

Hello! Glad she's turned for you :)


----------



## duckytwins

Sambatiki said:


> Ducky - I updated for you :hugs: COuld they not bring your c section date more forward? How many weeks will you be on NYE?

Oh how I wish they could! I'll be 39+3 on NYE. I asked about another date and they had nothing available to schedule. If I go earlier than NYE, they'll take me, but they couldn't make another date :( 

I told my dr the other day, when he saw me at the hospital and he was like "They're making me work on New Year's Eve!?!" Maybe since he's not thrilled with it, I can get them to change it??? :shrug:


----------



## MummyBaron

Sambatiki said:


> Mummy B - HOw are things with you?
> 
> I am supposed to be tidying away the laundry and loading CD's on to Itunes ready for D day..... but BNB is far too distracting :haha: DH has gone out to get his hair cut so I do need to get motivated pretty soon... or he will know I have done sweet FA :haha:

Haha Sambatiki Don't worry your on leave now time to start doing FA till baby comes :coffee: get them feet up!! 
What kind of songs are you thinking of having on you labour CD? 

Me? Mentally I'm doing really really well now staying postive :thumbup:
Physically I am getting worse again, had 3 bad nights of no sleep and moving has once again become impossible but I'm not letting it get me down as there are only 15 more days of Hell and then i'll be free to enjoy my babies and Christmas again :happydance:



duckytwins said:


> Oh how I wish they could! I'll be 39+3 on NYE. I asked about another date and they had nothing available to schedule. If I go earlier than NYE, they'll take me, but they couldn't make another date :(
> 
> I told my dr the other day, when he saw me at the hospital and he was like "They're making me work on New Year's Eve!?!" Maybe since he's not thrilled with it, I can get them to change it??? :shrug:

Ducky have you seen my prediction, I think you'll go early by yourself. I'm guessing 19th of December. I'll keep my fingers crossed your Doctor brings it earlier for you though just incase :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - I saved 18 days holiday out of my 21 so that I could get paid as much as I could before baby arrives. Do you get SMP or has your company got a package for you? I think I could have gone to 37 weeks but I must admit I am starting to get tired now. 

Mrs Crad - YAYYY for starting Maternity leave!!! :yipee: Its a wonderful feeling isnt it. I agree about trying to get comfy at night such a nightmare.... and then finally when you do get comfy you have to get up for a wee :haha:

Pepsi - Have you got much time off over xmas? 

Tracy - :hi: and welcome! Im also due new years day! Glad baby has turned!! :yipee: 

Ducky - Sorry I forgot you already said about the date xx Is your name down for a cancellation? 

Mrs B - Ive got the keep calm and relax CD on there, Kylies new accoustic one and my wedding daytime music. My friend is also lending me his HUGE collection of R1's live lounges. Im just uploading all our stash..... Example, Now Cd's etc :haha: I'll let you know what ends up on there in the end.


----------



## PepsiChic

sam - nope! Christmas day I have off...but nothing else beside my 2 usual days off a week (sundays and thursdays) I work all new years too!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - What do you do? Also noticed youre from the US, dont think you guys take as much time as we do over here for xmas :(


----------



## mommymakayla

Got my growth scan 2morrow morning! Looking forward to seeing how our lil man is doing :)


----------



## Tracybean

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Mel - I saved 18 days holiday out of my 21 so that I could get paid as much as I could before baby arrives. Do you get SMP or has your company got a package for you? I think I could have gone to 37 weeks but I must admit I am starting to get tired now.
> 
> Mrs Crad - YAYYY for starting Maternity leave!!! :yipee: Its a wonderful feeling isnt it. I agree about trying to get comfy at night such a nightmare.... and then finally when you do get comfy you have to get up for a wee :haha:
> 
> Pepsi - Have you got much time off over xmas?
> 
> Tracy - :hi: and welcome! Im also due new years day! Glad baby has turned!! :yipee:
> 
> Ducky - Sorry I forgot you already said about the date xx Is your name down for a cancellation?
> 
> Mrs B - Ive got the keep calm and relax CD on there, Kylies new accoustic one and my wedding daytime music. My friend is also lending me his HUGE collection of R1's live lounges. Im just uploading all our stash..... Example, Now Cd's etc :haha: I'll let you know what ends up on there in the end.

Thanks! i'm excited that she has turned as well. this is my first and I wanted to experience a normal child birth and not a c-section


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all!

Trying to get caught up on the thread but got a little too overwhelming for me!

Set our Christmas cards out, wrapped all of DDs presents, washed and put away LOs baby clothes, have diapers in stock and breast pump ready to go! Will put together my hospital bag this week as my doctor thinks I will go a bit early.

What do you ladies think? One of my best friend's is getting married on Dec. 29 two and a half hours away. I will be 38 weeks then. Doc is doubtful (I am measuring a week ahead). Would you all go? Doc says we will at it by ear but I am crushed at the thought of missing it!


----------



## PepsiChic

Sambatiki said:


> Pepsi - What do you do? Also noticed youre from the US, dont think you guys take as much time as we do over here for xmas :(

I work from home, I take calls for a credit card company, inbound calls, things like giving balance, taking payments etc. 

We dont tend to get paid vacation in the US unless your salary, same with paid sick days. Maternity is also unpaid..

right now im on FMLA - family medical leave act, this is due to the hyperemesis and spd, it means that I can log off the phone at any time that im feeling too unwell to take calls - but that time is also unpaid.

so for me...I'll be working till im in labour, and should birth go smoothly, I'll be back at work after a few days.

I wish I could take time off to look after baby, but we need my income because i accrued a lot of hospital bills in the thousands of $ during the pregnancy.


----------



## MrsCrad

FitzBaby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Trying to get caught up on the thread but got a little too overwhelming for me!
> 
> Set our Christmas cards out, wrapped all of DDs presents, washed and put away LOs baby clothes, have diapers in stock and breast pump ready to go! Will put together my hospital bag this week as my doctor thinks I will go a bit early.
> 
> What do you ladies think? One of my best friend's is getting married on Dec. 29 two and a half hours away. I will be 38 weeks then. Doc is doubtful (I am measuring a week ahead). Would you all go? Doc says we will at it by ear but I am crushed at the thought of missing it!

I want to go to my in-laws for xmas and they live 3 and half hours away and Ill be 38 weeks then also. All my friends are telling me Im mad if I go but I think that as long as I take my hospital bag and the babies car seat is with us if I do go into labour I can go to a hospital there. Im going to see how I feel nearer the time.

Didn't want to pinch your thread but I thought Id let you know my situation and what I was gonna do to help you decide! 

Good luck! :winkwink:


----------



## duckytwins

I had my dr appointment today and he asked when I was scheduled again. I said New Year's Eve. He said, "Oh yeah, :roll: That's right." I asked if anything can be done about it and he said if someone goes into labor before theirs (assuming that I don't go before mine), they'll call me. So essentially, I've been wait listed! :haha:

Had my group B strep test, doppler, measurement, peed in a cup and was on my way. I'm at the going every week stage now! 

Just bought some really cute jammies at Carter's for $8 each!! I got 3 for baby and 1 each for the boys. They are regular price like $32!!!


----------



## Rockell8788

Oh no bloody spd has kicked in with a vengeance last night, I was so pleased it looked like I had escaped it this time but nope. My pubic bone was on fire all night couldn't sleep so the pain despite eating paracetamol like sweets. I was happy to go over but now just want bumpy out asap so I can feel normal again. 
On the up side my mil who is hiding all the Xmas presents at her house offered to wrap them all for me this weekend :) saves me a job. Now just need to get bits for our parents and stocking fillers for dd and we are done. 
When is everyone putting there decs up? I'm not sure when to do it as our kitten will destroy the tree :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Mel - I saved 18 days holiday out of my 21 so that I could get paid as much as I could before baby arrives. Do you get SMP or has your company got a package for you? I think I could have gone to 37 weeks but I must admit I am starting to get tired now.
> 
> Mrs Crad - YAYYY for starting Maternity leave!!! :yipee: Its a wonderful feeling isnt it. I agree about trying to get comfy at night such a nightmare.... and then finally when you do get comfy you have to get up for a wee :haha:
> 
> Pepsi - Have you got much time off over xmas?
> 
> Tracy - :hi: and welcome! Im also due new years day! Glad baby has turned!! :yipee:
> 
> Ducky - Sorry I forgot you already said about the date xx Is your name down for a cancellation?
> 
> Mrs B - Ive got the keep calm and relax CD on there, Kylies new accoustic one and my wedding daytime music. My friend is also lending me his HUGE collection of R1's live lounges. Im just uploading all our stash..... Example, Now Cd's etc :haha: I'll let you know what ends up on there in the end.

Very good idea to save up some holiday for the end! I just get the SMP, so next year will be a bit of a squeeze for us. Luckily though hubby has just got a new job which pays a bit better. Also, in April / May time I should receive my 2012 bonus from work, so that will make life a little easier.

How about you? Do you have a package or is it SMP? x



FitzBaby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Trying to get caught up on the thread but got a little too overwhelming for me!
> 
> Set our Christmas cards out, wrapped all of DDs presents, washed and put away LOs baby clothes, have diapers in stock and breast pump ready to go! Will put together my hospital bag this week as my doctor thinks I will go a bit early.
> 
> What do you ladies think? One of my best friend's is getting married on Dec. 29 two and a half hours away. I will be 38 weeks then. Doc is doubtful (I am measuring a week ahead). Would you all go? Doc says we will at it by ear but I am crushed at the thought of missing it!

If it were me, I think I'd go along - with my notes and hospital bag, just in case! You have to make sure you're comfortable doing that though :) x



Rockell8788 said:


> Oh no bloody spd has kicked in with a vengeance last night, I was so pleased it looked like I had escaped it this time but nope. My pubic bone was on fire all night couldn't sleep so the pain despite eating paracetamol like sweets. I was happy to go over but now just want bumpy out asap so I can feel normal again.
> On the up side my mil who is hiding all the Xmas presents at her house offered to wrap them all for me this weekend :) saves me a job. Now just need to get bits for our parents and stocking fillers for dd and we are done.
> When is everyone putting there decs up? I'm not sure when to do it as our kitten will destroy the tree :haha:

My decs are up! Luckily my cat hasn't attacked the tree or anything (yet!)
I do still have lots of presents to buy and wrap though x


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - Im glad youre youre working at home though, still is pants though :hugs: We are lucky here in the UK having our care paid for, and having longer maternity leave. 

Mommy M - Good luck hun xxxx 

Tracy - C-Sec is my idea of absolute hell! If I have to have one they'll have to knock me out! :dohh: 

Fitzy - Good to see you back! I bet there was loads to catch up on. Sounds like youre mega organised. I have a wedding invite on 30th (2 days before EDD) but it is local. I will be going as Im thinking I could be feeling pretty fed up by then! I think youre going to have wait and see how you feel about it, you might feel fine on the day and go. As long as you take your bags, notes and car seat if something does happen you are prepapred xxx 

Mrs Crad - I dont blame you still going, you'd be really pee'd off if you didnt and nothing happened! 

Ducky - Keeping my fingers crossed you get a cancellation! YAYY for the bargains, can we see pics x 

Rockelle - Oh no Im sorry youre feeling crap with the SPD :hugs: I havent got SPD but I have got back and hip pain so booking back in with the Osteopath hopefully just before xmas so Im feeling good for labour. I havent put anything up as we're still waiting to get in the house. But I think 12 days beforehand is best. 

Mrs Mel - No package for me either just the SMP :( Things will be tight for us too but I know we'll manage x When are you going back to work? 

AFM - Feeling pretty good apart from back and hip pain. Trying to spend some time on my ball which helps. Taking my RLT now twice a day and will up a capsule now with each week. Sleeping is still a nightmare, but it helps being off work and not having to get up at 6am anymore :yipee: Packing my hospital bag today :argh: SCARY!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm really not sure about when to return to work - I think it'll really depend on finances and our situation at the time. I'd like to take as long as possible really, but we'll see :)

Very uncomfortable today - I think baby is just in a very awkward position, making me feel a bit sick and dizzy. It does make me a bit nervous to think that the next few weeks they just get bigger and bigger, eeeek! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - Happy 35 weeks!! Hope baby moves into a better position soon. Im hoping to do the year.... but like you need to see how we're coping financially. Fingers crossed it will be PT though.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks, 35 days til due date! Very scary indeed! 25 for you, gosh!!

Yes, I'm really hoping my boss is flexible about PT too - I can see why we (pregnant ladies) are a nusiance to our bosses! Taking a year off and then dictating the hours we wish to do when we return ;) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - :haha: Im hoping mine will go for some kind of flexible working as we're open 7 days a week and for 24 hours for 6 of them. I would go back FT if the price of childcare wasnt so expensive!


----------



## Mrs Mel

So expensive isn't it! It's crazy!
Hopefully you'll be able to do flexi-time, in that case! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - I know it doesnt help that DH doesnt have set hours so we can work around his hours iygwim. Im sure we'll get it sorted in the end.


----------



## duckytwins

WOW! 9 months today! Some days I never thought I'd get here! 

Here are the jammies I bought yesterday! Nice, soft, fuzzy ones! 

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/aady_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1354867851023/images/115-930_Default.jpg

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/aady_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1354867851023/images/115-928_Default.jpg

https://demandware.edgesuite.net/aady_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-Carters-Site/Sites-carters_master_catalog/default/v1354867851023/images/115-959_Default.jpg


----------



## Tracybean

Good morning ladies!!!

I am due January 1. Last night i woke up to go to the bathroom at like 2am, and couldn't fall back asleep because I was having Period like cramping for hours, and It was constant, it wasn't really come and go. and now this morning on my way to my DH work ( I go with him to use internet, we just moved and dont have it at the house yet) I was having pain in my left side. My LO just turned, so she is now head down, and my bump looks a little lower than it did last night but not by much. I feel like I'm being paranoid, but This is my first and I don't know what to expect. my Dr's visit before last my Dr stated that my Cervix was soft, but I wasn't dilated or anything yet. I have been leaking more fluid, but I don't even know what I am to be looking for as far as signs of labor are concerned. I have asked soooo many questions on here (some that were probably stupid) But I dont even know what to expect at the end of my journey here. If anyone has any advice or any in sight that they could give me I'd greatly appreciate it!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - LOVE the new clothes.... so cute! 

Tracy - If you are leaking you really need to call your MW :hugs: They need to check so you dont get an infection xxx


----------



## Rockell8788

Traceybean - if your leaking I would get it checked out, could just be pee or the lovely extra discharge but could also be your waters. Not unusual to be crampy and achy towards the end but worth keeping an eye on it all


----------



## MummyBaron

Yeah I'd say it's always better to get checked out and be safe :) 
xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

It is really hard to know isn't it? Expecially first time around - I'll be exactly the same when I start cramping / leaking! I agree with the others though, I'd definitely get it checked out, just to be sure :)


----------



## Tracybean

I talked to my MW about the leaking because i noticed an increase in fluids before when I was having contractions and she had said that in this stage it is normal, they tested me for AF and it came back negative. I guess I feel like I am being paranoid if i keep calling into the office is all.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Glad all is well xxx 

GUESS WHAT!!! I have an almost finished hospital bag and baby bag! Ive got all the newborn clothes and blankets in the washing machine as we speak. I was blubbering unpacking it all. I cant believe I am this lucky :cloud9: This time last year there was no way I would have thought that I would be pregnant <3 

Just wondering how many nappies youre all packing? Not too worried as there is a Sainsburys just around the corner that DH can pop to, but didnt want to take crap loads. How many outfits are you taking too? I was thinking a couple in newborn and 0-3 months x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yippee! Welcome to the organised club! It feels quite emotional doesn't it, seeing all the little clothes and getting it all gathered together. I'm feeling all emotional today - I can't quite believe I'm 5 weeks (ish) away from meeting my little one.

At the mo, I have 1 pack of newborn nappies (I think it's a 20 pack) and just a mixture of 2 x newborn vests and sleepsuits and 2 x 0-3 vests and sleepsuits. I'm also taking a snow suit for the journey home. Our hospital is in the town, so hubby will be able to pop out too, if necessary, to grab more.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - Ive got our snow/pram suit sorted :thumbup: I think two will be enough. I've got 8 nappies in the bag and then will chuck a pack in the boot just incase. I still cant get over it either....


----------



## Mrs Mel

Special times xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I am making a point to finish packing my bag this weekend. We won't need to pack diapers as they are supplied by our hospital, so I'm sorry I can't help there. I would say enough for a change every two hours or so (so like 10-12 per day). 

I realized today that sitting at my desk makes my swelling so bad. I sat at my computer for about an hour or so this morning to work and as soon as I got up, I was so swollen it hurt :( I'm on the couch on my laptop now with my feet up. I hope it helps.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Yup get that bag packed lady! YAYY for having your feet up xxx


----------



## duckytwins

It's funny because it's almost packed, but the rest of the stuff is just sitting on top of the closed up bag! :rofl: Dh found my pump a few days ago, so I have to open it back up and see how it's doing. Oh, and I need to pack my nursing pads. :haha: Making mental notes!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - :haha: Just need to chuck it all in then! :haha:


----------



## PepsiChic

ladies...next time I even *consider* working 10 hours shifts 3 days in a row.....slap me silly, please!

Im on day 2 and OMG im exhausted, really early starts, 3 hours of sleep and I have no idea how im going to get through today let alone tomorrow! BLAH


----------



## FitzBaby

Ducky- keep the mental notes coming... I completely forgot about nursing pads!!!!!


----------



## chattyB

I'm feeling so left behind!! I've got most of the bits n bobs I need for a hospital bag .... They're just located in several different rooms in the house. 

Nesting has well and truly kicked in for me today! I've spent the day completely gutting 3 bedrooms, dismantling a wardrobe and moving my sons things into his new room. I've counted 22 black bin bags full of stuff that I've packed up ready to go to the tip tomorrow. I'm pretty knackered right now but want to finish my daughters room tonight so I can start on the boiler room tomorrow. I'll feel so much better when I know the rooms are clean and organised, ready for Xmas and the baby.


----------



## mommymakayla

Had out growth scan today. Everything went well today. Baby is looking good. Didnt get any pics this time around he didnt want to co-operate to much but we saw him playing with his toes!!! was cute.
There told us that he about 6lbs 7oz or so. But thats all that they said. 
Wondering if thats normal or not for how far along i am. 
Ill have to ask my doctor on monday when i have my 36 week check up then.


----------



## MummyBaron

mommymakayla said:


> Had out growth scan today. Everything went well today. Baby is looking good. Didnt get any pics this time around he didnt want to co-operate to much but we saw him playing with his toes!!! was cute.
> There told us that he about 6lbs 7oz or so. But thats all that they said.
> Wondering if thats normal or not for how far along i am.
> Ill have to ask my doctor on monday when i have my 36 week check up then.

It's slightly over, but not by much :) 
It all depends on length as well but i'd say it's a healthy size for your gestation hun :hugs:

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## bdg

It was my last day in work today! So happy to be on leave now but also, it's kind of hit me for real that our baby is coming soon!


----------



## PepsiChic

ow ow ow BH ow ow ow go away! ow ow ow


----------



## PepsiChic

Ok so im trying to *not* make a big deal out of it but...

BH tightenings with menstral type pains and lower back pains

pooped 3 times in the space of 1 hour!

hot bath didnt so anything to relieve the pains

just wipes and saw a small amount of mucus plug


I know all these things are probably not really a sign of anything going on, but at the same time they could be. this sounds silly but Id rather baby came before or after christmas and not the week of christmas. but also not tomorrow! I have a 10 hour shift and If i have to take it as fmla then I loose those 10 hours towards time with baby! 

Guess we'll see how the night goes


----------



## Mrs Mel

mommymakayla said:


> Had out growth scan today. Everything went well today. Baby is looking good. Didnt get any pics this time around he didnt want to co-operate to much but we saw him playing with his toes!!! was cute.
> There told us that he about 6lbs 7oz or so. But thats all that they said.
> Wondering if thats normal or not for how far along i am.
> Ill have to ask my doctor on monday when i have my 36 week check up then.

Glad all is well, I bet it was lovely to see him again!



PepsiChic said:


> Ok so im trying to *not* make a big deal out of it but...
> 
> BH tightenings with menstral type pains and lower back pains
> 
> pooped 3 times in the space of 1 hour!
> 
> hot bath didnt so anything to relieve the pains
> 
> just wipes and saw a small amount of mucus plug
> 
> 
> I know all these things are probably not really a sign of anything going on, but at the same time they could be. this sounds silly but Id rather baby came before or after christmas and not the week of christmas. but also not tomorrow! I have a 10 hour shift and If i have to take it as fmla then I loose those 10 hours towards time with baby!
> 
> Guess we'll see how the night goes

Oh no, really hope you're ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## MummyBaron

PepsiChic Please keep us updated hun, hope your okay 
xx


----------



## PepsiChic

thanks ladies, I decided to go to bed, fell asleep pretty quickly, but woke up at 5am with an itchy pain in my back, it felt like my skin was being torn off my back, i woke my husband and had him have a look but there was nothing to see. 

been having such bad itching this pregnancy and it only seems to be getting worse, ive torn my arms and legs to pieces. :(

just started my 10 hour shift...i almost turned my alarm off and went back to sleep im that tired. but i managed to drag myself out of bed. 

tummy isnt tight this morning but sure is sore as hell from last night. going to be a very very long day


----------



## MummyBaron

On no :(!
All the best PepsiChic, hope your tummy is feeling better soon. 
Have you been checked for your itching? I had itching in my pregnancy with William, they basically said I was allergic to some hormone or something I was producing so I got ant histamines and some special cream and that helped hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - I know what you mean about feeling unorganised, apart from my bag we havent even got the moses basket yet. Just want to know a date for our house so I can prepare for where we will be iygwim. Well done on getting organised though, it will all quickly come together :hugs: 

Mommy M - Glad all went well with the scan xxx 

Bdg - YAYYY for starting maternity leave!! Its wonderful! I really underestimated how tired I would feel at this later stage x Have you got anything nice planned? 

Pepsi - Hope youre OK :hugs: Can you take some time for a little nap? 

AFM - Had an upset tummy yesterday and this morning woke up feeling sick. Had a piece of bread and butter and that seemed to help. Hoping Im not getting a bug or anything. DH and I chose the clothes for baby's bag last night so that bag is all finished now. Just need to get some nursing bra's and find a change of clothes to go home in and Im sorted! :thumbup: Spoke to our solicitor late afternoon and there isnt any progress on the house... starting to panic again now as there is only 2 weeks left until Chrimbo! I really wanted the keys by 21st.... I hope that is acheiveable. 

Hope youre all enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## MummyBaron

Sambatiki I will keep everything crossed you are moving in by the 21st I hope when I come back on to update you on my c-section on christmas eve when I'm home i'll here your all unpacked and settled xx


----------



## PepsiChic

my dr did mention something about being allergic to hormones and I have anti-histomines to take but they dont help at all, I have literally scratched so hard I have broken the skin and now have scars all down my legs and arms :(

I just took a nap for an hour and a half...back to do some more of my shift now but honestly, i feel so crap I could just do with sleeping all day. but i do have a day off tomorrow so im trying to get through today. my back is killing me, my tummy is so so sore and I feel so lightheaded - which i know is just fatigue...

lesson learnt...3 10hour shifts in a row = too much for my poor body to take.


----------



## MummyBaron

Oh now :( I hope you can get some rest soon! 
Have you tried any anti itching creams like double base or something? E45 do an anti itch cream and I found that having it massaged on the itchy area at least soothed it for the time being. 
Hope you get some relief 
xx


----------



## bdg

Sambatiki - Nothing specific planned, I'm trying to keep myself busy though as I've not got work to distract me now so I'm beginning to panic (in a good way!) about how near things are getting! So far I've written myself a to do list, the most important things I want to do are wash the babies clothes and get my hospital bag packed properly! I know what you mean about how tired you get though,I thought the first tri was bad enough for tiredness but at least I could sleep then! 

Hope you get the dates for the house move soon, fingers crossed it'll be before the 21st!


----------



## PepsiChic

I logged out of work early when the toddler was down napping and got myself an hour of sleep and an hour of just lying there relaxing with 2 of my kitties. still sore as hell fromt he BH i had all night BUT feeling a little less exhausted and the nausea has gone.

Q: is anyone here planning on pumping? If so what pump did you buy are are you plannon exclusive pumping, or occasional or somewhere in between?

I had the Avent manual pump, and then got the electric version with my toddler and got pretty much nothing out of it, though I also suffered from really bad milk supply later on. I want to get a nice double electric breast pump but cant decide on which one!


----------



## Rockell8788

I used medela swing a lot with ds worked extremely well at the begining but my supply dwindled after a few months and I didn't respond well to pumping. 
Well I'm wide awake its 4am here my 2 devil children have decided its play time :haha: hoping they will sleep in once they actually go back to sleep. 
Sex ban ends in 2 days :) going to be at it like rabbits to ripen my cervix :haha: feel pretty good today massage seems to be helping with my spd, although I pulled my back out earlier moving the lightest box in the world. 
Put our Christmas tree up today, yep the kitten has already removed several decorations :haha: would mind but my fat older cat is a pro at removing them instantly. They haven't climbed it yet!


----------



## PepsiChic

MummyBaron said:


> Oh now :( I hope you can get some rest soon!
> Have you tried any anti itching creams like double base or something? E45 do an anti itch cream and I found that having it massaged on the itchy area at least soothed it for the time being.
> Hope you get some relief
> xx

Im afraid to try any creams because Ive literally torn my skin up, i have holes and tears in my skin all down my legs from my hips, my back, my shoulders, the backs of my hands, all down the inside and outside of my arms and down my sides.

:cry: I look a mess, and worse the ones that have healed have left huge dark scars that Im sure will not go away.

I just had a shower and now all the open wounds are stinging with pain. 

this pregnancy has been miserable.


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - :hugs: have you tried camomile lotion or an oatmeal bath both are recommended for helping with chicken pox so might help to ease things a little x hope you managed to sleep better x x 

Rockelle - :rofl: omg you will defo be having baby before me if you're starting that up! :haha: hope you're spd feels better today x

Bdg - I found the washing and packing so emotional I was a blubbering wreck :haha: I need to do a list too and finish Xmas shopping. 

Mrs b - thanks x


----------



## diggory77

Hi!

Pepsichic, sounds like you are having a miserable time, I found bio oil really helped with my itching, but yours does sound worse! I've bought a second hand avent electric pump, this is my first baby so we'll see how we'll it works for me.

Sambatiki, I see you've still got to buy nursing bras, are you getting them in a bigger size? I have heard stories that when your milk comes in boobs gets massive! But it's hard to predict how much more massive they'll get!

Mummy baron, your c section is on Christmas Eve? That's so exciting if so! I'd love to have a Christmas baby.

Does anyone feel like they are going to be early with their babies? I have just got a feeling, probably wishful thinking though! I'm not engaged at all and have no idea what my cervix is doing!

Hope you're all ok! X


----------



## Rockell8788

Yea my spd feels fine today hopefully massage is helping only seems to really hurt when I lay down. Wasn't to bad last night but I had a cheeky half glass of rosé wine! Really fancied it and thought it might help relax my body and soothes sore throat. 
Well I spoke to soon kitten scaled the tree this morning and took out all the decs with him, little sod. 
Has anyone checked their own cervix? With all my cramping going on I checked it last night appears to be some progress about 1-2cm dilated soft but still thick and posteria. Glad the cramps are doing something other than irritate me :haha:


----------



## MummyBaron

diggory77- My c-section is the 21st but I wont be able to update till Christmas eve as I have to have a 72 hour monitoring. But I will update as soon as I am home. 

Rockell8788 - How do you check your own cervix? I'm glad things seem to be moving in the right direction for you! :)

PepsiChic - I don't know what to suggest hun, but you really need to see your doctor if it's getting that bad. They should re-check your blood work and give you something stronger. 

xx


----------



## diggory77

Rockell8788- check your own cervix? I wish I could, it's so high I can't reach it though, which can't be good! I just can't bend that way! I haven't really had any cramping/ Braxton hicks yet and my bump hasn't dropped. Baby isn't engaged at all yet so I'm not expecting much to be going on x
Xx


----------



## duckytwins

Pepsi, :hugs: you poor thing! My face itches so badly - it actually looks like I have a black eye from where I've scratched so much. 

Is anyone else swollen beyond recognition? I feel like a Macy's Thanksgiving parade balloon! And oh how everything hurts! Especially my hands and feet!

I'm almost ready for Christmas! I got almost everything bought and everything from Santa wrapped and hidden. Was up past midnight doing it though. Then DS woke up crying at about 530 because his boo boos hurt. His crying woke up daddy. Daddy had to take his bandaids off which made him start screaming. Then his screaming woke up brother, who started coughing so badly he couldn't get back to sleep. It was crazy around here this morning! 

I had the absolute worst backache last night and cried until DH came in to rub it. Still having BH and the baby seems to get the hiccups once or twice a day.


----------



## PepsiChic

mummybaron - I cant have bloodwork due to a severe reaction to needles that can kill me. I mean they can do one of those diabetic finger pricks, but I dont think they'd get enough blood from it to test. I have a Drs app this thursday, she had me try out 2 types of antihistimes over these 2 weeks but obviously they arent doing anything.

Rockell - I dont check my own cervix too scared of infection!

duckytwins - I didnt *feel* like I was swollen till I looked "down there" last week and freaked the hell out! The only other part of me that seems swollen is my fingers, I noticed my wedding ring fits better now! 



No idea what it was but 5am this morning, my son, me and my husband all woke up....we checked utside to make sure we hadnt been woken *by* something, but nope, the day was perfectly still (and freezing cold!) and there was nothing moving in the house....so have NO idea what woke us up..unfortunatly, my spd was hurting so much that it took me 3 hours to get back to sleep blah! 

oh and on top of it, I was cleaning out the litter trays last night, and then decided to vacuum the bathroom...then clean the bathtub, the shower, the sink and taps...the counters, cleaned out the cuboards, organsied the cuboards, and then washed the walls....was 2am before I realised I was nesting! took a shower and went to bed lol


----------



## bdg

Pepsichic - That's a good bout of nesting you did there! Hope you are feeling a little better too

Duckytwins - My feet and ankles and fingers are swollen like anything, it's really annoying as I can't wear jewellery and my socks are digging into my legs now!

Diggory77 - I feel the same, I don't think I'm engaged, there are no signs that the baby will be early but I have a feeling he/she will be. Like you said though, it's most likely wishful thinking! 


My sister in law's water broke today then literally a few hours later she had her baby! She had a home birth, I wish I was brave enough to do that! I'm now an Aunty to a gorgeous little girl called Lily!


----------



## Sambatiki

Rockelle - Naughty girl poking around up there! Glad youre feeling better with the SPD hope it holds out for a while longer x Ooops on the xmas tree perhaps the bending over and picking the decs up from the floor might bring something on? :winkwink: 

Digs - Baby G wasnt engaged at the 34 week appointment but was at 36 weeks... I didnt feel any major movement when s/he did engage. Fingers crossed baby is now in the lift off position x 

Ducky - YAYYYY for being ready for xmas! I wish I was! :haha: Hope you have a better sleep tonight x x 

Pepsi - YAYYY for nesting!! Hope you sleep through tonight xx 

Bdg - CONGRATS on being an Aunty!!! :yipee: 

AFM - Feeling very sick and had diarrhoea tonight :(


----------



## MummyBaron

Loads of my mucus plug came away earlier today, no contractions or blood though. Wondering whether baby will stay put, I hope she does. 
xx


----------



## mommymakayla

Today was such a long day. ughhh
Shopping is such a chore these days! Finished all the last minute things for our lil man! 
yay thank god its all done.
Got my 36 week appt tomorrow.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Fingers crossed :hugs: 

Mommy M - Happy 36 weeks xxx Glad youre all done now xxxx


----------



## MummyBaron

In agony, baby's head seems to be so low and it feels like my insides are tearing apart. 
Is there a point that the SPD pain needs to be a concern? Like I honestly feel like my bone is breaking and the muscles around it are tearing apart I can't move cause of the pain since she's dropped tonight. Could it be causing damage? :(

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - I doubt it, but Im not sure :hugs: You could try ringing up and seeing if there is anything you can do?


----------



## MummyBaron

I feel her moving up and then pushing down. When she moves up the pain is a lot less so I think it's just baby being awkward but it flaming hurts like hell. Still not long left and if it's no better in the morning I'm going to pop into the ante natal clinic xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs B - Sounds like a plan xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies. How is everyone doing?

These last few weeks are quite hard going physically, aren't they? I find if baby's too low down it's uncomfortable on my bladder and if baby's too high up my stomach is really uncomfortable and I struggle to catch my breath properly!

1 month to go, eeek! I think the fear of the unknown is starting to kick in a bit now!

xx


----------



## Rockell8788

I check my cervix a few weeks ago when I lost my plug but was to high up as well. I don't prod about much just a quick check of positioning. Packed my little monsters bags this morning for when the day comes, emergency hospital bag is ready just need to set up and get the Moses basket from the mil and we ready to go. 
Had lots of painful bh last night that radiated into my back made the most of it and bounced on my ball. Not to bad this morning just have lots of pressure and bumpy pushing on my cervix. 
Mummyb have you tried gentle massage on your pubic bone and your bottom around your hips, it's uncomfortable doing it but feels good at the same time and gives me a little relief from the spd pains


----------



## MummyBaron

No I haven't but I will deffo be giving it a try, I'll try anything right now lol! I have no idea what I'm looking for but last night while sat up after loosing some more of my plug I did put a finger in to see if I could feel anything :-S
About 3 inch in it felt like a hit a wall and there seemed to a circle dent in there that felt like a hole that was closed is that the cervix? Sorry for tmi ladies but I really am useless at all this stuff lol! 
Had more plug this morning not loads but it did have a bit of blood in it. I don't know if I need to ring my midwife or not as I'm not term yet. O don't see anyone till the 19th and that's just for my pre op. They did say if it's before 38 weeks and they have time they give everyone steroids 24 hours before expected delivery. 

Xx


----------



## mellywelly

37 weeks is classed as full term, that's what I had to wait to with ds before they did a c section. No steroids are needed as baby can breath fine by themselves.


----------



## MummyBaron

mellywelly said:


> 37 weeks is classed as full term, that's what I had to wait to with ds before they did a c section. No steroids are needed as baby can breath fine by themselves.

I know that and with a natural delivery at 37 weeks baby should be absolutely fine but here in the UK if they are inducing they would give steriods to ensure lung maturity is fine. With c-sections before 39 weeks the risk is wet lung were the fluid in the lungs that is expelled with natural delivery is still in the lugs at birth and can cause respiratory distress. Thats what they said to me anyway. I really doubt i'm going to go into early labour anyway so I don't think I need to bother them xx


----------



## duckytwins

I just had the weirdest thing happen. I ate breakfast, then sat at my computer and started feeling really weird. I felt nauseous and kind of like I had a stomach ache, but it also felt like baby was pushing out (a contraction?), then all of a sudden, my lower back started killing me... It seems to have gone away now.


----------



## chattyB

Ohhhh now THAT sounds like a contraction Ducky! 

AFM - I'm struggling a little today :(. I think maybe I've overdone things again over the weekend with moving and sorting the kids bedrooms. SO pleased they're done now tho! My mum came over Saturday night to help get everything organised and we popped out to the shops .... cue lots of tightenings, low back ache and period type pains, luckily they disappeared again when I went in for a bath. 

My back is really achy today but no real regular tightenings and I'm feeling pretty tired. Planning on finishing my labour bag, washing baby clothes and getting an early night tonight I think.


----------



## mellywelly

MummyBaron said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks is classed as full term, that's what I had to wait to with ds before they did a c section. No steroids are needed as baby can breath fine by themselves.
> 
> I know that and with a natural delivery at 37 weeks baby should be absolutely fine but here in the UK if they are inducing they would give steriods to ensure lung maturity is fine. With c-sections before 39 weeks the risk is wet lung were the fluid in the lungs that is expelled with natural delivery is still in the lugs at birth and can cause respiratory distress. Thats what they said to me anyway. I really doubt i'm going to go into early labour anyway so I don't think I need to bother them xxClick to expand...

I am in the uk :thumbup: I was induced with ds at exactly 37 weeks, as waters had been leaking, but they made me wait til 37 as full term. No steroids were given. If you look at nhs website it says 37 weeks is full term. Maye your primary health care trust has different rules:shrug: i ended up having an emergency section on the same day and they didn't mention anything about wet lung when they were going through the risks:shrug:


----------



## MummyBaron

God knows, it was just one consultant that I have seen that has mentioned this. Yeah they may be different they are doing my c-section at 38,3 but said they would induce at 37 if I was able to go natural but they would want to give steroids. 
God knows, different for every professional. 
My midiwfe says 37 weeks is term but my mother is also a midwife in the UK and the text book definition of term is the completion of the 37th week (so in fact 38 weeks) but she also said that due to how developed the majority of babies born during the 37th week are they do not class it as pre term. It really makes no sense to me surely term is either 37 or 38 weeks. xx


----------



## mommymakayla

Good Afternoon ladies
Hope everyone had a good weekend.
Had my 36 week check up, everything looks good. Baby is head down, not that it matters since im having a c-section.
And it looks like i will be having 1 more appt before my c-section which is dec 27th. 
All done all shopping for the baby. Unless he ends up needing more newborn clothes and diapers, but my Oh will take care of all that. 
Heres do the next 17 days m hopefully they will be fast. Cant wait to be holding my lil man in my arms. :happydance:


----------



## FitzBaby

Mommy ... So exciting your little man will be here so soon!

Ducky ... Anymore pain like that? Hoping its nothing!

AFM ... Nesting has really kicked in. I am already a neat freak and overly organized ( DH swears I have OCD tendencies) so LOs things have been pretty much taken care of for awhile. Today I scrubbed and straightened the fridge, washed the windows, and made some spaghetti sauce and chicken stock to fill the freezer for when LO is here. Laying down now but plan to continue the straightening/ cleaning after DDs nap!


----------



## Rockell8788

Eeek classed as term today wow that's gone quick *runs and hides as fear is kicking in*
Happy 37weeks to those due New Year's Day


----------



## Mrs Mel

So exciting that some of you guys are now full term!!!


----------



## mellywelly

Exciting but scary!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

HAPPY FULL TERM DAY to my EDD Buddies! 

Good to see everyone is OK. Im afraid I cant comment on the C-section bits and pieces. 

AFM - Its looking like we're going to get the keys to the house next Thursday!!! We'll know for sure by the end of this week. Such a big relief that the end is in sight now..... Just going to be a bit hard moving house at nearly 39 weeks preggers a few days before xmas. But we have book the carpets in to be fitted Friday and Saturday. Fingers crossed I dont have to re-book for a later date. Just need baby to stay put now xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great news Sambatiki! Just in time!


----------



## chattyB

Yay! New house and a new baby Sam! Happy crimbo chick!!

I had my 36wk MW appt this morning, all fine until she palpated baby's head (still free at the brim), gave it a wee wobble to make sure ... Then listened to his heart rate. Heart rate was up at 185, probably due to having his head squeezed about, so off I was sent for monitoring at the day clinic :(. His heart rate had settled again by the time I arrived and strapped up and was a very normal 148. I'll be back again in the morning for my last growth scan.

I had a call from the hospital this morning too! They're making arrangements to have the homebirth kit dropped off at the house. It's all happening so quickly now!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Glad everything's ok Chatty - no wonder poor baby got a bit of a raised heart rate!

What's in a homebirth kit? x


----------



## duckytwins

Fitz, nothing as bad as that one time, but tons of tightening. And it feels like the bottom of my belly is bruised. And for some reason, it was a little easier to walk last night. I even made cookies. :shrug:

Does it seem like the days go by fast but the weeks go slow for anyone else? Happy full term to the 37 weekers!

I just filled out my hospital admission paperwork last night! Eek!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - Glad all was OK in the end :hugs: All getting very exciting now!! :yipee: 

Ducky - Glad youre feeling better. Its ALL going to quick for me :haha: I have got far too much to do before baby comes :haha:


----------



## diggory77

Happy edd to all the 37 weekers!

Aww chatty b, glad baby's hr came back down to normal and all the best for tomorrow.

I went for a really long walk yesterday and ended up being quite sore, had a midwife appointment today and all looks well, baby's head is 3/5 palpable. I was so excited by this, I don't know why, but it just feels like things are happening!
Eeeeeek!
X


----------



## Rockell8788

Well iv felt off all day had an awful bh that follow with urgent need for a toilet trip at lunch and I went all dizzy and fainted earlier. I had a pint of water and something to eat but still don't feel right. Dh is at work and is in a mood with me because I didn't call the gp about the fainting but I had a house full turn up just after and only just say down and now my back is killing me with fooking painful bh. Think ill call when he's home at 8


----------



## MrsCrad

I had my 36week MW appointment today and I thought she would talk about my birthing plan or where Im going to have my baby, but nothing! All she done was the usual and then she said she'll see me in 2 weeks.
Im measuring 2 weeks behind still but she said as I had the scan 2 weeks ago and all was well not to worry!
I think I need to do some research on pain relief and stuff for the birth as my MW doesnt seem to be in any hurry to talk me though any.


----------



## duckytwins

Having contractions.. ouch ouch ouch! Called my dr. and they told me to go in


----------



## mommymakayla

ducky- Good luck, let us know what happens :hugs:


----------



## Rockell8788

Good luck ducky


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck! X


----------



## febbride2012

good luck ducky xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Good Luck Ducky!!! 

Mrs Crad - Are you having a hospital tour and classes? Thats the only time I have really talked about pain relief. Not really had a conversation with the MW about a birthing plan.


----------



## FitzBaby

Thinking of you Ducky!!!

Had my 35w appt, on to weekly appts now. Doc say he is estimating I will have a 9lb baby. Sheesh. Just hoping not to have a c sect. DD was 8lb2oz but I am not a big girl so big babies are odd!


----------



## PepsiChic

hope your doing ok ducky!

I have a 36 week appointment on thursday and i'll be tested for strep B, Im pretty sure it'll turn up positive, just my luck really!

Im not too worried, my OBGYN is great and we have an alternative in place instead of IV for oral anitbiotics.


----------



## chattyB

Mrs Mel said:


> Glad everything's ok Chatty - no wonder poor baby got a bit of a raised heart rate!
> 
> What's in a homebirth kit? x


The home birth kit is basically everything the midwives will need when i go into labour and deliver at home, it arrives in 2 big holdalls so they'll live somewhere out of the way but handy, ready for the big day.

A friend had her kit delivered a few days ago - later that day, 4 firemen turned up, complete with uniforms and a big fire engine, to check that there was a suitable place to store the entonox! (They showed her I.D at the front door but the fire engine was proof enough i think!).

As it turns out, the hospital called and rearranged delivery of the kit as they've run out of canisters :wacko: It'll now be delivered on Thursday or next Tuesday now. I'll feel very cheated if i don't get my visit from the fireman :wink wink:


Ducky - thinking of you hun and hope you're ok!


----------



## duckytwins

Christian Jacob was born 12.11.12 at 923pm, weighing 6lb 1.8oz and measuring 17 1/2". I'm so in love!!


----------



## Rockell8788

Congratulations ducky


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations!! Lovely news :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

chattyB said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything's ok Chatty - no wonder poor baby got a bit of a raised heart rate!
> 
> What's in a homebirth kit? x
> 
> 
> The home birth kit is basically everything the midwives will need when i go into labour and deliver at home, it arrives in 2 big holdalls so they'll live somewhere out of the way but handy, ready for the big day.
> 
> A friend had her kit delivered a few days ago - later that day, 4 firemen turned up, complete with uniforms and a big fire engine, to check that there was a suitable place to store the entonox! (They showed her I.D at the front door but the fire engine was proof enough i think!).
> 
> As it turns out, the hospital called and rearranged delivery of the kit as they've run out of canisters :wacko: It'll now be delivered on Thursday or next Tuesday now. I'll feel very cheated if i don't get my visit from the fireman :wink wink:
> 
> 
> Ducky - thinking of you hun and hope you're ok!Click to expand...

Ha ha! I love the thought of a home birth - maybe next time. And not just for the firemen :haha: I can imagine being really relaxed and calm being in your own home. Hope you get your canister ok and your firemen!


----------



## diggory77

Congrats ducky! X


----------



## chattyB

Fantastic news Ducky!! Congratulations :D

I'm just back from my growth scan - 36 weeks today and Fidget is weighing in at 6lb 4oz with a current head measurement of 32.5cm. My first baby was 6lb 6oz with the same size head at term!!

I'm obviously getting better at growing fat babies hahaha. It was lovely to see him again and feels really strange thinking that the next time we see him, he'll be in our arms! Getting SO excited now!! He'll be here within 6 weeks (if I go to 42 weeks). Scary exciting thought!


----------



## mommymakayla

Ducky- Congrats


----------



## Jess19

Congrats Ducky!!! :)


----------



## Ready4Babe

Congrats Ducky!!! So exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## JCh

Congrats DUCKY!!!!!


----------



## MrsCrad

:happydance: Congrats Ducky! :happydance:

Sam, Im not having tours, think I was just feeling a bit lost after my appointment as I thought she would, not to worry as Im quite laid back and will just go with what ever happens!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations Ducky! Lovely name as well x

Well woke up at just gone 1 am feeling really sick so went and sat in the bathroom for an hour then decided that I didnt think I was actually going to be sick so went down stairs and got a drink and went back up to bed (it was far too cold to sit down stairs) so got back into bed and went back to sleep but then woke up again at around 3 am with period type pains in my lower belly and back :( they are lasting between a minute and a minute and a half and every 20 mins had them all day but not sure if that means baby could be on her way?!


----------



## bdg

Congratulations Ducky! 

I had my 36 week appointment today, I've got a bit of protein in my pee so they're sending it off for tests, fingers crossed it'll be ok, I've got no other crazy symptoms! I'm 3/5 engaged so yay he/she is starting to descend and somehow I think I've trapped a nerve in my back/bum/leg and it's super painful!


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats Ducky!!! 

36 weeks appointment tomorrow, this itching is driving me around the bend. the heartburn too but the taste of tums makes me throw up. Ive found lying on the left side helps a little.


----------



## Rockell8788

Pepsichic - I found Zantac really help with my heartburn you can buy it over the counter but my gp has prescribed it. Not sure how it works over in the us tho. 

I'm having a really fed up day today. I'm achey and fed up of the crazy bathroom dashes I have to do several times a day for the last week. Bumpy has gone quiet since yesterday as well. Everyone is getting excited that I means baby will be here in a few days but I can't see that happening. All I want to do is sleeeeeeep!


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls how is everyone? 
I can't sleep :( I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 4am and haven't been back to bed yet, its 6am and I have to get DS up soon for school. 
I'm seriously going crazy thinking about the umbilical cord :( its making me sick to my stomach! 
I read in the "what to expect when your expecting" book that excessive hiccups could be a sign of fetal destress :( she has them a lot! 
I need to stay away from google :( also read that cord problems are more common with a posterior placenta (which I have)
Ahhhhhh its such an aweful feeling to be worried all the time! I feel helpless. I just want to have her now and know shell be ok than to wait another 4 weeks or so and have something go wrong. I've had a bad feeling since I got my bfp that something was going to go wrong :( 

Ok rant over, sorry. I don't mean to make anyone worry. 

Christiansmom how are you doing? Have your contractions stopped? 
Bdg how did your tests go?? Hope all is we'll :hugs: 
Rockell I want to sleep too lol but at least we are being prepped for the no sleep days ahead of us :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Ducky~ way to go!!!! You did it and LOVE the name! 

ChristiansMum~ any update?

Jess19~ DD had hiccups ALL the time (this LO does too) and she just are a lot! When she was born I couldn't hold her immediately because she had been eating too muh amniotic fluid. In her first 36 hours of life she had like 17 meconium poops! She's always been a great eater. Hope this helps relieve some of the worry!

AFM ~ in laws are coming for their Christmas visit this weekend (we live 3 hrs away and are staying here). Ugh i DO NOT get along with them at all. Not looking forward to it. Have been cleaning the house like mad ... Dusting everything, scrubbing the fridge, even scrubbing inside drawers!!!


----------



## Jess19

That does help, thanks :hugs: 

At least your house will be nice and clean :) bright side


----------



## sbl

Never got a chance to update on me!

I had my beautiful baby girl on the 25th of November @ 35 weeks by section.

She's perfect!

Good luck to all you ladies.
xx


----------



## JCh

Jess19 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone?
> I can't sleep :( I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 4am and haven't been back to bed yet, its 6am and I have to get DS up soon for school.
> I'm seriously going crazy thinking about the umbilical cord :( its making me sick to my stomach!
> I read in the "what to expect when your expecting" book that excessive hiccups could be a sign of fetal destress :( she has them a lot!
> I need to stay away from google :( also read that cord problems are more common with a posterior placenta (which I have)
> Ahhhhhh its such an aweful feeling to be worried all the time! I feel helpless. I just want to have her now and know shell be ok than to wait another 4 weeks or so and have something go wrong. I've had a bad feeling since I got my bfp that something was going to go wrong :(
> 
> Ok rant over, sorry. I don't mean to make anyone worry.
> 
> Christiansmom how are you doing? Have your contractions stopped?
> Bdg how did your tests go?? Hope all is we'll :hugs:
> Rockell I want to sleep too lol but at least we are being prepped for the no sleep days ahead of us :)

Jess19 - I think it's really common to assume something will go wrong. Try not to worry too much about things since it's out of your control and some are so minor that it won't be cause for concern. No point in getting worked up over something that isn't confirmed as anything. :hugs: I know it's tough and I've had those feelings too!

Christiansmum - I've been getting occasional period like pains for the past few days but it doesn't become anything at all and not timed... I think it's a lot to do with my right hip which KILLS me to sleep on and I wake up in crazy pain from it... Then I get the crampy type feelings off and on - usually in the am..... Let us know how it turned out!

sbl - CONGRATS!!!!!

Is anyone else getting this dull ache - period kind (almost?) and in back - might just be radiating from hip..... ? 

I'm SO exhausted and frustrated since tomorrow was going to be my last day - of course I came down with the flu and was out for 5 days which means it messes up my vacation days to get close to due date.... I've just had a seriously shitty 2 weeks....

The 3rd found out DH lost his job..... Tuesday came down with the flu & been sick since.... it developed into a sinus infection over the weekend.... Finally back to work yesterday and SO not impressed that I have to make it in part of next week....
Feel like I've had NO break at all and constant stress is killing me :(
Just have to keep telling myself just a little bit longer.... Plus it's almost Xmas.... Luckily shopping is done - just need to wrap it all..... *End Rant*


----------



## Mrs Mel

sbl said:


> Never got a chance to update on me!
> 
> I had my beautiful baby girl on the 25th of November @ 35 weeks by section.
> 
> She's perfect!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies.
> xx

Congrats! So lovely that these little babies are slowly starting to come now! x



JCh said:


> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how is everyone?
> I can't sleep :( I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 4am and haven't been back to bed yet, its 6am and I have to get DS up soon for school.
> I'm seriously going crazy thinking about the umbilical cord :( its making me sick to my stomach!
> I read in the "what to expect when your expecting" book that excessive hiccups could be a sign of fetal destress :( she has them a lot!
> I need to stay away from google :( also read that cord problems are more common with a posterior placenta (which I have)
> Ahhhhhh its such an aweful feeling to be worried all the time! I feel helpless. I just want to have her now and know shell be ok than to wait another 4 weeks or so and have something go wrong. I've had a bad feeling since I got my bfp that something was going to go wrong :(
> 
> Ok rant over, sorry. I don't mean to make anyone worry.
> 
> Christiansmom how are you doing? Have your contractions stopped?
> Bdg how did your tests go?? Hope all is we'll :hugs:
> Rockell I want to sleep too lol but at least we are being prepped for the no sleep days ahead of us :)
> 
> Jess19 - I think it's really common to assume something will go wrong. Try not to worry too much about things since it's out of your control and some are so minor that it won't be cause for concern. No point in getting worked up over something that isn't confirmed as anything. :hugs: I know it's tough and I've had those feelings too!
> 
> Christiansmum - I've been getting occasional period like pains for the past few days but it doesn't become anything at all and not timed... I think it's a lot to do with my right hip which KILLS me to sleep on and I wake up in crazy pain from it... Then I get the crampy type feelings off and on - usually in the am..... Let us know how it turned out!
> 
> sbl - CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else getting this dull ache - period kind (almost?) and in back - might just be radiating from hip..... ?
> 
> I'm SO exhausted and frustrated since tomorrow was going to be my last day - of course I came down with the flu and was out for 5 days which means it messes up my vacation days to get close to due date.... I've just had a seriously shitty 2 weeks....
> 
> The 3rd found out DH lost his job..... Tuesday came down with the flu & been sick since.... it developed into a sinus infection over the weekend.... Finally back to work yesterday and SO not impressed that I have to make it in part of next week....
> Feel like I've had NO break at all and constant stress is killing me :(
> Just have to keep telling myself just a little bit longer.... Plus it's almost Xmas.... Luckily shopping is done - just need to wrap it all..... *End Rant*Click to expand...

:hugs: Hugs - these things do all seem to come at once, don't they? x


----------



## chattyB

sbl - congratulations on your new arrival! I hope you're recovering well from your section and enjoying being a new mum! It's awesome that our "little group" has started having our babies :D

AFM - I've been getting a lot of pressure low down and have started to lose small bits of my plug ... I've still got so much to do! Fidget can't be planning on arriving anytime soon!!! *crossinglegs*


----------



## bdg

Jess19 - No results yet so I'm still waiting, I might ring them tomorrow to find out how they normally tell you as my next appointment isn't until 28th Dec so I'm assuming if there is something wrong they'll contact me?!

Hope you are feeling a little less worried, my bump gets hiccups a lot too, I always thought it was a good thing as they're practising breathing :) Always good to stay away from Dr Google, you can scare yourself silly (or I do anyway!) and I think until you are holding your little girl worry is normal (At least I keep telling myself that when I have a panic moment that something will go wrong). 

sbl - Congratulations! 

JCh - Sounds like a super crappy week, hope it starts getting better soon 

My trapped nerve is killing me, from reading online, it seems like it's the sciatic nerve so can't really do much about it as it's the baby putting pressure on it. Feeling miserable as not only am I waddling, I'm now hobbling too lol I was going to go to my works Christmas do tomorrow but I'm not sure now, they are doing the Christmas Markets and I'm not sure I can deal with being on my feet in the cold for ages. Ah well, if I don't go at least I'll have saved some money (to be spent next week on my pedicure .... seriously seriously seriously can't wait to have this done!)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hiya, Im still here and still pregnant managed to fall a sleep last night and woke up this morning and the pains have gone ... kind of disappointed but DH has started to get the last bits sorted that I need him to get done so one good thing has come from it. Still got pressure down there but still feel ok x


----------



## mommymakayla

Wasnt going to buy my lil mans playmat till he got here, but found the most perfect one i must have. Disney Simba :happydance: Love it
 



Attached Files:







playmat.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JCh

mommymakayla said:


> Wasnt going to buy my lil mans playmat till he got here, but found the most perfect one i must have. Disney Simba :happydance: Love it

I love it! That's adorable!

I'm supposed to be getting some of these type things from my cousin... but not sure the ETA.... Hrmmmm, might need to harass her.....


----------



## febbride2012

lost some of my plug. Hope this means she will come soon! x


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats sbl!

36 appointment went...ok.

swobbed for strep b. not bothered by it. cerix is rock solid, no effacement, no dialation.

kind of dissapointed, this pregnancy is driving me crazy, the sickness and pain and exhausttion are getting to me, i just want it over with.

still dr says babys head is right on my cervix (probably explains increased pain recently!) and that she thinks when I do start to dialate its going to be quick...

next appointment on tuesday 18 instead of thursday because dr is having knee surgery. then 38 week app on dec 27th.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies! 

So much to catch up on! I hope I dont miss anyone out, if I do Im sorry xxx

Pepsi - Glad all went well at your appointment x 

Feb bride - Ooooh exciting, hope it means its the start of something x 

Mommy M - Awww love the playmat. This is the one that we're getting. 

https://www.whwatts.co.uk/playtime-12/lollipop-lane-herbs-garden-playmat-8560-3232_zoom.jpg

Christians Mum - Sorry to hear that it didnt come to anything, but glad youre OK x

Bdg - I get Sciatic pain that shoots down my bum :( I have found coming down onto all fours and rocking my hips really helps or kneeling and bending over the ball and rotating my hips round. Hope it gives you some relief too x

Chatty - Sending you some sticky :dust: :haha: I think we're the only two that wants to keep baby in that bit longer :haha: 

Mrs Mel - How are you doing hun? 

Jch - :hugs: I really hope that DH finds a new job quickly :hugs: 

Sbl - CONGRATS!!! :yipee: :hugs: :dance: Hope you and baby are doing OK and look forward to hearing all about it soon x Will update the front page x 

Rockelle - I feel your pain with the stupid dashes to the loo every 5 mins only to find 2 drops come out! :grr: ESPECIALLY at 2am in the morning!!! :grr: 

Jess - Hope youre feeling better today, Baby G also gets LOADS of hiccups too always after I have eaten.... which is all the time now! 

Fitz - Hope that the outlaws dont drive you too insane :hugs: 

Ducky - CONGRATS!!! :yipee: :hugs: :dance: Hope you and baby are doing OK and look forward to hearing all about it soon x Will update the front page x

Mrs B - How are you doing? 

AFM - All still pottering along, back and hips are really starting to hurt again. But trying to hold off going to the Osteopath until next week as I'd like to make that the last visit to him before Baby arrives. Today is a crucial day house wise, we're hoping to complete next Friday should know by lunchtime for sure. Please keep your fingers crossed for me as it will be after new year and I'll be 40 weeks!!! 

For those who I missed :flower: Hope youre all doing well xxx 

HAPPY FRIDAY and labour :dust: for those over 37 weeks xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have had your baby's 

Sorry I have not been on for a couple of weeks I have had a lot going on in my personal life I am now 36 weeks 2 days along and last Monday got what we are assuming where Braxton hicks when driving home they got that painful I had to pull over and have my OH drive (we where an hour out of town) we where planing on going to the hospital as at the time we thought I was in labour as I didn't get BH with my first by the time we got into town they had eased off so we decided to not go to the hospital by 11:30 pm they had stopes compleatly and I have been getting maybe one or two a day since :S I really can't wait to have my little girl but my OH wants her to stay put until after Christmas. We have also finished the nursery in the last couple of weeks so glad it is all set up now. Nesting is driving me insane!!! I keep finding extra things I want done I have cleaned the entire house 3 times this week cleaned out and re organised my bathroom cabnet and my kitchen pantry and linen cabnet. 
I really want my little girl so don't think I can do another 3 and a half weeks :S 

Good luck to everyone who is due soon


----------



## mummy2be_x

Hi ladies I'm having elective c section on 17th January! We're on team BLUE :blue:  x


----------



## Rockell8788

My crazy toilet dashes are not for pee its for tmi bm yesterday was 4 times driving me nuts been going on for a week now. Well at least I'm not constipated I suppose. Woken u with a strange rash on my face its soooooo itchy


----------



## FitzBaby

Anyone else not able to sleep?

Didnt fall asleep until after 1, woke up to pee 3 times. It's now 6am and have been up since 5:30. Ugh. I have too much to do, I cannot function on this little of sleep!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck with the house Sambatiki! Fingers are crossed! Let us know how you get on :)

All is good with me thanks. Feeling quite uncomfortable at times, but other than that, I've been very lucky really. Finding it hard to get my head around the fact that this time next week I'll be full term! I wonder when the rest of the babies will come!


----------



## mommymakayla

This is going to be my last relaxing weekend before baby arrives. As next weekend ive got lots of visits for xmas for my daughter and then christmas will be here and then my c-section on the 27th. Crossing my fingers he doesnt want to make an early apperance. 

Was out today and picked up this cute shirt for my DD
 



Attached Files:







big sister.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chattyB

Awwwww cute!

You've just made me think .... and this is our last quiet weekend before the mental Xmas preparations/visits begin too! I also have my oldest DDs 18th birthday on the 28th, new year, my DSs 13th birthday on the 5th then baby due on the 9th! It's gonna be a mental few weeks :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Peeps! 

Im wide awake and have been since 5.30am when DH got called into work :grr: Made myself some lovely buttery toast and now hungry for more :blush: Anyone else really really hungry now? I cant eat loads in one go just seem to need to eat more little and often now. Back and hips are back playing up now :( I had to lean on DH just to walk. Thankfully its not so bad this morning, but its one of those things that gets worse throughout the day. Today (fingers crossed) we are supposed to be going on an NCT couples class, just hope that DH gets back in time. Tonight we're having a xmas party with friends. We've been doing it for the past 5 years we take it in turns to host the party and the hosts make the main course, this year we're taking the pudding and our other friends are taking the cheese. My friend has bought some preggers friendly Brie for me... so really looking forward to it. :yipee: Im going to be making sticky toffee pudding, never made it before so wish me luck! 

Wow! I didnt intend on writing that much of an update :haha: Sorry if Ive bored you :haha: 

Looks like we're not going to be going to the couples class as DH wont be back in time. Im gutted :( 

Chatty - You have got a busy few weeks ahead, hope you rest inbetween. Whats going to be the age gap between this baby and your youngest? 

Mommy M - Loving the T-shirt! Hope you get some time to relax during the week xxx 

Miss Mummy - :haha: on the nesting, Im gagging to start but cant until we get into our house next week :dohh: Its doing my head in. So glad that everything was OK in the end :hugs: 

Mummytobe - Hi and welcome! 

Rockelle - I suffered a bit with that last week and now things have gone back to normal, I must admit I was panicing thinking it could be the start of something... thankfully not. Hopefully it might be for you xxx 

Fitz - Yes, Im the same.... falling alsleep on the sofa then bring myself to bed and Im back wide awake again :grr: Then you have EVERYONE telling you to make the most of getting your sleep before the baby comes..... I WOULD IF I COULD!!!! :haha: Hope you manage to get a decent night in soon xxx :hugs: 

Mrs Mel - Glad all is well with you xxx FULL TERM???? Whats that??? :haha: Im in the denial stage still :haha: 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

Some serious nesting going on here! and not just me!

due to both me and my husband working from home, and me needing 0% background noise we had to swop all the rooms around so that during the day when im working and husband has baby his office is now located ont he completely opposite side of the house to mine.

so we've been moving everything around, vacuuming as we go and cleaning, and also putting up smoke and carbon monoxide detectors in every single room of the house (except bathrooms) and fire extingishers in every room of the house, also set up a brand new baby monitor in my sons room.

Still got more to do but seeing as its 2am...its most definatly bedtime for me!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - :haha: Brilliant! Im sure you'll sleep wonderfully after all that, have you got much more to do?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Having a bad day :( I have been in a bad mood with my OH all day as he won't give me a hand with some of the things I want done tomorrow I can't do any of it as we are going out all day. On the up side on Tuesday I get to pick up all my Xmas shopping for my son so I can wrap it and have it ready for his second Christmas :) so lots of walking for me over the next couple of days hehe might get things started so my little girl will come early hehe :) I have also hit a really emotanal part of my pregnancy (I got very emotional once I wanted my son out as well) so I have 3 and a half weeks of crying and stuff to look forward to :( I hate crying. Hope you are all well


----------



## PepsiChic

Sam - tons! we have to replace the flooring in the bathroom and hadnt even started on it yet lol 

unfortunatly didnt sleep well at all, didnt fall asleep till gone 5am and ws back up at 8am with the toddler...been throwing up since i got up. my hypermesis is definatly worse when i havent had the sleep i need.


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: I really feel for you Pepsi! I woke at 4am today and have been on the go ever since :(. I feel hungover when I haven't had enough sleep ... All that yucky feeling and no alcohol to justify it!

I'm still losing bits of my plug with the odd contraction with period pains but nothing more ... I'm hoping that its all SLOWLY doing something and I'll get to 42 weeks and cough my baby out after a 30 minute labour hahaha


----------



## mommymakayla

Finally finished putting my hospital bag together today!!! Took me forever to do it!! Everything is all set for xmas week!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

MIL turned up today, its a PITA when people tun up unannounced. Because I work from home I have to have 0% background noise, so when people turn up and theres talking and generally a lot of noise, epecially with a 7 year old that comes with her (her daughter) who then chases around my toddler who screams. 

If any of my customers hear any background noise it is instant termination of employment. so not something to take lightly.


just wish people had a little more consideration when they know my work situation. plus my husband is going to take toddler over to see them tomorrow anyway.

ah well, they didt stay long luckily and I managed to mute my way through a call to avoid any problems this time. 

she did commnt on how messy the house is...which yeah seeing as we suddenly decided to switch the house back to front at 2am in the morning...I didnt exactly stay up to clean up. my house isnt normally a complete mess! honest!


----------



## chattyB

PepsiChic said:


> MIL turned up today, its a PITA when people tun up unannounced. Because I work from home I have to have 0% background noise, so when people turn up and theres talking and generally a lot of noise, epecially with a 7 year old that comes with her (her daughter) who then chases around my toddler who screams.
> 
> If any of my customers hear any background noise it is instant termination of employment. so not something to take lightly.
> 
> 
> just wish people had a little more consideration when they know my work situation. plus my husband is going to take toddler over to see them tomorrow anyway.
> 
> ah well, they didt stay long luckily and I managed to mute my way through a call to avoid any problems this time.
> 
> she did commnt on how messy the house is...which yeah seeing as we suddenly decided to switch the house back to front at 2am in the morning...I didnt exactly stay up to clean up. my house isnt normally a complete mess! honest!

WOW! What a complete B1TCH!! Instead of whining about your house - how about helping you out and helping to get things straight?? Happy for you that she didn't stay too long!

Mummymakayla - I've not packed my bag yet either :-s .... It's a work in progress, I have most of the bits n bobs I need just not in one place. Today's job I think!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Have to take all the baby boys clothing to the storage shed tomorrow and then go and get the tubs of girls clothing my sister has for me (all 00 stuff) and store at my house until I need it :S not looking forward to it at all but I have to do what I have to do. I also need to dry my fav maternity top so that it is there to add to my hospital bag if I go into labour other then that its all packed bar my toothbrush tooth paste make up and hair things :) all the make up and hair things are it a make up bag in my bathroom so that we just need to grab the bag :) I am getting slight pains again tonight and this is the same time they started last Monday so I wonder if they wil get really bad and very painful again. Knowing my luck they will and I will really be in labour this time as I am going to pick up my Christmas presents and have my sons Santa photo done on Tuesday so it would be just my luck to go into labour now (Sunday night).


----------



## PepsiChic

chattyB said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> MIL turned up today, its a PITA when people tun up unannounced. Because I work from home I have to have 0% background noise, so when people turn up and theres talking and generally a lot of noise, epecially with a 7 year old that comes with her (her daughter) who then chases around my toddler who screams.
> 
> If any of my customers hear any background noise it is instant termination of employment. so not something to take lightly.
> 
> 
> just wish people had a little more consideration when they know my work situation. plus my husband is going to take toddler over to see them tomorrow anyway.
> 
> ah well, they didt stay long luckily and I managed to mute my way through a call to avoid any problems this time.
> 
> she did commnt on how messy the house is...which yeah seeing as we suddenly decided to switch the house back to front at 2am in the morning...I didnt exactly stay up to clean up. my house isnt normally a complete mess! honest!
> 
> WOW! What a complete B1TCH!! Instead of whining about your house - how about helping you out and helping to get things straight?? Happy for you that she didn't stay too long!
> 
> Mummymakayla - I've not packed my bag yet either :-s .... It's a work in progress, I have most of the bits n bobs I need just not in one place. Today's job I think!!Click to expand...

Eh we have our differences but we keep things civil. Ive been cleaning since I got off work, gave the living room a good swop around and I just need to straighten out the junk on the mantle place and also sort through Barrys toy box and box up the unused stuff.

I also tided up the kitchen "junk" cabinet...the one where everything gets thrown when we cant be bothered to find a right place for it...took everything out and put in only what should be, (trash bags, candles, car keys, wallet, etc) dumped the other stuff on the mantle place seeing as I have to sort it tomorrow anyway!

also wrapped all the presents for the in-laws and all of Barrys stuff. 

so tomorrow agenda:

tidey mantal place, clean kitchen, and sort out the master bedroom closet as thats also become a dumping ground, put away all the clean clothes in the drier, and box up Barrys 18+ month clothing as hes now in 2T and 3T! 

oh AND measure the damn bathroom! must must get the new flooring ordered! 

PHEW! busy day off but still, its nice when the house is clean and everything in its right place!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies, (Or afternoon, evening depending where you are :haha: :dohh: Its actually afternoon here though :haha:)

Pepsi - Looks like a BIG list of things to do :hugs: Hope you managed to get through it all. Pants on MIL 'popping' over! I'd have been pissed off with her to if she came over just to pick holes in things :grr: But I understand you have to grit your teeth and bare it for the sake of DH. 

MissMummy - Awww that will be fun sorting through all the clothes :cloud9: Im guessing 00 is your newborn size over there? YAYY for getting your bag packed! :thumbup: 

Chatty B - You are worse than me! :haha: Get that bag packed? Are you having a homebirth though? Hope that the plug loss isnt the start of anything I know you would rather baby turn up later rather than earlier. 

Mommy M - Well done!! 

AFM - Had a fab night yesterday at our little xmas party with friends. Didnt get home until 2.30am!! But having a lie in today. Ive got loads of jobs I need to do but really lacking in motivation! Fingers crossed only 4 days until moving day! xxx 

Hope youre all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## mommymakayla

37 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mommy M - Happy Fully Baked Day!!! :yipee:


----------



## Rockell8788

Not much Happening with me. Tried to finish our Xmas shopping today but I ended up having painful braxton hicks and my underwear got soaked so had to abandon it. They have subsided now and managed to only need to change my undies twice. Bloody annoying as I just want to finish everything off, still need 2 more presents and something for my dh


----------



## PepsiChic

mommymakayla said:


> 37 weeks today :happydance:

happy full term!!!! :happydance:


----------



## diggory77

I'm an hour and a half away from home today as I've got a funeral to attend in the morning. I've been getting a heavy period/aching sensation low down and over my abdomen and very sharp pains low in my tummy area under my belly button which has been taking my breath away! Kind of like a full gassy feeling that radiates from my front to my back! Lots of pain in my cervix area too. not had a show or anything yet. There is nothing regular about it but it has been going on for around 5 hours now. I don't think anything is happening imminently or need to return home, I'm just quite uncomfortable. This is my first so I don't know if it means anything! Urgh, this pregnancy lark is so confusing!
X


----------



## PepsiChic

diggory77 said:


> I'm an hour and a half away from home today as I've got a funeral to attend in the morning. I've been getting a heavy period/aching sensation low down and over my abdomen and very sharp pains low in my tummy area under my belly button which has been taking my breath away! Kind of like a full gassy feeling that radiates from my front to my back! Lots of pain in my cervix area too. not had a show or anything yet. There is nothing regular about it but it has been going on for around 5 hours now. I don't think anything is happening imminently or need to return home, I'm just quite uncomfortable. This is my first so I don't know if it means anything! Urgh, this pregnancy lark is so confusing!
> X

It could mean something, and you dont always get a show before you go into labour, infact most people dont loose their plug till their waters break and by that point your normally quite far into labour!

for me the start of labour was period type cramps in my lower abdoment with lower back pains, the cramping seemed to have no end, but the back pains came and went...after a few hours the pains had come around to the front and were still coming and going so I started timing them, thats how I found out I was in labour the first time. 

so if they seem to start coming and going, then time them and see if theres any pattern. 

good luck


----------



## diggory77

Thanks pepsichic!
This period type pain has been constant throughout with peaks where the pressure gets particularly intense! The intensity varies though and isn't regular. I haven't had anything like this up until now. Wish I was at home!
X


----------



## Sambatiki

Diggory - How long until you can come home? Hope its the start of something for you :hugs:


----------



## thecatsmother

diggory - i know exactly the sensation you're describing. had it on and off for a few days now, although i *think* i've started losing plug too, so think it might be doing something useful.

fingers crossed yours become more productive than mine have thus far!


----------



## diggory77

I'm half hoping its something, mostly hoping it goes away until I get home! The funeral is 10.30 tomorrow so I should be able to get home for about 2ish-3ish hopefully, but I'll need regular stops if this carries on as sitting/ reclining makes it worse. The hospital where I'm booked is another 45 minutes south from my house should I need it. My husband is with me, but its his grandmothers funeral so we need to stay for it really. I'm just hoping I don't wake up in the middle of the night with things progressing and not being able to get back in time! Ive got my hospital notes with me but nothing else. grrrr X


----------



## Sambatiki

Diggs - Hoping its the start of something late late tomorrow :hugs: Hope you can get some sleep x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Ladies, (Or afternoon, evening depending where you are :haha: :dohh: Its actually afternoon here though :haha:)
> 
> Pepsi - Looks like a BIG list of things to do :hugs: Hope you managed to get through it all. Pants on MIL 'popping' over! I'd have been pissed off with her to if she came over just to pick holes in things :grr: But I understand you have to grit your teeth and bare it for the sake of DH.
> 
> MissMummy - Awww that will be fun sorting through all the clothes :cloud9: Im guessing 00 is your newborn size over there? YAYY for getting your bag packed! :thumbup:
> 
> Chatty B - You are worse than me! :haha: Get that bag packed? Are you having a homebirth though? Hope that the plug loss isnt the start of anything I know you would rather baby turn up later rather than earlier.
> 
> Mommy M - Well done!!
> 
> AFM - Had a fab night yesterday at our little xmas party with friends. Didnt get home until 2.30am!! But having a lie in today. Ive got loads of jobs I need to do but really lacking in motivation! Fingers crossed only 4 days until moving day! xxx
> 
> Hope youre all having a lovely weekend xxx


No our baby clothing goes from 00000 up 00000 is for really tiny baby's most baby's start off in a 0000 :) 00 is what my sisters 8 month old has just grown out of :) I already have all the 00000 up to 000 sorted out :) but a lot of shops have just changed there sizeing so that its in months of age.


----------



## Sambatiki

Miss mummy - I see! You're really sorted then! 

Diggs - how are things this morning?


----------



## Rockell8788

Had my 38wk mw today bumpy is 3 or 4/5th engaged she couldn't quite decide which as baby is so low. Also left hand lie but slightly posteria and keeps flipping back to back, so scrubbing the floor my hand today to encourage him round more. Getting me home birth kit delivered at 9:30am tomorrow :)


----------



## mommymakayla

Got my 37 week appt this morning. Then my c-section is next thursday!!!!!
Its getting sooo close :happydance:


----------



## JCh

So exciting everyone....
I swear the last couple days I've got the nesting bug - I try and lay down for a nap and all I can think about is all the little things I should try and get done around the house/ baby room.... Last night I wrapped all the Xmas gifts (quite a few!) and got some more done in the nursery..... 
Can't turn this brain off at night either.....

Anyone else?


----------



## chattyB

Uurrgghhh! ME! Had a horrid night sleep last night and woke up at 5am again. Despite everything I still need to do, I went back up to bed when the kids left for school and slept until 12.30 ... And still feel knackered!! 

I have a MW appt tomorrow but not feeling anything has really changed ... Still carrying low and baby's back is on my left anterior (perfect position :) ). He's not engaged at all yet but I think he's trying occasionally as I get a lot of bumps and pressure against the cervix, then nothing. Think ill try taking it easy today on the sofa and try not to give in to cleaning cravings!


----------



## bdg

I'm feeling sorry for myself today, I've still got a trapped nerve in my back and it's super painful to walk, paracetemol/hot water bottles etc aren't really doing much to help and I managed to get a Drs appointment this morning but he said there isn't much they can do and to just make sure I take the max dose of paracetemol. He did give me some exercises to do so I'll make sure I'm doing them but ow ow ow ow ow baby get off my sciatic nerve already! I'm mostly frustrated as I hate being immobile, I've got tons of stuff I want to do and can't because of my bloody back pain, I want to get on with the nesting already!!!!

On top of that I'm feeling sick and I'm having diarrhoea (not sure if my body is getting prepped or I've just eaten something bad!). Bleh. Feel so miserable! 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Sambatiki

Rockelle - YAYY glad you had a good appointment :thumbup: REALLY exciting about getting your kit delivered tomorrow :yipee: I bet its making it feel very real now x 

Mommy M - Cant believe you'll have your baby here so soon!!! :yipee: Hope all goes well tomorrow xxx 

JCh - Yup Ive got the nesting bug too.... sometimes :haha: Once Im motivated I cant stop! Im not sleeping well either at night, far too much to think about. 

Chatty - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Get bouncing on your ball that will help get baby into position xxx 

Bdg - Ive had a bit of a dodgy tummy too :hugs: I wasnt sure if it was just something that happens at this stage? Hope it isnt a sicky bug. Hope that you manage to get baby to move a bit to help your back :hugs: Does sitting on a birthing ball help? 

AFM - 38 week docs check, BP fine, little bit of a urine infection but no anti B's. Baby is head down but not sure how down as it was hard to check today. Next appointment is with the MW at the hospital so if they cant feel it right next time they can scan me there. Im going to be booking that appointment for 40+3 so they can do a stretch and sweep while Im there if I want one. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## bdg

Sambatiki - It helps whilst I'm sat down, but then I can quite happily sit on the sofa and feel no pain. It's when I get up and start walking that I suffer! Sorry to hear you've had a tummy thing too (hopefully it's our bodies getting ready to go rather than dodgy food/stomach bugs!) x


----------



## mommymakayla

Just got back home from my appt. 
Everything looks good, just got to wait till next thursday to meet my lil man.
I cant believe he is gonna be here next thursday 
Dont have any more appts as my c-section is next week. Next time im in the hospital will be when im holding my lil man. :happydance:


----------



## PepsiChic

my SPD literally kept me up in tears all night. Ive slept about 2 hours and now im trying to work and I have head packs on my hips and a pillow behind my back and ive taken pain killers but it hurts so bad.

its not even a case of me moving and it hurting...it just hurts all the time.


----------



## JCh

That sucks pepsi! I can manage sitting for a while or laying down for a bit but I can't for long as I wake up feeling almost paralyzed from the hip pain :( 
I never knew how painful that part would be.....

Also, anyone still have an innie bellybutton? I do, the other night LO was trying to push it out - I popped it back in again and since he moved it's stayed in again... I really don't want an outie (even temporary.....) I just keep saying baby isn't ready as the "timer" hasn't popped... LOL


----------



## MrsCrad

JCh - the belly button thing made me laugh!

My step sister has found out she is Strep B pos, I think they found out by her pee (my dad told me on the phone) shes about 3 weeks behind me. It got me thinking as I had the test to do so I sent it off and its come back positive.

Got my 38wk MW appointment on xmas eve, hope she isnt going to moan about it as I never mentioned it to her that I was going to test for it. 
Not sure if I should be really worried as there is nothing I can really do about it?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I am also having a hard time sleeping :( it is really getting to me as I'm so tired all the time. I still have an innie :) but mine didn't pop at all with my son it is starting to this time however :)


----------



## PepsiChic

MrsCrad said:


> JCh - the belly button thing made me laugh!
> 
> My step sister has found out she is Strep B pos, I think they found out by her pee (my dad told me on the phone) shes about 3 weeks behind me. It got me thinking as I had the test to do so I sent it off and its come back positive.
> 
> Got my 38wk MW appointment on xmas eve, hope she isnt going to moan about it as I never mentioned it to her that I was going to test for it.
> Not sure if I should be really worried as there is nothing I can really do about it?

if your positive you'll need to be given anti-biotics during labour. strep b is tested for in the US as standard procedure in pregnancy, I dont know why it isnt in the UK, becaus the effects on the baby if your positive can be fatal :nope:


----------



## Rockell8788

Happy 38weeks to my due date buddies. 

I still have a innie belly button iv never popped out in my pregnancies. Well I lost a lot of plug again this morning I got all excited :haha: feeling abit crampy but probably over thinking things. Still waiting for my homebirth lot to arrive think my me has forgotten bless her. What's the bet ill jump in the bath and she will arrive .


----------



## chattyB

I've got an "innie" too - mine has never popped out, just gradually flattens but doesn't pop out.

My canisters turned up today - along with a massive holdall for the MWs kit. My face fell as the guy walked up to the front door with two teeny tiny canisters ... I said "you gotta be kidding! Is there any more G&A???" He's obviously heard it before as he started laughing then collected two more large canisters and a trolley from the van. PHEW!!!! 

I slept like a baby last night after a horrible yucky sofa day yesterday - feeling MUCH better now. MW appt was fine this morning, baby still not engaged but that's pretty normal and probably won't engage until labour. BP was the usual 120/60, urine was fine, fetal heart was fine this week. 

It's really just a waiting game now!! Can't believe that I'll have to share my lil man with everyone else within weeks :(. I'm going to really miss being pregnant.


----------



## duckytwins

I can't wait to hear about more arrivals! What an exciting time!! Christian is a week old today! How did that happen??? It dies feel like forever ago I was pregnant though, but he needs to stop getting so big so fast!!


----------



## mellywelly

Can't believe Christian is a week old already!

My belly button is still an innie too, although it does this weird pushing out thing when I cough!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I think I'll miss being pregnant too! Although, it will be nice to be 'normal' again in terms of sleeping positions and walking properly! But I can imagine that it is strange to not be pregnant after 9 months.

Just seen the midwife and baby is 3/5ths, so getting there! Does anyone else find themselves feeling really proud of their little ones for doing things right (ie going head down, engaging, growing each week...) I can only imagine what a stupidly proud Mum I'm going to be once this little one is here and actually doing things for real! Te he x


----------



## mellywelly

Mine isn't engaged so no proudness here lol, only 1/5th in pelvis. And back to back to boot!


----------



## JCh

I seriously cannot wait to sleep in my tummy/ back or HOWEVER once baby is out - I think people seriously take it for granted! Also, tired of being called a penguin for waddling... :( LOL

I'm hoping they check if LO is getting engaged at my next appointment, I seriously feel like he's going to fall out sometimes... He still has feet reaching my ribs and he'll push which makes him press on my cervix - think he's gonna be a long baby! I'm so excited to meet him but he's just so safe inside right now....

Of course, since I had to work extra time at work to even out my mat leave and flu from last week - it was snowing like mad this AM..... My car does NOT like the snow... Hoping it stops and stays away until I'm off....


----------



## Mrs Mel

I think mine's a long baby too. Even though the head is quite far down, I do feel the legs and feet very high up still - hubby's tall so it would make sense :)

Melly, I hope your baby turns and engages soon! x


----------



## mellywelly

The midwife said that 2nd babies don't always engage and turn until early stages of labor, but 90% will turn, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's good :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Having my first cervix check tonight and strep test. How do they do the strep test?


----------



## Jess19

They do a vaginal culture, really quick and painless just like a PAP


----------



## duckytwins

The strep test was just like a big QTip. It didn't hurt at all. In fact I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Rockell8788

mellywelly said:


> The midwife said that 2nd babies don't always engage and turn until early stages of labor, but 90% will turn, so I'm hopeful!

Ds was back to back he did turn during labour though. He didn't engage till a few days before I had him either so a bit more hope for you.


----------



## La Mere

Hi there! just found this group! I am due Jan. 11th with my second :yellow: bundle!


----------



## duckytwins

Hi LaMere!! :hi:


----------



## ChristiansMum

Went for my 36 week check up today and baby is still breech :( gutted ... got to go for a scan to make sure she is defiantly breech but not feeling to hopeful ... hope everyone else pregnancies are going well ... Not long left now x


----------



## La Mere

Hi there, Ducky!


----------



## chattyB

Hi La Mere! I'm due on the 9th :)


----------



## La Mere

Hi, chattyb! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hi La Mere! we have the same due date :) how are u finding pregnancy?


----------



## Mrs Mel

La Mere said:


> Hi there! just found this group! I am due Jan. 11th with my second :yellow: bundle!

Hello! I am also due on the same day :)


----------



## La Mere

ChristiansMum said:


> Hi La Mere! we have the same due date :) how are u finding pregnancy?

Its has been considerably easier this time around! :haha: do you know what you're having?



Mrs Mel said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! just found this group! I am due Jan. 11th with my second :yellow: bundle!
> 
> Hello! I am also due on the same day :)Click to expand...

Hi! I see you're team :yellow: too!


----------



## FitzBaby

Love that loads of us are team yellow!

Just got back from my 36w check. 2cm dialated and 50% effaced. Doc said he woul induce me Jan 8 or 10, our choice. I don't know if I will make it until then!


----------



## MummyBaron

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on to update, hope everyone is okay. Its been very hectic.

Wednesday I had to go and see the consultant as I was having signs that baby may be coming by herself. When I got there she was concerned about how much pain i wad in. She also found protein in my urine and found baby had gone from measuring 2 weeks ahead to 4 weeks and was estimated at 10lb.5 
She decided to admit me for monitoring that evening. They monitored baby over the next few days and on Friday 14th (a week before planned c-section) she examined me to find out that i was in early labour and that my cervix was dilating. On the Sunday she gave me an exam and found very little change except that my waters were buldging so she decided to induce me they gave me 24 hours but my contractions were still very mild and irregular so she at 1pm on Monday the 17th. I was a good 3cm and within an hour was needing to push but I wasn't dilated and baby was having decelerations. They did a test on her at 5om were they took blood from her scalp to check oxygen levels and found she was getting enough oxygen and that I was 5cm. They went to do to the same test at 5:30pm and found I was dilated so went to get the room ready for delivery and get the forceps. (Due to my spine they didn't want me pushing) during the hussel I gave 6 big pushes as I couldn't stop myself. Holly-May Baron was born at 5:59pm weighing 7lb4 ar 52cm long
Were both doing well but she is really struggling to feed and she is mucusy and drowsy from the tablets but fingers crossed she's okay soon. Have to stay til Friday morning at the earliest but will post a pic when im home xx


----------



## PepsiChic

went for what would be my 37th week appointment today (its 37 weeks thursday but OBGYN has surgery that day) 

strep b came back...negative! one less pill to have to take hurray! 

baby is still not engaged , but head down very very low. cervix is still 0% effaced and dialiated. so no signs of baby being ready to come any time soon. the chiropractor came in to examine my hips and pelvis because of the SPD. tried to do some exercises with me but it hurt way to much. she suggested induction once my cervix starts doing something but I declined.


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats on your little girl mummyB!


----------



## Rockell8788

Congratulations mummyb


----------



## Mrs Mel

La Mere said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi La Mere! we have the same due date :) how are u finding pregnancy?
> 
> Its has been considerably easier this time around! :haha: do you know what you're having?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! just found this group! I am due Jan. 11th with my second :yellow: bundle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I am also due on the same day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I see you're team :yellow: too!Click to expand...

I am indeed team yellow and am now itching to know what we're having!



MummyBaron said:


> Hi girls sorry I haven't been on to update, hope everyone is okay. Its been very hectic.
> 
> Wednesday I had to go and see the consultant as I was having signs that baby may be coming by herself. When I got there she was concerned about how much pain i wad in. She also found protein in my urine and found baby had gone from measuring 2 weeks ahead to 4 weeks and was estimated at 10lb.5
> She decided to admit me for monitoring that evening. They monitored baby over the next few days and on Friday 14th (a week before planned c-section) she examined me to find out that i was in early labour and that my cervix was dilating. On the Sunday she gave me an exam and found very little change except that my waters were buldging so she decided to induce me they gave me 24 hours but my contractions were still very mild and irregular so she at 1pm on Monday the 17th. I was a good 3cm and within an hour was needing to push but I wasn't dilated and baby was having decelerations. They did a test on her at 5om were they took blood from her scalp to check oxygen levels and found she was getting enough oxygen and that I was 5cm. They went to do to the same test at 5:30pm and found I was dilated so went to get the room ready for delivery and get the forceps. (Due to my spine they didn't want me pushing) during the hussel I gave 6 big pushes as I couldn't stop myself. Holly-May Baron was born at 5:59pm weighing 7lb4 ar 52cm long
> Were both doing well but she is really struggling to feed and she is mucusy and drowsy from the tablets but fingers crossed she's okay soon. Have to stay til Friday morning at the earliest but will post a pic when im home xx

Brilliant! Congratulations!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations mummy baron!!!!! Hope she latches on and feeds soon

Yay I'm a watermelon at last


----------



## diggory77

Congrats mummy b!

Sorry I haven't been able to update since Sunday! My pains got worse but I managed to fall asleep and woke up to nothing! Managed to go to the funeral and get home though so that's the main thing.
Went to see the midwives yesterday for a presentation scan as the baby had felt like it had turned, she said that the head was well engaged- 2/5th palpable. I just reaaaaallllly want the baby here now!
Xxx


----------



## Rockell8788

Omfg what a morning! No baby but my ds dropped a wooden cat ornament of my foot, yep you guessed it iv on nasty broken toe! Can't believe the timing got to have it strapped up and wear a special sexy shoe for the next 6 weeks including whilst in labour


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations mummyB! Keepin everything crossed that your back problems can now be treated properly and you're not in pain for much longer.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

So sorry Ive been mia and Ive missed on loads! You can tell that most of us are now on Maternity leave! :haha:

Ive missed out on about 4 pages so forgive me if I miss anyone :flower: 

Firstly CONGRATS to Mummy B!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: Will update the front page ;) xxx 

bdg - How has your tummy been? Hope that you have had some back and hip relief :hugs: 

Mommy M - Only 8 days left!! :yipee: Have you and DH got anything nice planned before baby comes? 

Pepsi - Hope youre feeling better xxx 

Jch - Yes I still have an innie and it doesnt look like its ever going to pop or even go flat... I was kind of hoping to get an outie :haha: Im looking forward to sleeping back on my tummy too. How is the snow? 

Mrs Crad - Im sorry to hear about the Strep B I didnt think that it was a standard test here in the UK. Did you pay privately for it? 

Chatty - YAYYY for your birthing kit arriving and having plenty of G&A :haha: Glad you had a good appointment. How is the house coming along? 

Ducky - OMG.... Cant believe LO is a week old already either! Hope youre all settling in well together :hugs: Think we need some more photos xxx 

Mrs Mel - Im actually feeling really sad already about losing my bump :( I love just watching G move around in my tummy and feeling the movements... I know it will be amazing having G in my arms too. YAYYY for being 3/5's! xxx 

Melly - Hope you can manage to get baby to turn. 

Lamere - Welcome!!! :hi: 

Christians Mum - Hope you can manage to get that baby turned :hugs: When is your scan? 

Fitz - YAYYY for having some progress! Im sure you wont need to be induced!

Poppy - Hi!! How are things with you? 

Diggs - Glad everything is OK! xxx 

Rockelle - Ouchie on the foot :hugs: Hope it gets better soon :hugs: Thats one thing you could do with out in labour! 

Gosh I think that is everyone! 

AFM - Yesterday we transferred the money for the deposit and solicitors fees and should be hearing today whether we get the keys to the house.... fingers crossed for me otherwise it wont be until after xmas and new year and I REALLY need to be in the house! Baby wise all is good, but I think that the water infection the doc picked up on is getting worse so might make an appointment to get some anti b's! Cant believe its xmas next week! Wonder if anyone will have an xmas day baby? 

Love and :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## duckytwins

Congrats mummyb! How exciting! I hope you can sort out the feeding soon! I can't wait to see her!!

Have I shared this one yet? Christian is saying "shhhh, baby is sleeping!"

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/327A1E38-E77C-4525-97AD-281CF9EF9C21-4709-00000564816395C9.jpg


----------



## mommymakayla

Congrats mommyB.
Ducky- Adorable picture :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - No you didnt! GORGEOUS picture! Awww :cloud9:


----------



## mommymakayla

Nothing much going on from now till my c-section next thursday, do have alot of visits with xmas this weekend. Hoping its not going to drain me to much. Going out to pick up my OHs xmas present wii u today.


----------



## chattyB

Awwww Ducky! He's just made me totally broody all over again!

Why oh why does the nesting instinct desert you just as you need it to kick in??? I spent this morning in a frenzy of stripping beds, catching up on washing and a ton of ironing ..... I now have my bed COVERED in piles and piles of clean, folded clothes and no motivation to put them in drawers/wardrobes OR make up the beds again :(. MEH!!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

La Mere said:


> ChristiansMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi La Mere! we have the same due date :) how are u finding pregnancy?
> 
> Its has been considerably easier this time around! :haha: do you know what you're having?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! just found this group! I am due Jan. 11th with my second :yellow: bundle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I am also due on the same day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I see you're team :yellow: too!Click to expand...

Yes we are team Pink :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations mummyb :) 

No still waiting for my phone call to tell me when my scan is x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Beautiful photo Ducky!


----------



## FitzBaby

Ducky he is perfect!!!!

Congrats MummyB!!!

Can't believe we've started to have babies on this thread .... So exciting!!!

So after a cervix check anyone else have bad pains and light bleeding? I felt like someone used my pelvic bone/vagina like a bunching bag and some serious Braxton Hicks too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Fitzy - In the UK they leave us alone until after 40 weeks, they dont like to increase the risk of infection. 

Christians Mum - Hope you get a call soon x 

Chatty - Ive just pulled loads of stuff out of the cupboard made several piles.... and ermmmm given up! :blush: 

Its not looking like we're going to get the keys to the house tomorrow.... and maybe not even Friday :cry: Why is nothing simple for DH and I..... :cry: I just want to be in my own home for when our baby comes is that too much to ask???!!! :argh:


----------



## bdg

Congratulations Mummy B! 

Ducky - he's gorgeous! 

Sambitiki - That's sucky that you aren't going to get the keys, have they said why? Fingers crossed it all happens last minute and you get them at least on Friday!

I posted in another thread, I feel rotten at the moment. I'm not sure if things are progressing (had diarrhoea and nausea and period type pains last night/today) or if I'm just ill. I wish the symptoms of early labour were unique as I'm questioning everything at the moment! I have a feeling this bit of pregnancy will be just as bad as the TWW for overanalysing symptoms!


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Sambatiki, how frustrating. Do you know when it will be? x


----------



## chattyB

I'm keeping everything crossed (including my legs) that baby stays in to 42 weeks for you Sam .... That'll give you an extra few weeks to get everything straight and organised in your new home before baby appears. Maybe we should start our own "42 week wannabe" club??!! 

I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you get the keys and indulge your nesting instinct!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chatty - I think that they'll all think we have cracked up and gone completely NUTS!!! :wacko: :haha: 

Eurrrghhhh its all back up in the air again... if the bank get back to the solicitors by 9.30am tomorrow we'll be able to get the keys tomorrow. FFS!!! :grr: 

bgd - Do you get the period type pains if youre walking around? Thats when I seem to get them. I hope it is the start for you :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

FitzBaby said:


> Ducky he is perfect!!!!
> 
> Congrats MummyB!!!
> 
> Can't believe we've started to have babies on this thread .... So exciting!!!
> 
> So after a cervix check anyone else have bad pains and light bleeding? I felt like someone used my pelvic bone/vagina like a bunching bag and some serious Braxton Hicks too.

yup completely normal if theres not a lot of blood and if its not bright red. its caused by cervix irritation


----------



## La Mere

Mummy B- congrats on your little girl!

Ducky- that pic is adorable!

Mrs. mel- same here, I can't wait to see what we're gonna have this go around.

Christians mum- how exciting! Our first yellow bundle turned pink! Hoping this one turns blue, lol!

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Aww Sam, I'm so sorry. Nothing is ever easy for our family either. I always say if it wasn't for our bad luck we'd have no luck at all. I hope it gets sorted quickly. 

It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:


----------



## PepsiChic

duckytwins said:


> Aww Sam, I'm so sorry. Nothing is ever easy for our family either. I always say if it wasn't for our bad luck we'd have no luck at all. I hope it gets sorted quickly.
> 
> It looks like my go at breast feeding is over. Christian lost weight again and he needs to be put on formula. The dr said he needs to be back at birthweight by two weeks, and he doesn't have much time left. I so wanted it to work this time. :cry:

That doesnt sound right to me...Isnt he only a week old? it can take 10-12 days before they start regaining weight, and longer then that to pass their birth weight. I think you need to contact a lactation specialist to talk to rather then your Dr. 

Dr's always push formula and thats why people give up so easily. Find a phone number for a lacation specialist or ask your Dr for a referral to one. Even just having a phone conversation with one may help you put your mind at ease. theres no need to give up this early on! :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

Ducky-have you tried pumping to supplement?


----------



## duckytwins

FitzBaby said:


> Ducky-have you tried pumping to supplement?

Yes, I tried. The first time I got 5ccs, the second time, I got 1. :(


----------



## chattyB

Ahhhhh no Ducky! Please don't give up yet! Drs are PAID by formula companies to push their products and they ARE NOT breast feeding experts. The weight charts for babies are based on 1950's formula fed babies and NO reflection on what happens with BF babies. As long as Christian has plenty of wet an dirty nappies, he's getting enough and although a little more slowly, WILL gain weight at his own pace.

There is so much research and so much help available for BFing mothers now if you go and find it. Have a look at the BF board.

Did you have a drip up (fluids) in labour? This is just one thing that can effect weight ... Babies born to mums who've had a drip up through labour have an artificially elevated birth weight (which they'll lose within days and contribute to a greater than expected weight loss). 

Fenugreek supplements for you will help with your supply, domperidone can be prescribed too - both will boost your supply if you feel you're low (unlikely if you're feeding on demand and baby is latching correctly). 

If you still want to BF, DO IT!! This is YOUR baby, not the Drs.

:hugs: thinking of you hun, I remember the worry and the pressure I felt to stop feeding my daughter due to weightloss 10yrs ago.


----------



## chattyB

Forgot to add - KellyMom website is a fantastic site for BFing mums, it has the latest research and is invaluable IMO x


----------



## duckytwins

I pumped last night and got an ounce and a half! Now I don't know what to do! I'm so confused!

We gave him the milk first the next time he fed, then give him formula. I'm not sure if I should put him on the breast again now (and if I do, do I do it before or after he gets formula?) or should I just pump until my supply increases? And if I do that, how often should I pump? I'm excited that I got so much by pumping (I've never seen so much milk come from me!). But now I'm even more confused about where to go from here!


----------



## PepsiChic

duckytwins said:


> I pumped last night and got an ounce and a half! Now I don't know what to do! I'm so confused!
> 
> We gave him the milk first the next time he fed, then give him formula. I'm not sure if I should put him on the breast again now (and if I do, do I do it before or after he gets formula?) or should I just pump until my supply increases? And if I do that, how often should I pump? I'm excited that I got so much by pumping (I've never seen so much milk come from me!). But now I'm even more confused about where to go from here!

well the breast feeding part of this forum is a god send for help and tips. 

What I would recommend is any time you give him a bottle you need to pump, thats so you body thinks it is feeding baby at the times baby is hungry. 

you want to pump for a good 20 minutes on each side *even* if the milk has stopped flowing, because this will help your body think "hey ive run out of milk better start increasing the supply to meet the needs of the baby!"

you probably want to pump about every 3 hours to establish a good supply...and the most important pumping session will be between 1am and 4am as thats when your body has produced the most milk normally!

when nursing, make sure you let him feed for a good 15-30 minutes on one side, and then burp him, then offer the other breast. Dont feed less then the 15 minutes and swop because then hes not getting the Hind Milk (the good fatty stuff that'll help put the weight on), if he is full and refuses the other side go ahead and pump it! Then next time you nurse you'll want to nurse first from the side he didnt nurse from/or he nursed second from, and then again offer the opposite side or pump it.

so for example...if he nurses from the right side, and he either nurses from the left or you pump it, on the next nursing session you offer the left side first, when hes done, offer the right side or pump it. and so on....hope that makes sense!

hope some of this helps! x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Ducky I'm sorry you are having a hard time with the feeding :( I can't say I know what it's like as I don't I have never breastfed before but you could mix feed and as far as I know with mix feeding you offer breastmilk first and then formula as a top up and that way it should increase your breastmilk :) I would pop on go the breastfeeding section on this site if I was you there might be some ladies going through or who have been through what you are going through now. I plan on trying to breastfeed this time but don't know how I will go :(


----------



## chattyB

An ounce and a half a week in is awesome!! remember too that breasts were meant for baby's mouths, not a breast pump .... Your baby will be getting much more when feeding directly from you. Some basic "must do's" when establishing your supply in the early days are .....

Plenty of skin to skin contact, feed on demand, don't supplement with formula (baby will increase the number of feeds to boost your supply, if you're able, express AFTER you've fed him from the breast to help increase supply, don't expect to get much (if any) out - this is purely to stimulate the breasts to make more milk. Try breast compressions while feeding to help drain more milk into baby. OATMEAL!!! This stuff is brilliant for increasing supply too (google "lactation cookies / lactation flapjacks).

It must already feel like a whole year but your milk has only been "in" for a few days - it takes time to establish a full supply, baby's tummy is smaller than a pingpong ball just now and doesn't take much filling .... Just needs filling more often!

xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ducky - Im so sorry youre finding the feeding difficult and I cannot believe that the doc just pushed formula without even making any other recommendations! Terrible :( Hope that all the tips the girls have given you help xxxx 

How is everyone else doing? No keys to the house for us today :(


----------



## MissMummy2Be

This may sound like a stupid question but do I need to buy a breast pump befor bub is born?? Will I need one in the early stages? Do I need one at all? I hadn't really had a think about a breast pump until now :S


----------



## diggory77

Wow so much excellent info! I've got a lot to learn. Hope your supply picks up ducky and best of luck with bf.

I think I've lost the rest of my plug now, seems that the vaginal epo is working! I doubt it means much though, I read online that people lose their plugs all the time and nothing ends up happening. Went for quite a vigorous swim last night and planning to go on a long walk today. Come on baby!
Xx


----------



## Jess19

Awwwww Ducky he's adorable!


----------



## chattyB

Sounds promising Diggory! I'm tempted to give the vaginal EPO a go too. My friend came over this afternoon and gave me some reflexology, concentrating on the area of the uterus ect. I've had a few tightenings since and lost some of my mucus plug since! Yikes! Better get that labour bag packed (STILL haven't got it sorted!). It'll not actually tip me into labour until my body is ready but it'll hopefully help to get things moving and ripening in the meantime :D

MissMummy - breast pumps are very handy but its probably best NOT to use them for the first few weeks if you can. Baby *should* be enough to establish your supply on his/her own providing you feed on demand, don't supplement with formula and there are no problems with latching or tongue-tie. Using a pump in the early days (although handy for starting a "frozen store") can cause over supply which can be as hard as under supply and encourage engorgement and mastitis. I personally plan to start pumping after certain feeds (midnight ish and breakfast) after the first few weeks and freezing this. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rockell8788

Awwww he's is so cute ducky - make me really want my little man out now. Try and keep up with the bfing although if it doesn't work out don't beat yourself up over it so long as your both happy and healthy that's all that matters 

Sam- hope your get everything sorted for your house and get the keys ASAP.

My toe is feeling so much better today thankfully. Dh desperately wanted the bump to come today sadly I think he's out of luck :haha: bumpy is so low now though and I have constant pressure on my cervix which is good but so uncomfortable, every movement from bumpy is like a knife up my bits! Can't sit on my sofa anymore because of it. Lost a ton of plug again today just hope it all settles down so I'm comfy over Christmas or he comes out before the weekend


----------



## JCh

Hey Ducky, one thing I've heard is REALLY REALLY important is to be VERY hydrated for bfing, if u don't have much fluids going in, then u won't have much going out (kinda like having to pee & dehydration....) Just thought that was something that seems to not be mentioned yet....

Good luck! Stay strong and determined - it will happen, just takes some time.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh my goodness JCh, you've always been 1 day ahead of me...now look at your elephant signature! He's so close to the finishing line, it's crazy!


----------



## Mrs.A

I cant believe how close we all are to having our babies!!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hiya, had my scan today and baby is no longer breech she is head down and ready to go :happydance: I am so pleased but now just waiting for her to make her grand entrance into the world :thumbup:


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> Oh my goodness JCh, you've always been 1 day ahead of me...now look at your elephant signature! He's so close to the finishing line, it's crazy!

Full term day for me and urs will be tomorrow! OMG - it's really come quickly....

Also been getting more pressure "down there" and very slight cramps.... He just needs to wait a week and then anytime is ok!


How u been feeling Mrs Mel?

Also, since we're all getting close facebook tends to be easiest for announcing at first.... So add me to FB if u'd like www.facebook.com/jennchrystal


----------



## MrsCrad

Mummy B- congrats on your little girl!

Ducky- that pic is so cute!

Sam- sorry you still haven't got your keys. Yes I did pay for the strep B test to be done.

The breastfeeding tips on this thread have been good as Im going to try and need all the advice I can get.

I cant believe its nearly xmas! Got my 38 week appointment on xmas eve (Ill be 38+3)then off to Wales until the Thurs, my hubby is well worrying about me giving birth and so hes packing most of the babies stuff just incase! Hes had his parents go to the maternity ward near their house to get phone numbers, how long it takes to get there and parking so we're all set!

I think this baby is going to be late, I have felt nothing! Im sure my baby loves being nice and warm and safe inside my belly! Im going to miss being pregnant once this is over.

Hope everyone is well and getting excited for christmas! X


----------



## Rockell8788

Gosh I've been niggling on and off all day one point the was every 4mins for 2 hours, they have gone irregular now. Not getting excited as I tend to niggle about for a few days before labour starts. Just not Christmas Day please bumpy


----------



## PepsiChic

MissMummy2Be said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but do I need to buy a breast pump befor bub is born?? Will I need one in the early stages? Do I need one at all? I hadn't really had a think about a breast pump until now :S


I would say get one before baby is born because its just another one of those things done with and out the way so you can relax a little more without having to worry about it once LO arrives.

If your breastfeeding its recommended to not introduce a bottle for the first 4-6 weeks so that baby doesnt get nipple confusion or a lazy latch - sucking from a bottle is a LOT easier then suckling from a breast. 

however pumping after the first 2 or 3 weeks can help you get a really good supply going and you can freeze it to build up a nice stash for when you do introduce a bottle. You dont really want to pump before this, unless you have a premie or a baby with feeding issues where you may need to tube feed etc. Dont pump before your milk has come in! Its important baby gets the colostrum from your breasts in those first few days. 

as for if you *really* need one...that depends! If you need baby to feed from a bottle and want to provide breastmilk then yes. I will have to return to work quite quickly after my LO is born so I have bought a Medela Pump In Style Advanced breastpump...its for every day use, I will need to use it roughly every 3 hours (that Im at work) to keep my supply up for baby and then nurse from the breast while im not working. 

If you just want to have the milk handy for bottle feeding should you want a break one night and have someone else feed LO, then a simple $50 manual avent pump would be sufficent in starting out a freezer stash for when you introduce a bottle. 

hth!


----------



## PepsiChic

37 weeks today! 

Ive told my husband after christmas we can start DTD again to try and get things moving (depending on how much pain my spd has me in) but I dont want bubs turning up during christmas! anytime after is fine!

but seeing as my last 2 appointments everything is still rock solid and nothing much has happened I hve a nasty feeling this one may go over!


----------



## JCh

Thanks for the pump info, that's great! 
Happy 37 weeks, we have the same due date :)
I'm the same way, baby just needs to stay until AFTER Xmas.... Anywhere from the 27th on wouldn't be too bad.... I feel bad for him tho since I always hated having my bday within a month of Xmas (Jan 19th is mine....) But I almost have a gut feeling he'll wanna wait until right around my Bday to come....


----------



## Chrissie84

Hellooooooooo! We had a surprise arrival on 3rd December....!
Our little girl came 5 weeks early!!! (EDD 5.1.13)
My waters broke at home and after 2 and 1/2 hours in labour she was here!
Such a perfect Christmas present :xmas6:

Merry Christmas everyone xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.A

Chrissie84 said:


> Hellooooooooo! We had a surprise arrival on 3rd December....!
> Our little girl came 5 weeks early!!! (EDD 5.1.13)
> My waters broke at home and after 2 and 1/2 hours in labour she was here!
> Such a perfect Christmas present :xmas6:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone xxxxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats on your early surprise Chrissie!!!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, Chrissie!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Thanks for the info girls :) after Christmas is over I will get one :) 

Congratulations on the early arrival Chrissie :)


----------



## duckytwins

How wonderful Chrissie! Congrats! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Jess19

Congrats chrissie!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Chrissie! Lovely news :)

JCh, yippee 37 weeks! I'm so excited to hit this milestone!
I'm doing well thanks, baby has dropped quite a lot and as a result I'm feeling a lot more comfortable in my stomach and with my breathing. I do get a lot of pressure down low too and cramps as well. It does feel very strange at times. The BH are worse than ever and the movements are completely different now he / she has less space. Still, I'm feeling better than I imagined I would at full term!

I hope everyone else is well and these babies are behaving themselves? Sambatiki, any more house news? X


----------



## chattyB

awww congratulations Chrissie! 2 and a half hour labour??? thats the way to do it eh!

AFM - I had reflexology yesterday which triggered hours of contractions coming every 10 minutes ... definitely contractions instead of BHs with "the ache" radiating from my lower back, right around the the front (period pain type) during the height of the contraction. My midwife head got the better of me and I decided to give myself a quick exam ... very very strange doing a VE on yourself! Everything is back to front so to speak lol. I'm about 2cm dilated, around 50% effaced, cervix very soft but still high and slightly posterior. I could be walking around like this for another month but at least i know things are gearing up, down there. Kinda wish I hadn't done it now as it's made everything so much more real and in the back of my mind, i'm now clock watching :(. Ignorance is bliss! 

I'm currently sat in waiting for my MW to pop over for a coffee and chat .... THE chat about home birth .... the risk factors, hospital transfers, the PPH talk yada yada. I'm all prepared for it but i'm pretty sure my hubby will be having a confidence crisis by this evening. He's taken a while to be comfortable with the idea and i'm a little apprehensive that he'll do the "you're going to hospital" speech. I've already told him that i'd rather keep labour to myself and only let him know when its too late to leave the house if he pulls that one (i'm great at hiding out in the bath tub for hours!).


----------



## JCh

Congrats Chrissie!!!! That's awesome!

Cannot believe we're all around "full term" it's blowing my mind!!!

On a GREAT note, I'm OFF after today!!! I've got vacation days to take me almost to due date and then mat leave will start. I CANNOT imagine the changes right around the corner - it all feels SO surreal!


----------



## chattyB

Yay!! That's us all sorted! MW just left, paperwork all signed, risk assessment completed fine, G&A connected and tested (been a long time since I've tried it!) and it's all systems go. Midwives go on call from 2nd Jan (39wks) and stay on call til 41+5. I've only seen the one midwife throughout my pregnancy so hoping Fidget arrives when she's on call. 

It's all very exciting now!!


----------



## La Mere

Yay! For so many of us being "full term" now! 37 weeks today!

Chattyb- glad everything is set for your home birth! I'm planning a HB myself!


----------



## mommymakayla

This will be my last weekend that we are a family of 3! So exciting. :) 
Everything is looking good, my OH's work gave him all the correct days off, so thrilled that he will be able to be with me for the c-section. 
Now i just have to get through the christmas week. 
6 more days to go


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations chrissie !!!!


----------



## bdg

Congrats Chrissie!!


----------



## PepsiChic

one of those days....had christmas at the in-laws last night, went very pleasently. I cooked the turkey they did all the sides, our toddler had a lot of fun in the wrapping paper all over the floor. came home....I slipped on the ice-covered ramp on our porch, I was being as careful as I could, I managed to stop myself falling straight onto my bump by about an inch, however pretty much pulled every ligament and muscle in both my arms doing so.

still carried on through the night washing baby clothes and boxing up my toddlers older toys to make room for his new ones. Woke up this morning, bump very very sore, SPD kept me awake most of the night, and my arms feel like i have been weight lifting.

friend called...his dad died last night. I didnt know his dad, but obviously upset for my friend.

tech issues at work. 

so...sore and painful all over, exhausted, upset and generally feeling pretty stressed out.


----------



## FitzBaby

Congrats Crissie!!!

Full term tomorrow!


----------



## JCh

Awww Pepsi! That's terrible, so glad ur alright! Must have been quite the scare.... Hopefully ur muscles heal and stop hurting quickly :(
Sounds like a nice time for Xmas - I think the pregnancy has made it not feel much like the holidays...... I still have to remind myself it'll be Xmas on Tuesday. Where did this year go?


----------



## PepsiChic

oh i forgot I have a stinkin cold too, the last few days ive had a stuffy nose and have been using the vicks steam vaporisor in the room when i work and sleep, last night i started coughing, and today my head feels like it will eplode.

sucks big time :(

fingers crossed it either goes away or doesnt get any worse on christmas


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: sounds awful Pepsi :(. I hope things get better for you from now on.

JCh - I know that feeling! I'm pretty un-Christmassy right now! The tree is up and house looks like bloody Santas grotto, I still have presents to wrap ect (and panicking that I don't have enough!) but I just can't get into the Christmas swing of things at all! It's like the baby has taken the attention away from Xmas and all I can think about is "when will he arrive??". What I REALLY need is a large glass of Baileys (Xmas in a glass!) but can't do that either :(. Bah humbug etc etc etc. lol


----------



## Rockell8788

Bloody hormones are in full swing today just burst out crying because I couldn't change the tv channel, then for no reason and then because my toe and hip hurt. Dh is finding it hilarious and taking the piss which is making me even more tearful. Something fell out this morning when I went for a wee as well no idea what it was though! My back hurts bumpy keeps attacking my cervix with his big fat head making me jump I'm so over being pregnant now but don't want him to come out till after the new year


----------



## mellywelly

I had a panic this morning. Thought I was having a contraction, pain started in my back then came round the front under my bump. Turned out I just needed the loo again! Lol


----------



## MummyBaron

Promised i'd come back and update with Pictures of our little girl,, so here she is
Holly-May Baron born 17/12/12 at 5;59pm weighing 3290g (7lb21/2 doctors converted it wrong lol) and measuring 52cm long.

One hour old after the peads finally gave her back to us after 35 minutes of panicking 
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/537535_10151296791968252_2144438281_n.jpg 

One day old, just before visitors arrived. 
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/546734_10151296794133252_1022656430_n.jpg

Settled into mummy, after another failed attempt to breast feed,
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227023_10151296795593252_2010598771_n.jpg

Proud Daddy with his Princess, 
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/65100_10151296930183252_819287502_n.jpg

One day old, having her fomula top us as still not latching on, 
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/68891_10151296987438252_243187153_n.jpg

Finally ready to go home after her 72hr obs being clear - 
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224892_10151302473478252_1047273254_n.jpg

Asleep in her own bed, after getting home and having her first successful breastfeed :D!
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12079_10151302495333252_9410924_n.jpg

About an hour ago after her bath 
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/314611_10151302503778252_639120675_n.jpg

On leaving hospital her weight had dropped to 3090g (6lb8) but they said it was fine. She is now fully breast feeding with occasional expressed bottles but NO FORMULA.. Woop!! :D


----------



## chattyB

Oh she is just scrummy!! Glad she is doing so well! Good for you for persevering with the BFing, it's really not unusual for them to take a few days to get the hang of things - you're doing great!


----------



## chattyB

Rockell8788 said:


> Bloody hormones are in full swing today just burst out crying because I couldn't change the tv channel, then for no reason and then because my toe and hip hurt. Dh is finding it hilarious and taking the piss which is making me even more tearful. Something fell out this morning when I went for a wee as well no idea what it was though! My back hurts bumpy keeps attacking my cervix with his big fat head making me jump I'm so over being pregnant now but don't want him to come out till after the new year

I know i shouldn't but :rofl: .... I could've written this myself!! "something fell out this morning" hahaha Pregnancy is soooo glamourous eh?? I swear i've managed to also grow a set of knitting needles too, Fidget loves stabbing my cervix with them. It actually left me jumping up from the sofa yelling OOWWWW! last night - dog started growling (thinking someone was hurting me) and the cats scarpered. As for hormones ... I completely lost it this morning, all because i was trying to reserve something in argos for collection later and i kept getting the beach ball of death (apple mac). Hubby had to rescue the laptop before i threw it at the door!

I have a night out planned tonight - its a dinner dance thingy ... I've managed to squeeze into my Tiffany Rose dress i'd bought in the summer for a wedding (most impressed given i'm twice the size now!) so i'm planning on dancing the baby engaged :D

We blew up the birth pool this morning (as in inflated - no explosives involved) tested the tap connectors and made sure the hose was long enough to fill the pool. All very exciting and very very real! It's big enough for hubby to join me 
if he wants to. I've FINALLY packed my labour and hospital bags just in case we need to transfer and i'm hoping to get my birth plan (both home and hospital versions) typed up this afternoon .... and reminders for hubby to help me in labour with suggestions such as relaxing my jaw, breathing techniques, prompts to help with hypnobirthing, homeopathy remedies ect. I'm starting to feel slightly more prepared now :)


----------



## diggory77

Mummy b- just lovely! Glad that she's finally got the hang of breast feeding too!

Chatty b- good to hear you're doing hypnobirthing, me too! How do you feel about it all? I wanted a homebirth but we live in a rented flat and the floor wouldn't have taken the weight of a pool, so were doing a MLU, as long as baby comes on time! I had a bit of a wobble a couple of weeks ago but I'm back to being positive after another fear release session. I just can't wait for it to happen!

I'm finding thumper is using my diaphragm as a springboard and nutting my cervix constantly. Hurry up baby!
X


----------



## PepsiChic

mummyB she is just too gorgeous! congrats on the breastfeeding success!

Im also feeling the pains of a very squashed baby. Im surprised he hasnt broken a rib off yet with how much hes kicking them. Whats worse is when he gets hiccups, every single hicup makes his head hit my cervix. I also have a feeling he's using my bladder as a punching bag.


----------



## duckytwins

mumb, she's adorable! Congrats! 

I'm so sorry to hear so many of you ladies aren't comfortable. I can't believe it's almost time for everyone! Can't wait to hear about more babies coming! Hang in there, it's almost over! :hugs:


----------



## PepsiChic

I felt the baby shift positions in a big way today, suddenly my tailbone is taking a LOT of strain as well as all along my lower back....he better not have turned back to back! 

man it hurts!


----------



## MetalMaiden

anyone feeling slightly crampy on and off? I am getting twinges of cramp too on my right side :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Beautiful pictures MummyB!

Metal - over the last couple of days I've had mild cramps (not painful, just a bit niggly). I figure it's just little one getting into position and getting bigger? Hipefully it's a step in the right direction for us :)

Hope everyone else is well. I wonder if we'll have any Christmas babies! x


----------



## PepsiChic

I wonder how big our bubs will be?

Barry was 7lb 6oz...but this baby feels bigger, They dont do growth scans here unless your high risk so there wont be any knowing till hes born...Im thinking 9lb range...but im hopful hes only 8lbs!


----------



## chattyB

I had an awesome night out last night!! We had tickets to see a Take That tribute band at a local hotel - food was excellent, company (hubby, SIL, daughter who turns 18 in 4 days) was great! Such a laugh and just what I needed. I spent the whole night up dancing! You can imagine the looks I got from others there lol. Daughter ended up being targeted by the "hot one" from the band and pulled up to dance/sung too. hilarious!!

I've been getting niggles on and off but nothing that continues .... I'm hoping its just my body getting ready bit by bit so that when real labour starts, it'll be pretty quickly. I've got a history of fast labours and the MW thinks that this is what's happened before. Time will tell! I'm feeling good, no real aches or pains, not getting the feeling that Fidget is a huge baby and I'm still comfortable (apart from occasional Fanny Daggers!) ... If the pregnancy continues like this, I'm in no hurry to get him out just yet. He'll be here sometime within the next 4 weeks :D


----------



## Rockell8788

We are having a bit of a dilemma! When the baby arrives we want it to be just me and dh for a few hours to bond then for our two children to be dropped off and spend a few hours just the 5 of us before anyone else see's the baby. The problem is the mil is going to watch our older 2 whilst I'm in labour and will want to see the baby when she drops them off which is understandable but I don't what her to and I don't want to hurt her feelings by saying she can't. Not sure how to broach the subject with her as today she has said she wants updates throught the labour! Something iv already said wont be happening. This time I want to call and say baby is here ect not having people knowing the ins and outs


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Apologies for being AWOL! 

CONGRATS Chrissie!! :yipee: :yipee: 

Sounds like everyone is feeling similar with the lovely stabby cervix pain :( I get it quite often now... sometimes it really stops me in my tracks. I think baby has stretched out more as Im now feeling more out of breath than before and more movements underneath my ribs :( 

We also completed on the house on Friday, so Im sure you imagine things are CRAZY busy now. Im absolutely exhausted. We havent moved in yet, but we're planning to stay the night Xmas Eve so we can wake up on xmas day in our new house. Think Im losing some plug but not sure.... its not bloody though and it happened around 34 weeks so not getting too excited. Baby cant come until I have had a decent nights sleep :haha: 

Apologies for the lack of personals, hope youre all doing OK and missing you all. AND worst of all we're not getting broadband until 9th Jan!!! :argh: I can get internet on my phone but its so slow it takes forever :( 

Anyway... enjoy the rest of the weekend and have a super wonderful xmas day if I dont manage to pop on beforehand xxxx


----------



## bdg

38 weeks today! Also I got the coolest pressie off our baby, (s)he has moved off my sciatic nerve so I can walk (waddle) without pain!

I've gotten rid of the norovirus now too, so I'm feeling loads better (though still knackered, I'm waiting for this burst of energy we're supposed to get just before birth!). I had a bit of a scary thing happen last night I had lots of flashing lights in my vision, it was really weird, I rang the MW's and they said it sounded like a migraine, it went after about 30 mins of lying in a dark room but I've never had a migraine without a headache but a quick google shows it's possible and most likely pregnancy related! 

Hope everyone has a good Christmas and isnt' too uncomfortable, I'm hoping the little person drops a little further to give me more belly room for tasty Christmas treats as at the minute I get stuffed after a few bites of anything!

ETA - Sambatiki - Congrats on the house!!!! So glad you guys got it sorted before Christmas :) :) :)


----------



## MummyBaron

PepsiChic said:


> I felt the baby shift positions in a big way today, suddenly my tailbone is taking a LOT of strain as well as all along my lower back....he better not have turned back to back!
> 
> man it hurts!

Holly was back to back while I was labour she moved back to normal position so try not to worry my labour wasn't long at all. Waters broke at 1pm, they made the very irregular contractions stronger and she was born by 6pm. 

I hope all you ladies pop soon, horrible that so many of you are in so much pain looking forward for you posting your birth stories xx


----------



## PepsiChic

TMI but OW! the pressure from where baby has his head right now is causing SO much pain, it also feels like i *constantly* need to poop but cant/dont need to.

the itching hasnt settled down and im ont he 3rd type of antihistimine. (spellings wrong i know!) 

no sign of plug or waters for me, they didnt go untill i was 8cm dialted and very much in labour last time so this hasnt concerned me.

38 weeks on thursday so im counting down to that, Ive told hubby after christmas we can start to DTD to try and get things going (providing im not in completely agony) so we'll see how that goes!

aside from that....I cant beleive its Christmas in a few days...where the hell did this year go?!


----------



## Rockell8788

Sat waiting for the mw to come, not sure if my waters have gone kept waking up last night feeling rather wet and when I got up a small trickle came out cant discribe how it smelt either nothing like iv smelt before. I was like a possessed animal last night bleaching everything including doors, walls and floors. Dh found it hilarious till I made him help :haha:
Can't believe its Christmas Eve here already. I hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful next few days


----------



## Mrs Mel

Merry Christmas ladies!
Wishing you all a fantastic, relaxed and healthy Christmas!

xxx


----------



## diggory77

Just had a mw appointment. My bp is normally 120/70 but today it was 130/84 so she's asked me to come back in one week. My previous appointment before that showed my bp was normal, but the time before that was 140/90!
I'm sure it has something to do with which mw I see! Is their such a thing as midwife induced hypertension? Lol!
No protein in my urine or swelling or headaches though. I'm just hoping it goes down back to normal again or I won't be able to have my low risk MLU birth!
Oh we'll, can't be helped!

Merry christmas everyone!
X


----------



## duckytwins

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! I hope everyone fares the holidays well! :xmas9:


----------



## mommymakayla

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MummyBaron

Merry Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## chattyB

Hope you all have a fabulous Xmas! Just think! This time next year, we'll be stressed out of our box, trying to wrap last minute pressies and trying to get over stimulated soon-to-be/just turned one yr olds asleep. 

I'm making the most of a quieter time this year ....possibly the last organised Xmas eve for quite some time. It's 10.30pm, everything's done and I'm chilling out in bed already :D


----------



## PepsiChic

eek, next year i'll be trying to find ways to keep 2 toddlers out of the christmas tree instead of 1!

Merry Christmas to you all xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Merry Christmas ladies :) I really hope I get to have my baby soon


----------



## FitzBaby

Merry Christmad ladies!
Feeling so blessed this holiday.

And for those who are having your first, Christmas only gets 400% better with a little one. DD is 3 in March and never could I tell you how muh fun this holiday season has been with her. Truly amazing though the eyes of a child.


----------



## PepsiChic

FitzBaby said:


> Merry Christmad ladies!
> Feeling so blessed this holiday.
> 
> And for those who are having your first, Christmas only gets 400% better with a little one. DD is 3 in March and never could I tell you how muh fun this holiday season has been with her. Truly amazing though the eyes of a child.

I second that!

Since beign a teen, Christmas was just a day to get some gifts, eat a bit of turkey and go back up to my room. But since having a child...its a whole new excuse to get excited about every little bit of Christmas you can! 

And the look on my sons face when he woke up and saw the christmas tree up with all the lights.....it made me cry! :haha:


----------



## mommymakayla

Hope everyone was had a wonderful xmas with there families :) 
I should be getting a phone call sometime 2morrow about when my c-section is happening on the 27th!! I really hope it happens when its scheduled and that it doesnt get pushed much !!! cant wait to meet my lil boy.


----------



## duckytwins

Christian slept pretty much through his first Christmas :haha: but it was still wonderful! I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Rockell8788

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas having children really does make Christmas the look of their little faces makes your heart melt. 
Thankfully my waters haven't broken was very watery discharge! Had to go hospital to be checked my bp was a little on the high side so they was going to induce me but then mw said he is long-lie back to back oblique so decided not to. The consultant wrote he was head down and 3/5th engaged though so we actually have no idea. Also said my cervix showed changes but then wrote cervix, long and closed and unchanged. My back is killing me been trying to get him to turn of my back and just when he does I sit down and he go back again, so I give up :haha:


----------



## chattyB

I SO know that feeling!!! Thought I'd sprung a slow leak yesterday but seems to have tailed off a little - I woke at 3am Xmas morning and was absolutely exhausted. Started having contractions every 6 minutes around 2pm and they carried on until after 8pm, not getting any closer or more painful but lots of lower back ache, cervix pain and lower tummy ache with them. Hubby had had wine by this point so it was up to me to drive the 60 mile round trip to mums for Xmas dinner .... Not impressed!!! Baby now feels back to back with limbs and movements all across the front and I'm too damn tired to be crawling around on all fours trying to turn him, head still feels fairly high and not engaged. Feeling very "bah humbug" today, am refusing to drive ANYWHERE. We're due to go to the MILs in a few hours for another big Xmas meal. I just want to climb back into bed!!


----------



## MummyBaron

Holly-May and William had a wonderful Christmas although we were up till 3am wrapping presents on Christmas eve and were exausted. We let William open all his presents and play for an hour before we went to the in laws for Christmas dinner at mid day. 

I think I am going to have to stop breastfeeding Holly, I have mastitis and my breasts are so painful. On top she is still struggling with her latch she goes on great but then pulls back and sucks on the end so my nipples are cracked and bleeding and every cream I have tried does nothing. I'm expressing all day to try and give them a break but I can tell my milk supply won't last if I express. Fingers crossed it doesn't xx


----------



## Rockell8788

Omg I'm just so uncomfortable today, ironically all the time I spend yesterday on my hands and knees and sitting backwards and chairs has given me a pile the size of a small planet even walking hurts. Of course the whole extended family are over and are finding it rather amusing!


----------



## duckytwins

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! And I hope everyone who's in pain and having trouble gets relief and their babies soon!! 

MumB, I'm sorry to hear you might have to stop breastfeeding. Christian doesn't really bf anymore either. I pump throughout the day, and he gets what I can get out, but he doesn't seem to get a good feeding on the breast.


----------



## MummyBaron

Yeah I know that one, Holly's legs seem hollow when she's on the breast. She's nine days old and when I express she's taking 3 and 1/2 ounces every 3 hours. I have no idea how she's tiny lol!! 

Here was Holly Yesterday being festive -
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif

Anyone any signs? x


----------



## mommymakayla

Just got the call ive been waiting on all day!!!! The c-section is a go for 2morrow. Have to be at the hospital 2morrow for 10am.:happydance::happydance:
Gonna be holding my lil man 2morrow


----------



## MummyBaron

Congrats!!
Looking forward to updates, hope it all goes well 
xx


----------



## duckytwins

Yay!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## FitzBaby

Best of luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!! Cannot wait to see pictures. Enjoy your last night as a family if 3 :)!!!


----------



## PepsiChic

n so much pain from consitpation, 5 days and i havent been able to poop, still getting a really sharp pain down my right leg when I try.

Drs app tomorrow (thursday) 38 weeks. just want baby out now, i havent slept in over 24 hours, still throwing up. Christmas was stressful enough, but all these problems together are pushing my limits.


----------



## Mrs S-M

Just thought I would check in with this threat, so exciting that some January bundles are here already! Really hope my little boy makes his appearance soon. Good luck mommymakayla hope it goes well today :)


----------



## Rockell8788

Good luck mommymakayla looking forwards to an update.


----------



## chattyB

Good luck mommamakayla! 

How's everyone doing today? I'm all hormonal and yucky :(. Hubby is having to work from home today and has planned to go out with his work friends tonight ... naturally assuming that I'll be happy to babysit for his kids who have been "dumped" on us by his bitter, twisted ex who really doesn't care that I have a baby due any day and planning a homebirth.

Reality check!! Preggo bird also has a life, despite being the size of a house and has just planned a non-alcoholic cocktail, girls night out this evening with my friends ..... Child care arrangements for other people's kids are other people's problems.

Totally sick of being used as a babysitter/taxi driver by default. Foot is going firmly down and a hormonal strop is a brewing!!


----------



## thecatsmother

thecatsmother is now also Hannah's mother!

Born 19th December 2012, at 37 weeks and 2 days' gestation. Waters broke on the Monday, was induced on the Tuesday, baby born in the early hours of Wednesday morning. Discharged from hospital late on Friday.

Doing really well - looks like an extra from The Simpsons, but improving by the day.

Woop Woop!

:happydance:


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations on Hannah's arrival huni! What a lovely Christmas present! I hope you're taking it easy and enjoying your babymoon!


----------



## thecatsmother

Having a lovely time thanks - hence no update till a week old!! Hubby and in laws are thoroughly looking after me. House has never looked so clean - and I've not lifted a finger! Perfect!


----------



## diggory77

Congrats! Xxx


----------



## diggory77

I wish this baby would come out now. I'm so slow when I move and turning over in bed is ridiculous! X


----------



## mommymakayla

thecatsmother- congrats on her arrival. 

Today is the big day. Managed to get like 8 hours of sleep last nite, thank god. Was worried i wasnt going to be able to sleep. God knows i might not be getting sleep for a bit. So its 7am and ive got like 2 more hours till i have to leave for the hospital. :happydance:
So nervous, scared and excited all at the same time. 
I will update when i have time.


----------



## chattyB

diggory77 said:


> I wish this baby would come out now. I'm so slow when I move and turning over in bed is ridiculous! X

I know what you mean! It really comes down to the wire when the only thing you've requested from Santa is "a hoist ... or a crane" :D


----------



## mellywelly

mommymakayla said:


> thecatsmother- congrats on her arrival.
> 
> Today is the big day. Managed to get like 8 hours of sleep last nite, thank god. Was worried i wasnt going to be able to sleep. God knows i might not be getting sleep for a bit. So its 7am and ive got like 2 more hours till i have to leave for the hospital. :happydance:
> So nervous, scared and excited all at the same time.
> I will update when i have time.

Good luck, hope everything goes perfectly :happydance:


----------



## JCh

Diggory, I've been getting HORRIBLE sleep from this pain trying to sleep.... So hard to turn over or even move in bed :(
I'm feeling like he should be coming soon, but we will see... Family members all seem to have baby within days of due date... So I may have some time first....

So exciting, mommakayla! Can't wait to see more babies coming :happydance:


----------



## chattyB

Woohoooo! Night out with the girls tonight at the local cocktail bar (mocktails for me!). I feel like its one of the last times - if not the last - where I can go out with my friends, guilt free and not having to worry about childcare etc. 

Here's hoping the full moon tonight/tomorrow night works her magic and brings a few more arrivals to our thread :D


----------



## diggory77

Have a wonderful night chatty b! X


----------



## FitzBaby

Have fun chatty!

Good luck mommymakayla!

Afm ... Had my check today. 3 cm and still 50% effaced. Going to a wedding back home this weekend. It's a three hour trip. DH is not thrilled I am instituting on going. What would ou ladies do?


----------



## Rockell8788

Fitz - I would go but make sure you have your hospital bag with you and the nearest hospital. 
Been put on bed rest :cry: thanks to a grade 4 thrombosed hemorrhroid, wouldn't wish this pain on my worst enemy nothing the can do either.


----------



## PepsiChic

Drs appointment went well! 3cm dialated, 80% effaced, some mucus plug came away too! hoping baby comes sooner then later!


----------



## mommymakayla

Here is my lil man Austin leon born at 1208 pm thursday 27th! Weight 7.9! Mommy and baby are doing well so far!
 



Attached Files:







Ottawa-20121227-00336.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats hes gorgeous!!!!!!


i just lost a HUGE amount of my mucus plug!! and have started to get some period type back pains...fingers crossed the next few days are eventful!


----------



## FitzBaby

mommymakayla said:


> Here is my lil man Austin leon born at 1208 pm thursday 27th! Weight 7.9! Mommy and baby are doing well so far!

He is perfect!!!!! Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hazel28

I am the 12th. No signs so far of baby


----------



## Mrs Mel

mommymakayla said:


> Here is my lil man Austin leon born at 1208 pm thursday 27th! Weight 7.9! Mommy and baby are doing well so far!

Congratulations hun! X

And good luck to those who are having twinges / signs of things starting.
I can't wait to start feeling something :) x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations mommymakayla he is beautiful :)

38 weeks today :) can't wait to meet my little girl now. Hope everyone else's pregnancy's are going well and full moon in the UK tonight wonder if anyone else will have there baby tonight x


----------



## diggory77

Rockell that's rubbish, will it go away after birth or is there anything they can do about it then?
X


----------



## diggory77

Mommy m- he is precious! Such a beautiful name too!

Pepsichic- fingers crossed things progress! Keep us updated X


----------



## duckytwins

Mommym, he's precious! Congrats! 

Pepsi, crossables crossed! Maybe you're up next?!


----------



## MrsCrad

Congrats girls on your new arrivals, Ive been away for xmas and couldnt get on the internet so was looking forward to getting back home and coming on here to see who had given birth!

Im 39 weeks 2morro but the only thing Ive had is a few period like pains in my belly and back but not that bad to start getting excited about. 

My step-mothers grandaughter was due the same day as me but gave birth xmas day! She went to the toliet and the baby popped out! That would be great if my labour was that easy!!

Hope everyone is doing fine and looking forward to reading of all the lovely babies coming! X


----------



## JCh

MrsCrad said:


> Congrats girls on your new arrivals, Ive been away for xmas and couldnt get on the internet so was looking forward to getting back home and coming on here to see who had given birth!
> 
> Im 39 weeks 2morro but the only thing Ive had is a few period like pains in my belly and back but not that bad to start getting excited about.
> 
> My step-mothers grandaughter was due the same day as me but gave birth xmas day! She went to the toliet and the baby popped out! That would be great if my labour was that easy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine and looking forward to reading of all the lovely babies coming! X

That seems a bit dangerous.... Best to be supervised in a hospital but yes a quick easy delivery would be awesome!


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations mommym!!!!!!!


----------



## bdg

Congratulations thecatsmother and mommymakayla!


----------



## Rockell8788

Congrats he is beautiful.

Hopefully it will go away in a week or after baby is born. Not been well today been having irregular contractions with severe back pain, headache a bejng sick. Midwife came out and checked me over thinks baby is trying to move off my back but things are possibly starting. She gave me a sweep to try and help me along. Fingers crossed it works


----------



## duckytwins

Crossables crossed Rockell!!


----------



## chattyB

Thinking of you Rockell!


----------



## PepsiChic

every time I go to the bathroom I loose another big chunk of my plug!

contractions still not regular but feeling them more every time.

suddenly feeling very unprepared!


----------



## Rockell8788

Been woken up a fair few times with very strong period pains and lost a rather sizeable amount of a blood show hopefully the sweep is doing the trick. Not getting to excited incase it all calms down


----------



## Rockell8788

Looks like this is it for me girls contracting every 3 mins coping well at the moment midwife is on her way over. Oh shit this is so very real now


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck hun! Can't wait for your update! :) x


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey ladies! So I had Caden 12/27 @ 10:10 pm weighting 7lbs 12ounces and 19 1/2 inches long. I got induced after my doctors appt. Blood pressure was high and amniotic fluid was low. It got iffy for awhile after my epidural was given and my blood pressure dropped dramatically and they couldn't get it stabilized. So they had to back off on the epidural which means when it came time to push I felt everything!!!! Anywho, we are both doing great. And I am more in love with him every minute!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
 



Attached Files:







20121228_130624.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey ladies! So I had Caden 12/27 @ 10:10 pm weighting 7lbs 12ounces and 19 1/2 inches long. I got induced after my doctors appt. Blood pressure was high and amniotic fluid was low. It got iffy for awhile after my epidural was given and my blood pressure dropped dramatically and they couldn't get it stabilized. So they had to back off on the epidural which means when it came time to push I felt everything!!!! Anywho, we are both doing great. And I am more in love with him every minute!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey ladies! So I had Caden 12/27 @ 10:10 pm weighting 7lbs 12ounces and 19 1/2 inches long. I got induced after my doctors appt. Blood pressure was high and amniotic fluid was low. It got iffy for awhile after my epidural was given and my blood pressure dropped dramatically and they couldn't get it stabilized. So they had to back off on the epidural which means when it came time to push I felt everything!!!! Anywho, we are both doing great. And I am more in love with him every minute!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## chattyB

Woohoo Rockell!! Looks like you're getting your full moon baby afterall!! So pleased for you and wishing you an easy, straightforward labour and birth. 

Pepsi - any news yet? Can't wait to hear your announcement :D. Have everything crossed that everything is progressing well.

Ready4Babe - congratulations huni! He's absolutely beautiful! 

AFM - a suspiciously quiet night for me last night - no contractions for the first evening this week. Just as well as it was my daughters 18th yesterday and nice that she didn't have to share her birthday!. We lost my aunty on Boxing Day - she had a massive stroke on Xmas eve an never fully regained consciousness - we have her funeral on Monday morning :(. It's a weird irony that whenever I reach the late stages of pregnancy, we lose an older member of the family (this is the fourth time). Very sad.

Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Ready4babe! X

Hope you're ok Chatty, very sorry to hear your news x


----------



## chattyB

Thanks huni, I'm fine, I feel awful for my cousins, mum and aunties/uncles tho' ... Aunty Ann was my mothers aunty (my great aunty). I'm not looking forwards to Monday tho', I'm an emotional wreck watching sad adverts on the TV! I'm SO sensitive and emotional right now as it is due to hormones! Think I'll just sit at the back of the church and quietly pop outside if it all gets too much :(.

I'm waiting for someone in the family to start pleading with me NOT to get pregnant again!!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Good luck Rockell! Very exciting :)
Congratulations Ready4Babe he is gorgeous! Glad that you and baby are well after an eventful beginning to life.
Sorry to hear your news Chatty :hugs: Hope all goes as well as it can on Monday.


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh Chatty ... So sorry for your loss. When one of my siblings gets married we lose a family member. For you it's just so odd, the circl of life. Such a tough time to lose someone.

Congrats Ready4Babe!!!!

Pepsi ... Thinkin of you!!!


----------



## Rockell8788

Just to update I'm in latent labour. Contractions have gone from 3mins to 5mins but more intense. Iv progressed from 1cm dilated, thick and posterior cervix last night to 3-4cm dilated very anterior and 1cm thick. However baby keeps floating back up between contractions so not apply enough pressure on my cervix to keep momentum up. Baby has howeve moved from completely back to back to right anterior. Midwife has left for now having a continuous bloody show and feeling fed up. Normally they would break my waters to encourage it along but to dangerous with baby floating away


----------



## chattyB

Woohoooo Rockell!! I HATE the phrase "latent phase" ... It makes you feel like someone's telling you that your uterus isn't up for the job :(. You ARE in labour - and these contractions are concentrated on getting baby into the optimal position (from posterior to anterior). The best thing to do just now is to go have a long bath and read a book/watch a film .... pay absolutely no attention to contractions (hard I know). Have a bit of "fun" with hubby, massage? Glass of wine??, anything you can do to relax and chill out will reduce adrenaline (produced when you concentrate on contractions) and increase oxytocin. 

Thinking of you huni, please don't get too discouraged! You're doing great!


----------



## PepsiChic

sorry for your loss Chatty x

Rockell good luck hunny!

Im still plodding along, contractions still kind of irregular so i havent bothered timing them, as we are planning a natural birth i dont start heading to the hospital till im contracting 3-4 minutes apart, this allows me to labour at home for the majority and spend as little time in hospital.

pissed off my MIL who unexpectedly showed up, she wanted to take my son out in the snow, me and OH already had plans, my OH has a bunch of stuff to do out with LO while I actually did a day of work as ive been off 3 days now. OH was just sticking him in the car when MIL asked for him, well too late im sorry but im an hour late for work, and I dont have time to go digging up LOs snowsuit hat and gloves PLUs we take him over to hers tomorrow anyway.

so i had a quick look and told them that, unknown to me my husband had gone and taken LOs car seat out our truck! so he got pissed off with me at having to put it back...well um sorry but im having contractions, pretty sure im in latent labour at this point, and an hour late for work. im not just dropping eveyrthing to run around after my MILs plans. 

ARGH stress stress stress


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies!

Congrats to all those who have had their babies recently!

I know I don't post here often, just thought I might pop in see how you all are and give a lil update. AFM: I am now 38+1 today! 13 days left on theticker!Don't know how many of you ladies stalk my journal at all, but started having some pain and tightenings around 2:30 pm on Thursday, they were pretty intense, brought tears to my eyes, but calmed down enough for me to sleep some, but tossed and turned all night. Went into town yesterday, had some more pains and my belly wasconsistantly tight the whole day, but seemed to lessen when we got home... My bump seems super low now, so wondering if maybe it was all baby just dropping more and fully engaging? Hubby and I dtd this morning and have been having cramps and lower back ache since we got out of bed. Haven't seen hide nor hair of my plug or any type of bloody show. Never saw it with my daughter either, so who knows?


----------



## bdg

Congratulations Ready4Babe! 

Good luck Rockell8788!!! 

Nothing has changed with me, I'm super emotional at the moment, I cry at anything and I think I lost a bit of my plug today. I've also had acid reflux from hell and I'm as tired as anything too. Meh.


----------



## Rockell8788

Well it all kicked off again got to 5cm then it all stopped again being transferred in to hospital for failure to progress. Going to have an epidural waters broken and onto a drip. Baby has gone back to back again


----------



## PepsiChic

Rockell8788 said:


> Well it all kicked off again got to 5cm then it all stopped again being transferred in to hospital for failure to progress. Going to have an epidural waters broken and onto a drip. Baby has gone back to back again

sorry to hear your being transferred, are they doing that because the baby is in distress? Im a little surprised they'd transfer you at 5cm when your waters havent broken.

fingers crossed for you


----------



## diggory77

Ah rockell that baby is a little monkey! Well done so far and hope you can get some rest with the epi.
I've just come back from the hospital, my bp was high at my midwife appt last week but no protein in urine. Today I've been having visual disturbances and headaches. Turns out my urine is clear and my bp is normal, so very reassuring!
Xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

lost some more plug, dtd, lost even more...now having contractions that are slightly more intense then yesterday but still not worth timing IMO. 

feeling completely wiped out, this is very different compared to my first sons labour, basically nothing happened with him, then at 5 days past due date, 11:45pm I started having contractions, at 5am I arrived at the hospital, plug and waters went at the same time, he was born at 6:38am. 

this whole labour going on for a week thing...yeah not so much fun.


----------



## chattyB

Thinking of you Rockell :hugs:

I'm a right hormonal b1tch tonight - I hate these mood swings! Doesn't help that hubby's ex wife (psycho witch) is insisting that we have his 15 and 18yr old to stay from Monday afternoon. I love the kids but really pee'd off that the one time I just want to bunker down in my nest and hibernate with hubby for the last few days before baby arrives, I'm forced to "babysit" while she buggers off with her new boyfriend for a "child free break". I think I might either spend my time sleeping in my bedroom or take off to mums for a few days. I'm now praying I don't go into labour until the kids go home and normal life resumes :(


----------



## PepsiChic

Sorry Chatty thats a pita! how long will they be staying for?

took a much needed nap while Barry was napping. woke up surrounded by my 3 cats all snuggled agaisnt me, was lovely. <3

baby seems to have hiccups, contractions have slowed down again, beginning to think i need to start doing star jumps or something to get him moving! lol


----------



## Rockell8788

Well ladies my little bumpy is here. 
Aiden James born 0:53am. I arrived at the hospital at 10:45pm given an epi as contractions has gone very irregular and I had been sat at 5cm for a good 5/6hrs. At about 0:25 they check me and break my waters I went instantly from 5cm to 7cm there was gallons and gallons of waters and the reason I wasn't progressing. The epidural at this point wasn't working yet felt the head and breathed him down. Told midwife it was time 3 pushes and head almost out went back up. Next contraction one push lots of panting and head out. Sat waiting around for one of my irregular contractions sod it on big push and he was born onto bed chest.


----------



## Rockell8788

Well ladies my little bumpy is here. 
Aiden James born 0:53am. I arrived at the hospital at 10:45pm given an epi as contractions has gone very irregular and I had been sat at 5cm for a good 5/6hrs. At about 0:25 they check me and break my waters I went instantly from 5cm to 7cm there was gallons and gallons of waters and the reason I wasn't progressing. The epidural at this point wasn't working yet felt the head and breathed him down. Told midwife it was time 3 pushes and head almost out went back up. Next contraction one push lots of panting and head out. Sat waiting around for one of my irregular contractions sod it on big push and he was born onto bed chest.


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats on your little mans birth! glad everything went well in the end. xxxxxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congrats to the new mummy's :)

AFM I have been feeling odd since dtd :) hope it's the start of something :D


----------



## chattyB

Yay!!!! So happy for you Rockell! Congratulations huni x


----------



## mellywelly

Congratulations rockell!!!!!!!


----------



## diggory77

Congrats Rockell!
X


----------



## MrsCrad

Congrats Rockell, another baby born out of our little group! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Rockell! X


----------



## chattyB

Very quiet on here today! Where are u Sam? Pepsi?? I'm hoping the silence means that you're both snuggling with your LOs!

Today has been quite hard with my auntys funeral but we got through it and about to head home. I've been getting tightenings since the early hours, some painful, some not .... I'm kinda hoping its NOT baby knocking at the door! Midwives aren't on call til the 2nd so if this is the start of labour, I'm unlikely to get my homebirth. I could refuse to go in of course but that idea is making hubby nervous.

Hope you all have a lovely new year, be it with your newborns or as your last without a lil one :)


----------



## MrsCrad

I was thinking it was quiet on here also, Im 39+2 and Im getting the same, tightenings and pain in my left side. Been to the midwife today and the baby is engaged, my blood pressure is a little high so I have to take it easy, Im hopeing its not to long to go now.

Hubby says not tonight though as they will be loads of drunken people in the hospital and not tommorow as all the staff will be hungover so I have to wait until Wednesday!!

Glad the funeral went okay and hope your okay Chatty B.


----------



## diggory77

Very quiet! Was beginning to think I was the only one left to pop!
Hope your ok chattyb!
I'm really hoping this baby comes soon, I felt so able bodied a couple of weeks ago and feel totally beaten now!
Just trying to keep the house tidy and practice my hypnobirthing, but apart from that I feel ready
X


----------



## PepsiChic

Im still around! having computer issues and enjoying the snow with my toddler!

Looks like this little man will be a 2013 baby, still have contractions but nothing strong enough to make me think hes coming tonight.

feeling naseus today though...now having hypermesis this might sound "normal" but i havent felt sick for 2 or 3 days now, so i guess that was my christmas break!


----------



## duffers

Hi ladies. Happy new year to everyone. Hope you're all feeling well and congratulations to everyone who's babies have arrived already. No signs of anything imminent for me yet I'm afraid x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy New Year ladies!

Mine is definitely going to be a 2013 baby too :)

x


----------



## Rockell8788

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## bdg

So unless something drastic happens in the next 3 hours, I'm in the 2013 club :D 

Happy New Year to everyone!!


----------



## La Mere

Happy new years, ladies! Definitely thinking this baby is gonna be a 2013 baby!


----------



## Mrs S-M

Happy new year to you all.
I'm in the 2013 club too but in a couple of hours we can say our little ones will be here this month for sure!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mrs S-M said:


> Happy new year to you all.
> I'm in the 2013 club too but in a couple of hours we can say our little ones will be here this month for sure!

Yippee! I can't wait to be able to say that!


----------



## febbride2012

can't wait for her to come now .. only 11 days for me! x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Well nothing here yet :( but happy New Years ladies. I am due in like 8 days since its the first of January now :) hopping I go before my next doctors appointment on the 4th. I will be 39 weeks tomorrow I can't believe we are all due this month :D


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all!
Happy New Year!!!!

Went to my friend's wedding Saturday night and danced up a storm. Didnt feel so hot that night but we made the 3 hour drive home the next morning. 

Well, my waters started leaking around 7 last night so we went to the hospital. Gushed when they checked me and from there we knew we were having a NYE baby. Walked for a few hours, did the birthing ball, got an epidural at 2:30, started pushing at 7:15 this morning.

At 7:27 am my yellow bump turned pink!!!! France's was born after just 5 rounds of pushing. 9lbs1oz and 20.5 inches long!!! She tore me pretty well and also gave me hemroids, not going to sugar coat it, I am in some serious pain. Little girlmosnfoin great. She has to have her sugar tested every time she feeds because she was so big for her gestational age but so far so good! BFing is a bit of a challenge but hoping to plow through.

Good luck to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Fitz! x


----------



## Rockell8788

Congrats fitz. Another little Baby from our group.


----------



## bdg

Congratulations Fitz!

I'm now full of a really crappy cold, I feel terrible! Bleurgh! I've never been so ill in all my life as I have whilst pregnant!

I'm kind of looking forward to Thursday as it's my unofficial due date, when they worked my dates out on my LMP the 3rd was my due date, it got changed to the 6th on my 12 week scan!


----------



## MrsCrad

Congrats Fitz! Hope to see some photos soon.

I felt like things were happening yesterday but after a nights sleep I feel fine today, nothing going on! But at least we got all the xmas decs down and my wonderful husband hoovered through the whole house so its just going to be a long wait now for baby to decide to come!
I might have to put my dancing shoes on and go out for the night to see if that will work!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats Fitz!

woken up today feeling generally crap, feeling really nauseas, andmy nose is stuffed up, my lower back is killing me......and to top it all off, my toddlers grumpy phase from last night, has carried over this morning. fun fun fun :/


----------



## mellywelly

Happy New year everyone!

Due day today but still no baby! Have got a sweep in the morning, but my cervix appears to still be really high so not sure they will be able to do it.

Congratulations fitz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggory77

Congrats fitz!

Nothing happening here, don't think this baby will ever come out!x


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations Fitz!


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congrats Fitz :) x


----------



## febbride2012

congrats fiz! xxx


----------



## Jess19

Congrats Fitzbaby!!! 
Can't wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## FitzBaby

We are so madly in love here. She eatin like a champ. Is down to 8lb5oz but that's normal. We are hoping to get discharged but because she was so big and I only pushed for 10 minutes I got a pretty bad hemroid. Waiting to have it checked out. It's painful! Havin it removed tomorrow.

So this is Frances Josephine! Hang in there all you preggos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Mel

She's so cute!!

I'm really crampy today - am hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## mommymakayla

Congrats fitzbaby

Its all most been a been since my c-section. feeling pretty good, except for when im laying down and getting out of bed is the worst. especially since i still have my staples in, having them taking out on friday. Hopefully the pain will ease up a lil more once they are removed. But have to say this elective c-section was way more better then the emergency one i had with my first. :)


----------



## PepsiChic

seriously how much bad luck can a person have?

both comptuers motherboards and processors died, so having to have replacement parts sent, using a crappy old computer which keeps shutting down. but i work fromh ome so a computer is a MUST.

on top of that, ran the washer machine and when it emptied...the bathtub and toilet filled with the washer water......the toilet over flowed, soaked the bathroom floor...WHICH is just plywood as we pulled the carpet up and havent had a chance to lay down the new flooring yet. so now we'll have to replace the plywood too! 

Plumber should be over in an hour and they are waiving the inital $55 diagnostic fee...but goodness knows how much it'll cost to fix the problem. but I cant leave my house filling up with water! 

on top of that i feel SO sick :(


----------



## chattyB

Oh no Pepsi!! I got all excited and thought you had posted a "that was it" :(. I hope it all gets sorted soon huni!

AFM - still here, still pregnant, still thinking that every twinge is about to turn into something! Pretty sure Fidget has changed his mind about February and has reset his arrival time to valentines day :-/


----------



## PepsiChic

Chatty it seems the only thing NOT happening is the baby coming!

So plumber was here 2.5 hours, my pocket is $325 lighter (owch!), Guy was lovely, full credit to him, out on his hands and knees in 3 inches of snow, had to cut the main water line out in multiple palces and huge huge machinery to clear the lines, huge chunks of hard water calcium deposits finally came out so everything is working again. Im hoping the plywood will just "dry out" I soaked up s much of the water as I could. 

otherwsie it'll have to be replaced.

Ive missed pretty much my entire shift at work which sucks because now we need the money more then anything! 

so so SO sore today, still having contractions, some mild, some not so much, but still nothing regular yet. Drs appointment tomorrow for my 39th week....hopefully another sweep can convince baby to make an appearance!


----------



## Trissy

Hi ladies! I just wanted to update my listing on the first page. I was due on January 7th but was induced early. The induction started on Saturday December 29th at 9:30am via foley catheter and my yellow bump turned pink on Sunday December 30th at 10:56am. The whole thing was very traumatic and I still have a hard time even thinking about it without getting really upset. There were many, many complications with the induction and delivery and many interventions that happened that I didn't want to have happen. At the end of the day though, my baby girl is here and healthy and is the most beautiful, amazing little person I have ever laid eyes on and I can't believe she's mine. :)

Here a few pictures and stats: 

Madeleine Grace, born Sunday December 30th 2012 at 10:56am 
6lbs, 2oz and 19 inches long
January 1 she was 5lbs 10oz and today January 2 she is 5lbs 12oz
She is a little jaundiced but has made a huge improvement in the last 24 hours
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









maddie7.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









maddie6.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









madeleine.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









maddie8.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PepsiChic

Congrats Trissy shes beautiful!! that first photo is SO cute!


AFM, im just glad the day is nearly over! bathroom is mopped up, everything is cleaned, i can do laundry again yey! had a meeting at work and got some good news there, had a nice hot shower, dinner is yummy fajitas.. so things are looking up...kind of

It wasnt till I got in the shower that I realized...I havent felt baby move all day..or at least I dont think i have? Ive been SO incredibly busy I dont rmember if he has or not.

Normally a shower gets him kicking....but nothing yet, though he also feels a lot lower, theres such a lot of pressure in my pelvis today. just ate 2 ice-creams and munching on ice now to see if that gets him moving. failing that, maybe spicy fajits...and if THAT doesnt work i guess i'll be making a trip to the hospital to get him checked over. :(

Im trying not to worry, I dont have that "knowing" feeling of something being wrong which some mummies get. I just feel like hes moved into a more "ready to go position" and Ive probably been too busy to notice his movements...we'll see what happens after dinner


----------



## chattyB

Awww Trissy, she's adorable! I'm so sorry you had a hard time in labour huni. Looking at your pictures is makin me so broody!!

Pepsi - so glad your day got better hun! I'm sure your LO is fine and he's just preparing for his arrival. Just before I read your post I started thinking the same - Fidget hasn't woken up yet! I'm drinking a coffee now and he's just started wriggling about a little. I have my antenatal appt at 10am ... Can't help feeling a little sad that this could be my last ever appt in pregnancy. Fidget is our last baby.

Good luck huni - I have a feeling we're the only ones "left to go" :D


----------



## ChristiansMum

Congratulations Trissy! that 1st pictures is adorable :)

I was just thinking I haven't felt baby move today now starting to get a little worried if baby hasn't woken up soon I think a trip to the hospital will be on the cards again x


----------



## chattyB

Fingers crossed baby is just having a "lazy day" after the Xmas upheaval! I've noticed Fidgets patterns changing over the past week ... He's up partying at midnight and sleeps until 7am ish. He used to settle down at 10pm and wake up a little earlier.

We should do a list of who is still left to "pop"

So far, I've counted me, Pepsi and Christiansmum :D

My mission today is to learn how to do Gangnam Style properly! I'm going to dance this baby out!! My MW is on call tomorrow and I'd love to have her at the birth. She offered me a sweep but his head is still a little high and I felt its a bit too early for sweeps just now. To me, it's the first "intervention" and I'm slightly paranoid that once we're on that road, I might be railroaded into other interventions due to everyone else's impatience. I'd LOVE to meet my baby sooner rather than later but I'm still finding the pregnancy fairly easy and it woul be no huge deal if he decides to wait for another few weeks.

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Kitsch

I'm so ready to have this baby now, I wish he knew that and would hurry up already!! I think another long walk is in order.. if I can find the energy! :dohh:


----------



## ChristiansMum

chattyB said:


> Fingers crossed baby is just having a "lazy day" after the Xmas upheaval! I've noticed Fidgets patterns changing over the past week ... He's up partying at midnight and sleeps until 7am ish. He used to settle down at 10pm and wake up a little earlier.
> 
> We should do a list of who is still left to "pop"
> 
> So far, I've counted me, Pepsi and Christiansmum :D
> 
> My mission today is to learn how to do Gangnam Style properly! I'm going to dance this baby out!! My MW is on call tomorrow and I'd love to have her at the birth. She offered me a sweep but his head is still a little high and I felt its a bit too early for sweeps just now. To me, it's the first "intervention" and I'm slightly paranoid that once we're on that road, I might be railroaded into other interventions due to everyone else's impatience. I'd LOVE to meet my baby sooner rather than later but I'm still finding the pregnancy fairly easy and it woul be no huge deal if he decides to wait for another few weeks.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling today?


Yep still here pregnant :( hope baby come soon though as my son is back at nursery on Monday and remember saying to them just before Christmas 'hopefully the next time I see you I wont be pregnant' but im getting so uncomfortable I am ready just want baby to be ready ... Heard that baby's slow down a few days before and this is day 2 of movement slowed down so fingers crossed its soon! I am still emotional today watched One born every minute last night with my husband and think I cried from the beginning to the end! and then cried in the car yesterday because I forgot to pick up my DH's nan's birthday card and then cried again last night because I couldn't find a drink in the fridge! 

You are lucky you have been offered a sweep my midwife told me I cant have one till I am 41 wks because this is baby number 2 ... gutted I was Im just ready for it all to be over now x


----------



## febbride2012

well done trissy.

my induction is on the 11th - hoping baby comes sooner though.


----------



## diggory77

I'm still here too! Due date tomorrow and not much is happening x


----------



## Jess19

Still with child :)


----------



## MrsCrad

Im still here and pregnant! My due date is Saturday and nothing happening here!

My MW has said they wont intervene at all until I am over by 12 days! Im hoping it wont take that long for the baby to come! Not feeling to bad at the minute though and I seem to be sleeping more than ever, which is good.

My husband is being wonderful and running about after me and wont let me do anything, I keep telling him he has to let me do things as it might get things going, hes off back to work on Monday so Ill get to do alot more.

I love wathcing one born every minute but my husband wont watch it so I have loads of them to watch next week!

CONGRATS TRISSY, the photos are lovely


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm still here too :)


----------



## chattyB

Ooohhhh great! There are still a few of us! I'd started worrying that this bit was getting "echoey" lol

Here's hoping we'll all have our babies by next week and we can carry this thread on in the baby club lol.


----------



## bdg

Afternoon ladies! 

My waters went this morning at about 630am, I went into hospital so they could confirm it and as expected they've sent me home. I've got to go back in when contractions are regular (they are about 1 every 30 min at the moment!) and if that doesn't happen before 830am tomorrow then I'm being induced. Argh going to meet our little person soon! Can't wait to meet our little boy or girl!


----------



## Rockell8788

good luck bdg


----------



## Rockell8788

little later than i promised but here are pictures of aiden james by the way he was 7lbs exactly, i was so sure he was going to be at least 8lbs.
 



Attached Files:







173.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









203.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









187.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## duckytwins

Can't wait to hear bdg!!!

Rockell, he's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo so exciting bdg! Hope all goes well

Beautiful photos rockell. Congratulations


----------



## mellywelly

Congrats trissy!!! She is adorable!!!!!

Bdg, good luck!!!

Another one here that still hasn't popped either!!!!


----------



## JCh

I'm still waiting too ladies..... Feeling SUPER uncomfortable at this point... Like a blimp, can't walk all too well and sleeping is a nightmare as hips hurt SOOOO much - they feel like they're broken when I try to move at all....
Hopefully we will start popping the last ones out soon!!! 
REALLY hope baby doesn't want to wait until my BDay (Jan 19) since I don't think I can last that much longer.... :(


----------



## Poppy84

I'm still waiting too :-(


----------



## mellywelly

I was just telling dh how much my hips are hurting, my pelvic bone feels like its going to smash into pieces when I go from sitting to standing too.


----------



## PepsiChic

baby finally decided to move, which eased my worried, but the contractins are still mild and irregular. 39 weeks today! had drs appointment, no progress, still sitting at 4cm dilated, but 100% effaced. 

looks like hes staying in for a while longer!


----------



## Jess19

Still prego here! 
I have an appointment tomorrow :) finally going to see if my cervix is dilated! I'm so anxious! 

Jch we have the same b day!!! :)


----------



## chattyB

Looks like we're all in the same boat re pelvis pain! I find that staying in any position, lying/sitting/standing for too long makes me feel like the whole pelvis is about to "give".

Yesterday was a slightly strange day - I started to feel exhausted at lunchtime .... That bone crushing 1st trimester exhaustion again :(. I ended up sleeping for nearly 2 hours at lunch, then another hours nap at 5pm .... Then went to bed at 8pm and slept right through to 7am. Very very strange!! I'm feeling very chilled, content and happy just now!

Pepsi - 100% effaced and 4cm???? How hasn't baby fallen out yet?? Hahahaha - you're gonna have to make a dash for it when contractions start up again, it could be a very quick one for you :)

Has anyone heard from Sambatiki? I'm hoping she's just having a few hiccups with Internet connections in the new house ... or busy snuggling with her newborn already.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Was at the hospital for reduced movement AGAIN yesterday and I think they are getting fed up of seeing me now but had a stretch & sweep done and was already 2cm's :) but I am being induced in the morning that means we will finally be meeting our little girl im excited but still nervous about it x


----------



## chattyB

:hugs: Christiansmum! She's really keeping u on your toes! Good luck with the induction huni, I'll be thinking of you and cannot wait to see photos of your LO :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

chattyB said:


> :hugs: Christiansmum! She's really keeping u on your toes! Good luck with the induction huni, I'll be thinking of you and cannot wait to see photos of your LO :)

She sure is keeping us on our toes already! I just hope its over quickly (the labor) and it works in the 1st 24 hours otherwise after 24 hours they put you on rest for 24 hours but I got told I cant leave the hospital till I have had baby!! Just cant wait to meet her xx


----------



## chattyB

Keeping everything crossed that she makes a quick arrival! Are they going to try Prostin gel first or going straight for Oxytocin? I've had 2 inductions (one of each) and must say, the Prostin one was far easier. After the initial 30 minutes monitoring following prostin, I was able to get up and move around, it encouraged contractions, helped baby move down and I had my 10lb bruiser in the birth pool 5 hours later using just G&A. The oxytocin induction was much more intense and I needed an epidural ... I was stuck on the bed and the labour lasted 12 hours. It's amazing how much gravity helps during labour!

So excited for you!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Had my 39 week appointment today baby is locked in and all the way down my doctor is going away for the next week so if I go into labour in that time (witch I am so hopping I do since I'm due on Wednesday) I will have a different doctor and if I don't go into labour before next Friday I will have to have my checkup with a different doctor. If it was not so hot here right now I would be trying to get this little girl out but we are in the middle of a heat wave it is almost 11pm and I am sitting in shorts and a bra in front of an air con. One up side to having my little girl will def be sitting in the nice cool hospital unfortanetly my little man will still be at home with just some portable air cons


----------



## PepsiChic

chattyB said:


> Pepsi - 100% effaced and 4cm???? How hasn't baby fallen out yet?? Hahahaha - you're gonna have to make a dash for it when contractions start up again, it could be a very quick one for you :)


the exact same thing happened with my son, at 39w+5 I was 4cm dilated and 100% effaced. I stayed that way untill I went into labour at 40w+6!

but theres been a few differences, with my sons labour I didnt have any contractions or loose my plug until the day i went into labour. this one Ive been having mild contractions for almost 2 weeks now and Ive lost my plug. 

I cant sleep, if i move even a tiny bit in my sleep I wake up and it takes forever to get back to sleep, this is casing my hyperemesis to be worse, I slept 3 hours last night and have thrown up 6 times already today. :cry: im suppose to work and im exhausted.


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I had my little yellow bundle! A bouncing baby boy, Samuel Owen. He was born at 3:30 am after waters breaking at 10 pm, weighing 6 lbs 12 oz, 19 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-03 17.07.59.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats La Mere, he's beautiful!


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Mrs Mel!


----------



## febbride2012

congrats mel. I want my baby now!!


----------



## chattyB

Awwww congratulations La Mere, he's gorgeous! Sounds like you had a pretty quick labour too :D

Love all these babies starting to arrive!


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Chattyb! It was.. Definitely compared with my labor with my first!


----------



## PepsiChic

congrats La Mere! beautiful little boy!


----------



## MrsCrad

Congrats La Mere, hes lovely!

Well Its my due date today and nothing is happening! Not a thing :wacko:


----------



## diggory77

Congrats la mere!
My due date today too and no signs of anything! The phone calls and texts have started too!
X


----------



## chattyB

Oh god - the phonecalls and texts ... driving me insane too. They've gone beyond the "have you STILL not popped" last week to "well.........??". 

I'm niggling today and trying my beat to ignore it - every time I've started niggling, it's all fizzled out within a few hours AND its my sons 13th birthday today so Fidget isn't allowed out today ;)


----------



## MrsCrad

Im sick of the txts, my mum rang the house yesterday as I hadnt txt her back because my phone was in the kitchen so I have to keep it with me every minute of the day! Its driving me mad!


----------



## PepsiChic

Ive handed off the phone to my husband, and he put it on silent LOL with me working and housework and toddler I forget to check it till late at night and oh well too late to text back then! people soon stop txting and calling!

was hoping babyw ould turn up over the weekend as dr is in my prefered hospital...but no signs of anything happening. i'll probably be going over due on this little sprog.


----------



## JCh

I agree with the other girlies here, WHAT IS UP WITH PEOPLE - I swear, I hit 39 weeks and everyone is asking so, is baby here..... Well let's see - U would know if baby was here since most ask on fb....
I'm finding I'm really not pleased with people during the last stretch as people say such stupid stuff. I say no baby yet and he's not ready - somehow this means he hasn't dropped or something - Grrr, he's been head down and pressing on my pelvic bone/ cervix for weeks now.... YES, HE'S DROPPED! That isn't what I said! LOL - sorry for the rant but ppl are really getting annoying. Hopefully they won't keep us all waiting too much longer.....


----------



## PepsiChic

what makes me laugh is that the people asking "is baby here yet" while your stood infront of them....does it look like it?!

and "has baby dropped?" - do you even know what that means? yes hes dropped! "oh so he'll be here soon then! - like i said they have no idea what that means!

my favourite though for me, Im british, but I live in America...."will the baby have a British accent?!" - oh yeah he'll come out of there saying "ello gov'ner, fancy a cuppa tea would ya mate?" :dohh:


----------



## JCh

OMG!!!! That is the funniest thing ever, will baby have an accent.... Ummmm, an American one? Like WTH! That is just such an uneducated thing to say....
I'm just so glad to have some lovely ladies that are going through the same thing. I feel like I'm going to freak out on some people with their comments but keep telling myself I'm almost done and just ignore them.

Ohhh the joys!


----------



## chattyB

Meh! I have a really unsure baby here!! I spent 2 hours last night having contractions ... not the occasional tightenings that leave you thinking "could it be starting?" ... These bad boys meant business! They were taking all my concentration and breathing control, lasting well over a minute and were coming every 7 minutes. I was CONVINCED that it was all systems go and decided to get some rest, wait for the contractions to get closer togetger before we called the midwife. Contractions bloody stopped AGAIN!! I'm pretty patient and happy to wait for baby's right time, I just wish I didn't have all these start/stop contractions! I'm sure hubby thinks I'm just taking the pi55 sometimes lol


----------



## diggory77

Aww chattyb! Hopefully those contractions were getting baby into a perfect position before real labour starts. At least you've had something! I'm over my due date and still waiting to feel anything!
X


----------



## MrsCrad

Im the same, no contractions and no BH. The only thing Ive had is some period like pains.

Hubby is supposed to be on paternity leave tommorow for 2 weeks but hes going to go back to work and wait for when baby finally decides to come!


----------



## diggory77

Good idea mrs Crad! I just want a sign! Bloody show, mucus plug, a few irregular contractions, just anything to let me know that this baby is contemplating coming out!
X


----------



## mellywelly

Been having tightenings for about 5 hours now, could be the start of something hopefully!


----------



## chattyB

Fingers crossed Melly!! 

That's my son and nephews birthday "party" over. I'm exhausted!! Need to tidy up the kitchen, get school uniforms sorted for the kiddies going back to school tomorrow then we're good to go! C'mon Fidget .... It's your time now! Mummy won't be nearly as busy or stressed out and can concentrate on your arrival.

Big hugs to all of you still waiting for baby :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi girls,

How is everyone? Still nothing happening here! Off to the MW tommorow but I doubt she will do anything as she said at my last appointment she wouldn't until 12 days over but hubby is coming with me to see whats going on (Im sure its just so he can have time off work!!!)

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Poppy84

Just an update from me- contractions every 7 mins now. This is a very sloooooow process


----------



## JCh

So exciting ladies!!!! I've got a sweep planned for Friday am! We'll see what happens....


----------



## PepsiChic

*yawn* so aside from the excruciating pain in my pelvis and especially my hips thats letting me sleep only 3 hours....oh and the toddler who woke up from a night terror inconsolable and didnt go back to sleep, and also didnt nap today....IM EXHAUSTED!

argh seriously, this is less sleep then i had with my son as a newborn, and this baby isnt here yet, Im hoping I get more sleep once the little guy actually shows up! 

still stalled out, not even mild contractions today. nada. :(

drs app thursday, will have another sweep then so maybe he'll be here over the weekend, by which point of course he'll be overdue. 

JCh i wonder who will go first! me or you? same due date!


----------



## chattyB

Good luck Poppy!

It's 5am here and I'm wide awake :-/ but managed to get a better nights sleep last night so not feeling too bad at all. It's all been pretty quiet for a few days, not many contractions etc and I spent most of yesterday having a "duvet day" so not very active. I have a reflexology session booked for later today so we'll see if that might trigger something further. MW has offered me a sweep on Thursday if baby's head is lower, I'll be 40+1.

Can't quite believe I'm 40 weeks tomorrow! Surely I have another 8 weeks to go???


----------



## JCh

Pepsi - I'm totally wondering too, well seems like u have a better chance since ur sweep is on Thursday. Doc sounds pretty confident it should work but we'll see.... Hoping baby is here this weekend too - that way DH doesn't have to take a bunch of time off work unpaid.... 
Good luck!!! I'm so ready to be done, hip pain is horrible! I have had lots of pain too, cannot wait to have it over with.


----------



## diggory77

I've been awake since 3am thinking about making porridge, have only just hauled myself out of bed to make some and it's 5.45. 
Did some breast pump/ nipple stimulation last night and had quite a few tightenings, had a few in the early hours too. I just want to get on with it already! X


----------



## diggory77

Ps, I have a sweep booked for Friday, does anyone know how engaged the head has to be for the midwife to be able to do one? I'm 3/5ths palpable x


----------



## ChristiansMum

Hiya,
After being induced at 6:45am on the 5th January Baby Isabel was born at 16:42pm on the 6th January weighing 6lb 8oz. Very long and painful labor but totally worth it x


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations Christiansmum!


----------



## Mrs Mel

ChristiansMum said:


> Hiya,
> After being induced at 6:45am on the 5th January Baby Isabel was born at 16:42pm on the 6th January weighing 6lb 8oz. Very long and painful labor but totally worth it x

Congratulations hun! x


----------



## bdg

Hi guys, I posted and ran didn't I? 

I gave birth to a baby boy! on Friday evening after having to be induced (that wasn't fun at all!) but all forgotten when he was placed into my arms. It took us a few days to name him too but here's Jack Alexander :) 

https://i.imgur.com/TepeL.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

diggory77 said:


> Ps, I have a sweep booked for Friday, does anyone know how engaged the head has to be for the midwife to be able to do one? I'm 3/5ths palpable x

I don't think it matters, you just need your cervix to be open a bit, mine was completely closed hence why they couldn't do one.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

May be in labour girls :) having very bad pains that start in my belly and go to my back


----------



## diggory77

Bdg he is beautiful!

Keep us posted miss mummy, fingers crossed and good luck x


----------



## chattyB

Oh he's gorgeous BDG!!

Good luck Missmummy! Sending lots of quick and easy labour vibes your way :D


----------



## MrsCrad

Bdg- hes so gorgeous, Congrats!:thumbup:

Ooh it seems a few of you girls might be having babies by the weekend:happydance:

Been for my MW apt today and Im booked in for a sweep on Tues when Ill be 41+3 and they will book my induction for the Thursday then aswell :growlmad:

Really dont want an induction so hope baby comes soon, but still nothing :nope:

My BP is still up so I have to get it checked again on Thurs so my husband is starting to worry

Hope everyone is okay and good luck :baby:


----------



## PepsiChic

anxiously waiting to hear from poppy after she said her contractions were every 7 minutes!

congrats to the new mummies!!

I am so so exhausted, yet here i am sat logging into work...i could quite happily sleep for 12 hours instead.


----------



## Rockell8788

Congrats to Christian'smum and bdg he is beautiful. 

Sending labour dust to you all. Hope to see lots of new arrivals this weekend and the sweeps work.
Can't believe Aiden is 9days old already, we got discharged my the midwife team today, and he's gained 13oz already he had to be weighed twice on day 5 as they couldn't believe it he hadn't lost anything but gained 5oz. I must have gold top milk lol.


----------



## febbride2012

my induction is on friday - i can't wait! :)


----------



## PepsiChic

febbride2012 said:


> my induction is on friday - i can't wait! :)

:happydance: exciting news!

drs app tomorrow, hoping the sweep will bring something. the pain in my hips and pelvis has had me in tears for the majority of today. :nope:


----------



## chattyB

Good luck with your sweep huni! I have mine at 3pm today. Baby was due yesterday but as predicted, a no show :).

I've started getting hip pain in my left hip now, very uncomfortable but just thankful baby is due and I won't have to put up with it for too much longer.

I'm trying to relax and go with the flow in my last few days/weeks. I'm currently sitting down, watching the news and enjoying a coffee whilst my older children get ready for school ... I'm pretty sure times like these will be few and far between fairly soon!


----------



## duffers

Hello everyone. Many congratulations to those who have already had their babies. It's so lovely looking at pictures and thinking that the little one in my tummy is nearly cooked.
No signs for me yet - I went into labour on my due date with DD but I think that this baby is going to take her time...
Good luck with the sweep today ChattyB


----------



## mellywelly

Only 14.5 hours until induction!!!! Nerves are kicking in now!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCh

How did the sweep go Pepsi?
I've got one tomorrow..... Yesterday and Tuesday was having contractions but 15 mins apart and didn't progress before stopping after some hours..... Hope this means my sweep will bring baby this weekend!!!! Fingers crossed!!!

SOOOO excited for u Melly!!! Looks like u are NEXT!


----------



## chattyB

Oooohhhhh Melly! Good luck huni!

AFM - had MW today and was going to try a sweep but Fidget had other ideas .... Head still not engaged so no sweep and I didn't feel it necessary to have a cervix check. I'm pretty sure he's aiming to be a February baby lol. 40+1 today and trying to relax and go with the flow ... He'll arrive when he's ready.


----------



## diggory77

Chatty b- was your baby's head engaged at all? Mine was 3/5ths palpable last week and wondering if that would be enough for the sweep? Hmmmm
X


----------



## PepsiChic

so went to Drs, was 5cm dilated and stretchy, so she did a really good sweep, cause a little bleeding, had a few contractions since but nothing regular or long-lasting. feel sore as all hell down there though!!!

Baby was active too, and has moved down a bunch - hence the increased SPD pain the last few days) and his heart rate was up from the normal 130's to 166, she said its nothing to be worried about, and normally means somethings going to happen, so fingers crossed!

Looking back at my notes from my sons pregnancy and birth, I had my second sweep with him on a thursday and went into labour saturday night he was born on a sunday....maybe it'll be true again this time!

hope everythign went well for you too Chatty! and good luck tomorrow JCh & Melly!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sienna-Rose was born at 2:33am on the 9th of January (her due date) weighting 6lb 6oz. Sorry for the delay in updating I only just got out of the hospital will do a better update when we are settled at home and I have my laptop :)


----------



## chattyB

diggory77 said:


> Chatty b- was your baby's head engaged at all? Mine was 3/5ths palpable last week and wondering if that would be enough for the sweep? Hmmmm
> X

Nope, head still free above the brim ... Hubby and I were joking that I must have a uterus the size of a small village. Baby seems to like bobbing in and out at will these days! If I'm upright I feel him move down, but as soon as I lie down, he pops back out again. He's a clever baby wanting to choose his own birthday I think!!


----------



## chattyB

MissMummy2Be said:


> Sienna-Rose was born at 2:33am on the 9th of January (her due date) weighting 6lb 6oz. Sorry for the delay in updating I only just got out of the hospital will do a better update when we are settled at home and I have my laptop :)

Congratulations huni! Hope you're both resting up. Gorgeous name :)


----------



## duffers

MissMummy2Be said:


> Sienna-Rose was born at 2:33am on the 9th of January (her due date) weighting 6lb 6oz. Sorry for the delay in updating I only just got out of the hospital will do a better update when we are settled at home and I have my laptop :)

Congratulations! Looking forward to reading your birth story. Hope all went smoothly x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

My Birth Story :D 

At about 10pm on the 8th of January i started to get contractions but was unsure if it was real or just BH i had 2 showers to try and ease my discomfort at around 11:30 my OH called my mum and also the hospital so we could go and find out if the baby was coming or not my mum came over and brought my sister so that she could watch my son mum Adam and I headed up to the hospital just after midnight they put me on the monitor and we still didn't know 100% what was going on i hoped in the shower and came back out Adam called his mum just before 2am just after that my waters broke and at 2:33am Sienna was born she was face up and as a result i tore just a bit and had to have some stitches i moved so fast that the doctor didn't even make it and i done it all drug free :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

MissMummy2Be said:


> My Birth Story :D
> 
> At about 10pm on the 8th of January i started to get contractions but was unsure if it was real or just BH i had 2 showers to try and ease my discomfort at around 11:30 my OH called my mum and also the hospital so we could go and find out if the baby was coming or not my mum came over and brought my sister so that she could watch my son mum Adam and I headed up to the hospital just after midnight they put me on the monitor and we still didn't know 100% what was going on i hoped in the shower and came back out Adam called his mum just before 2am just after that my waters broke and at 2:33am Sienna was born she was face up and as a result i tore just a bit and had to have some stitches i moved so fast that the doctor didn't even make it and i done it all drug free :)

Congrats hun! Lovely news x


----------



## diggory77

Great news! Congratulations!
X


----------



## Jess19

Congrats mummy!! :)


----------



## La Mere

Congrats mummy!


----------



## PepsiChic

Hey ladies!

Connor Wayne Bourbon was born at 9:30am Jan 11th 2013!

I woke with contractions 7 minutes apart, took a shower and contacted my doctor, contractions jumped to 1 minute apart, literally back to back contractions. we left immediatly, dropped our toddler at MIL's, got onto the highway.... 10 minutes later.....Birth was crazy, my husband delivered him, unassisted in our truck on the the side of the highway!

Connor passed his birth APGAR 10/10! I didnt tear or anything. Connor is doing great, feeding and sleeping like an angel.

will update better when we're home!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow, what a birth story! Congratulations Pepsi! x


----------



## Rockell8788

Congratulations Pepsi and mummy.


----------



## diggory77

Congratulations! Fantastic birth story! Wish I'd hurry up and go into labour! X


----------



## tinkalink

Lovely reading all the birth stories :) How many of us 'early January' mums are rapidly turning into mid/late January mums though? lol

So desperate to meet our little girl now! x


----------



## chattyB

OMG Pepsi! That's awesome (but slightly scary!). I KNEW you'd go quickly when things started! Congratulations huni on Connors arrival :D

I'm still holding on ... Feeling ready to have baby now!


----------



## mellywelly

Hi everyone, well after 18 hours of contraction 3-5 mins apart, I only managed to dilate 2 cm! So they did an Emergency section and we got anther boy! Born at 10.17 this morning, weight was 8lb 11.5!!!!!! He won't latch on yet, but still persevering! And he's cute as hell !!!!!!!!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/image_zpse6a4cc13.jpg
Jake Franklin Mann


----------



## chattyB

Congratulations Melly! He's super cute! God I'm so envious of all you girls who've already had your babies!

Fingers crossed its my turn very soon :)


----------



## tinkalink

Awww he's beautiful!!! Congratulations! I want to be next! lol I don't want this baby to grow to epic proportions lol x


----------



## PepsiChic

heres my birth story and photos 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1679789-my-unassisted-roadside-birth-announcement-edited-photos.html#post24696237


----------



## Jess19

hey girls :) just wanted to update this thread 
Charlotte Rae was born on 1/15/2013 at 7:31am weighing 7lbs 10oz and 20inches long 
[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/2013-01-16144805.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chattyB

Ahhhh Jess! She is gorgeous!!

I have news too :D. Thomas James arrived on the 14th January at 13.31, weighing in at an impressive 8lb 2oz. Labour and delivery was exactly how I'd planned and Thomas arrived in the birth pool, in my living room after 5 hours of easy, manageable, stress free labour. I'll write up my birth story soon :)

I'm SO loved up!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

I am so sorry I have not managed to update for ages

Phoebe Carole ended up being a december 2012 baby in the end coming on the 28th... one week after we got the keys to the house :haha: Atleast she waited until we were in! 

Im in the middle of typing up my birthing story but she was 6lbs 15ozs and I delivered her naturally with no pain relief other than my tens machine. All in all it took three days from having my show at 6am on Xmas day! Long early stage but quite quick active labour.

I havent managed to catch up on all the posts but CONGRATS to all the other ladies who have their babies and lots of labour :dust: to those still waiting xxxx 

Here is a pic of our little Pheebs xxx 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/temporary-129.jpg


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, Melly, Jess, Pepsi and Sambatiki!! You're LO's are all so adorable!!!!

AFM: I can't believe my little man is already 2 weeks old! Time sure flies when you're sleep deprived!!! :rofl: Hope all is going well with you ladies and hang in there to those still waiting!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats to all the new Mums and babies! :D x


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Mel - How are you feeling? Have you got an induction date? Hoping you go all by yourself though x 

Finished my birthing story finally and started a new journo its pretty long but I wanted to get it all down to eventually print out and keep x 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1683683-samba-pheebs.html


----------



## PepsiChic

I feel like crying my little man is almost a week old but it feels like I just gave birth to him yesterday. Infact I want to go back and do it again an again an again. I want to relive the labour the pushing the excitiment, seeing his head come out, the rest of his body, seeing the ambulance pull up and all the cops and paramedics looking in the truck windows (they didnt want to keep the door open it was -5C outside) going "awww" 

also my husband keeps saying this is the last one (i want more) which keeps making me cry because I dont want himt o grow up, I want him to stay as a newborn and my toddler to stay exactly how he is too. both perfect ages.


----------



## duckytwins

I know what you mean pepsi, I wish I could go back and do it again.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Mel - How are you feeling? Have you got an induction date? Hoping you go all by yourself though x
> 
> Finished my birthing story finally and started a new journo its pretty long but I wanted to get it all down to eventually print out and keep x
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1683683-samba-pheebs.html

I'm good thanks - I'll be induced next Thurs / Fri, but am hopeful I'll go naturally before then (I have a week, so fingers crossed!)

Just read your birth story - sounds like you did brilliantly, congrats! I hope it's all going well xx


----------



## febbride2012

Isabelle Grace was born 16 th Jan - after a long induction. :) she weighed 9lb 2oz and was 49 cm long! :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

Febride - CONGRATS!!! 

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## PepsiChic

doing great here! sad that we're already at 2 weeks :( time just flies by!

also sad that he wasnt born in deb now lol cant add him to the tax return and get the extra refund for him!

breastfeeding is hard work but its going bette then it did with my first son!
feeling a little sleepier then normal but thats to be expected :)

other than that Connor is doing great, jaundice almost gone, hes so strong! he pushes hard with his legs, has a super strong grip and will force your finger into his mouth if he gets hold of it and can easily hold his head up for a while!


----------



## febbride2012

izzy is the same hols her head up and hits if she doesn't like you holding her haha x


----------



## duckytwins

How are all the moms and babies doing??


----------



## La Mere

Sam and I are doing great! He's sleeping.better at night for the most part, though when he does wake up he is a nightmare to get settled back down, it takes me and dh trading off 2-3 times before he will settle enough to go back to sleep. 

Hope everyone and their babies are doing well!


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is okay and enjoy being parents. 

This is well late but Jenson Benjamin Craddock was born on the 15th Jan weighing 6lb1oz, hes so small and cute! I cant believe how quick the last month has gone!

I have no idea how to put a picture on here!


----------



## MrsCrad

Hope this has worked!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Crad - Congrats on your little one! 

We're all good here, Pheebs suffers quite a bit with trapped wind :( But we're now giving her Infacol with every feed and she's seems much happier. Night times are still hit and miss some nights she does brilliantly and some not so much. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## febbride2012

we're using infacol with izzy too .. xx


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies :) I have hardly been on but thought better up date haha
Isabel arrived early on new years eve, labour was great, waters broke at 8.45pm and she was here by 10.40pm weighed in at 7lbs.
will upload some then and now pic :) she so cute I love her sooooo much, I still well up sometimes just looking at her hehe.
Congratulations on all the babies, I haven't looked through properly yet...is it mad I want another all ready haha.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0544.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0632[1].jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatM83

febbride2012 said:


> we're using infacol with izzy too .. xx

Ive got an Izzy :) haha xx


----------



## MrsCrad

Im lucky, Jenson is fine getting wind up. Well it mostly comes out of the other end! He sounds like a grown man sometimes when he farts!!


----------



## MrsCrad

KatM83 I know what you mean, I look at my little boy and tears come to my eyes and I think Im going to burst! I also cant wait to have a brother or sister for Jenson!


----------



## febbride2012

KatM83 said:


> febbride2012 said:
> 
> 
> we're using infacol with izzy too .. xx
> 
> Ive got an Izzy :) haha xxClick to expand...


And what's stranger is that I am also a Kat, too ... and we both have 'Isabelle' - both spelt differently but in essence the same lol! :D

ps I also want another, and I had an awful labour!


----------



## KatM83

haha weird!! great minds think a like obviously hehe,

they are just soo cute xx


----------



## ChristiansMum

KatM83 said:


> Hi ladies :) I have hardly been on but thought better up date haha
> Isabel arrived early on new years eve, labour was great, waters broke at 8.45pm and she was here by 10.40pm weighed in at 7lbs.
> will upload some then and now pic :) she so cute I love her sooooo much, I still well up sometimes just looking at her hehe.
> Congratulations on all the babies, I haven't looked through properly yet...is it mad I want another all ready haha.

My daughter is called Isabel and spelt the same way as your daughter! I haven't come a cross any other babies called Isabel spelt the way we have done it :)


----------



## ChristiansMum

My little Izzy is getting on well had a few problems with wind at the beginning but it all goes the other way now (out her bum)! she sleeps really well goes bed about 10pm then wakes about 5am so she is lazy like her daddy :) but love her sooooo much its unbelievable! When I was pregnant I didn't think I could love anyone as much as I do my son but I love them both so much! I often find myself just watching them both and feeling so proud of them both :) Izzy is 8 weeks old tomorrow cant believe how fast its going already! 

Hope every one else is getting on well with there babies :)


----------



## febbride2012

three izzy's :cloud9:


----------



## KatM83

yey for izzys :thumbup: our last name is long so we picked the short version haha..she has had her jabs today, she was very brave bless her. gosh that's good sleeping ive managed a block of 5 1/2 hours a few times :) xx


----------



## PepsiChic

Hi Ladies!

Connor is growing up fast. he weights about 11lbs now, loves his mummy milk, has suffered from constipation not gas, so we've had to give him 0.5oz apple juice in the morning which really makes it easier for him to go, since then thins have gotten easier. Hes sleeping 5-7 hours at night most nights and naps great during the day.

Hes started smiling and cooing a lot now too super cute! Barry adores him which makes things a lot easier!


----------



## ChristiansMum

KatM83 said:


> yey for izzys :thumbup: our last name is long so we picked the short version haha..she has had her jabs today, she was very brave bless her. gosh that's good sleeping ive managed a block of 5 1/2 hours a few times :) xx

Both our children and named are family names my son is called Christian Daniel Edward (Chris after my Dad, Daniel after my husband and Edward is the name past down in my husbands family) then my daughter is Isabel Holly Louise (Isabel after my husbands grandma Isabelle but we decided to spell it different, Holly after my husbands sister who had her 18th 2 days before Isabel was born and Louise after my Auntie that cant have children) 



Has anyone started to think about putting there babies in a cot yet? Isabel is 8 weeks and is still in her moses basket in our room and Im scared about putting her in her cot because that means she will be in her own room as there isn't enough room in our bedroom for her cot!


----------



## PepsiChic

Barry is named after my dad, Barry Robert R and my son is Barry Robert B. Connor isnt named after anyone, its just a anme we both liked and could agree on! If we have a girl she'll be named after my best friend who was killed by a drunk driver when she was 18.





ChristiansMum said:


> Has anyone started to think about putting there babies in a cot yet? Isabel is 8 weeks and is still in her moses basket in our room and Im scared about putting her in her cot because that means she will be in her own room as there isn't enough room in our bedroom for her cot!

Barry was in his bassinet till 6 months, Connors in a pack'n'play bassinett so its not much smaller then a cot. luckily we can fit the pack n play against the bed, but the bassinett was a godsend with Barry!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone. 

Pheebs is still colicky, learnt the hard way as took her off the Infacol thinking she was going to be OK. BIG MISTAKE :( So we're back on it now and she's turning back to the lovely happy baby she was before. She's also smiling lots and chattering away to herself, melts my heart every time. 

Pheebs is still in her moses basket but she's only 9lbs 11ozs last weighed on Tuesday. We have started to put her up to bed for the night now and having the monitor on. It was really hard at first but she actually sleeps so much better and it gives us a couple of hours on our own. 

Was thinking of setting up our group in the baby club as I think we have moved on from 3rd Trimester now :haha:


----------



## PepsiChic

Sambatiki said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Pheebs is still colicky, learnt the hard way as took her off the Infacol thinking she was going to be OK. BIG MISTAKE :( So we're back on it now and she's turning back to the lovely happy baby she was before. She's also smiling lots and chattering away to herself, melts my heart every time.
> 
> Pheebs is still in her moses basket but she's only 9lbs 11ozs last weighed on Tuesday. We have started to put her up to bed for the night now and having the monitor on. It was really hard at first but she actually sleeps so much better and it gives us a couple of hours on our own.
> 
> Was thinking of setting up our group in the baby club as I think we have moved on from 3rd Trimester now :haha:

Well this thread isnt int he 3rd Tri anymore, its in the pregnancy groups lol

Connor weighs 11lbs 6oz and hes 8 weeks today! I wonder if hes gonna be a big boy!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - Pregnancy brain.... NEVER goes away does it!! :haha: 

Had Pheebs weighed again on Tuesday and she still hasnt put on enough weight :( They dont seem to concerned and Im hoping it will pick back up again when we weigh her in two weeks time. Im hoping that its because she's going longer at night now and she'll start making up for it now through the day xxx 

Hope everyone one is well xxx


----------



## PepsiChic

are you breast feeding or formula feeding?

if your breast feeding please please dont corncern yourself over how much she weighs!!! I made that mistake with my first it all went downhill from there, even the drs made me think I was failing my baby, by that point i was making so many mistakes my supply dropped and he lost a bunch of weight and i had to switch to formula.

Breast milk is digested a lot easier then formula, so babies dont tend to gain weight all at once like a formular fed baby, its very much evened out over many months. as long as baby is peeing and pooping your ok!

if your formula feeding try offering smaller more frequnt feeds during the day :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Pepsi - She is exclusively BF. Im not overly concerned but she only gained 100 grams in a week and has dropped off the 25 percentile and getting nearer the 9th. She has done it before and then popped back up after a couple of weeks. So Im not letting it get me too worried.


----------



## febbride2012

i agree try not to worry x


----------

